# husky kicks



## ropensaddle (Jul 7, 2007)

Husky's kick, I mean they rock nothing against the other saws 
but the dawgs kick!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 7, 2007)

*I would have to agree with that,,,,,,,*

Even though I have more of another brand,,, the huskies I do own,,, Run very well!!!! there is no doubt about it,,,,,all of the pro's around here run one type or the other of the Orange saws some just aint all orange!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and some are


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 7, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> Even though I have more of another brand,,, the huskies I do own,,, Run very well!!!! there is no doubt about it,,,,,all of the pro's around here run one type or the other of the Orange saws some just aint all orange!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and some are



Now that is the posting I like seeing we know they are both good saws
and neither is wayyy better than the other I like them both and even
dolmar but I do likes my husky's


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 8, 2007)

None of the Huskys on my bench run (they will), but they aren't mine 
Don't see many around here.. except in rb's truck (he has one or two of everything)


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 8, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> None of the Huskys on my bench run (they will), but they aren't mine
> Don't see many around here..



Yup... rare breed here... only Husqvarna I would ever own is a 372XP.

Gary


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 8, 2007)

I want a dog. But not an orange dog.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 8, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Yup... rare breed here... only Husqvarna I would ever own is a 372XP.
> 
> Gary


What about 288, 2101 ?


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 8, 2007)

372XP... best saw Husqvarna ever made... 

Gary


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 8, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> None of the Huskys on my bench run (they will), but they aren't mine
> Don't see many around here.. except in rb's truck (he has one or two of everything)


Mine all run good and have for years are the ones on your bench home depot grade?


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 8, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Mine all run good and have for years are the ones on your bench home depot grade?



Nah... they won't hold up to the rigors of West Coast cuttin'... LOL:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Gary


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 8, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> 372XP... best saw Husqvarna ever made...
> 
> Gary


Yeah I have two one modded and one fixin to be!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 8, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Nah... they won't hold up to the rigors of West Coast cuttin'... LOL:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Gary


Sorry but I think mine would do fine but prolly need to
add a big saw 3120 or 880. This west coast thing is freekin
hilarious as wood is wood yes some wood is bigger so you
select tool and upscale equipment but same process and
by the way we have big trees in other parts of the USA.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 8, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Mine all run good and have for years are the ones on your bench home depot grade?



I have 1- 365 special, 2- 272'sXP and 1- 266XP the older ones look rough and have lived a hard life and need some TLC


----------



## manual (Jul 8, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> Even though I have more of another brand,,, the huskies I do own,,, Run very well!!!! there is no doubt about it,,,,,all of the pro's around here run one type or the other of the Orange saws some just aint all orange!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and some are



I can't believe what I just read.
Good for you Rat. You took the first step out of the closet.


----------



## manual (Jul 8, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Sorry but I think mine would do fine but prolly need to
> add a big saw 3120 or 880. This west coast thing is freekin
> hilarious as wood is wood yes some wood is bigger so you
> select tool and upscale equipment but same process and
> by the way we have big trees in other parts of the USA.



Oh No!!!!!!!!! IN COMING.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 8, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Sorry but I think mine would do fine but prolly need to
> add a big saw 3120 or 880. This west coast thing is freekin
> hilarious as wood is wood yes some wood is bigger so you
> select tool and upscale equipment but same process and
> by the way we have big trees in other parts of the USA.



Sure, wood is wood... but it all deopends on where it grows... come on over... I'll show you more than you want to see... Work saws take a beatin' out here mang. 



manual said:


> Oh No!!!!!!!!! IN COMING.



Sure you're not just breathin' hard...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Gary


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 8, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> None of the Huskys on my bench run (they will), but they aren't mine
> Don't see many around here.. except in rb's truck (he has one or two of everything)





ropensaddle said:


> Mine all run good and have for years are the ones on your bench home depot grade?



I believe those saws are rb's, and not home depot grade.......


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 8, 2007)

manual said:


> Oh No!!!!!!!!! IN COMING.



Back up, he is entitled to one good saw. Get the 880 dude


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 8, 2007)

Really, it is so funny that the only place that saws take a beating
is west coast lol. I remove all paint off a brand new bar in a month 
when business is going good I guess i'm just not even using a saw
and guess that 67inch dia sycamore was just a sapling! I am startig
to think the ego's grow bigger than the trees out west but to each
his own I really like husky's and dealer is a mear ten miles away.
I have used 272 365 288 266 2101 372 084 075 028 044 in the past
and they all held up but I still likes my husky's. I have never let popular
belief cloud my thinking and from using them all day in day out is 
how I form opinion and price, features is what I like about the big
dawgs. March 97 tornado the saws never got a break or us for that matter
three weeks of run fill run fill 16 to 20 hours a day if that is not a beating
what is? I refuse to throw my saw off a mountain or leave tail gate down
and pour coals to my pickup to prove I can beat up my saws.


----------



## rbtree (Jul 8, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> 372XP... best saw Husqvarna ever made...
> 
> Gary



Too bad you stand 16 hands tall and the 346 won't fit them thar grubby palms of your'n....

I don't think I've ever been so blown away as when I first ran a 346...it was Greffardized and I'd won it off'n gypologger on ebay....holee molee guacamoleee!!!

Yep, the 372 is sweet! but the 7900 is better..blows away an 046, even the 385 Husky...:chainsawguy: (given that all are stock) Can't wait for my ported 372W to arrive from Ed...it should put a whuppin on my PP7900, I'm told.

The 2100 is also one of the greatest saws ever....there's 2 of em on Andy's bench right now..waiting on fuel lines to arrive from Baileys. Andy said that if I don't get the parts to him pronto, I'd find the saws at the bottom of Lake Tuck. Funny it's the 026 that I always thought would best be used as a boat anchor....


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 8, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Mine all run good and have for years are the ones on your bench home depot grade?





Nope.. Just died, then neglected pro saws.. old... except for the 335's... Nothing from HD get to my bench - "my gabage can or yours?" usually does the trick (unless I want it for parts:hmm3grin2orange: ).


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 8, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> I want a dog. But not an orange dog.



Be sure you get a dog with bite, not mush :censored:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 8, 2007)

rbtree said:


> . Andy said that if I don't get the parts to him pronto, I'd find the saws at the bottom of Lake Tuck. Funny it's the 026 that I always thought would best be used as a boat anchor....






Maybe so, but I'd need 10 026's to anchor as well as one 2100:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## manual (Jul 8, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Be sure you get a dog with bite, not mush :censored:



Mow, Don't say mush to a Husky unless your holding on.
Or you will be the one biting it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 8, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Be sure you get a dog with bite, not mush :censored:


I totally agree mush means its working and bite means it bit your walet>


----------



## bwalker (Jul 8, 2007)

> 372XP... best saw Husqvarna ever made...


 Best 70cc class saw ever IMO.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 8, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Best 70cc class saw ever IMO.



Well, I trusted *you,* and a few others on that one, hope it is right - anyway it is more saw than I really need (see latest additions).....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 8, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Best 70cc class saw ever IMO.



MS440/044


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 8, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> MS440/044




:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 


I don't think so.....


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 8, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> I don't think so.....



Ok, I'll get down to your level. 372: Almost a full pound heavier with .1 more hp, what up with dat? 

Don't make me get the 460 A little less weight but more power, 76.5cc too:monkey: .


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 8, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Ok, I'll get down to your level. 372: Almost a full pound heavier with .1 more hp, what up with dat?
> 
> Don't make me get the 460 A little less weight but more power, 76.5cc too:monkey: .



It just doesn't work that way, in real life - the 440 and 460 are "old" 2 channel designs vs. 4 channel on the 372, and I am pretty sure that makes a lot of difference regarding the "power band"........

...the MS361 is also a 4 channel design, probably the first Stihl one.....

  opcorn: 

...and the weight differense is less than halv a pound, for standard versions.....


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 8, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> It just doesn't work that way, in real life - the 440 and 460 are "old" 2 channel designs vs. 4 channel on the 372, and I am pretty sure that makes a lot of difference regarding the "power band"........
> 
> ...the MS361 is also a 4 channel design, probably the first Stihl one.....
> 
> opcorn:



4 channel port design, the 361 and 441 are I think. I wish I were closer to ya, I would love to run your 372 against my 440:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 8, 2007)

*Yep!!!!*:yoyo: :yoyo:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 8, 2007)

I still sayyyy husky kicks have used them all husky just kicks
and mine kick even better with mods a wild dawg


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 8, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I still sayyyy husky kicks have used them all husky just kicks
> and mine kick even better with mods a wild dawg



I didn't say they don't kick Hard for a saw to kick sitting in the shop I just don't think a 372 will blow my 440 away


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 8, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I didn't say they don't kick Hard for a saw to kick sitting in the shop I just don't think a 372 will blow my 440 away



Trust me (and my several years at AS and other saw forums) - the 372xp will kick the MS440 back into its box, reportedly.......


..but I never used a 440 - so I haven't tried it myself.......


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 8, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I didn't say they don't kick Hard for a saw to kick sitting in the shop I just don't think a 372 will blow my 440 away


Really pro saws seem even to me what I base off
is time used and price o44 seems close to me. I have cut a whole lot of
wood with my 372 and still like new if don't have to buy new saw after
four years under me thats a statement as I use a saw.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 8, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Trust me (and my several years at AS and other saw forums) - the 372xp will kick the MS440 back into its box, reportedly.......
> 
> 
> ..but I never used a 440 - so I haven't tried it myself.......



I will have to ask the neighbor, who's son is a husky rep, if they have a 372. I'm still saying no for now We can have our opinions because we have never ran each others saws


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 8, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Really pro saws seem even to me what I base off
> is time used and price o44 seems close to me. I have cut a whole lot of
> wood with my 372 and still like new if don't have to buy new saw after
> four years under me thats a statement as I use a saw.



Good statement, no hate on my end towards the 372:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## peter399 (Jul 9, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Trust me (and my several years at AS and other saw forums) - the 372xp will kick the MS440 back into its box, reportedly.......
> 
> 
> ..but I never used a 440 - so I haven't tried it myself.......



+1. 

I also haven't run a 440, only J-red 2171 but I don't think there should be any particular problem for a 372/2171 so bury a 440 in chips. Or let's put it like this: To have more trees on the ground, limbed and bucked, after a days work. Time goes on, evolution exists, saws get better ... 
Now the old 440 has been replaced by the 441 which seems to be a really nice saw. Stihl has prabablysucceeded better than Huskys 575 in the first strato saw.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 9, 2007)

So 2 people that have not run the 440 say no problem:monkey: The neighbor didn't have any 372s, never heard of them. He did have a weak 385 though Guess I will find out some day....


----------



## bwalker (Jul 9, 2007)

> MS440/044


 Have you run both extensivly?
I have and a 440 doesnt hold a candle to a 372.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 9, 2007)

From what I have had my hands on I will agree that the 372 is better "out-of-the-box" than the 044/440!!!


However..............


I have run a few 044's that were better than other 044/440's..............pretty close to a 372 if memory serves!!!


I am getting more and more time on my 441. While it may be heavier than a 372/440 it is a good replacement for the 044/440...........much better than husky's attempt with the 575!!!


----------



## romeo (Jul 9, 2007)

Same ol bunch out there slamin Husky. I seem to have pretty good luck with them but I just race saws, I don't work with them, so what do I know.

I offered my brother to race my ported 2100 race saw for pinks against any Stihl in his shop (yes, they have 660's and 880's). All I can get out of him is a HE!! NO. It's not the fastest saw in these parts either, that would be my father in laws ported 3120.

I still don't have a problem with Stihl saws, just you cheer leaders talking out of your @$$.:deadhorse:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 9, 2007)

romeo said:


> Same ol bunch out there slamin Husky. I seem to have pretty good luck with them but I just race saws, I don't work with them, so what do I know.
> 
> I offered my brother to race my ported 2100 race saw for pinks against any Stihl in his shop (yes, they have 660's and 880's). All I can get out of him is a HE!! NO. It's not the fastest saw in these parts either, that would be my father in laws ported 3120.
> 
> I still don't have a problem with Stihl saws, just you cheer leaders talking out of your @$$.:deadhorse:



I'm not slammin Husky by no means and if I do it is in good humor I don't know where your race saws come in here but go ahead, I'll listen 

If you consider me a cheer leader then call the others who have not run the 440 that also. Otherwise I will continue to talk out of me azz, they are just opinions sheeesh:taped:


----------



## brncreeper (Jul 9, 2007)

I briefly ran a 441 in oak wood and it's a much smoother saw than a 440 or 660. The 575 is just as good if not better than a 441.


----------



## romeo (Jul 9, 2007)

Just have to play the advocate. I wouldn't want the new folks to think that Husqvarna doesn't build a great saw (and they do). The race saw thing is just what I do, cant comment on an honest days work (you couldn't get that out of me any way )


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 9, 2007)

romeo said:


> I still don't have a problem with Stihl saws, just you cheer leaders talking out of your @$$.:deadhorse:












So is this what you mean by a Husky cheer leader...



.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 9, 2007)

04ultra said:


> So is this what you mean by a Husky cheer leader...
> 
> 
> 
> .



With cheerleaders like that, its GOT TO BE A GOOD SAW!


----------



## DaddyRabbit (Jul 9, 2007)

LMAO  



joatmon said:


> With cheerleaders like that, its GOT TO BE A GOOD SAW!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 9, 2007)

romeo said:


> Just have to play the advocate. I wouldn't want the new folks to think that Husqvarna doesn't build a great saw (and they do). The race saw thing is just what I do, cant comment on an honest days work (you couldn't get that out of me any way )



Advocate? LOL there are many Husky lovers in this thread to beat me over the head:notrolls2: 

Anyone that has surfed this site knows that almost or all the XPs are great saws. I do but don't have a reason to buy one:hmm3grin2orange: 

btw anyone ever said you look like Keith Urban?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 9, 2007)

04ultra said:


> So is this what you mean by a Husky cheer leader...
> 
> 
> 
> .




Wow, no wonder they don't sell goodumpkin2:


----------



## bwalker (Jul 9, 2007)

Rich, with all due respect how much time do you have on a 575 or the 441 for that matter? I have put a limited amount of time on both and to be honest the only reason the 441 has a leg up is because it doesnt have a rev limiter. From a performance standpoint they feel pretty close.
I have owned two 440's, ran one other and have owned 4 372's. The 372's where always faster BTW.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 9, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Rich, with all due respect how much time do you have on a 575 or the 441 for that matter? I have put a limited amount of time on both and to be honest the only reason the 441 has a leg up is because it doesnt have a rev limiter. From a performance standpoint they feel pretty close.
> I have owned two 440's, ran one other and have owned 4 372's. The 372's where always faster BTW.





rahtreelimbs said:


> From what I have had my hands on I will agree that the 372 is better "out-of-the-box" than the 044/440!!!
> 
> 
> However..............
> ...





The only 575 that I ran was Russ's modded 575............and even then is wasn't all that great. Besides you know as well as I that the 575 has gotten pretty chitty reviews.

As for the 441.............I own 2...........one is in dry dock...........I have enough time on it to know that it may not be a 372................but it ain't far enough to say that a 372 will smoke it.


All things considered...............stock for stock..............there are differences amoung saw models...................but it sure isn't like comparing a stock saw to a modded saw!!!


----------



## bwalker (Jul 9, 2007)

> The only 575 that I ran was Russ's modded 575............and even then is wasn't all that great. Besides you know as well as I that the 575 has gotten pretty chitty reviews.


For a variety of reasons I dont believe a fair comparison can be had by running a saw at a GTG for a few cookie cuts. Let alone one that has been modified. As for reviews...Most of the "reviews" I have seen are based on speculation rather than trigger time. I am not saying I love the 575, because I dont. I also wouldnt say the 441 is a markedly better saw than the 575 because to me they are pretty dang close after actually cutting real wood with both. Fact of the matter is I would side step both while the 372/2171 and maybe the 7900 is are available. I dont need a slightly heavier, slightly slower 70cc saw!


> As for the 441.............I own 2...........one is in dry dock...........I have enough time on it to know that it may not be a 372................but it ain't far enough to say that a 372 will smoke it.


 I have ran both also and now for certain that in real wood a 372 will cut faster than a 372. You might call this smoking it, you might not, but the fact of the matter is the 372 is faster.


> All things considered...............stock for stock..............there are differences amoung saw models...................but it sure isn't like comparing a stock saw to a modded saw!!!


 modded saw really have o place in this conversation, but since you brought it up. I can saw with clarity that when comparing my old 260 fixed jet to my 346 when stock that the 346 was much faster than the 346 vs 346 with porting. I would think the same would apply to a 357 vs 036, or husky or stihl vs. a Echo etc.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 9, 2007)

bwalker said:


> For a variety of reasons I dont believe a fair comparison can be had by running a saw at a GTG for a few cookie cuts. Let alone one that has been modified. As for reviews...Most of the "reviews" I have seen are based on speculation rather than trigger time. I am not saying I love the 575, because I dont. I also wouldnt say the 441 is a markedly better saw than the 575 because to me they are pretty dang close after actually cutting real wood with both. Fact of the matter is I would side step both while the 372/2171 and maybe the 7900 is are available. I dont need a slightly heavier, slightly slower 70cc saw!
> 
> I have ran both also and now for certain that in real wood a 372 will cut faster than a 372. You might call this smoking it, you might not, but the fact of the matter is the 372 is faster.
> 
> modded saw really have o place in this conversation, but since you brought it up. I can saw with clarity that when comparing my old 260 fixed jet to my 346 when stock that the 346 was much faster than the 346 vs 346 with porting. I would think the same would apply to a 357 vs 036, or husky or stihl vs. a Echo etc.




For a variety of reasons you have your opinion and I have mine.......................


----------



## manual (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## manual (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 10, 2007)

It has been real busy the last week and have not had as much surf time 
been keeping 372 hot and working twelve hour days just thought I would
get on before go to work and say Husky still kicks


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 10, 2007)

manual said:


>



YIKESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS where'd them gals come from, who bought those outfits for them, wait a minute, let me guess, Manual where you at,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## manual (Jul 10, 2007)

*Husky Team Try outs*

Yea, I seen Ultra at the Husky team try outs. Hahahaha
Them girls didn't have a chance against my girls.



manual said:


>



Look who took home the trophy.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 10, 2007)

I would cut with them anytime!


----------



## manual (Jul 10, 2007)

Yep, Husky Kicks


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 10, 2007)

manual said:


> Yea, I seen Ultra at the Husky team try outs. Hahahaha ...



The problem with Ultras Husky girls, is that the have to be able to handle his 3120s.........:greenchainsaw:


----------



## joatmon (Jul 10, 2007)

manual said:


>



Which one of you fellas has a 290?


----------



## talon1189 (Jul 10, 2007)

Welp......dos dar r sum biggens....dey wood all look betr after a few drinks..............



........


----------



## joatmon (Jul 10, 2007)

talon1189 said:


> Welp......dos dar r sum biggens....dey wood all look betr after a few drinks..............
> 
> 
> 
> ........



Whatcha drinkin'? I'd change brands!


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 10, 2007)

manual said:


> Yea, I seen Ultra at the Husky team try outs. Hahahaha
> Them girls didn't have a chance against my girls.
> 
> 
> ...



Wonder when they will officially change the name of the 372xp to 372 Champ....... :yoyo: :yoyo:


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 10, 2007)

manual said:


> Yea, I seen Ultra at the Husky team try outs. Hahahaha
> Them girls didn't have a chance against my girls.



Sorry to disappoint you....The girls are Manuals Husky Jred girl's ...........Manual doesn't want you to know that picture I posted was found hanging in his shop.. He will try to spin it ,but hes the Husky Jred fan not me....


Im not into Husky Jred girls like him...




Mine would have to be Jack Daniels girls...
.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 10, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Sorry to disappoint you....The girls are Manuals Husky Jred girl's ...........Manual doesn't want you to know that picture I posted was found hanging in his shop.. He will try to spin it ,but hes the Husky Jred fan not me....
> 
> 
> Im not into Husky Jred girls like him...
> ...



Talon been into your JD again?


----------



## talon1189 (Jul 10, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Talon been into your JD again?


 Brrrrrrrp.....



..........


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jul 10, 2007)

I think many of us have run one brand and and are pleased with it so it is normal to bash the other.
Just like everything thing else, the guy who drives a Ford thinks Chevy sucks and the guy who uses Canon cameras thinks Nikon sucks.
Pretty much have never used the brand they are bashing.
I run Stihl because it is convienient for me, it's all I have ever used for work, it seldomly lets me down and when it does I am familiar with so I can fix it.
I also have lot's or back up's and parts.
As far as Husky, never run one for more than a bit, never thought they were better or worse than my Stihl's.

For all the West Coast doubters, come on over. Cutting on plantation ground or hardwoods on rolling slopes is nothing like working on 65% grade beating and jacking trees straight up and down the hill and then fully manufacturing them all while dodging boudlers, yellow jackets, slash, black oaks, maple and tan oak. Did I mention it was 110 degrees at work today. Been doing all of the above for a week now.
So, c'mon over if your think there is no difference.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 10, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Wonder when they will officially change the name of the 372xp to 372 Champ....... :yoyo: :yoyo:




Awwwwwwwww Sawtroll I've been watching this thread grow and grow. All in fun I'm sure. However there is but one Champ of saws, it wears the No.1 logo, that be Stihl of course. The 372 is a fine saw, no question about it from all the rave I read but, but, but, there is but one Champ, Stihl of course, 36 years of knock out after knock out, you would think Husky would get tired of laying on the mat,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

(you know I'm teasing with ya doncha, I'm not,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: )


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 10, 2007)

peter399 said:


> +1.
> 
> I also haven't run a 440, only J-red 2171 but I don't think there should be any particular problem for a 372/2171 so bury a 440 in chips. Or let's put it like this: To have more trees on the ground, limbed and bucked, after a days work. Time goes on, evolution exists, saws get better ...
> Now the old 440 has been replaced by the 441 which seems to be a really nice saw. Stihl has prabablysucceeded better than Huskys 575 in the first strato saw.



So you have never run a 440 yet you have no question the 372 would quote "bury it in chips", hmmmmmm. Peter you have fallen into the dream world where one inch faster in the cut is now called buried in chips. Wake up Peter, your gonna pee the bed when you realize one inch isn't as much as you thought, look down, am I right, :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 10, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Have you run both extensivly?
> I have and a 440 doesnt hold a candle to a 372.



Yes Ben and according to you a 372 will outcut a 460 too. Wait I forgets, your 372 will outcut your friends 460. Sure it will. Funny the 046 I ran ate a 372 for lunch. You sure your 372 isn't a 772 or something, twin cylinder maybe. See the lite from that candle now, hold it closer,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 10, 2007)

*Yawnnnnnnnnn*

Time to go home. Someone put in some good posts, I'm feeling froggy, see ya in abits,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 10, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwwwwwwww Sawtroll I've been watching this thread grow and grow. All in fun I'm sure. However there is but one Champ of saws, it wears the No.1 logo, that be Stihl of course. The 372 is a fine saw, no question about it from all the rave I read but, but, but, there is but one Champ, Stihl of course, 36 years of knock out after knock out, you would think Husky would get tired of laying on the mat,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> (you know I'm teasing with ya doncha, I'm not,:hmm3grin2orange: ....)



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: What I refer to, is the fact that most chainsaw World Championchips (and most sub-stages) have been won by people using the 372 (in some cases 371/2071/2171) for quite some time now. The only stage that was won with a Stihl in the last one was the "chain change" one (MS460, and quite understandable)........ 

In 1987, 89 and 91 it was the Jred 670 Super, that was renamed "Champ".


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 10, 2007)

You haters better have shut your mouth now.:taped::jester: Anyone want to send me a 372 to run my against 440? I'll pay shipping..........


----------



## joatmon (Jul 10, 2007)

*Ride that deadhorse over to Greenville*



2000ssm6 said:


> You haters better have shut your mouth now.:taped::jester: Anyone want to send me a 372 to run my against 440? I'll pay shipping..........



If you get to the Upstate, we'll cut a few cookies and see what'll cut faster. I like Stihls and Huskys. I just have a Stihl dealer that, ("What we have here is a failure to communicate"), I don't understand or I'd have a 440 and not the 372.

Jack

SawTroll,

Oh, and SawTroll, if you get over here, bring your Raket 621 and we'll run it against my 029. No matter how long it takes you to get here, it'll be running.

Dr. Jack


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 10, 2007)

joatmon said:


> If you get to the Upstate, we'll cut a few cookies and see what'll cut faster. I like Stihls and Huskys. I just have a Stihl dealer that, ("What we have here is a failure to communicate"), I don't understand or I'd have a 440 and not the 372.
> 
> Jack



See guys, here is a nice Husky owner. You all need to take a few of his sessions:biggrinbounce2: It's been awhile since I've have gone that way. Ever hear of any GTGs near us?


----------



## joatmon (Jul 10, 2007)

*I'm not really THAT nice*



2000ssm6 said:


> See guys, here is a nice Husky owner. You all need to take a few of his sessions:biggrinbounce2: It's been awhile since I've have gone that way. Ever hear of any GTGs near us?



No GTGs, but they have a little comp near here not long ago. BTW, what's Hallarized? You got your saw ready for winter already?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 10, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: What I refer to, is the fact that most chainsaw World Championchips (and most sub-stages) have been won by people using the 372 (in some cases 371/2071/2171) for quite some time now. The only stage that was won with a Stihl in the last one was the "chain change" one (MS460, and quite understandable)........
> 
> In 1987, 89 and 91 it was the Jred 670 Super, that was renamed "Champ".



Really, how come I've never seen this World Cup Championship on ESPN? Where is this event held?? I'd like to see it, sounds like fun.

Back on topic about speed though and who does what I find it quite amuzing and I'll tell you why. Arborist came in today. Dropped off 3-200T's, a old 026, and a old 036. Hoss was there so he can vouch for me. The saws look like they had been to hell and back and all are still running. All the guy wanted was to have them cleaned up. No muffler mods on these saws or anything, pure stock. This man has his own tree service company, loads of Stihls and makes a good living. I can't understand why he could care less about speed more about reliability. This non-sense of well a so and so saw cuts faster than another saw means squat, especailly when were talking inches. The proof is in the field. Most saw users in the big picture rarely mod their saws and most want one single thing, a saw that will hold up, the rest does not matter. Sawtroll is your 372 muffler modded? I got a slew of Stihls, all stock and all saw plenty fast for me.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 10, 2007)

*THE CHAMP again*



THALL10326 said:


> Really, how come I've never seen this World Cup Championship on ESPN? Where is this event held?? I'd like to see it, sounds like fun.
> 
> Back on topic about speed though and who does what I find it quite amuzing and I'll tell you why. Arborist came in today. Dropped off 3-200T's, a old 026, and a old 036. Hoss was there so he can vouch for me. The saws look like they had been to hell and back and all are still running. All the guy wanted was to have them cleaned up. No muffler mods on these saws or anything, pure stock. This man has his own tree service company, loads of Stihls and makes a good living. I can't understand why he could care less about speed more about reliability. This non-sense of well a so and so saw cuts faster than another saw means squat, especailly when were talking inches. The proof is in the field. Most saw users in the big picture rarely mod their saws and most want one single thing, a saw that will hold up, the rest does not matter. Sawtroll is your 372 muffler modded? I got a slew of Stihls, all stock and all saw plenty fast for me.



CHAMP,

You're back man.

Jack


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 10, 2007)

joatmon said:


> .....
> Oh, and SawTroll, if you get over here, bring your Raket 621 and we'll run it against my 029. No matter how long it takes you to get here, it'll be running.
> 
> Dr. Jack




I am pretty sure that 1970 vintage saw would have beat an 029, unless the wood is really small - it actually perfoms really well, with a 3/8x8 (was standard on it), and 73LP chain........:chainsawguy:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 10, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> You haters better have shut your mouth now.:taped::jester: Anyone want to send me a 372 to run my against 440? I'll pay shipping..........



I don't think your 440 is all stock. If it is, and it may well be, its the fastest cutting 440 I've ever seen and I've seen plenty.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 10, 2007)

*I think? Let's see!*



SawTroll said:


> I am pretty sure that 1970 vintage saw would have beat an 029, unless the wood is really small - it actually perfoms really well, with a 3/8x8 (was standard on it), and 73LP chain........:chainsawguy:



I think it would be fun to really find out, throw the I thinks and my specs out the window and replace them with I know and I saw.

At your service,

Dr. Jack


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 10, 2007)

joatmon said:


> CHAMP,
> 
> You're back man.
> 
> Jack



Demi isn't on TV at the moment,LOLOL


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 10, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Really, how come I've never seen this World Cup Championship on ESPN? Where is this event held?? I'd like to see it, sounds like fun.
> 
> Back on topic about speed though and who does what I find it quite amuzing and I'll tell you why. Arborist came in today. Dropped off 3-200T's, a old 026, and a old 036. Hoss was there so he can vouch for me. The saws look like they had been to hell and back and all are still running. All the guy wanted was to have them cleaned up. No muffler mods on these saws or anything, pure stock. This man has his own tree service company, loads of Stihls and makes a good living. I can't understand why he could care less about speed more about reliability. This non-sense of well a so and so saw cuts faster than another saw means squat, especailly when were talking inches. The proof is in the field. Most saw users in the big picture rarely mod their saws and most want one single thing, a saw that will hold up, the rest does not matter. Sawtroll is your 372 muffler modded? I got a slew of Stihls, all stock and all saw plenty fast for me.



None of my saws are muffler modded, but some probably are not quite as restricted as the US versions - I am quite happy with them as they are - the 361 "should" have been (as an option), but that's another story.......


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 10, 2007)

joatmon said:


> No GTGs, but they have a little comp near here not long ago. BTW, what's Hallarized? You got your saw ready for winter already?



Tom Hall tuned the carb for me, my way of thanking him....


----------



## joatmon (Jul 10, 2007)

*Woops*



2000ssm6 said:


> Tom Hall tuned the carb for me, my way of thanking him....



Oh, its THAT 440. I think I'm outta town when you can make it. Oh, and I'll be out that day too.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 10, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Oh, its THAT 440. I think I'm outta town when you can make it. Oh, and I'll be out that day too.



Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 10, 2007)

joatmon said:


> I think it would be fun to really find out, throw the I thinks and my specs out the window and replace them with I know and I saw.
> 
> At your service,
> 
> Dr. Jack



According to hp specs the ol' Jreds should loose the battle, but I believe its fabulous torque (for a 56cc engine) would change that in reasonably large wood.....


...just speculation and fun, anyway.......:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hornett22 (Jul 10, 2007)

*i'll run any of my stock 372's against your stock 440.........*



2000ssm6 said:


> You haters better have shut your mouth now.:taped::jester: Anyone want to send me a 372 to run my against 440? I'll pay shipping..........



anytime.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 10, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> None of my saws are muffler modded, but some probably are not quite as restricted as the US versions - I am quite happy with them as they are - the 361 "should" have been (as an option), but that's another story.......



I'm like you SawTroll, I'm quite happy with all my stock saws. I'm not out to prove anything about speed. As long those saws run good, cut good I'm satisfied just like 99.999999999999999999 % of the rest of the world. High five ole boy, we been agreeing too much lately, hmmmmmmm, you ok Sawtroll,LOL


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 10, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> anytime.



See how much shipping is to 28352....I'm not going to pay $100 just to prove someone wrong....:deadhorse:


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 10, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> None of my saws are muffler modded, but some probably are not quite as restricted as the US versions - I am quite happy with them as they are - the 361 "should" have been (as an option), but that's another story.......





This one I agree with!!!

It is all in what you want.............me I want all I can get...............that why every saw that I currently run (not the ones that are stored) have at least a muffler mod!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 10, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> See how much shipping is to 28352....I'm not going to pay $100 just to prove someone wrong....:deadhorse:



If your gonna do it video is a must!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna see new chains on both. If you by mistake put his on backwards don't worry about it, the show must go on,LOLOL


----------



## joatmon (Jul 10, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> If your gonna do it video is a must!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna see new chains on both. If you by mistake put his on backwards don't worry about it, the show must go on,LOLOL



Tommie,

I'm disappointed. Turn off Demi, put down the remote, and look at your signature line. 

MORAL FIBER, GOTS TO GET IT BACK

Dr. Jack


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 10, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> If your gonna do it video is a must!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna see new chains on both. If you by mistake put his on backwards don't worry about it, the show must go on,LOLOL



If I were to run his saw w/ chain on backwards, I might get banned:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 10, 2007)

I am sorry man but husky still kicks I would part with my wife before my two 372s, well not really but you get the point. I have one work modded and one stock and I don't care if it is the fastest thing since sliced bread it is like new and lasted under me in my tree biz 4 years and counting !I use a saw hard and daily if they last for me they will for anyone. The other saw I got due to a.s. and decided
a mod would be cool it kicks also but don't know its age.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 10, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> I'm disappointed. Turn off Demi, put down the remote, and look at your signature line.
> 
> ...




Hahahahha,okokokokokokok. Durn it can't have no fun anymore, grrrrrrrrrrrr. 2000 put both chains on correctly. However how tight you make his is up to you,hehehehehehehe. 

(I couldn't resist Joat,LOL)

BTW 2000, put some Astroglide in your oil tank, should be good for a 10 second increase, is with me,LOLOLOL


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 10, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I am sorry man but husky still kicks I would part with my wife before my two 372s, well not really but you get the point. I have one work modded and one stock and I don't care if it is the fastest thing since sliced bread it is like new and lasted under me in my tree biz 4 years and counting !I use a saw hard and daily if they last for me they will for anyone.



Who said they won't last???


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 10, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I am sorry man but husky still kicks I would part with my wife before my two 372s, well not really but you get the point. I have one work modded and one stock and I don't care if it is the fastest thing since sliced bread it is like new and lasted under me in my tree biz 4 years and counting !I use a saw hard and daily if they last for me they will for anyone. The other saw I got due to a.s. and decided
> a mod would be cool it kicks also but don't know its age.



Good post Rope, true and to the point. If its holding up for ya thats all that matters..


----------



## joatmon (Jul 10, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> ......
> 
> BTW 2000, put some Astroglide in your oil tank, should be good for a 10 second increase, is with me,LOLOLOL



Out of Cialis, eh?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 10, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Hahahahha,okokokokokokok. Durn it can't have no fun anymore, grrrrrrrrrrrr. 2000 put both chains on correctly. However how tight you make his is up to you,hehehehehehehe.
> 
> (I couldn't resist Joat,LOL)
> 
> BTW 2000, put some Astroglide in your oil tank, should be good for a 10 second increase, is with me,LOLOLOL



What about KY jelly? There has got to be something that can help them win....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 10, 2007)

May be time for some Lunesta!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 10, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Out of Cialis, eh?



uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh NOPE, oppppppppppps,LOLOL


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jul 10, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I am sorry man but husky still kicks I would part with my wife before my two 372s, well not really but you get the point. I have one work modded and one stock and I don't care if it is the fastest thing since sliced bread it is like new and lasted under me in my tree biz 4 years and counting !I use a saw hard and daily if they last for me they will for anyone. The other saw I got due to a.s. and decided
> a mod would be cool it kicks also but don't know its age.



One more time - it's not annoying or too the point yet.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 10, 2007)

Tree Sling'r said:


> One more time - it's not annoying or too the point yet.



I think this should be under his screen name, "Husky Kicks".....the bucket


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 10, 2007)

Tree Sling'r said:


> One more time - it's not annoying or too the point yet.


I guess I could have said pro saws kick caint we all get along
where is the love man come on lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 10, 2007)

One thing is for certain everyone even the champ will agree a saw is
only as good as the sawperator I have seen retards that could tear up
a parked dozer a sharp chain clean air filter and tuned saw will last and
last like the energizer bunny.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 10, 2007)

*Hey I know,,,,*

Lets ditch this thread for now and go jump on Peter,,,

He's bashing 290's (again) on a "I'm a new guy what saw to buy thread"

Dr. Jack (Joatmon) is trying to coax him down off the ceiling but so far he aint biting!!!!!!!! :deadhorse:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 10, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> One thing is for certain everyone even the champ will agree a saw is
> only as good as the sawperator I have seen retards that could tear up
> a parked dozer a sharp chain clean air filter and tuned saw will last and
> last like the energizer bunny.



I can agree with that:smoking:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 10, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> Lets ditch this thread for now and go jump on Peter,,,
> 
> He's bashing 290's (again) on a "I'm a new guy what saw to buy thread"
> 
> Dr. Jack (Joatmon) is trying to coax him down off the ceiling but so far he aint biting!!!!!!!! :deadhorse:



Can I go between these two threads??


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 10, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> One thing is for certain everyone even the champ will agree a saw is
> only as good as the sawperator I have seen retards that could tear up
> a parked dozer a sharp chain clean air filter and tuned saw will last and
> last like the energizer bunny.



Good point again Rope. The operator plays a major part in the life of any type of motorised product no matter what the brand. Rope you may lean Husky and nothing wrong with that but I can tell your wise about all saws, not just Husky, good job!!!


----------



## hornett22 (Jul 11, 2007)

*you'll have to bring your slow motion machine here.*



2000ssm6 said:


> See how much shipping is to 28352....I'm not going to pay $100 just to prove someone wrong....:deadhorse:




i ain't letting anyone use my saw and i have already used the competition.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

*wtf?*



hornett22 said:


> i ain't letting anyone use my saw and i have already used the competition.:hmm3grin2orange:



I understand if you are worried, don't be scared. It is just a little ole 440....


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 11, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I understand if you are worried, don't be scared. It is just a little ole 440....


Man I have got to ask is it a dodge 440 hot saw
hehehe ? That would not be nice to fool someone and maybe he is worried
about you gettin attached to his saw like I would, or bias trial by someone
putting chain on bass akwards are you runnin nos on that 440  That
has gotta be heavy and would take ford 427 to beat it!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Man I have got to ask is it a dodge 440 hot saw
> hehehe ? That would not be nice to fool someone and maybe he is worried
> about you gettin attached to his saw like I would, or bias trial by someone
> putting chain on bass akwards are you runnin nos on that 440  That
> has gotta be heavy and would take ford 427 to beat it!




LOL, no dodge or fords here, only Chevys. If someone were to send me a slow poke 372, I would run them with the same chain and try to keep it close to the same conditions. I would like to see a non bias redneck race I'll leave the bottle in da house


----------



## manual (Jul 11, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Sorry to disappoint you....The girls are Manuals Husky Jred girl's ...........Manual doesn't want you to know that picture I posted was found hanging in his shop.. He will try to spin it ,but hes the Husky Jred fan not me....
> Im not into Husky Jred girls like him...
> Mine would have to be Jack Daniels girls...
> .



Yea if you seen your cheerleaders in my Garage it would have been on the Dart board spinning. LOL
I thought you owned all types of saws, Don't tell me that piped Jonsered saw is not yours. Hmmmm
Now you can't tell me, you don't like the Jonsered girls. I got you on tape dancing with one of them at the last party.:rockn:


----------



## manual (Jul 11, 2007)

*It's as good as it gets*



rahtreelimbs said:


> From what I have had my hands on I will agree that the 372 is better "out-of-the-box" than the 044/440!!!
> However..............
> I have run a few 044's that were better than other 044/440's..............pretty close to a 372 if memory serves!!!





2000ssm6 said:


> LOL, no dodge or fords here, only Chevys. If someone were to send me a slow poke 372, I would run them with the same chain and try to keep it close to the same conditions. I would like to see a non bias redneck race I'll leave the bottle in da house



Hey 2000s&m,
Take rahtreelimbs word for it.
Unless you want a good arse wooping, Come on up here with your 440
my 2171 will spank you.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 11, 2007)

manual said:


> Yea if you seen your cheerleaders in my Garage it would have been on the Dart board spinning. LOL
> I thought you owned all types of saws, Don't tell me that piped Jonsered saw is not yours. Hmmmm





Keep spinning the wheel Manual.........That Jred is a zebra.......Seems you must be a Stihl cheerleader because you own a Stihl and it took a 029 to pay for the Jred.........:hmm3grin2orange: 

Seems that 029 was your bread and butter for awhile.....:hmm3grin2orange: 


Spin ,Spin ,Spin......    .



.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

manual said:


> Hey 2000s&m,
> Take rahtreelimbs word for it.
> Unless you want a good arse wooping, Come on up here with your 440
> my 2171 will spank you.:biggrinbounce2:



Get back under the bridge with Troll. A 372 "might" run with my 440 but a Johnny won't stand a chance


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Keep spinning the wheel Manual.........That Jred is a zebra.......Seems you must be a Stihl cheerleader because you own a Stihl and it took a 029 to pay for the Jred.........:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Seems that 029 was your bread and butter for awhile.....:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...




He is a closet Stihl lover:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joatmon (Jul 11, 2007)

*Got that right!*



2000ssm6 said:


> He is a closet Stihl lover:hmm3grin2orange:



Yep, after running a 372/2171, you love to keep your Stihls in the closet. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 11, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Keep spinning the wheel Manual.........That Jred is a zebra.......Seems you must be a Stihl cheerleader because you own a Stihl and it took a 029 to pay for the Jred.........:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Seems that 029 was your bread and butter for awhile.....:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...



Sounded like you may call it the "first" 2147 in the US (except for the label), the way you once described it........:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 11, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Keep spinning the wheel Manual.........That Jred is a zebra.......Seems you must be a Stihl cheerleader because you own a Stihl and it took a 029 to pay for the Jred.........:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Seems that 029 was your bread and butter for awhile.....:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!  

Gary


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 11, 2007)

Pony up . The 1st week of August there is going to be chainsaw racing in northern Ohio. This is going to be run and timed by unbiased individual that holds the same saw and crosscut racing every year. 
It has to be (stock gas) saws can be woods ported and run what you bring, 5 classes of saws. So bring your 372's and 440's 044's and run them. It will be Hot start saw idling on the ground, both hands on the wood at the word go, get saw and make 3 complete cookies in 10"x10" square cant. There will be 181, 460's 7900's in that class also. 7900's took top 5 spots last year. But got the feeling a couple good running (2) 460's will move in on that this year.
I know of 880, 2-084, 066, 2100, 2-460, 181, 7900, maybe a BB372 dont know for sure yet, up to 3 361's, 357, 5000, 346 and there is even a very small class for 40cc and under, we are going have to did something up for that class for fun.


----------



## manual (Jul 11, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Keep spinning the wheel Manual.........That Jred is a zebra.......Seems you must be a Stihl cheerleader because you own a Stihl and it took a 029 to pay for the Jred.........:hmm3grin2orange:
> Seems that 029 was your bread and butter for awhile.....:hmm3grin2orange:
> Spin ,Spin ,Spin......    .
> .



Nope you got it all wrong. (Again)
I traded my 029 super for a used Ms361, Which is making me money now. My Jonsered I paid cash for.

Now as "Most" of us know The ms361 was the closest saw to a Husky that Stihl is Making, Now it's the ms441.

WAY TO GO STIHL keeeeeep Evolving. Rah, Rah, Rah...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 11, 2007)

manual said:


> Nope you got it all wrong. (Again)
> I traded my 029 super for a used Ms361, Which is making me money now
> along with my Jonsered I paid cash for.
> 
> ...



361/357, 361 better saw, 441/575, 441 better saw, how do I know , cause I SAID SO,


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Yep, after running a 372/2171, you love to keep your Stihls in the closet. Thanks for noticing.



Dr. Jack stay out of your patients medicine:jester: They are for Troll and other 029 haters only!!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Pony up . The 1st week of August there is going to be chainsaw racing in northern Ohio. This is going to be run and timed by unbiased individual that holds the same saw and crosscut racing every year.
> It has to be (stock gas) saws can be woods ported and run what you bring, 5 classes of saws. So bring your 372's and 440's 044's and run them. It will be Hot start saw idling on the ground, hand on the wood at the word go, get saw and make 3 complete cookies in 10"x10" square cant. There will be 181, 460's 7900's in that class also. 7900's took top 5 spots last year. But got the feeling a couple good running (2) 460's will move in on that this year.
> I know of 880, 2-084, 066, 2100, 2-460, 181, 7900, maybe a BB372 dont know for sure yet, up to 3 361's, 357, 5000, 346 and there is even a very small class for 40cc and under, we are going have to did something up for that class for fun.



Sounds like fun! I, however can't come to Ohio just for this reason.....


----------



## romeo (Jul 11, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Pony up . The 1st week of August there is going to be chainsaw racing in northern Ohio. This is going to be run and timed by unbiased individual that holds the same saw and crosscut racing every year.
> It has to be (stock gas) saws can be woods ported and run what you bring, 5 classes of saws. So bring your 372's and 440's 044's and run them. It will be Hot start saw idling on the ground, hand on the wood at the word go, get saw and make 3 complete cookies in 10"x10" square cant. There will be 181, 460's 7900's in that class also. 7900's took top 5 spots last year. But got the feeling a couple good running (2) 460's will move in on that this year.
> I know of 880, 2-084, 066, 2100, 2-460, 181, 7900, maybe a BB372 dont know for sure yet, up to 3 361's, 357, 5000, 346 and there is even a very small class for 40cc and under, we are going have to did something up for that class for fun.



Me and Andy (Redprospector) will be up in South Fork Colorado on July 21/22 for their competition. Reds BAAAAADAZZZ Ported 7900 WILL dominate the 5 inch class yet again, unless he forgets to turn his switch on again. I will have to run my 254XP or my pre-historic Mac since I still don't have a descent 5 cuber (I have been to busy with the bikes). I also doubt anything will beat his 3120, I will be sure to rub it in around here.


----------



## manual (Jul 11, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Get back under the bridge with Troll. A 372 "might" run with my 440 but a Johnny won't stand a chance



What? Ask any Michigander that lives in the U.P.
They will tell ya, "I'm a Troll cause I live Under da Bridge" No Biggie to me.

You got a lot to learn about the 2171 and the 372.. 
Go do a search, before you make a comment like that.:newbie:


----------



## manual (Jul 11, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> 361/357, 361 better saw, 441/575, 441 better saw, how do I know , cause I SAID SO,



Oh Yea, One of my Jonsered Girls got something to say to ya.













Spaaank Me.....


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

manual said:


> What? Ask any Michigander that lives in the U.P.
> They will tell ya, "I'm a Troll cause I live Under da Bridge" No Biggie to me.
> 
> You got a lot to learn about the 2171 and the 372..
> Go do a search, before you make a comment like that.:newbie:



I know it(2171) is a 372 with different plastic, dummy! Is that what you are mad about??? Just get a 440 and quit crying  
If I had one doubt in my mind that a 372 will stomp a 440 I would call off all this fun. As you see, I don't


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> 361/357, 361 better saw, 441/575, 441 better saw, how do I know , cause I SAID SO,



Nobody wants to hear the truth on this thread, give it up Tom:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 11, 2007)

GTG cut times for 80cc under class. Here is 3 local gtg times I have on hand with times. Also have a 4th one, but didnt have saw types listed just times for my info. Enjoy comparing your saws.

80cc under 
10" round poplar 2 cuts hotstart over wood
Gas saws 07

WJN7900 6.87
EHP7900 7.62
460 8.82
460 9.75

0-80cc 2006
Gas saws 10"x10" 2 cuts hotstart over wood

DC372 3.11
WJ372 3.31
WJN7900 4.13
GL044 5.12
046 6.06
FS365/372 7.53
048 13.29

0-80cc 10"x10" square cant very firm poplar
Gas saws 

PP372 4.46
PP2171 4.62
N7900 4.80
Bone stock 7900 with 7T 5.56
046 5.81


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 11, 2007)

manual said:


> Oh Yea, One of my Jonsered Girls got something to say to ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spank that hiny in a heartbeat,LOL


----------



## joatmon (Jul 11, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Spank that hiny in a heartbeat,LOL



Oh Demi .......


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> GTG cut times for 80cc under class. Here is 3 local gtg times I have on hand with times. Also have a 4th one, but didnt have saw types listed just times for my info. Enjoy comparing your saws.
> 
> 80cc under
> 10" round poplar 2 cuts hotstart over wood
> ...




How many of those saws are stock??


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 11, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Oh Demi .......



Oh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, wedoggie I just died and went to heaven,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 11, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> How many of those saws are stock??



I would guess maybe only 2 saws were bone stock a 7900 and a 460 of all of the saws listed. All of the rest have been woods ported for working saws.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> I would guess maybe only 2 saws were bone stock a 7900 and a 460 of all of the saws listed. All of the rest have been woods ported for working saws.



We are speaking about a stock 440 vs. a stock 372:bang: Nice times though. I would love to go to one of those events


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 11, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> We are speaking about a stock 440 vs. a stock 372:bang: Nice times though. I would love to go to one of those events



Well let me get out the sundial then.  

All kidding aside to get a fair comparison, you will need both saws running same chain from saw to saw and cutting the same wood on the same end, wood will differ from one end to other in cutting times even on the same log. 
Also both operators will need to run both saws back to back A run 440 and 372 and B run 372 and 440. 
Operators can make a difference of at least 3 tenths per cut alone in one cut times. Being a homeowner only and not cutting wood everyday like the guys in the wood business, I have let a couple guys that run saws for a living, heavy firewood cutters and tree farmer run my saws for times and they out cut me every time by 2-3 tenths. So operators will reflect on cut times.
I Hope this helps you get a fair comparison someday.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Well let me get out the sundial then.
> 
> All kidding aside to get a fair comparison, you will need both saws running same chain from saw to saw and cutting the same wood on the same end, wood will differ from one end to other in cutting times even on the same log.
> Also both operators will need to run both saws back to back A run 440 and 372 and B run 372 and 440.
> ...



Good post!! I cut more in the winter than now, it's around 98 deg.F here and the humidty is very high. Cut some pines Monday and was soaked after a half hour of cutting, screw that!


----------



## Peacock (Jul 11, 2007)

Why don't you guys race the 440 and 372 in something other than tissue paper? Chain speed is the only thing that matters in that stuff you guys call wood. Try some 20" hickory, oak or hedge logs next time.

All I know is that my 441 will cut right with my 660 in 18-19" hickory. Both saws are totally stock. Will a 372 do that?


----------



## romeo (Jul 11, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> We are speaking about a stock 440 vs. a stock 372:bang: Nice times though. I would love to go to one of those events




I would like to see a couple brand newbys race each other out of the box just to see where they run at. Maybe run 5 tanks through both of them, then race them on the same log, same chain, and same operator. I would bet the difference would be hundredths at most. I would even bet you could find more differences between the Monday and Friday saws than between the Stihls and Huskies.
I know that these are older models but from a racing point of view, I think you are going to see more 7900's popping up in the next few years unless both Stihl and Husky come up with some better models than the new batch. You may not think so but 30+ years ago the game was played with homeys and macs, both of them also dropped the ball on the 5 cubes.

Some people say "So what, whats racing have to do with anything?" But allot of the racer's have day jobs to feed their nasty racing habits. So when they are buying 5 saws for their crew, they are also thinking about next years race saw.


----------



## nytreeman (Jul 11, 2007)

Ive got Huskies and I've got Stihls,both damn good saws,hell I even have a cple ancient Macs,and use some lil echos limbing and climbing(cmon don't break my balls now,lol) comes down to a good saw is a good saw,if it starts runs cuts and you can depend on it when you need it thats what matters  

Just don't hand me one of those neon green wildthingys though...... unless I need a wheelchock for my chipper or something:chainsawguy:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

I know guys, in ideal conditions they would be very close. I just like to stir up some fun. It's been boring around here lately:spam:


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 11, 2007)

Peacock said:


> Try some 20" hickory, oak or hedge logs next time.
> 
> All I know is that my 441 will cut right with my 660 in 18-19" hickory. Both saws are totally stock. Will a 372 do that?



Tells me something is wrong with the 660 if the 441 is cutting with it.  
The stock 441 cant run with a stock 7900. From a thread and post by a Modded 441 owner stated his modded 441 ran with a stock 7900 only after a woods port work was done on the 441.

I ran my 7900 in 16"-28" black oak hard as chit with 32" full chisel skip and cut it into 3"-6" cookies for steps and landscaping and then blocked the rest. 
Heck my Poulan 3750 60cc ran a 22" full chisel full comp buried in the same oak, I will admit it was all it could take in the cut with bar buried.

So anytime I will run in big wood 20"-30" 1 cut or a dozen cuts for fun in oak, hickory or whatever against your 441 or 460, You can use a 460 if you like, (ran a stock one not impressed with it either) . But I will be bringing the best saw in the 70cc-79cc class. 7900.  I will run a stock 7900, not even the modded one  . 
I know of a woods ported 359 that was being used for firewood cutting that ate the 441's lunch for days on end cutting firewood day in day out last winter. Running back to back by same user. 

Just to show I am not biased on saw brands. I own 3 stihls 361,066,084, and only 1 husky 357 (but want another), Alot of Partners and Poulans. 
I just think the 70cc-79cc class is lacking with stihls offerings of 440,441,460. 

There gave the pot a good stirring  .


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

I never have run the 7900 but know it is the faster saw in that class. Now going back to the stock saws, a properly ported 359 will beat a stock 441. If that same 441 is also ported, somebody didn't know what they were doing...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> I just think the 70cc-79cc class is lacking with stihls offerings of 440,441,460.
> 
> There gave the pot a good stirring  .



You need more trigger time on those!!




What do you think about the 357xp vs. ms361?


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 11, 2007)

Read slowly 2000. :help: 

The M O D D E D 4 4 1 was going against a S T O C K 7 9 0 0.

The S T O C K 4 4 1 was being ran against a M O D D E D 3 5 9.

4 different saws by 2 different people.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jul 11, 2007)

Peacock said:


> Why don't you guys race the 440 and 372 in something other than tissue paper? Chain speed is the only thing that matters in that stuff you guys call wood. Try some 20" hickory, oak or hedge logs next time.
> 
> All I know is that my 441 will cut right with my 660 in 18-19" hickory. Both saws are totally stock. Will a 372 do that?



You on crack?


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 11, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> What do you think about the 357xp vs. ms361?



Close your eyes and pick up either saw and there isnt any difference to me in feel or balance. 
I have never ran a stock 357, but own a muffler modded stock 361 and modded 357. Have ran modded 361's and 357. Both great saws in the class. 
Either would serve well imo. Each has things I dont like about them. 357 handle angle is wrong for me and side chain adjuster stinks. 361 the cheap azz plastic feeling top handle feels like the handle on a poulan wild thing and air filter set up i would prefer to 2 piece air filter like on other saws.
Saws with 16" b+c and filled mix and bar oils, and the amounts held in each is the same.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Read slowly 2000. :help:
> 
> The M O D D E D 4 4 1 was going against a S T O C K 7 9 0 0.
> 
> ...



Aight smart azz


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey cut!!! Have you been using the ported Huskys to keep up with your buddies stock Stihls? A woods ported saw looks the same on the outside....trying to figure you out. I have seen your type before:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## bwalker (Jul 11, 2007)

> Yes Ben and according to you a 372 will outcut a 460 too. Wait I forgets, your 372 will outcut your friends 460. Sure it will. Funny the 046 I ran ate a 372 for lunch. You sure your 372 isn't a 772 or something, twin cylinder maybe. See the lite from that candle now, hold it closer,LOL


 Why is this a supprise? A 460 is very close to 440 and a 372 will outcut a 440 pretty easily....


----------



## bwalker (Jul 11, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> You need more trigger time on those!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is coming form a guy that has to go to T Hall to have his carb set....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Why is this a supprise? A 460 is very close to 440 and a 372 will outcut a 440 pretty easily....



Do you have a 372 to send me??


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

bwalker said:


> This is coming form a guy that has to go to T Hall to have his carb set....:hmm3grin2orange:



I could have done it myself, yes yes. Getting the carb right is something I wanted a pro to do, are you a pro??? 

The last thing I need is to burn up a $750 saw because I "thought" it was right...Now I know how to do it RIGHT, do you???


----------



## bwalker (Jul 11, 2007)

> Do you have a 372 to send me??


 I have several, but I wont be sending any to you. Even if you could set your own carb.....


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 11, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Hey cut!!! Have you been using the ported Huskys to keep up with your buddies stock Stihls? A woods ported saw looks the same on the outside....trying to figure you out. I have seen your type before:biggrinbounce2:



  I own both 361 and 357.

60cc under 2 cuts hotstart
9" poplar
BT modded 357 5.15 stock square
TTR modded 346 5.59 race chain
Cut, modded 357 5.62 stock square
CSC modded 346 6.90 race chain
Bsnell, modded 361 7.12 Round chisel
Cut, stock 361 7.25 stock square
BT 360 8.80
HH, modded 361 13.30 
SM 041 11.33


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

bwalker said:


> I have several, but I wont be sending any to you.



That is what I thought:smoking:


----------



## bwalker (Jul 11, 2007)

> I could have done it myself, yes yes. Getting the carb right is something I wanted a pro to do, are you a pro???
> 
> The last thing I need is to burn up a $750 saw because I "thought" it was right...


Sure you could.... 
Tuning a carb is a very complicated and difficult task......


> Now I know how to do it RIGHT, do you???


 Of course I do, as do most people that have even a slight interest in runing saws.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> 60cc under 2 cuts hotstart
> 9" poplar
> BT modded 357 5.15 stock square
> TTR modded 346 5.59 race chain
> ...



Ahhhh, you are one. Keep going I'm here all night........


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 11, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> The last thing I need is to burn up a $750 saw because I "thought" it was right...Now I know how to do it RIGHT, do you???




For a 440, holy cow! save $150 and get more power with a 7900.


----------



## bwalker (Jul 11, 2007)

> That is what I thought


 Are you really supprised?
I dont know anyone in their right mind how would send a saw to a stranger. Let alone one that cant grasp the basic concepty of tuning a carb. Then there is the issue of weather you have to skills needed to run a saw in a comparision test.

Cut, Stihls didnt run so hot in that race. The 361 is a differant beast when ported *right*, though. Least mine was.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Sure you could....
> Tuning a carb is a very complicated and difficult task......
> 
> Of course I do, as do most people that have even a slight interest in runing saws.



OK, dummy. I just said I know how to do it right. 

You must have came out of the womb with a tach and carb tool?? Anyone ever show you how to do something right?


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 11, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Ahhhh, you are one. Keep going I'm here all night........



No worries. My work was done early and felt you needed to be shown the light today. Hot as  outside. So here i am.
Good night all and have fun, lifes to short.


----------



## bwalker (Jul 11, 2007)

> For a 440, holy cow! save $150 and get more power with a 7900.


 I paid $600 OTD a few years back.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> For a 440, holy cow! save $150 and get more power with a 7900.



Or have a $1000 ported 7900 that I tell people it is stock???

btw didn't give $750 for my 440


----------



## bwalker (Jul 11, 2007)

> OK, dummy. I just said I know how to do it right.
> 
> You must have came out of the womb with a tach and carb tool?? Anyone ever show you how to do something right?


 I can honestly say no one held my hand when I learned to tune carbs. 
FWIW 12,700 is pretty rich for a 440. My Dual port 440 ran much better at around 13,700 and I used it this way for several seasons.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> No worries. My work was done early and felt you needed to be shown the light today. Hot as  outside. So here i am.
> Good night all and have fun, lifes to short.



You don't have any light, lol. Back to you running your "stock" saws. What type of square chain is that? Can I call bailey's and get one just like yours???


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 11, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Or have a $1000 ported 7900 that I tell people it is stock???
> 
> btw didn't give $750 for my 440



 you are funny. Sure dont know where you get your info. I have never told someone that my 7900 is stock. It is a very good running modded 7900 imo. $1000  in a 7900. I dont have near that much in a modded 084 DUH! silly 2000  .


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 11, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> You don't have any light, lol. Back to you running your "stock" saws. What type of square chain is that? Can I call bailey's and get one just like yours???


YES on the 357 and 361 you could. Oregon square, Just take your file and change the angle a hair or two. But you have to know what file to use. Silly 2000.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

bwalker said:


> I can honestly say no one held my hand when I learned to tune carbs.
> FWIW 12,700 is pretty rich for a 440. My Dual port 440 ran much better at around 13,700 and I used it this way for several seasons.



Man the shat is getting deep in here. How many saws have you burnt up? 12,700 is fine for me, impressed a hard core 385xp user a few days ago..


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> you are funny. Sure dont know where you get your info. I have never told someone that my 7900 is stock. It is a very good running modded 7900 imo. $1000  in a 7900. I dont have near that much in a modded 084 DUH! silly 2000  .



I'm funny??? You are the one looking funny, just don't know it. I didn't say your 7900 was ported, that was an example.


----------



## bwalker (Jul 11, 2007)

> Man the shat is getting deep in here. How many saws have you burnt up? 12,700 is fine for me, impressed a hard core 385xp user a few days ago


 Had one ported Stihl 260 burn up as the result of a air leak. Had alot of time on it though.

As for your 440 beating a 385....NOT! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> YES on the 357 and 361 you could. Oregon square, Just take your file and change the angle a hair or two. But you have to know what file to use. Silly 2000.:biggrinbounce2:



Your hands did the filing? Lets see a pic of that chain big boy...:monkey:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Had one ported Stihl 260 burn up as the result of a air leak. Had alot of time on it though.
> 
> As for your 440 beating a 385....NOT! :hmm3grin2orange:



DID I SAY IT BEAT IT???? I said the owner was impressed, R E A D!!!!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Are you really supprised?
> I dont know anyone in their right mind how would send a saw to a stranger. Let alone one that cant grasp the basic concepty of tuning a carb. Then there is the issue of weather you have to skills needed to run a saw in a comparision test.
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## bwalker (Jul 11, 2007)

> DID I SAY IT BEAT IT???? I said the owner was impressed, R E A D!!!!!


 Sopme are easily impressed....


> I would take much care of anyone's saw!!! I would try my best to run them equally....


 FWIW I am not suggesting any malicious intent. I will leave it at that.


----------



## Peacock (Jul 11, 2007)

Tree Sling'r said:


> You on crack?



Ha! I've been accused of worse. 

Seriously though. Same RSC chain and 20" bar on each. I titled the thread "Unscientific 361vs441vs660". What is so hard to believe? The 441 has enough power and higher chain speed. With the rakers lowered on the 660 it was faster. With an 8 pin it would have whooped the 441. They both destroyed the 361, as they should. 

How about you?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Sopme are easily impressed....
> 
> FWIW I am not suggesting any malicious intent. I will leave it at that.



Is "Sopme" some type of alien? The guy is a chainsaw nut too that has just about every Husky. He asked if it was stock: "I said yes", "but know a few that will tell you they are but have been ported". Are you one too Ben?


----------



## bwalker (Jul 11, 2007)

I have one ported 372. The rest are stock with muffler mods. The sound the ported saw makes is a dead give away so it would be tough to pull the wool over anyones eyes.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

bwalker said:


> I have one ported 372. The rest are stock with muffler mods. The sound the ported saw makes is a dead give away so it would be tough to pull the wool over anyones eyes.



Rigggghhhhttttt, maybe not ported all to hell. 

A saw that is "livin' on the edge" does have a unique sound though. You are missing the point....


----------



## bwalker (Jul 11, 2007)

> Rigggghhhhttttt, maybe not ported all to hell.
> 
> A saw that is "livin' on the edge" does have a unique sound though. You are missing the point....


 I dont own a saw thats "living on the edge". Every single saw I own will cut fire wood all day long, including ripping big rounds. I dont race saws, never have and never will. My saws are work saws.


> You are missing the point....


 Which is?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 11, 2007)

*BaaaaHHHhhhh,,,,,Baaaahhhhhh,,,,*



bwalker said:


> I have one ported 372. The rest are stock with muffler mods. The sound the ported saw makes is a dead give away so it would be tough to pull the wool over anyones eyes.



Did somebody loose their Sheep!!!!!!


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 11, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Your hands did the filing? Lets see a pic of that chain big boy...:monkey:



Here they are just size the pic to the chain and look closer. Oregon square with top angle changed a hair for a little faster cut times for cookies. Matter of fact the chain on the 7900 was my boob job chain too. 
I now have some GOOD chains made by friends that smoke them badly and are ready to go. So my boob job chains are practice chains. Silly 2000 has alot to learn.


----------



## bwalker (Jul 11, 2007)

> Did somebody loose their Sheep!!!!!!


 I suspect so.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

bwalker said:


> I dont own a saw thats "living on the edge". Every single saw I own will cut fire wood all day long, including ripping big rounds. I dont race saws, never have and never will. My saws are work saws.
> 
> Which is?



That's cool, I would love to run one!!! Damn 044 is MIA 

Point is people comparing ported saws to stock...but saying they(ported) are stock. That is not aimed to you...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> I now have some GOOD chains made by friends that smoke them badly and are ready to go. So my boob job chains are practice chains. Silly 2000 has alot to learn.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## bwalker (Jul 11, 2007)

> Point is people comparing ported saws to stock...but saying they(ported) are stock. That is not aimed to you...


 All kinds of things go on at GTG's and such thats why i have no interest...
When I comare saws its always apples to apples.


----------



## Peacock (Jul 11, 2007)

bwalker said:


> When I comare saws its always apples to apples.



The only way it should be! Along with some real wood, not designer toothpicks.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2007)

bwalker said:


> All kinds of things go on at GTG's and such thats why i have no interest...
> When I comare saws its always apples to apples.



Can we call a truce??


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 11, 2007)

Peacock said:


> not designer toothpicks.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bwalker (Jul 11, 2007)

> The only way it should be! Along with some real wood, not designer toothpicks.


 Yes! As if a small piece of barkless Aspen or the like proves much.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 11, 2007)

How about osage orange ?


----------



## Peacock (Jul 11, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> How about osage orange ?




Yeah, I mentioned hedge. Nothing is harder to cut. Hard to find a long straight piece around here.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 11, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> How about osage orange ?




Hardest I've ever cut was dead Black Locust.......never cut Osage Orange!!!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jul 11, 2007)

Peacock said:


> Ha! I've been accused of worse.
> 
> Seriously though. Same RSC chain and 20" bar on each. I titled the thread "Unscientific 361vs441vs660". What is so hard to believe? The 441 has enough power and higher chain speed. With the rakers lowered on the 660 it was faster. With an 8 pin it would have whooped the 441. They both destroyed the 361, as they should.
> 
> How about you?



Some days I wish I were.


----------



## bwalker (Jul 11, 2007)

White oak gets pretty hard when dry.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 11, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Hardest I've ever cut was dead Black Locust.......never cut Osage Orange!!!


Figure twice as hard then add a little and that is osage


----------



## manual (Jul 12, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Good post!! I cut more in the winter than now, it's around 98 deg.F here and the humidty is very high. Cut some pines Monday and was soaked after a half hour of cutting, screw that!



Next time, Try starting the saw.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 12, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> OK, dummy. I just said I know how to do it right.
> 
> You must have came out of the womb with a tach and carb tool?? Anyone ever show you how to do something right?




One thing that is sure about Ben, is that he is *not a dummy !!!*  

You don't have to _like_ him, but you should _respect_ him!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> One thing that is sure about Ben, is that he is *not a dummy !!!*
> 
> You don't have to _like_ him, but you should _respect_ him!!



I know this now, sorry Ben. Me and cut4funk were having so much fun I got carried away. If anyone has felt they were disrespected, I apologize...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 12, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Why is this a supprise? A 460 is very close to 440 and a 372 will outcut a 440 pretty easily....





bwalker said:


> This is coming form a guy that has to go to T Hall to have his carb set....:hmm3grin2orange:





bwalker said:


> I can honestly say no one held my hand when I learned to tune carbs.
> FWIW 12,700 is pretty rich for a 440. My Dual port 440 ran much better at around 13,700 and I used it this way for several seasons.





bwalker said:


> Had one ported Stihl 260 burn up as the result of a air leak. Had alot of time on it though.
> 
> Ben Ben Ben, look at cha. Now the 440/460 are quiet close according to you, NOT. Hell at the rate you plucking off the numbers the 372 will soon be outcutting the 660 and 880,LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Dont worry 2000ms6*



2000ssm6 said:


> I know this now, sorry Ben. Me and cut4funk were having so much fun I got carried away. If anyone has felt they were disrespected, I apologize...




He was feeding you line and lettin you run with it like a big ole bass or redfish,,,, I was just afraid he was gonna re-arrange your anatomy when he finally set the hook and give you a bad case of the Optimacal-Rectilliosis,,, ya-know,,,, It gives ya a $h_tty outlook on life til yer jawbone sets back in place,,,, LOL,,,,,:notrolls2: :notrolls2: :notrolls2:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> He was feeding you line and lettin you run with like a big ole bass or redfish,,,, I was just afraid he was gonna re-arrange your anatomy when he finally set the hook and give you a bad case of the Optimacal-Rectilliosis,,, ya-know,,,, It gives ya a $h_tty outlook on life til yer jawbone sets back in place,,,, LOL,,,,,:notrolls2: :notrolls2: :notrolls2:



Muahhahahhaha, you mofos.:hmm3grin2orange: I even sent Ben a pm apology. I can still respect someone who is less knowledgable about saws.:biggrinbounce2: 

On a serious note, I still think cut4cum is a fake.....just my dimes worth for today.


----------



## manual (Jul 12, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Muahhahahhaha, you mofos.:hmm3grin2orange: I even sent Ben a pm apology. I can still respect someone who is less knowledgable about saws.:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> On a serious note, I still think cut4cum is a fake.....just my dimes worth for today.



Hmmmmm, I'm glad you sent Ben an apology, But you could have said it here.
NOBODY PICKS ON A MICHIGANDER without retribution.
Now I got to send one of my girls after you.




Next time when Ben says a husky kicks believe it.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 12, 2007)

manual said:


> Hmmmmm, I'm glad you sent Ben an apology, But you could have said it here.
> NOBODY PICKS ON A MICHIGANDER without retribution.
> Now I got to send one of my girls after you.
> 
> ...



He may say he's sorry but I'm not, send that gal here, send 3 of em, better yet send 5, one for everyday of the week and 2 days rest,


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Tom?????*



THALL10326 said:


> He may say he's sorry but I'm not, send that gal here, send 3 of em, better yet send 5, one for everyday of the week and 2 days rest,



Go head and order 7,,,,,better to have em and not need em than to need em and not have em ehhhhh??????:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 12, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> Go head and order 7,,,,,better to have em and not need em than to need em and not have em ehhhhh??????:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:




Good point, hell send 14 just in case I'm feeling my cheerios,hahhaha


----------



## manual (Jul 12, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> He may say he's sorry but I'm not, send that gal here, send 3 of em, better yet send 5, one for everyday of the week and 2 days rest,



No More dolls for you, Talon sent you one and the dam thing didn't hold air.
I'm sending over the real thing.







Er ah sorry I did not know what she should wear.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 12, 2007)

manual said:


> No More dolls for you, Talon sent you one and the dam thing didn't hold air.
> I'm sending over the real thing.
> 
> 
> ...



Mmymymymyymymymymymymymymymyymy, thats my Demi, yummmmmmmmmmy. Keep your 14 and send me Demi, wedoggggggggggggie.


----------



## Sprig (Jul 12, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> He may say he's sorry but I'm not, send that gal here, send 3 of em, better yet send 5, one for everyday of the week and 2 days rest,



Rest of what? LOLOL, nm, ya gotta eats sometime!

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2007)

manual said:


> Hmmmmm, I'm glad you sent Ben an apology, But you could have said it here.
> NOBODY PICKS ON A MICHIGANDER without retribution.
> Now I got to send one of my girls after you.
> 
> ...



The 372 offer is still up, I'm not backing down from that.  

Ben seems to be a hard core Husky boy, even though he knows what is the best.:hmm3grin2orange: 

Say Manual, you ready for that 2171 to get blown away??


----------



## manual (Jul 12, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Mmymymymyymymymymymymymymymyymy, thats my Demi, yummmmmmmmmmy. Keep your 14 and send me Demi, wedoggggggggggggie.



We are going to have to change this thread from Husky Kicks to 
Thalls Heart Kicks:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## manual (Jul 12, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> The 372 offer is still up, I'm not backing down from that.
> 
> Ben seems to be a hard core Husky boy, even though he knows what is the best.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Say Manual, you ready for that 2171 to get blown away??



Get back on the porch with the puppys.:smoking:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2007)

manual said:


> Get back on the porch with the puppys.:smoking:



There is no room, the 372s and 2171s are sitting up there watching the real saws cut.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 12, 2007)

manual said:


> We are going to have to change this thread from Husky Kicks to
> Thalls Heart Kicks:hmm3grin2orange:



After seeing that picture of Demi I'm just now catching my breath, oh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy what a woman,mmmmmmmmmmmmm good..


----------



## manual (Jul 12, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> There is no room, the 372s and 2171s are sitting up there watching the real saws cut.



I said the porch not the throne. 
Better yet you need to use Toms out house
Cause your full of it.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 12, 2007)

Sprig said:


> Rest of what? LOLOL, nm, ya gotta eats sometime!
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I was planning on doing alot of that,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sprig (Jul 12, 2007)

manual said:


> We are going to have to change this thread from Husky Kicks to
> Thalls Heart Kicks:hmm3grin2orange:



Lololol, hopefully so! Gotta have a good ticker ta pumps da doughnut remnants through! (Cheerios, well they are little ones yes?)

Beer helps. When in doubt do a cs plug-wire lick test


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 12, 2007)

Now I understand why silly 2000 didn't know what he was looking at when I referred to stock square chains. He don't have a clue about different chains evidently.


2000ssm6 said:


> I need a 20" bar for a Poulan 2775 saw. I was told the chain has a pitch size of "91", never heard or it.
> thanks



So here is todays lesson. Top 2 pics is of chain called barbwire good chain.
Bottom pic is of stock square chain with front cutters touched up by hand. 
Study and learn the difference in chains before you try and question others :newbie: silly 2000.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 12, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Now I understand why silly 2000 didn't know what he was looking at when I referred to stock square chains. He don't have a clue about different chains evidently.




All part of the learning curve!!!


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 12, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> All part of the learning curve!!!



So True. I remember showing up to my 1st gtg with stock saws and sharp out of the box Round Chisel chains . :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Now I understand why silly 2000 didn't know what he was looking at when I referred to stock square chains. He don't have a clue about different chains evidently.
> 
> 
> So here is todays lesson. Top 2 pics is of chain called barbwire good chain.
> ...



So you don't ask for help neither? Man, I'm among some of the smartest people in the world.

Your "race" chains are not made by you and it is not the truth to tell people your "stock" saws can beat their really stock saws. Get a grip dude.......Fess up!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 12, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> All part of the learning curve!!!



Yep, and that curve can be pretty steep in some cases.....:biggrinbounce2: 

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bwalker (Jul 12, 2007)

> Ben seems to be a hard core Husky boy,


 I've owned more Stihls than Husky's. I am not brand loyal at all and run what performs. In the 50, 60 and 70cc classes its Husky hands down.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 12, 2007)

bwalker said:


> I've owned more Stihls than Husky's. I am not brand loyal at all and run what performs. In the 50, 60 and 70cc classes its Husky hands down.




He he, more like Husky - Stihl - Husky, but just imo......:chainsawguy:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2007)

bwalker said:


> In the 50, 60 and 70cc classes its Husky hands down.



I'm gonna have to come to yall's dark corner to see that. Must be region specific.....


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 12, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Your "race" chains are not made by you and it is not the truth to tell people your "stock" saws can beat their really stock saws. Get a grip dude.......Fess up!!!



2000 :help: they have medications for your delusions. 

My race chains are made by people that know WTH they are doing to get the most out of a chain. They pack and sale all over the U.S. Anyone that wants a edge in chains has to pay the price of someone with knowledge and patience to take 10-20 hours to make a true race chain. 

Plus I never said I could take a stock saw and out race any other stock saws. Thats what they have stock saw racing at the competitions for and I get my azz handed to me for being such a poor operator. I only speak the truth and dont make chit up like you seem to. I have no reason to make stuff up that i dont have a clue on :newbie: . 

Where do you get your misinformation info 2000 my only stock saws are a 361, 3-5000's, 500, 2250, 1800, 2000. 

My woods ported saws are 84, 66, 7900, 357, 5000. 

If you show up to a true gtg with stock saws like I did once, you will learn as I did and be awestruck by whats out there cutting wood and never look at a true stock saw the same. Like if you drove a car with a 454 and had to jump in a 4 banger chevette to go home in.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> 2000 :help: they have medications for your delusions.
> 
> My race chains are made by people that know WTH they are doing to get the most out of a chain. They pack and sale all over the U.S. Anyone that wants a edge in chains has to pay the price of someone with knowledge and patience to take 10-20 hours to make a true race chain.
> 
> ...



So other people build your chains, hmmmmm. We have met before but it was a while ago, good to see your still a rookie and a liar Seems you are no more than a mere mortal, like me. Only difference is I tell the truth:newbie: 
Keep calling me a rookie, takes one to know one, rookie 

Be back in a few, gotta work(the truth)


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 12, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> 2000 :help: they have medications for your delusions. ....



I don't care about either race saws, or gtg results (too many variables) - just work saws......:biggrinbounce2: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 12, 2007)

2000 when you pull your head out of that big hole on your backside and have a open mind, only then will you see the light and begin to learn.
Till then just make sure your skirt isn't to tight being a cheerleader so you might have a chance of thinking on your own someday.
Nuff said by me on the subjects because, I have nothing more to offer to someone that isn't willing to have a open mind and learn. :notrolls2: 

Someday you will learn the hard way :newbie: 2000.
2000 un-skirted


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Mess with the bull..........*



Cut4fun said:


> 2000 when you pull your head out of that big hole on your backside and have a open mind, only then will you see the light and begin to learn.
> Till then just make sure your skirt isn't to tight being a cheerleader so you might have a chance of thinking on your own someday.
> Nuff said by me on the subjects because, I have nothing more to offer to someone that isn't willing to have a open mind and learn. :notrolls2:
> 
> ...



That's ok if you want to give up. Mess with the bull, you get the horns son. Sorry you have got them:biggrinbounce2: 

I have been reading some of your old posts, before you were the big pro chainsaw racer. I just can't see where you have changed 

btw good pics, I'll have one when I get home for ya!!!


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 12, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I have been reading some of your old posts, before you were the big pro chainsaw racer. I just can't see where you have changed



Nope no pro here, just a homeowner with a new hobby looking for a adrenaline rush before I pass on someday.  

Just call me a NEWBIE or Rookie, but I am williing listen and learn from all that has info that is useful for my addiction of fast saws, unlike some.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 12, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> That's ok if you want to give up. Mess with the bull, you get the horns son. Sorry you have got them:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> I have been reading some of your old posts, before you were the big pro chainsaw racer. I just can't see where you have changed
> 
> btw good pics, I'll have one when I get home for ya!!!



You need to jack down a couple of stages, until you get more actual experience.......:chainsawguy:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Nope no pro here, just a homeowner with a new hobby looking for a adrenaline rush before I pass on someday.
> 
> Just call me a NEWBIE or Rookie, but I am williing listen and learn from all that has info that is useful for my addiction of fast saws, unlike some.



I'll listen to what others say, some I rather just let go in one ear and out the other. I have took in a great deal of knowledge from this site and hope to get more. I have found many answers and have asked many questions. Nobody has given me any trouble, unitl now.....I can joke all day long. Don't dish it out if ya can't take it


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> You need to jack down a couple of stages, until you get more actual experience.......:chainsawguy:



Who is that meant for?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Hey Cut!!!*

Cut4funk, I have a question you might be able to answer. What is a impulse line???


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Well look what we have here.......*

Nevermind I found my answer.http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=20519...muahahahahahaha. The bull has reappered..


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Who is that meant for?



Nevermind that ? also.....

Troll where do you come in here?? The gators getting bad under da bridge?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 12, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> I don't care about either race saws, or gtg results (too many variables) - just work saws......:biggrinbounce2: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



What are you talking about Sawtroll. Just because I drove a big nail in your end of the tree doesn't mean anything. Just cause my end is hollow its not called variables, its called CHEATING,LOLOLOLOLOL

I'm with you ole boy, racing is fun to watch but work saws do fine for me. Some hot saws are quite amazing, no question about it but for me just the pleasure of sawing on a chilly day is good enuff. I couldn't keep up with racing but its fun to watch I must admit.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 12, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Who is that meant for?




I think you got it, as you just pos repped me........:greenchainsaw:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Chill Pill time dude!!!!*



2000ssm6 said:


> Muahhahahhaha, you mofos.:hmm3grin2orange: I even sent Ben a pm apology. I can still respect someone who is less knowledgable about saws.:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> On a serious note, I still think cut4cum is a fake.....just my dimes worth for today.



We are just playin,,,,,,,and I'll be the first to admit I don't know it all,,, that's why we are here... to learn all the time,,, :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: between the mess of us though we can pretty much figure it out,,,,

BTW C4F if for real,,,,,,,and he's got some bad Azzed saws to back it up from what I hear!!!! but he's just like us wanting to learn more!!!!! 

Cause Knowledge is *POWER*


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> We are just playin,,,,,,,and I'll be the first to admit I don't know it all,,, that's why we are here... to learn all the time,,, :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: between the mess of us though we can pretty much figure it out,,,,
> 
> BTW C4F if for real,,,,,,,and he's got some bad Azzed saws to back it up from what I hear!!!!



I know, the man called me out so I did the same...


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 12, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> What are you talking about Sawtroll. Just because I drove a big nail in your end of the tree doesn't mean anything. Just cause my end is hollow its not called variables, its called CHEATING,LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> I'm with you ole boy, racing is fun to watch but work saws do fine for me. Some hot saws are quite amazing, no question about it but for me just the pleasure of sawing on a chilly day is good enuff. I couldn't keep up with racing but its fun to watch I must admit.




Ha ha my friend, you are as funny as allways - stock saw are what most of us run, and what really counts....

....it doesn't help a newbie to say that a muffler modded 359 will run with a stock 361....... :greenchainsaw:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 12, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Ha ha my friend, you are as funny as allways - stock saw are what most of us run, and what really counts....
> 
> ....it doesn't help a newbie to say that a muffler modded 359 will run with a stock 361....... :greenchainsaw:



Well facts be known among stock saws these races are decided most times within a inch or so of equal saws. True there is a winner but out in the woods the man with the fast hands and fast feet is going to win with the most wood sawed, which is me of course,hahaha


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 12, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Nevermind I found my answer.http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=20519...muahahahahahaha. The bull has reappered..



Amazing what one can learn in 2 1/2 years with a OPEN mind eh!   All you have to do silly 2000 is put away the cheerleader uniform and research and have a open mind and you will be amazed at what is here to learn from and after you graduate you can move onto the next level. 

Being you (2000) still have to have your CARBS adjusted for you. You might want this little bit of info to learn how to tune your own saws. Its a really good site to learn carb basics from. Good Luck.
http://web.archive.org/web/20060903154152/www.madsens1.com/sawtune.htm


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Icing on the cake*



Cut4fun said:


> Amazing what one can learn in 2 1/2 years with a OPEN mind eh!   All you have to do silly 2000 is put away the cheerleader uniform and research and have a open mind and you will be amazed at what is here to learn from and after you graduate you can move onto the next level.
> 
> Being you (2000) still have to have your CARBS adjusted for you. You might want this little bit of info to learn how to tune your own saws. Its a really good site to learn carb basics from. Good Luck.
> http://web.archive.org/web/20060903154152/www.madsens1.com/sawtune.htm



OK cut. Hate to do this but you asked for it....



Cut4fun said:


> Hey bvaught if I had $600-$700 to blow, I would buy the ms440 like you got. But then again I'd get the 460 hehe. I still got less then $200 in this old 60cc saw and probably do the same homeowner cutting you do. But then again, mine is not for show and tell. I just wanted to let these great folks here know that I used their ideas on my saw and what a world of differece it made. But if you ever want a good ditch digger and you want to let me use your real saw just hollar ok, I might even add oil to the mix hehe. Have a good day.



Now, who is silly???? You sure have been digging a good ditch here. Muahahahahahaha I would rather know how to use a saw properley than NOT know how to adjust the carb....


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 12, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> OK cut. Hate to do this but you asked for it....
> 
> 
> 
> Now, who is silly???? You sure have been digging a good ditch here. Muahahahahahaha I would rather know how to use a saw properley than NOT know how to adjust the carb....



 Yeah my $130 dollar 3750 saw was doing what his $700 dollar 440 saw was as a homeowner  . So what's the point  That guy wanted to dig ditches you dummy, not me LOL at you 2000. If you cant see it was sarcastic teasing amongst me and that guy in the whole thread, then you may just need additional physic meds.  
You are starting to show the whole wide web world the real loser that you are.
Get HELP 2000.  and use the carb info, it will help you too.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Yeah my $130 dollar 3750 saw was doing what his $700 dollar 440 saw was as a homeowner  . So what's the point  That guy wanted to dig ditches you dummy, not me LOL at you 2000. If you cant see it was sarcastic teasing amongst me and that guy in the whole thread, then you may just need additional physic meds.
> You are starting to show the whole wide web world the real loser that you are.
> Get HELP 2000.  and use the carb info, it will help you too.



We all know you love those Stihls. When I think about a man of your caliber(.25 auto) it shows your true color. I think I have shown everyone that I can put you back in the dark corner you come out of, everytime. We may meet again someday but I'll be sure to have my soooo slow 440. Oh, thats right you don't have any stock saws to race with, silly me what??? it is stock??? OOOOkkkkayyyyy sure


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 12, 2007)

2000 You wanted to woods port a 029 BAWhahahahahah :hmm3grin2orange: 
Silly boy 2000. :biggrinbounce2: 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=558521&postcount=1


http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=558521#post558521


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 12, 2007)

2000 you are starting to look like a hypocrite. fleabay woods ported 044 eh! 
Silly 2000. ROFLMAO at U! You sure looked into muffler mods and woods porting in the past. Tell the truth just once young man and it will set you free. You are twisting your stories so bad you are starting to confuse yourself on the back tracks. LOL!
http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=579358&postcount=8


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2007)

Yep, won't deny it. After running the 361 I knew the 029 needed help. I no longer have the 029, sold it for $285 btw. After comparing the 440 and 029 I could live with the extra weight of the 440. Not much of a difference. When me and Ben O was talking about it he said a few words about the 029. Being the 029 was my first "real" saw(had those pos poulans you speak highly about) I thought it would be the first peice of history to go with my collection. Ben O told me that the engine design was not worth a woods port but a muffler mod would really help. At that time I could not afford a pro saw so I was open to opinions, heck I may have took some advice from a loser like youself. Anyway I saved enough money to buy the 044 and liked it so much I bought another 440. So here I am, Stihl looking for more saws....

I guess you thought that since you know so much about saws you could slam me. Well I was wrong, you can't


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> 2000 you are starting to look like a hypocrite. fleabay woods ported 044 eh!
> Silly 2000. ROFLMAO at U! You sure looked into muffler mods and woods porting in the past. Tell the truth just once young man and it will set you free. You are twisting your stories so bad you are starting to confuse yourself on the back tracks. LOL!
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=579358&postcount=8



We can keep digging up dirt all night. Truth is we both have done stupid things(you more than me) but I will admit to it, what about you????

Back tracking is not the same as a lie.....


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 12, 2007)

2000 don't make me go find my old magnesium cased open port STOCK poulans to embarrass you with. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## spacemule (Jul 12, 2007)

All right. Who spiked the kiddy punch?


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 12, 2007)

spacemule said:


> All right. Who spiked the kiddy punch?




I dunno...............maybe Romper Room made the kiddies hold their pee too long!!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> 2000 don't make me go find my old magnesium cased open port STOCK poulans to embarrass you with. :hmm3grin2orange:



I see you have really put a lot of time in the pull ons. Now how much sense does that make to slam me on the 029 mods??? You and a true race are a joke...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2007)

spacemule said:


> All right. Who spiked the kiddy punch?



Me!!! All I did was add some JOHNNY red


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> I dunno...............maybe Romper Room made the kiddies hold their pee too long!!!



Big bird is in da house


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 12, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Big bird is in da house


............So do some of it's participants!!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> ............So do some of it's participants!!!



Ahhh, we have more cartoons in here:hmm3grin2orange: 

Anyone wanna guess who Pinocchio is?????


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 13, 2007)

Yep you guessed it husky still kicks my 2100 will be in by monday 
I paid too much but wth its old dog that will get some new tricks when arrives.
I hope its as good a runner as advertised but plan to mod it would like to
get use out of it first.


----------



## peter399 (Jul 13, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> Lets ditch this thread for now and go jump on Peter,,,
> 
> He's bashing 290's (again) on a "I'm a new guy what saw to buy thread"
> 
> Dr. Jack (Joatmon) is trying to coax him down off the ceiling but so far he aint biting!!!!!!!! :deadhorse:



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: You Stihl nazis are just too funny.
All you do all day long is to rep the 290 to homeowners in order to keep Stihl sale figures up. Are you really interested in chainsaws at all? If you for once would read one of my threads completely before pushing the reply button, you would see that I for example thinks he should by a 260 instead if he striclty wants a Stihl.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 13, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Yep you guessed it husky still kicks my 2100 will be in by monday
> I paid too much but wth its old dog that will get some new tricks when arrives.
> I hope its as good a runner as advertised but plan to mod it would like to
> get use out of it first.



Sounds good, post some pics when ya get it!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 13, 2007)

peter399 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: You Stihl nazis are just too funny.
> All you do all day long is to rep the 290 to homeowners in order to keep Stihl sale figures up. Are you really interested in chainsaws at all? If you for once would read one of my threads completely before pushing the reply button, you would see that I for example thinks he should by a 260 instead if he striclty wants a Stihl.



Everyone is just jawing Peter. We all know the 290 is a good saw:biggrinbounce2: How does your 026 run?


----------



## peter399 (Jul 13, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Everyone is just jawing Peter. We all know the 290 is a good saw:biggrinbounce2: How does your 026 run?



My 026 runs OK, at least for the its age. Recently made a muffler mod to it. 
I've had som trouble over the years with leaking fuel caps, one broken handle which did cost me quite much money since I have the heating and all. Some problems idling compared to my Husky saws. And running chain on idle due to dirt between clutch and drum. I'm not at all happy with the air filtration but that's normal for Stihl. Chain tensioner and transparent fuel tank is better than on the 353. 

/Peter


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Why Peter Im flatterd that you actually responded to my Post,,,*



peter399 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: You Stihl nazis are just too funny.
> All you do all day long is to rep the 290 to homeowners in order to keep Stihl sale figures up. Are you really interested in chainsaws at all? If you for once would read one of my threads completely before pushing the reply button, you would see that I for example thinks he should by a 260 instead if he striclty wants a Stihl.



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

I thinks you are Crazy Like a Fox,,, Peter,,,,,

Just having fun,,,Even though You and the Troll Man love to dog the 029/039 290/390 series saws,,,,they have their place in the scheme of things,,,some folks actually (Yes the Stihl Nazi's,,, good one peter) actually like them and get great service out of them.... even though you cant believe it,,,,The Legions Keep coming through the door and could care less it weighs a couple of pounds more,,,,, and as far as the marketing strategy stihl even tells people on their website it weighs 1.3 lb less than the 290,,,,,http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/MS270.html I agree with you,,,,, for the same Money a MS270 w/18"BC is a much better saw,,,,,its lighter, smaller and has more spunk for me its a no brainer and contrary to what you say,,, I always reccomend the pro grade saw,,,


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 13, 2007)

peter399 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: You Stihl nazis are just too funny.
> All you do all day long is to rep the 290 to homeowners in order to keep Stihl sale figures up. Are you really interested in chainsaws at all? If you for once would read one of my threads completely before pushing the reply button, you would see that I for example thinks he should by a 260 instead if he striclty wants a Stihl.


I am not a stihl nazi but I would recomend ms 361 and feel it is a great saw I helped a friend pick it as he liked stihl and did not know which one to buy! He is still a friend and loves his saw and I cut some wood with him me with 372 and his saw performed very well he did say mine out cut him but I told him I had quite a bit more cc's and weight.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 13, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I am not a stihl nazi but I would recomend ms 361 and feel it is a great saw I helped a friend pick it as he liked stihl and did not know which one to buy! He is still a friend and loves his saw and I cut some wood with him me with 372 and his saw performed very well he did say mine out cut him but I told him I had quite a bit more cc's and weight.



C'mon Rope you know the 361 whooped that 372


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 13, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> C'mon Rope you know the 361 whooped that 372


No it did not but it is not supposed too either a 044 is
closer matched now if I had a 346 xp and 361 hmmn however the beauty
is definitely in the eye of the sawholder


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 13, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> No it did not but it is not supposed too either a 044 is
> closer matched now if I had a 346 xp and 361 hmmn however the beauty
> is definitely in the eye of the sawholder



I know rope, just jawing At least you know what the better saw is, Stihl:jester:


----------



## manual (Jul 13, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> C'mon Rope you know the 361 whooped that 372



Yea first ya got to take the bolt caps off the 361's muffler :hmm3grin2orange:

Lookie I own both of those saws. Aint no way.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 13, 2007)

manual said:


> Yea first ya got to take the bolt caps off the 361's muffler :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Lookie I own both of those saws. Aint no way.



Look boys, I was joking. I know darn well a 372 can beat a 361:biggrinbounce2: 

That 361 with the caps out means a triple port job


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 13, 2007)

*I'm Back*

2000ssm6 = 2000 Simply Stupid Mutt 6

Hey Manual if you read this Closet husky (2000) lovers old post he really wants a 395xp bad. :hmm3grin2orange: 
He talks in circles so bad husky stihl husky stihl it is :hmm3grin2orange: . Likes to redneck race with chainsaws and watch race saws on TV, so i guess 2000 cant be all bad. Even admitted in one thread that a 385 with a dull chain would out cut his 044. 
Brand dont matter to me 2000, I like Stihl, Husky, Older Poulans, Partners, Dolmars, Echo, Old mag cased anything (almost). So you are really barking up the wrong tree, i was just trying to show you the 5ci class is lacking a tad for your saw and that better choices were out there 7900. Oh just to let you know I ran a Walkers460 that kicks azz and it would out cut a modded 660 that came from out west. So choose your modders wisely.
I think if the cheerleading committee reads his closet husky affection, that he could get disciplinary action from the head cheerleader . :biggrinbounce2: 

Who cares as longs as they run and cut when needed. 

Now 2000 I know you are going to miss the fun, but it time for vacation again this summer, so take care and keep your skirt clean :newbie: .
Rim or Sprocket you ask 2000? Bawhahahaha.........


----------



## romeo (Jul 13, 2007)

I still think husqvarnas KICK:rockn:  

If they didn't, the Stihl guys wouldn't get so 


The biggest difference that I have found between them in general is that one is only half orange while the other is all orange.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 13, 2007)

Yup... Husqvarna makes a damn good sewing machine...

Gary


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 13, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> 2000ssm6 = 2000 Simply Stupid Mutt 6
> 
> Hey Manual if you read this Closet husky (2000) lovers old post he really wants a 395xp bad. :hmm3grin2orange:
> He talks in circles so bad husky stihl husky stihl it is :hmm3grin2orange: . Likes to redneck race with chainsaws and watch race saws on TV, so i guess 2000 cant be all bad. Even admitted in one thread that a 385 with a dull chain would out cut his 044.
> ...



damn we are busy today,get back with ya friend.......


----------



## joatmon (Jul 13, 2007)

*Gary's comin' around*



GASoline71 said:


> Yup... Husqvarna makes a damn good sewing machine...
> 
> Gary



Gary,

Yep, they can do about anything. Cutting apart: they make great saws. Putting together: they make one fine sewing machine.

Husky, stihl THE ONE.

Jack


----------



## romeo (Jul 13, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Gary,
> 
> Yep, they can do about anything. Cutting apart: they make great saws. Putting together: they make one fine sewing machine.
> 
> ...



Don't forget about blowing things up, they used to make some great shotguns.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 13, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Yup... Husqvarna makes a damn good sewing machine...
> 
> Gary



.. and guns, and chainsaws........:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 13, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> .. and guns, and chainsaws........:greenchainsaw:



...and motorcycles...


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 13, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Yup... Husqvarna makes a damn good sewing machine...
> 
> Gary





SawTroll said:


> .. and guns, and chainsaws........:greenchainsaw:





Tzed250 said:


> ...and motorcycles...





While on the subject of Husky motorcycles...............anyone remember the Husky *Automatic* dirtbike from the late '70's early '80's???


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 13, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> While on the subject of Husky motorcycles...............anyone remember the Husky *Automatic* dirtbike from the late '70's early '80's???



Very popular for enduro...Saw them raced at the Blackwater 100...


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 13, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> While on the subject of Husky motorcycles...............anyone remember the Husky *Automatic* dirtbike from the late '70's early '80's???





Tzed250 said:


> Very popular for enduro...Saw them raced at the Blackwater 100...




Isn't the Blackwater 100 now a defunked race???


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 13, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Isn't the Blackwater 100 now a defunked race???



For quite some time now...I feel lucky to have seen it a few times. A true test of man and machine. I would say Husky won it more times than not.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 13, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Isn't the Blackwater 100 now a defunked race???





Tzed250 said:


> For quite some time now...I feel lucky to have seen it a few times. A true test of man and machine. I would say Husky won it more times than not.




Mud boggs............a local guy won that race one or more times...........Eddie Lojak was his name...........he also did an ISDE race too!!!


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes...the Lojaks are legends in Grand National Cross Country (GNCC) racing. The Blackwater 100 was the first GNCC and was the brainchild of Morgantown, WV native Dave Coombs. For years the motorcycle industy called the Blackwater "Americas Toughest Race"...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 13, 2007)

*I was going to leave you alone......*



Cut4fun said:


> 2000ssm6 = 2000 Simply Stupid Mutt 6
> 
> Hey Manual if you read this Closet husky (2000) lovers old post he really wants a 395xp bad. :hmm3grin2orange:
> He talks in circles so bad husky stihl husky stihl it is :hmm3grin2orange: . Likes to redneck race with chainsaws and watch race saws on TV, so i guess 2000 cant be all bad. Even admitted in one thread that a 385 with a dull chain would out cut his 044.
> ...



The pot was not hot enough eh?? Now you will burn instead of boil

OK, I'm a closet Husky lover?? Maybe you didn't understand the 385 post..Since you were not there(there were some homos around, were you?) I'll tell the story:
A guy down the road, who is a Husky man was out cutting one day. Mind you this guy can have any husky he wants, all he has to do is ask. I stop and see a 'ole 385XP. I said shat, I'll be right back. Went to da house to get the trusty "stock" 044. I get back and ask to use the 385 because I have been asking TimberHauler when he is going to sell me his. Just thought I had to have one Put the 385 in the wood and said wtf. He is over using the 044 on the other end and blasts past me. My eyes have now gleemed upon his dull chain, muhahahaha. Pull out the hand file and go to town on dat turd. Now that is what I'm taking about when it ate some wood. Good saw but not my 044. He then had a new respect for Stihl.

So there is the closet Husky story, Huskys are just not for me, not impressed by the 3rd biggest saw so you can have them. Not to say I will not buy one some day, I can get a new one very cheap. Brand don't matter to me neither, I'll take anything that runs good 5ci Stihl class is not lacking nothing for me, still puts side money in my pocket.

Redneck racing??? That is what we call a gtg here, what do you call it? Cut4come's day to tell lies?? Have you been on TV yet? I was just thinking a pro like yourself should be on TV...


I'll agree on the builder deal, hope to find out some day. Wanna mod my stock 440 for me???

Where is your head cheerleader?? Are those the ones telling me to quit busting you chops?? My PM box is blowing up, how many friends do you have?, not many I see.

I'll take a rim on a 50cc and up saw, will keep the spur for the 346. Wanna get up with me later? I just bought a whole mess of wild thangs so I can spend countless hours modding them. What happens when you polish a turd?

Now looking back I have answered all of your questions BUT you have missed one of mine....care to take a dare???


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 13, 2007)

2000ssm6 = 2000 Simply Stupid Mutt 6
Yes it is amazing how the pm boxes has to be emptied because of all the people laughing at you. 3 times in 2 days already. By the way Thanks for all the rep guys, I will give it back as I can. 
It is also amazing how you still wont come out of the closet and tell the truth about wanting a 395 or 3120 for some reason or do i need to bring up more old dirt in your threads. I will stick with my 066 and 084 till I run a gas saw that is better in the cut then the 2 I have in that class. 
Such a immature :looser: 2000 but is OK you will grow up someday and have a open mind. BAwhahahaha :newbie: .


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 13, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> 2000ssm6 = 2000 Simply Stupid Mutt 6
> Yes it is amazing how the pm boxes has to be emptied because of all the people laughing at you. 3 times in 2 days already. By the way Thanks for all the rep guys, I will give it back as I can.
> It is also amazing how you still wont come out of the closet and tell the truth about wanting a 395 or 3120 for some reason or do i need to bring up more old dirt in your threads. I will stick with my 066 and 084 till I run a gas saw that is better in the cut then the 2 I have in that class.
> Such a immature :looser: 2000 but is OK you will grow up someday and have a open mind. BAwhahahaha :newbie: .



Good one on the name! Do you really know what it means(no cheating). No need for a 395 or 3120, would like to have one but no thanks. Keep the dirt coming, I love watching you waste your time. I might sell you my 440 but you must keep it stock so the good fellas at the gtgs can play fair Congrats on the 066 and 084, sweet saws I must say.

So who is the immature loser??? My mind is open every minute of everyday, what about yours?? What about those who have been told, "yeah it's stock wanna race"? Don't ever let me see you slam a guy for modding a 029, that will bite you many more times in the future.


----------



## Peacock (Jul 13, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Do you really know what it means(no cheating).



Twenty bucks says I know EXACTLY what your name means.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 13, 2007)

Peacock said:


> Twenty bucks says I know EXACTLY what your name means.



No fair!!! I'm running


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 13, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> What about those who have been told, "yeah it's stock wanna race"? Don't ever let me see you slam a guy for modding a 029, that will bite you many more times in the future.


Please show me where I say my modded saws are stock. Anyone that goes to a gtg knows saws are woods ported DUH! or stock for sharing and testing purpose. The 029 is a plastic clam shell POS, wont hold water to the magnesium cased older poulans that I have ran. I have ran them both and know from first hand experience. Do not try and talk something down that you have not tested. The WT and 029 are pretty much in the same chapter in my book, just one cost 3 times as much 029. I have owned a plastic cases 220 and have no complaints about it and it ate a few little stihls along the way, only draw back was weight in such a small saw, I even rebuilt one from 2 junk saws for free, matter of fact it was chunking up some barn timbers today (didn't want to strain my nice running stihls with such pos wood cuttings.

Just as I figured 2000, you are just acting your age.

March 17, 1982 Age:25 NC


----------



## joatmon (Jul 13, 2007)

Peacock said:


> Twenty bucks says I know EXACTLY what your name means.



Yep, he drives or pushes a 2000 Camaro SS with 6 speed.


----------



## Peacock (Jul 13, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Yep, he drives or pushes a 2000 Camaro SS with 6 speed.



The only reason he'd be pushing it is because he broke the 10 bolt.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 13, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> The 029 is a plastic clam shell POS,






Only one question.


What part of the crank case is plastic on the 029?? 




Sorry to interrupt...............



.


----------



## redprospector (Jul 13, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> While on the subject of Husky motorcycles...............anyone remember the Husky *Automatic* dirtbike from the late '70's early '80's???



Yep, I've got a friend who made a "hot saw" out of one of the old 430 automatics. But then he started having problems and couldn't get parts so it's retired again. Some of the small shows around here have only one rule for the hot saws, you have to be able to carry it to the log and cut without help. That old 430 barely made that qualification (I think it was a little over 100 lbs.).

Andy


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 13, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Only one question.
> What part of the crank case is plastic on the 029??
> Sorry to interrupt...............
> .



No clue I was talking about the 290's and just guessing the 029 was made the same way. No 1st hand on 029's. Is it or is it not a clam shell design 04ultra? Willing to learn, so have at it please. 

Never mind 04 I just looked at my IPL's and seen it is the clamshell pos.


unlike mr youngblood 2000 knowitall.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 13, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> No clue I was talking about the 290's and just guessing the 029 was made the same way. No 1st hand on 029's. Is it or is it not a clam shell design 04ultra? Willing to learn, so have at it please.
> 
> 
> unlike mr youngblood 2000 knowitall.



Well dam, there ya go. The pot just called the kettle black. Anymore foots in the mouths cut? 

25 and lovin it too. Look back long and hard to find out when we met....I have to check out the gf, be back boys!!:jester:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 13, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Yep, he drives or pushes a 2000 Camaro SS with 6 speed.



Aight Dr. Jack


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 13, 2007)

Peacock said:


> The only reason he'd be pushing it is because he broke the 10 bolt.:hmm3grin2orange:



10 bolt, push rods, or clutch were it's weakest points


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 13, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> No clue I was talking about the 290's and just guessing the 029 was made the same way. No 1st hand on 029's. Is it or is it not a clam shell design 04ultra? Willing to learn, so have at it please.
> 
> 
> unlike mr youngblood 2000 knowitall.




Well as far as I have seen the 029/290 is an aluminum crankcase engine mounted in a resin outer housing ...The only saws I have seen with a plastic lower crankcase is the Huskys. like the 350,455/460 .I just junked a 350 that had a spun bearing in the plastic case..

















.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 13, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Look back long and hard to find out when we met:



I really dont care. I can tell by the way you act i wouldn't give you the time of day. But I do remember helping you out with a bar for a Poulan, because you are so clueless still.  

By the way if i am wrong on something i am man enough to accept it and learn from others. So 2000 G.A.L.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 13, 2007)

Never mind 04 I just looked at my IPL's and seen it is the clamshell pos. Aren't they all called resin 04? We just use the term plastic, as in cheaply made.


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 13, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Never mind 04 I just looked at my IPL's and seen it is the clamshell pos.



the 029 /290 engine is all aluminum pan to cylinder.....

What would you call a saw engine that mounts the bearings onto the plastic case??


sorry for the Derail...........
.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 13, 2007)

04ultra said:


> the 029 /290 engine is all aluminum pan to cylinder.....
> 
> What would you call a saw engine that mounts the bearings onto the plastic case??
> 
> ...



A sewing machine?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 13, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> I really dont care. I can tell by the way you act i wouldn't give you the time of day. But I do remember helping you out with a bar for a Poulan, because you are so clueless still.
> 
> By the way if i am wrong on something i am man enough to accept it and learn from others. So 2000 G.A.L.



Well hey thanks for the help!! It took the guys at baileys a few days to get back with me. Reminded me why the saw did not belong to me. Now I got a life and live it true to the core, what about you 'ole pal??

I really am a good guy, if you would have spoken that day. Oh well, better to be pissed off than pissed on. Have a good night


----------



## joatmon (Jul 13, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> ..... Oh well, better to be pissed off than pissed on.



Ask NewGuy18 how that philosophy worked out for him.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 13, 2007)

*All Rise!*

THE CHAMP's in the house.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 13, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Ask NewGuy18 how that philosophy worked out for him.



I'll holla at ya later Jack...


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 13, 2007)

04ultra said:


> the 029 /290 engine is all aluminum pan to cylinder.....
> 
> What would you call a saw engine that mounts the bearings onto the plastic case??
> 
> ...



04 the cheap poulans use that so called aluminum pan too. What saws bolt straight to the plastic or so called resin and the bearings ride on plastic for bearing support? Never seen it or would want too either.


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 13, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> 04 the cheap poulans use that so called aluminum pan too. What saws bolt straight to the plastic or so called resin and the bearings ride on plastic for bearing support? Never seen it or would want too either.




Dont ever buy a 350,455,460 husky .....No good for racing...




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 13, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Well as far as I have seen the 029/290 is an aluminum crankcase engine mounted in a resin outer housing ...The only saws I have seen with a plastic lower crankcase is the Huskys. like the 350,455/460 .I just junked a 350 that had a spun bearing in the plastic case..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well hell I may as well toss a old rock in here. Now looking at them there pictures it would appear the bearings in the outstanding saw, the 290, has its bearings wrapped entirely in metal. Now that there utter picture tends to show half the bearings is wrapped in plastic. Therefore if ya wanna screw with one take the one already wrapped half in plastic, safe sex nowdays is a must, hahahahaha


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 13, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Dont ever buy a 350,455,460 husky ..
> 
> .




If you ever have one apart or have a pic of one or even the ipl. I would like to see this configuration please. Andy talks highly of the 350 for a plastic saw and thought it would be a good one if he had luck with it. Never used or worked on one to know though.
What is the bottom IPL?


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 13, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> If you ever have one apart or have a pic of one or even the ipl. I would like to see this configuration please. Andy talks highly of the 350 for a plastic saw and thought it would be a good one if he had luck with it. Never used or worked on one to know though.





Post 309 bottom picture...




.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 13, 2007)

04ultra said:


> the 029 /290 engine is all aluminum pan to cylinder.....
> 
> What would you call a saw engine that mounts the bearings onto the plastic case??
> 
> ...



No wonder that that they are heavy then, with the aluminum.......:deadhorse: :deadhorse:


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow, I never. Thanks for the lessons today. Glad to have learned something. Never new there was such a saw like that. Thought they were all clamshell design (the cheaper saws), stihls, poulans and huskys. 

2000 see how men talk and converse and learn from each other, even when wrong or right. 20 more years and maybe you will listen and learn to those that have been there before. Good Luck.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 13, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> If you ever have one apart or have a pic of one or even the ipl. I would like to see this configuration please. Andy talks highly of the 350 for a plastic saw and thought it would be a good one if he had luck with it. Never used or worked on one to know though.



Fact is Cut the 350 and other Huskies like it serve their purpose just as the 290/310/390 serve their purpose. The folks that buy these lower type saws could give a hoot in hell how they are made. If they start and cut thats all they are concerned about and nothing else. They are good for arguing purposes among the pro's but pro's don't use these saws, they only yak about em. Good for entetainment among the pro's but the big laff is all the millionaires who use these low grade saws, have to wonder who is really laffing at who...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 13, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> No wonder that that they are heavy then, with the aluminum.......:deadhorse: :deadhorse:



Hey hey hey, a-lum-ma-num tant heavy, hell to spell though,hahahaha, gotcha,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 13, 2007)

joatmon said:


> THE CHAMP's in the house.



Just passing through ole boy. Looks like alot plenty of scrapping going on without me, durn it,LOL


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 13, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Fact is Cut the 350 and other Huskies like it serve their purpose just as the 290/310/390 serve their purpose. The folks that buy these lower type saws could give a hoot in hell how they are made. If they start and cut thats all they are concerned about and nothing else. They are good for arguing purposes among the pro's but pro's don't use these saws, they only yak about em. Good for entetainment among the pro's but the big laff is all the millionaires who use these low grade saws, have to wonder who is really laffing at who...



Know what you are saying being a homeowner type. I always bought the magnesium cased poulans for homeowner use and never knew about plastic cased saws till i came here. I even bought that one plastic cased 220 out of curiosity and it was a sweet saw without ever a problem. I bought the 361 out of curiosity too and it is a fine saw. I just know buying new, i would never buy a plastic cased saw. 
See you all on the flip side and Hope it stays nice out.


----------



## TwinTurboRam (Jul 13, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Anyone that goes to a gtg knows saws are woods ported DUH!



Who said you had to take just woods ported & stock saws to GTG's :jester: HAHAHAHAHA I had to say it. :rockn: Man this thread took off, I went out to mow and I had two new pages to read!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jul 13, 2007)

So what is a better saw? Stihl or Husky?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 13, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Wow, I never. Thanks for the lessons today. Glad to have learned something. Never new there was such a saw like that. Thought they were all clamshell design (the cheaper saws), stihls, poulans and huskys.
> 
> 2000 see how men talk and converse and learn from each other, even when wrong or right. 20 more years and maybe you will listen and learn to those that have been there before. Good Luck.



Well, I learned some things also. Cut, if you will read my post and questions I do talk like normal men. I consider myself a man. Some have taken my fun and turned it around somehow.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 13, 2007)

Tree Sling'r said:


> So what is a better saw? Stihl or Husky?



Husky? errrrr Stihl??? which one??? thinking of a 5100 myself.....


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 13, 2007)

Tree Sling'r said:


> So what is a better saw? Stihl or Husky?


I say there husky kicks :notrolls2:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 13, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I say there husky kicks :notrolls2:



How is dat 460 Sling'r?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 13, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Post 309 bottom picture...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not any room in here for you


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 14, 2007)

TwinTurboRam said:


> Who said you had to take just woods ported & stock saws to GTG's :jester: HAHAHAHAHA I had to say it. :rockn: Man this thread took off, I went out to mow and I had two new pages to read!


You didnt, oh, you did!  :biggrinbounce2: 
Them sure were some fast saws you were running at the gtg. :hmm3grin2orange:
Cant wait to see the next batch you 2 come up with for the next gtg.


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 14, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Not any room in here for you



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........................









.


----------



## TwinTurboRam (Jul 14, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> You didnt, oh, you did!  :biggrinbounce2:
> Them sure were some fast saws you were running at the gtg. :hmm3grin2orange:
> Cant wait to see the next batch you 2 come up with for the next gtg.



Yeeeep I think I did, but Im not so sure that I was the only one  Definately need another GTG soon..... as far as the Stihl and Husky issue... The Huskys run hard and normally dominate in every class racing. Work saws, I use my ms460 for almost everything, except when climbing (200t) and for the big stuff(084). Both of their "pro" lines seem to be from what Ive ran good saws, you could drag it out forever, but the Stihl work saws seem to fit and feel better to me for some reason. I know a few people that say the same about the Husky line. Just operator prefrence for the most part....and I have a GREAT Stihl dealer close by, always has anything I need in stock or will have it in a day. Husky dealers leave a lot to be desired in our area.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 14, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Fact is Cut the 350 and other Huskies like it serve their purpose just as the 290/310/390 serve their purpose. The folks that buy these lower type saws could give a hoot in hell how they are made. If they start and cut thats all they are concerned about and nothing else. They are good for arguing purposes among the pro's but pro's don't use these saws, they only yak about em. Good for entetainment among the pro's but the big laff is all the millionaires who use these low grade saws, have to wonder who is really laffing at who...





THALL10326 said:


> Hey hey hey, a-lum-ma-num tant heavy, hell to spell though,hahahaha, gotcha,LOL



I totally agree with the first of those two posts, but aluminum *is* heavier than magnesium (look at Dolmar 510 vs. 5100).......


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 14, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Not any room in here for you



Are you asking for some "red" rep??????


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 14, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Are you asking for some "red" rep??????



Well which rep are you asking for???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jul 15, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> How is dat 460 Sling'r?



Stihl blow'n the doors off the Husky's at work... Oh wait - none of the pros in N. Calif run Husky's... My bad.

Take it for what's it's worth.


----------



## bwalker (Jul 15, 2007)

Am supprised you can still cut trees down in California.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 15, 2007)

And I thought this thread wuz done:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jul 15, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Am supprised you can still cut trees down in California.:hmm3grin2orange:



Shhh... It's a secret.

Actually, private ground still thrives - Sierra Pacific Ind. owns dang near half the state.
They're what you would call Timber Barons.


----------



## bwalker (Jul 15, 2007)

> Shhh... It's a secret.
> 
> Actually, private ground still thrives - Sierra Pacific Ind. owns dang near half the state.
> They're what you would call Timber Barons.


 I know, I was just messing with ya.

FWIW In Upper MI its Husky country for the most part.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jul 15, 2007)

bwalker said:


> I know, I was just messing with ya.
> 
> FWIW In Upper MI its Husky country for the most part.



I just bag on them because I am a Stihl guy. I'm sure if I had Husky's I would be baggin' on Stihl.
I am planning on getting a 385 sometime and modding it. Have heard nothing but good about the saw modded for my line of work.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 15, 2007)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I just bag on them because I am a Stihl guy. I'm sure if I had Husky's I would be baggin' on Stihl.
> I am planning on getting a 385 sometime and modding it. Have heard nothing but good about the saw modded for my line of work.


Take care as you just may find out that husky kicks :greenchainsaw:


----------



## manual (Jul 16, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Well as far as I have seen the 029/290 is an aluminum crankcase engine mounted in a resin outer housing ...The only saws I have seen with a plastic lower crankcase is the Huskys. like the 350,455/460 .I just junked a 350 that had a spun bearing in the plastic case..
> 
> 
> .




I seen a stock Dolmar 7900 break a crank in three places. three months old.
Does that mean all Dolmars are no good ?

Husky stihl Kicks


----------



## bwalker (Jul 16, 2007)

The reliability record of the 7900 is essentially a unknown as there are not enough in the field to ascertain.
The one I had was a pretty good saw save for the issues with the oiler.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 16, 2007)

manual said:


> Husky stihl Kicks



Stihl kicks harder, kinda like Chuck Norris:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 16, 2007)

TwinTurboRam said:


> Definately need another GTG soon..... as far as the Stihl and Husky issue... The Huskys run hard and normally dominate in every class racing. Work saws, I use my ms460 for almost everything, except when climbing (200t) and for the big stuff(084). Both of their "pro" lines seem to be from what Ive ran good saws, you could drag it out forever, but the Stihl work saws seem to fit and feel better to me for some reason. I know a few people that say the same about the Husky line. Just operator prefrence for the most part....and I have a GREAT Stihl dealer close by, always has anything I need in stock or will have it in a day. Husky dealers leave a lot to be desired in our area.



TTR, You said it better then anyone has and we have witnessed first hand. Real racing you better find a Husky to run. Stock or woods ported for work or gtg use, whatever gets the job done and is comfortable to the user. 
Aug 5th   see you there.


----------



## TwinTurboRam (Jul 16, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Aug 5th   see you there.



Hopefully there will be a few Stihls there that day that will hold there own. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 16, 2007)

TwinTurboRam said:


> Hopefully there will be a few Stihls there that day that will hold there own. :biggrinbounce2:



There was a good running modded Dolmar 9010 or 9000 last year in the 90cc over class and a (maybe stock, maybe not) 3120 that needed a good chain, that was a second behind the dolmar and my 066 in the 3 cuts. But the 066 I have held them back with that boob job hand filed chain I made up ( you know the hook bill one). 
WJ said he might have a gas 3120 to bring and your 880 and 084 in that class will be the ones to watch, I just hope my 066 and 084 can stay in the top 5 this year. 0-89cc class Looks to be 7900's again and your sweet 460. The way that thing runs I will bet a top 3 finish for that 460, if not 1st.
0-51cc your 346 or a 5000, depends on operator errors. 0-65cc depends on what shows up i guess, last year was top 4 were dolmar 6400's and my 3750 5th. 5 classes to cover remember, see you there. Dont forget the 42cc under class for CSC also.


----------



## Urbicide (Jul 16, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Stihl kicks harder, kinda like Chuck Norris:hmm3grin2orange:



You might want to consider using "safety" chain so you don't get hurt by those kicking:greenchainsaw: Stihls.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 16, 2007)

Urbicide said:


> You might want to consider using "safety" chain so you don't get hurt by those kicking:greenchainsaw: Stihls.



Yeah, my old 029 had the green safety chain. It was good for the friends to use....

Maybe I'll name the 'ole 440 "Chuck"


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 16, 2007)

manual said:


> I seen a stock Dolmar 7900 break a crank in three places. three months old.
> Does that mean all Dolmars are no good ?
> 
> Husky stihl Kicks



Why you picking on Dolmar now. First Stihl now Dolmar.
Get a life, find some friends, go play with Woodie

Geeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

















Oh yeah, almost forgot

your Husky SUCKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsssssssssssssssss


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 16, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Why you picking on Dolmar now. First Stihl now Dolmar.
> Get a life, find some friends, go play with Woodie
> 
> Geeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> ...



No they kick stihl sssssssssssssssss I have tried to be good
but comments like that are bad on both sides of the fence
my 2101 got here today and it screams as well as my two
372's and they kick as long as you are not a stihl dealer then
they make you say things like your post I have not said bad 
things of stihl but husky's kick and that is fact.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 16, 2007)

Rope you have to understand who is #1. Go check out the "best homeowner saw" thread............


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 16, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Rope you have to understand who is #1. Go check out the "best homeowner saw" thread............


#1 in sales yes
but I have run them both and don't wish to start wars or mudslinging
but opinions are what we state and I don't buy homeowner saws so 
that is not applicable stihl does have more dealer support but that is
not a necessity for a pro. I do like them both as they are both wonderfull
saws. I started out with xl's the differance in saws today is too great to list from the saws of yesteryear. But my husky's kick and bite so people running against me had better be on their toes or they will get dusted.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 16, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> But my husky's kick and bite so people running against me had better be on their toes or they will get dusted.



I don't wanna be around a saw that bites......


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 16, 2007)

Rope you are just wasting your time with 2000. He is 25 and knows it all type. Give up and save yourself the typing and effort, he dont care one hoot, time is to precious to waste on the CLOSED minds.

2000 went from a echo and 029 to 044 and 440 in the last few months and knows all about everything now. LOL


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Just could not accept defeat could ya?*



Cut4fun said:


> Rope you are just wasting your time with 2000. He is 25 and knows it all type. Give up and save yourself the typing and effort, he dont care one hoot, time is to precious to waste on the CLOSED minds.



Chill out B! I'm in a joking mood. I may not have run all of the saws in the world but I sure know what is a good saw. Stihl, Husky, Dolmar, Johnny. It doesn't make a dam to me.....If the mofo cuts wood whatcha hollin' bout? How old are you by the way??????


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 16, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Chill out B! I'm in a joking mood. I may not have run all of the saws in the world but I sure know what is a good saw. Stihl, Husky, Dolmar, Johnny. It doesn't make a dam to me.....If the mofo cuts wood whatcha hollin' bout? How old are you by the way??????



Almost twice your age little B----! 
Least you are starting to understand that saws dont have to be chevy ford dodge like some make it out to be. Each have their strong class of saws. 

Defeat is not in my vocabulary BAWhahahahaha just glad to see you loosen up and soak in the rays.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Almost twice your age little B----!



Good deal ya old fart! Look in the mirror for a B#*%#.....


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> 2000 went from a echo and 029 to 044 and 440 in the last few months and knows all about everything now. LOL



What was I supposed to do? Go buy a pull on and mod it all to hell, for nothing?


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 16, 2007)

Mod the poulan open ports DUH! you dont understand yet I see. Keep reading and learn. why do you think the stock saws got sold.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 16, 2007)

Keep reading and searching 2000 you will understand someday more then you will ever need. 

good night all.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Mod the poulan open ports DUH! you dont understand yet I see. Keep reading and learn. why do you think the stock saws got sold.



Keep on talking dummy....

I will now state a fact that can be seen by all. I was done with you quite a few posts back, now you have started with me again. Who is imature now? I may be 25 but dam sure not not imature.....


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Almost twice your age little B----!
> Least you are starting to understand that saws dont have to be chevy ford dodge like some make it out to be. Each have their strong class of saws.
> 
> Defeat is not in my vocabulary BAWhahahahaha just glad to see you loosen up and soak in the rays.



Dam you will edit the heck out of each of your posts. Ford and Dodge suck Chevy is the only way to go. I pack my Stihls in the back of the Chevy and go kick the Husky's guys azz.....


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I don't wanna be around a saw that bites......


Don't worry you will be so far behind me you will be safe and only have to worry about flying dust 
Oh and if you are in a chevy better call a wrecker so you
can be sure to make it my superduty will allready be there!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 17, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Don't worry you will be so far behind me you will be safe and only have to worry about flying dust



Get some buddy!!!   

I'm out for 2 night. later


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 17, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> No they kick stihl sssssssssssssssss I have tried to be good
> but comments like that are bad on both sides of the fence
> my 2101 got here today and it screams as well as my two
> 372's and they kick as long as you are not a stihl dealer then
> ...



Mind your own business. Unless you are Manny's new beoootttttccccchhhh.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jul 17, 2007)

This is getting better each post.opcorn:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 17, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Mind your own business. Unless you are Manny's new beoootttttccccchhhh.



Manny????... where is that guy?


----------



## Sprig (Jul 17, 2007)

Tree Sling'r said:


> This is getting better each post.opcorn:


Make some room on dat log opcorn: *passes a brew* opcorn:







 Hmmmm, nice sunset.


----------



## manual (Jul 17, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Why you picking on Dolmar now. First Stihl now Dolmar.
> Get a life, find some friends, go play with Woodie
> 
> Geeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> ...



I'm not picking on Dlomar Just Ultra LOL
SOOOOOOO Let me tell ya about that Dolmar 7900
Tis is the one my friend traded a 441 for.
So I would say about 4 months and 1800 cords of wood later.
the crank broke in three places. He uses the same gas mix as all the other loggers do because the use the same five gallon can for all the saws.
He took the saw back and the Dolmar Dealer stood by the warranty
Nobody knows why the crank broke.

BTW Your Right
your Husky KICKSSSSSSSSSSSSssssssssss[/QUOTE]


----------



## manual (Jul 17, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Mind your own business. Unless you are Manny's new beoootttttccccchhhh.



Now why would you say that, Because the man has a good tase for saws.

I hear the only taste you got is in your mouth. Brahahahahahahahaha


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jul 17, 2007)

Tree Sling'r said:


> This is getting better each post.opcorn:



It has too. It can't get worse.

:monkey:


----------



## Sprig (Jul 17, 2007)

Sprig said:


> Make some room on dat log opcorn: *passes a brew* opcorn:
> Hmmmm, nice sunset.





SmokinDodge said:


> It has too. It can't get worse.
> 
> :monkey:



Might as well join us. *moves down log, passes 'nother brew* 
opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jul 17, 2007)

Sprig said:


> Might as well join us. *moves down log, passes 'nother brew*
> opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:



Why thank you kind sir.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 17, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Dam you will edit the heck out of each of your posts. Ford and Dodge suck Chevy is the only way to go. I pack my Stihls in the back of the Chevy and go kick the Husky's guys azz.....



Being I never have owned a Chevy and only have driven foreign made vehicles all my life could you enlighten me with your 8 years driving experience on why i should buy a GM next.:help:


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 17, 2007)

You know what they say guys, get a big stick and swat the hornets nest to get things stirred up every now and then. 
Sad thing is this youngman cant see I have been trolling for 4-5 days now and he keeps biting. :hmm3grin2orange:  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## spacemule (Jul 17, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> You know what they say guys, get a big stick and swat the hornets nest to get things stirred up every now and then.
> Sad thing is this youngman cant see I have been trolling for 4-5 days now and he keeps biting. :hmm3grin2orange:  :hmm3grin2orange:


Yeah, I get a kick out of doing that to. You make a post so outrageous that you think there's no way people will take you seriously, yet some still do. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 17, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Being I never have owned a Chevy and only have driven foreign made vehicles all my life could you enlighten me with your 8 years driving experience on why i should buy a GM next.:help:



Nope sure can't. I worked for GM 4 years ago and now work for Nissan. I can say that a Nissan holds up better but I'm Stihl a Chevy man. I started driving around 13 also, so make that 3 years of illegal driving and 8 years of not illegal. 

I like Fords though...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 17, 2007)

*dummy!*



Cut4fun said:


> You know what they say guys, get a big stick and swat the hornets nest to get things stirred up every now and then.
> Sad thing is this youngman cant see I have been trolling for 4-5 days now and he keeps biting. :hmm3grin2orange:  :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm not going to believe some of your posts but I will let you be my friend....


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 17, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Ford and Dodge suck Chevy is the only way to go. I pack my Stihls in the back of the Chevy..



But I thought................ you liked chevys........

Oh well no jaw jerker on that one, he just nibbled LOL. 
I only own 7 Chevy's right now at this moment and dont have no clue about them whatsoever ( very old pic from 80's on the 65). I was hoping you would be able to tell me all about them Chevy's. Bawhahaha. Before I have to redo the bodys from barn storm damages. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26802&d=1127070275
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26804&d=1127070482
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26627&d=1126539888
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26803&d=1127070388


----------



## manual (Jul 17, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> But I thought................ you liked chevys........
> 
> Oh well no jaw jerker on that one, he just nibbled LOL.
> I only own 7 Chevy's right now at this moment and dont have no clue about them whatsoever ( very old pic from 80's on the 65). I was hoping you would be able to tell me all about them Chevy's. Bawhahaha. Before I have to redo the bodys from barn storm damages.



LOL. I knew you were going to bring them pictures up.
you just about got 2000 broke in. He still has some kicks in him. So keep the reins tight. 
Next thing 2000s&m is going to tell ya is he likes Ultras. BharHAHAHAHAHa


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 17, 2007)

manual said:


> you just about got 2000 broke in. He still has some kicks in him. So keep the reins tight.
> Next thing 2000s&m is going to tell ya is he likes Ultras. BharHAHAHAHAHa



Someday he may even be able to think on his own without having to be spoon fed on what to post.     

Here fishy fishy fishy, chumming the waters for a bite again. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 17, 2007)

manual said:


> I'm not picking on Dlomar Just Ultra LOL





It sure doesn't hurt my feelings that his crank broke........  




BTW Mikey you spelled Dolmar wrong.........  





.


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 17, 2007)

manual said:


> Next thing 2000s&m is going to tell ya is he likes Ultras.





I sure hope not...He remind's me to much of your brother sap.............




.


----------



## manual (Jul 17, 2007)

04ultra said:


> It sure doesn't hurt my feelings that his crank broke........
> BTW Mikey you spelled Dolmar wrong.........
> .



It should not hurt. Lighten up.  
Nice touch with the "Mikey" Hmmmmm oh thats right I seen Andy Redneck used that in his last post to me. 

OK Stevey or how about Stevie, 
I could use spell check.

The point about the crank breaking in the 7900 is all saws have there problems not just Huskys.

But we all Know Huskys Kick.


----------



## manual (Jul 17, 2007)

04ultra said:


> I sure hope not...He remind's me to much of your brother sap.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I was talking about Ultra glides.
Most Bikers know what "Ultras" are


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 17, 2007)

manual said:


> It should not hurt. Lighten up.
> Nice touch with the "Mikey" Hmmmmm oh thats right I seen Andy Redneck used that in his last post to me.
> 
> OK Stevey or how about Stevie,
> ...




  I hope you lent your buddy your 2171 while his was down...






.


----------



## manual (Jul 17, 2007)

04ultra said:


> I hope you lent your buddy your 2171 while his was down...
> .



No Way, He has a jonsered/Husky 372 that Kicks.
Plus a 440 that sits at home.


----------



## manual (Jul 17, 2007)

Well have fun guys, I have to go to work.
Nice day out so I wll be riding my Ultra.



















Thats a 1998 FLHTC Ultra Glide Classic.

For those who get confused. Bahahahahahahahah


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 17, 2007)

manual said:


> Well have fun guys, I have to go to work.
> Nice day out so I wll be riding my Ultra.
> 
> 
> ...










Looks like a plain Classic to me.. Unless you bought a different bike Mike your not riding a Ultra.....








.


----------



## bcorradi (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice 029/MS290.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 17, 2007)

manual said:


> Next thing 2000s&m is going to tell ya is he likes Ultras. BharHAHAHAHAHa



A little heavy but still a nice bike:biggrinbounce2: I would ride one...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 17, 2007)

*muahahahahhaa*



bcorradi said:


> Nice 029/MS290.



Ole Manny, you dumb mofo. You had a 029 all the time 

Nice to see you have one good saw.......


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 17, 2007)

*get out*

Hey Ultra, I thought I told you to leave. There is enough scum in here besides you.:deadhorse:


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 17, 2007)

Nobody pulling my strings to help me come up with something to say. :hmm3grin2orange: BAWHAHAHAHA , chum chum chum the waters with the bait. Here fishy fishy.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 17, 2007)

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 17, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Hey Ultra, I thought I told you to leave. There is enough scum in here besides you.:deadhorse:



Are you applying for some red rep????

...you sure have "sounded" like it, for a while......:yoyo: :yoyo:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 17, 2007)

*SawTroll LOL,,,,,*



SawTroll said:


> Are you applying for some red rep????
> 
> ...you sure have "sounded" like it, for a while......:yoyo: :yoyo:



You're just itching to bust him aint ya??????? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 17, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> You're just itching to bust him aint ya??????? :greenchainsaw:



Not really, he just needs to jack down a bit, with his over-biased posts etc.....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wood rat (Jul 17, 2007)

Tree Sling'r said:


> So what is a better saw? Stihl or Husky?



Truth is - they rate the same. 

The best one is the one you got that works.

:chainsawguy:


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 17, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


>


Hey Rotten tree serpent, I was going to use that one too. But decided to go with the more comical looking one. 




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 17, 2007)

So Rich Hoffman, since you seem to be in a good picking mood today.  
What exactly was the name of this Hoffman 6400-7900 muffler mod. 

The Ooooohh NOoooooo MR. BILL look.  






The welded on washer look or what?


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 17, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> So Rich Hoffman, since you seem to be in a good picking mood today.
> What exactly was the name of this Hoffman 6400-7900 muffler mod.
> 
> The Ooooohh NOoooooo MR. BILL look.
> ...



Dude you need to lighten up....big time!!!

I don't see any work that you have done!!!

Seems we can't have a little fun with ya............well since you asked...........that muffler mod is patterned after your ugly mug.............find a mirror............see the resemblance!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 17, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> So Rich Hoffman, since you seem to be in a good picking mood today.
> What exactly was the name of this Hoffman 6400-7900 muffler mod.
> .....



Those muffler mods look *HEAVY*........  :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 17, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Those muffler mods look *HEAVY*........  :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:




They are.............got a muffler modded with a 10 lb. anvil welded to it!!!


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 17, 2007)

Rich I was just funning back with you. 
Just threw a little chum on the waters to see what would bite today. 
No harm meant, just all in fun.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 17, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Seems we can't have a little fun with ya............well since you asked...........that muffler mod is patterned after your ugly mug.............find a mirror............see the resemblance!!!



Rich in all truth after what i have been doing for a living for 20+ years. Nothing anyone here could say or do would bother me. 
So you can have all the fun and laughs you want to about me, but just remember I will try my darn-est to come up with a come back.

All in the name of FUN. 

Safe cutting and enjoy life, it's to short.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 17, 2007)

*wat what*



SawTroll said:


> Are you applying for some red rep????
> 
> ...you sure have "sounded" like it, for a while......:yoyo: :yoyo:



UhHHHH


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 17, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Not really, he just needs to jack down a bit, with his over-biased posts etc.....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



You are on thin ice troll


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 17, 2007)

manual said:


> Now why would you say that, Because the man has a good tase for saws.
> 
> I hear the only taste you got is in your mouth. Brahahahahahahahaha



Are you talking with your mouth full of Woodie again :taped: :taped:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 17, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Are you talking with your mouth full of Woodie again :taped: :taped:



I think he finally shoved that turd 2171 back up his #*@


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 17, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Hey Ultra, I thought I told you to leave. There is enough scum in here besides you.:deadhorse:



Boy are you beating around the wrong bush.
Not someone you want to mess with.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 17, 2007)

*take a fuggin joke*



SmokinDodge said:


> It has too. It can't get worse.
> 
> :monkey:



Thanks for the neg azzhole, ya got one comin too


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 17, 2007)

04ultra said:


> I sure hope not...He remind's me to much of your brother sap.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I missed that one. So do you spend countless hours working on pull ons too?


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 17, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Oh, I missed that one. So do you spend countless hours working on pull ons too?




Yo Cut ......Would you discipline your kid........Send him to his room or something.......  




.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 17, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Yo Cut ......Would you discipline your kid........Send him to his room or something.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would jump off a mountain if my dad owned a pull on So how many ya got?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Mind your own business. Unless you are Manny's new beoootttttccccchhhh.


Oh ok, I see your one of them rag heads 
that walk like a struting chicken and talk like they think they are a gangsta.
I think it is so funny they act like a puffer fish until someone calls there bluff then they run like a dominecker in a fight with a brownred Get it wonder boy?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 17, 2007)

*I'll take a guess*



ropensaddle said:


> Oh ok, I see your one of them rag heads
> that walk like a struting chicken and talk like they think they are a gangsta.
> I think it is so funny they act like a puffer fish until someone calls there bluff then they run like a dominecker in a fight with a brownred Get it wonder boy?



Your a chicken? Might wanna replace Mr. Eastwood...


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Your a chicken? Might wanna replace Mr. Eastwood...


If I were a chicken I would be a brown red rooster and you a banny hen! Husky still kicks.


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jul 17, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Thanks for the neg azzhole, ya got one comin too



Any time little lady. And I'll keep it up as long as it takes. You need to either grow up and stop the BS or leave. Cut has had way too much fun with this alone.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 17, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> If I were a chicken I would be a brown red rooster and you a banny hen! Husky still kicks.



What is it with you Husky guys?? Ya'll love tha cock


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 17, 2007)

*loser*



SmokinDodge said:


> Any time little lady. And I'll keep it up as long as it takes. You need to either grow up and stop the BS or leave. Cut has had way too much fun with this alone.



No man ----you!!!! Out of my 900 posts I have negged 2 people. One being newguy and the other you. I have told newguy sorry but you have no reason to neg me. If you don't like my posts don't read them dummy. It is very simple, DON'T READ THEM

Many people know I joke and play just like everyone else.

btw that was my first neg too


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2007)

Grow up and study on how to talk to men boy I won't stoop
down to your level and will just hope you learn before you get set
in self destruction mode.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 17, 2007)

*wth*



ropensaddle said:


> Grow up and study on how to talk to men boy I won't stoop
> down to your level and will just hope you learn before you get set
> in self destruction mode.



Good goosh, can I joke with anyone????


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jul 17, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> No man ----you!!!! Out of my 900 posts I have negged 2 people. One being newguy and the other you. I have told newguy sorry but you have no reason to neg me. If you don't like my posts don't read them dummy. It is very simple, DON'T READ THEM
> 
> Many people know I joke and play just like everyone else.
> 
> btw that was my first neg too





ropensaddle said:


> Grow up and study on how to talk to men boy I won't stoop
> down to your level and will just hope you learn before you get set
> in self destruction mode.




Summed it up perfectly R&S.

I guess I'm out of touch when calling people "scum" and "dumb" is funny.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 17, 2007)

SmokinDodge said:


> Summed it up perfectly R&S.
> 
> I guess I'm out of touch when calling people "scum" and "dumb" is funny.



Say what ya want, you were out of line on the neg.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah I did not deserve the red I got from mow either but will
take it like a man as that is what I am. Husky kicks and kicks
and kicks and kicks and kicks and kicks and kicks------------
----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 18, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Husky kicks and kicks
> and kicks and kicks and kicks and kicks and kicks------------
> ----------------------------------------------------------



Starting to sound more like a mule than a dog


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jul 18, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah I did not deserve the red I got from mow either but will
> take it like a man as that is what I am. Husky kicks and kicks
> and kicks and kicks and kicks and kicks and kicks------------
> ----------------------------------------------------------





Lakeside53 said:


> Starting to sound more like a mule than a dog




I was starting to think of a dirt bike myself.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 18, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Starting to sound more like a mule than a dog


Brahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahh but its a good un
does the work of a draft horse and don't chitt on ya


----------



## manual (Jul 18, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Looks like a plain Classic to me.. Unless you bought a different bike Mike your not riding a Ultra.....
> .



LOL look closer First 1998
second I took the rear top bag off with speakers and made It the chopped look. Now harley sells them that way, Also took the sissy leg covers off oh yea also the engine grandpa bar and the front fender lite and replaced it with the road king emblem. Why does anybody need a C.B.? so I can talk to truckers. HA HA
No need to know whats inside the engine. I like the evo engine over the twin cam. In 1998 you had a choice of eather one. last year with the evo. Also Harleys 95th anniversary
keep looking theres nothing plain about that bike. Yep Just a Electro glide classic.LOL

Hey show a picture of your scoot, better yet grow some, and show a picture of yourself


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 18, 2007)

Just got to use my 2101 and what can I say it kicks azz
it is heavy with 36 inch 4/0/4 but power galore will handle
all I can give and not bog in the cut and it sounds like
a dirt bike was thinking may be a ported saw all the 
 I will need but no brake so care must be taken!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 18, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Brahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahh but its a good un
> does the work of a draft horse and don't chitt on ya



Yep, 1 draft Horse Power from that dog-mule, if it's in a good mood:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> You are on thin ice troll



"Your" ice is about to melt....... :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 18, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> "Your" ice is about to melt....... :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



...and when it does the sub-Atlantic pump stops and you will be plunged deep into the next ice age...:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## manual (Jul 18, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> No man ----you!!!! Out of my 900 posts I have negged 2 people. One being newguy and the other you. I have told newguy sorry but you have no reason to neg me. If you don't like my posts don't read them dummy. It is very simple, DON'T READ THEM
> 
> Many people know I joke and play just like everyone else.
> 
> btw that was my first neg too



Ahhh, See what happens. If your going to be a Negger, Get ready to be Neg.



Live by your own words.
"If you don't like my posts don't read them dummy. It is very simple," 

Now do something Right and Go Buy A Husky .......Cause Husky Kicks.


----------



## manual (Jul 18, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Good goosh, can I joke with anyone????


Yea You can Joke, I don't think you need any help doing so.




2000ssm6 said:


> You are on thin ice troll



Why? Think you got back up, Some where.
Stick with your own Jokes.

Now I told ya Go Buy a Husky

Better yet Go buy a Jonsered and be Free.
Of the burdon of trying to be #1 with Stihl. LOL


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 18, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Yo Cut ......Would you discipline your kid........Send him to his room or something....... .










2000ssm6 said:


> I would jump off a mountain if my dad owned a pull on So how many ya got?



You seem to have your hands pulling his strings:biggrinbounce2: . You created him, so you handle him :hmm3grin2orange: . I washed my hands of his nonsense.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 18, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> You seem to have your hands pulling his strings:biggrinbounce2: . You created him, so you handle him :hmm3grin2orange: . I washed my hands of his nonsense.



I can think on my own. It is real easy to look at what someone has posted before in the past. I can slam you without help from any azzhole. You can say here and to others about how you were joking but that is another lie. You got called out and got pizzed, deal with your own lies..


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 18, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I can think on my own. You can say here and to others about how you were joking but that is another lie. You got called out and got pizzed, deal with your own lies..



BAWhahahahahah
got to love this guy.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 18, 2007)

manual said:


> Yea You can Joke, I don't think you need any help doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What is up with the help comments? back up? Am I missing something?

Don't think I'll have a Husky, I like to have *** that runs...

That 2171 of yours must be a dog, does it run?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 18, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> BAWhahahahahah
> got to love this guy.:hmm3grin2orange:



No more pull ons to work on???


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 18, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> No more pull ons to work on???



Looks like you pull on Ole Chuck Norris quite a bit.  
044 aka "Chuck Norris" 
Is that why you named your saw after a MAN.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 18, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Looks like you pull on Ole Chuck Norris quite a bit.
> 044 aka "Chuck Norris"
> Is that why you named your saw after a MAN.



LOL, That bad boy was named in another thread. It was for rope saying his Husky's kick.....the bucket


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 18, 2007)

Why am I getting gang banged?? You big boys bust my chops and make me look like a bad guy.....


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 18, 2007)

Let me define "big boys": Manny, cut, smokinduramax, ultra, rope....

Why do you all bash me after calling out Cut? Are you all in a secret Husky group? That's ok if you are, ya'll need something to keep ya busy....


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 18, 2007)

I will honestly say I will not reply to anymore to this thread. It was fun while it lasted, but to much valuable time has been wasted out of peoples life's for rubbish.
Therefore I wash my hands of this thread and wish no harm to any that got their feelings hurt. 


Have a good day and safe cut all.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 18, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> I will honestly say I will not reply to anymore to this thread. It was fun while it lasted, but to much valuable time has been wasted out of peoples life's for rubbish.
> Therefore I wash my hands of this thread and wish no harm to any that got their feelings hurt.
> 
> 
> Have a good day and safe cut all.



Don't be afraid, you can jump in my back pocket if so.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 18, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> I will honestly say I will not reply to anymore to this thread. It was fun while it lasted, but to much valuable time has been wasted out of peoples life's for rubbish.
> Therefore I wash my hands of this thread and wish no harm to any that got their feelings hurt.
> 
> 
> Have a good day and safe cut all.




The water is still warm dude!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> The water is still warm dude!!!



Yep, but the tread is destroyed by BS (not yours).......umpkin2:


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 18, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Yep, but the tread is destroyed by BS (not yours).......umpkin2:





As are most threads after several days of being derailed!!!


Should've been called *"I need to prove myself thread"*!!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 18, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Yep, but the tread is destroyed by BS (not yours).......umpkin2:



It was good in the begining.........


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 18, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> It was good in the begining.........



     

Always has...

Gary


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 18, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Always has...
> 
> Gary



I agree, I never liked the statement "husky kicks":hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 18, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I agree, I never liked the statement "husky kicks":hmm3grin2orange:



HAHAHAHAHA!   

Gary


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 18, 2007)

Good gravy I have been attached to my 372 for twelve
hours today come home and see this but my husky's kick
and I don't put down others preference as long as they keep
there hands to there self. 2000 you say I bash you no I just
react to your bs go back and if it is in your capacity to read
you will see you got paid what you asked. I would not put you
down for being a stihl guy as I could care less what you are
runnin as for me husky kicks and thats a fact. I think you 
can't joke without trying to insult and that is why you are 
getting the red I have not neged you but could have and it
would be justified but I think theres hope for you and sort of
like hearing you bs when it gets boring.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 18, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Good gravy I have been attached to my 372 for twelve
> hours today come home and see this but my husky's kick
> and I don't put down others preference as long as they keep
> there hands to there self. 2000 you say I bash you no I just
> ...



As well as yours


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 18, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> As well as yours


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> As are most threads after several days of being derailed!!!
> 
> 
> Should've been called *"I need to prove myself thread"*!!!



Say what you want about Dennis G, but when he was a mod, he didn't let treads get derailed this way (followed this site for a long time, before I joined).........:chainsawguy:


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 18, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


>



You know we all talk a lot of bs here. And most is taken as bs, with the occasional person getting ticked off. But when it comes down to serious questions they are always answered in a professional manner. Then back to the bs.:rockn:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 18, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> You know we all talk a lot of bs here. And most is taken as bs, with the occasional person getting ticked off. But when it comes down to serious questions they are always answered in a professional manner. Then back to the bs.:rockn:


Yeah it is all good I don't have
anything to prove and like fun as well as the next guy some times they
are more personal insult than joke and thats a shame that grown azz men
have to sink that low to make themselves look better than someone but
it has went on for years and will do so for more I'm sure.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 18, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah it is all good I don't have
> anything to prove and like fun as well as the next guy some times they
> are more personal insult than joke and thats a shame that grown azz men
> have to sink that low to make themselves look better than someone but
> it has went on for years and will do so for more I'm sure.



you are correct.

Almost forgot
_*STIHL KICKS   *_


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> You know we all talk a lot of bs here. And most is taken as bs, with the occasional person getting ticked off. But when it comes down to serious questions they are always answered in a professional manner. Then back to the bs.:rockn:



Pretty much what I feel also - you have to be able to read a bit "between the lines", in some cases........:jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 18, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> you are correct.
> 
> Almost forgot
> _*STIHL KICKS   *_


Maybe husky & stihl kicks or pro saws
kick or the one runnin kicks


----------



## manual (Jul 19, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> You know we all talk a lot of bs here. And most is taken as bs, with the occasional person getting ticked off. But when it comes down to serious questions they are always answered in a professional manner. Then back to the bs.:rockn:



OMG This is the first, No Maybe the second time I ever agreed with you.


----------



## manual (Jul 19, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Good gravy I have been attached to my 372 for twelve
> hours today come home and see this but my husky's kick
> and I don't put down others preference as long as they keep
> there hands to there self. 2000 you say I bash you no I just
> ...



I think theres hope for him too.
After all he likes hanging around people who Know that Huskys Kick.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 19, 2007)

manual said:


> OMG This is the first, No Maybe the second time I ever agreed with you.



How many of my 9500 + posts do you think are BS.......:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 19, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> You know we all talk a lot of bs here. And most is taken as bs, with the occasional person getting ticked off. But when it comes down to serious questions they are always answered in a professional manner. Then back to the bs.:rockn:



So... what you are saying is that if we had more serious questions there would be less BS? :monkey:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> So... what you are saying is that if we had more serious questions there would be less BS? :monkey:



There is that distinct possibility,,,, :help:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Good gravy I have been attached to my 372 for twelve
> hours today come home and see this but my husky's kick
> and I don't put down others preference as long as they keep
> there hands to there self. 2000 you say I bash you no I just
> ...



I can joke all day long, when the other guy gets serious, I get serious. It's called defending yourself. If you think you have a good reason to neg me then go ahead. The ONLY person that has a good reason is Cut, he has not done it yet and I have not even thought about neggin him.

I have hope for you also, that someday you can run a Stihl:biggrinbounce2: You post just as much bs as me soooooo


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> How many of my 9500 + posts do you think are BS.......:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



9499:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

manual said:


> I think theres hope for him too.
> After all he likes hanging around people who Know that Huskys Kick.



The only Husky guy I know is the neighbor, he may be seeing the light soon:biggrinbounce2: I have hope that you will leave those slow Johnnys alone for good


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 19, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> 9499:hmm3grin2orange:



In fact, most are not - but it is hard to avoid BS when "talking" to you......:monkey: :monkey:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

*joke*



SawTroll said:


> In fact, most are not - but it is hard to avoid BS when "talking" to you......:monkey: :monkey:



Stay out of the books:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## joatmon (Jul 19, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> How many of my 9500 + posts do you think are BS.......:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



ole 'Troll,

I'd say most are from the Big Spec book you have. But, you do know that BS to most means something else, don't you?

Dr. Jack


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

joatmon said:


> ole 'Troll,
> 
> I'd say most are from the Big Spec book you have. But, you do know that BS to most means something else, don't you?
> 
> Dr. Jack



Muahahahahahhahahahahahahha


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 19, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Stay out of the books:biggrinbounce2:



Nope - you need both "books" *and* some experience to say something meaningful.

A meaningless bias sure doesn't help (look back on your posts)....... 
 :yoyo: :yoyo:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Nope - you need both "books" *and* some experience to say something meaningful.
> 
> A meaningless bias sure doesn't help (look back on your posts).......
> :yoyo: :yoyo:



I still like reading your specs:hmm3grin2orange: They are helpful once in a blue moon,,,,


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 19, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I still like reading your specs:hmm3grin2orange: They are helpful once in a blue moon,,,,



"My" specs aren't usually the pure "factory" ones, I have a few other sources, and some times personal experience, to "calibrate" them.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> "My" specs aren't usually the pure "factory" ones, I have a few other sources, and some times personal experience, to "calibrate" them.



So you don't have the major brands(books) sitting beside your computer?:computer2: :computer2: 

Trigger time is usually my best form of "calibration"


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 19, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I can joke all day long, when the other guy gets serious, I get serious. It's called defending yourself. If you think you have a good reason to neg me then go ahead. The ONLY person that has a good reason is Cut, he has not done it yet and I have not even thought about neggin him.
> 
> I have hope for you also, that someday you can run a Stihl:biggrinbounce2: You post just as much bs as me soooooo


You obviously have not
re read or are incapable of honesty as you are not defensive
you take the offensive calling people chicken scum etc. as
far as running stihl I ran them when you were in diapers and
through experience and feature changes have come to the realization
that husky kicks! I have long said it is my preference since stihl went
to them choke ign all in one bs switch. They make good saws but I like
simplicity in equipment not gadgets. I also like the price and the fact
that I can take my saw, only If I want to, back to the dealer to have
repaired as I can order my own parts and don't have time to wait on
lawnmowers being repaired and have the ability to repair my own.
Having said that I have not had to repair any of my husky's yet
with the exception of maintenance as husky truly kicks and all
you stihl guys are just mad that you could not think of such a
good description of your saw! I have one but I will keep it on the
down low as my sayings should be patented cause they kick.
2000 I am not going to neg you and feel you and new guy are
close to the same you bring a little pup into the forums as pups will
act as you both do have you two got married yet?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> You obviously have not
> re read or are incapable of honesty as you are not defensive
> you take the offensive calling people chicken scum etc. as
> far as running stihl I ran them when you were in diapers and
> ...



Well, there are only 2 in this thread I have a problem with. I have made that obvious.

I'm glad you like your Huskys. Stihl's have never let me down so go figure....

Here is my saying: "Stihl kicks the shat out of Husky" That is not just like your saying but close 

Now you compare me to newguy because I shut one of your friends down, that is BS. Call me a little pup but many here are, that is how people gain knowledge..I have gained more here since I joined. I also think it is a great site.

So when you and manny getting hitched? You 2 remind me of dogs when they get stuck together


----------



## manual (Jul 19, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Well, there are only 2 in this thread I have a problem with. I have made that obvious.
> 
> NO reason to have problems with anyone.
> 
> So when you and manny getting hitched? You 2 remind me of dogs when they get stuck together



Boy. The only thing that is going to get Hitched around here is my Size 10 boot in your Arse.
Just when I thought there was hope for you, Now get back on the porch.
And watch them Huskys Kick.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 19, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Well, there are only 2 in this thread I have a problem with. I have made that obvious.
> 
> I'm glad you like your Huskys. Stihl's have never let me down so go figure....
> 
> ...


Now new guy oh my bad 2000 your saying
reflects your repressed knowledge and opens the door for scrutiny. My 
statement puts nothing down just explains the saws I use daily in my biz
can you not see the differance in style? Learn boy or else you will always 
have to count on mow to bail you out see I would have said stihl sawin
or something less derogatory and that would show intelligence and wisdom!
You on the other hand come out unarmed saying a statement that either
has been proved different or can't be proved just opinion or speculation.
I will teach you pup if you listen and comprehend but one thing is true
you can't teach the unteachable.


----------



## spacemule (Jul 19, 2007)

When are all gonna wake up and get a Poulan? Hell, I can get more work done with my Poulan than you Stihl guys and still take care of your wife before you even get your Stihls started! opcorn: :rockn:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

manual said:


> Boy. The only thing that is going to get Hitched around here is my Size 10 boot in your Arse.
> Just when I thought there was hope for you, Now get back on the porch.
> And watch them Huskys Kick.



Watch your mouth boy! You don't want any of this:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Now new guy oh my bad 2000 your saying
> reflects your repressed knowledge and opens the door for scrutiny. My
> statement puts nothing down just explains the saws I use daily in my biz
> can you not see the differance in style? Learn boy or else you will always
> ...




I don't have a problem with husky either....Is "unteachable" a word?
LOL


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> You on the other hand come out unarmed saying a statement that either
> has been proved different or can't be proved just opinion or speculation.
> .



Explain please


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

spacemule said:


> When are all gonna wake up and get a Poulan? Hell, I can get more work done with my Poulan than you Stihl guys and still take care of your wife before you even get your Stihls started! opcorn: :rockn:



I have read those saws can really scream when done right, I'll have to get the ole lady one Have you been around my g/f???I have noticed some strange things go on lately. I hope she won't fall for a husky man


----------



## manual (Jul 19, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Watch your mouth boy! You don't want any of this:biggrinbounce2:



Got That right, Not after you got passed around by all the stihl heads.
Now go buy a 395xp. That saw kicks a 660 all day long. If you don't believe me check out some past threads.:rockn:


----------



## manual (Jul 19, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Watch your mouth boy! You don't want any of this:biggrinbounce2:





2000ssm6 said:


> I have read those saws can really scream when done right, I'll have to get the ole lady one Have you been around my g/f???I have noticed some strange things go on lately. I hope she won't fall for a husky man



Strange Huh. I told her not to scream my name in your ear.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

manual said:


> Got That right, Not after you got passed around by all the stihl heads.
> Now go buy a 395xp. That saw kicks a 660 all day long. If you don't believe me check out some past threads.:rockn:



That is the best joke in this thread:biggrinbounce2: 660 is da king:rockn: 

Who are the Stihl heads?


----------



## manual (Jul 19, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> That is the best joke in this thread:biggrinbounce2: 660 is da king:rockn:
> 
> Who are the Stihl heads?



Stihl Heads are those guys with blinders on, Kind of like you thinking a 660 is a king even after being proved a 395 kicks. 
Thats OK. You keep your 440 You paid a lot of money to think it's #1.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 19, 2007)

:deadhorse: :deadhorse:


----------



## ChuckinOhio (Jul 19, 2007)

manual said:


> You keep your 440 You paid a lot of money to think it's #1.



And that is the root cause of the dogged refusal to admit the existence of a vastly superior product! No one wants to admit that they screwed the pooch by a few hundred simoleans! 

Drink the Koolaid my friends, really it's OK!!!


Chuck


----------



## spacemule (Jul 19, 2007)

ChuckinOhio said:


> And that is the root cause of the dogged refusal to admit the existence of a vastly superior product! No one wants to admit that they screwed the pooch by a few hundred simoleans!
> 
> Drink the Koolaid my friends, really it's OK!!!
> 
> ...



Amen brother. That's why none of these goons will admit that the Poulan Wildthing is a vastly superior saw to anything out there!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 19, 2007)

spacemule said:


> Amen brother. That's why none of these goons will admit that the Poulan Wildthing is a vastly superior saw to anything out there!




Your multi talented, talk well with your mouth full,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 
Wanna work your way to a 880,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChuckinOhio (Jul 19, 2007)

Give him props Tom, when was the last time you heard the word GOON !!


Chuck

P.S.

I've run a few Stihl saws that were wood gobblin monsters, but I will never admit that fact again ever, no way no how!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 19, 2007)

ChuckinOhio said:


> Give him props Tom, when was the last time you heard the word GOON !!
> 
> 
> Chuck
> ...



Oh I was just reminding Space that I'm still honoring his coupon he has. He shoulda read the fine print on the back, I bet he wish he had,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

manual said:


> Stihl Heads are those guys with blinders on, Kind of like you thinking a 660 is a king even after being proved a 395 kicks.
> Thats OK. You keep your 440 You paid a lot of money to think it's #1.



Tell me how much I paid for my 440.


----------



## manual (Jul 19, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> That is the best joke in this thread:biggrinbounce2: 660 is da king:rockn:
> 
> Who are the Stihl heads?





manual said:


> Stihl Heads are those guys with blinders on, Kind of like you thinking a 660 is a king even after being proved a 395 kicks.
> Thats OK. You keep your 440 You paid a lot of money to think it's #1.





bks044 said:


> :deadhorse: :deadhorse:



You just had to ask. LOL
See what happens 2000. Now you got one of them Stihl heads swimming around your spawn bed.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## manual (Jul 19, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Tell me how much I paid for my 440.



Why were you drunk at the time, LOL must have been.
Check your pockets for the receipt.
I'll bet The Dealer gave you one of those to take home. Along with that quarter in your hand. Brahahahahahahah


----------



## joatmon (Jul 19, 2007)

manual said:


> Why were you drunk at the time, LOL must have been.
> Check your pockets for the receipt.
> I'll bet The Dealer gave you one of those to take home. Along with that quarter in your hand. Brahahahahahahah



Manual,

Coulda been the Dealer or a little aisle in the Ace Hardware or a back corner at the John Deere store.


----------



## ChuckinOhio (Jul 19, 2007)

manual said:


> Now you got one of them Stihl heads swimming around your spawn bed.:hmm3grin2orange:





That was excellent!!!


Chuck


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 19, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Manual,
> 
> Coulda been the Dealer or a little aisle in the Ace Hardware or a back corner at the John Deere store.



Hey hey hey, man has to make a buck or several hundred or two,LOLOL






THE KING IS GREEN BABY!!!!!!!!!!!,hehehehehe


----------



## joatmon (Jul 19, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> ... THE KING IS GREEN BABY!!!!!!!!!!!,hehehehehe



Too many nachos while watching Demi ?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 19, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Too many nachos while watching Demi ?



    Joat your too much,LOLOLOL


----------



## manual (Jul 19, 2007)

*Hey Thall*

Thats what I call Passing the Buck.

Boy oh Boy 2000 must have swam off. I don't think his spawn bed can handle all this action. LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 19, 2007)

manual said:


> Thats what I call Passing the Buck.
> 
> Boy oh Boy 2000 must have swam off. I don't think his spawn bed can handle all this action. LOL



I tell ya this thread is a hoot for sure. I usually get involved in threads like this but being the old master with a new remote I kinda like whatching this one,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 19, 2007)

manual said:


> Thats what I call Passing the Buck.
> 
> Boy oh Boy 2000 must have swam off. I don't think his spawn bed can handle all this action. LOL



oppppppppps forgot, that pic was called passing 700.00 bucks to ole Daddy, the True Champ, LOLOLOL


----------



## manual (Jul 19, 2007)

Well I got to put my fishing pole away and get to work.
That will give 2000 time to settle back down in his hole.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## joatmon (Jul 19, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> oppppppppps forgot, that pic was called passing 700.00 bucks to ole Daddy, the True Champ, LOLOLOL



There you go again. Now Double R will be tellin' you that's too much money cause you're a dealer and all.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

manual said:


> Well I got to put my fishing pole away and get to work.
> That will give 2000 time to settle back down in his hole.:biggrinbounce2:



I bought the saw off craigslist dodo. We are super busy today, I'm gonna bust yall up tonight:deadhorse:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 19, 2007)

joatmon said:


> There you go again. Now Double R will be tellin' you that's too much money cause you're a dealer and all.



Who, oh you mean SQUEAKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY, yeah that RR is a tight sucker. Would love to get in his wallet though, it would be a first for all mankind,


----------



## joatmon (Jul 19, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> ..... I'm gonna bust yall up tonight:deadhorse:



[start Public Service Announcement]

Attention NEIC (National Earthquake Information Center):

*Please do not respond*. This has been a false quake set off by the collective quaking of all AS members because of 2000ssm6's threat!

[end Public Service Announcement]


----------



## joatmon (Jul 19, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Who, oh you mean SQUEAKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY, yeah that RR is a tight sucker. Would love to get in his wallet though, it would be a first for all mankind,



Yeah, I'm now kind of a Husky guy, but the Stihl way works. I just happen to have a communication problem with my dealer. Know what, Tommie? The new guy, Will, knows the dealership owner in question and that delaer works for him. I think that's great. I think Stihl's good for Husky and Husky's good for Stihl. You have 2 good brands to choose from based on the saw itself or on the distribution model.

Now, let's say you can but a Stihl 660 for $1039 with a 24/25" bar. Now let's say the Husky 395 with a 24" bar for $885. OK, some here say that the Stihl is too much.

If in the above example, say the Stihl cost $1239 and the Husky cost $1085. Now, is the Stihl too much? How about the Husky? Huuuuuuummmmm!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

joatmon said:


> [start Public Service Announcement]
> 
> Attention NEIC (National Earthquake Information Center):
> 
> ...




LOL Jack! You could have posted a nice poem 

Yall can call me Brian from now on.....


----------



## joatmon (Jul 19, 2007)

*Are you ready to .......*



2000ssm6 said:


> LOL Jack! You could have posted a nice poem
> 
> Yall can call me Brian from now on.....



'Twas yesterday toward the fall of night,
When Cut4fun washed his hands of the site,

He said goodbye and wished us no harm,
And then headed back to his Ohio farm,

Rich said come in, cause the water’s so fine,
It's the perfect temperature for wastin’ time,

Then ole Troll and Gary showed us their face,
Hit us with jabs in order to quicken the pace,

Then rope 'n saddle showed his Husky love,
Mow took aim and shot down the peaceful dove,

Then as the night gave way to the day,
‘Twas such a rare happening I must say,

Cause Mow and Manual did get along,
You heard me right; the account is not wrong,

Now Mow says we can surely act like pros,
When questions are answered that he knows,

But Andy and Mow seemed to be in doubt,
Then morning peace was broken by a shout,

Brian came in and jumped on Rope ‘n Saddle,
Then he looked around for another battle,

Now the BS flowed from shore to shore,
And lasted ‘til Brian could post no more,

Midday saw Manual defend the Husky name,
Brian shot back with much of the same,

Then something happened, not in the plan,
SpaceMule ventured in sporting his Poulan,

Then straight from Ohio, Chuck ventured in,
Said drink this Kool-Aid, it’s for your sin,

CHAMP made the thread; straight from Leesburg,
Again ole Space’s rackety WildThing was heard,

What’s the source of Brian’s saw did Manual insist,
Then he told us it came by way of Craig’s List,

So, tune in tonight as we resume the rumble,
No need to reply if you’re one to be humble.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 19, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Yeah, I'm now kind of a Husky guy, but the Stihl way works. I just happen to have a communication problem with my dealer. Know what, Tommie? The new guy, Will, knows the dealership owner in question and that delaer works for him. I think that's great. I think Stihl's good for Husky and Husky's good for Stihl. You have 2 good brands to choose from based on the saw itself or on the distribution model.
> 
> Now, let's say you can but a Stihl 660 for $1039 with a 24/25" bar. Now let's say the Husky 395 with a 24" bar for $885. OK, some here say that the Stihl is too much.
> 
> If in the above example, say the Stihl cost $1239 and the Husky cost $1085. Now, is the Stihl too much? How about the Husky? Huuuuuuummmmm!



Good point Joat. I got no issue with price shoppers but I can say very honestly when I shop I'm quite different than RR, or Squeaky,LOL. Take the new TV for example. I coulda bought 4 different brands at a couple of hundred less than the one I bought. They all had good pictures on them but only one had Toshiba written on it, thats the one I bought. Why, cause I've had a few that lasted over 20 years. So staying with what works to me is more important than price. Not saying Toshiba is any better than ???? or others but it has proven itself to me and until it doesn't I'll keep buying them regardless of the price. Ole Squeaky no doult would have searched the entire country for the best price but while he's spending time doing that I'm home watching Demi on my new big screen Toshiba, whats that worth, its priceless baby, totally priceless, wedoggggggggggie!!!!!!!!!!!,hehehe


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 19, 2007)

joatmon said:


> 'Twas yesterday toward the fall of night,
> When Cut4fun washed his hands of the site,
> 
> He said goodbye and wished us no harm,
> ...


Too funny
but mow gots his in a latter post guess it smarted cause I got red dot
bwth it was funny. I have been busy and have to go spread topsoil
to repair Mack impression's made got caught in a storm and by the time
I tried to get out made a few tracks. Hope to be there for the rumble
hehehehe husky kicks see ya


----------



## joatmon (Jul 19, 2007)

*That remote is heavy duty!*



THALL10326 said:


> Good point Joat. I got no issue with price shoppers but I can say very honestly when I shop I'm quite different than RR, or Squeaky,LOL. Take the new TV for example. I coulda bought 4 different brands at a couple of hundred less than the one I bought. They all had good pictures on them but only one had Toshiba written on it, thats the one I bought. Why, cause I've had a few that lasted over 20 years. So staying with what works to me is more important than price. Not saying Toshiba is any better than ???? or others but it has proven itself to me and until it doesn't I'll keep buying them regardless of the price. Ole Squeaky no doult would have searched the entire country for the best price but while he's spending time doing that I'm home watching Demi on my new big screen Toshiba, whats that worth, its priceless baby, totally priceless, wedoggggggggggie!!!!!!!!!!!,hehehe



Tommie,

You can fool some of the people:jester: some of the time, and some of the people:jester: here all of the time. But I'm wise to ya. Toshiba has the BEST REMOTE. It'll handle the abuse, the thrills and the spills!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 19, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> You can fool some of the people:jester: some of the time, and some of the people:jester: here all of the time. But I'm wise to ya. Toshiba has the BEST REMOTE. It'll handle the abuse, the thrills and the spills!



I agree, the beating that it takes is unbelievable, yup yup. This new one I got, talk about neat, the buttons glow in the dark. I kinda like that for in the dark heat and passion of nite when I'm dreaming of Demi with no drawers on(her, not me) I awake and reach for the glowing remote. With thy staff, big tv and remote comes the abuse , thrills and spills, LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 19, 2007)

joatmon said:


> 'Twas yesterday toward the fall of night,
> When Cut4fun washed his hands of the site,
> 
> He said goodbye and wished us no harm,
> ...



Another goodie. Joat I gotta hand it to ya, you got style. Best
poet I think I've ever read. At the end of this thread, if it ever comes
to a end, you must sum it all up with another great poem. 

Good job ole feller, dayummm good I tells ya.....


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

*hell yeah*



joatmon said:


> 'Twas yesterday toward the fall of night,
> When Cut4fun washed his hands of the site,
> 
> He said goodbye and wished us no harm,
> ...




That was great Jack! Stunning! A fine peice of work


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

manual said:


> Well I got to put my fishing pole away and get to work.
> That will give 2000 time to settle back down in his hole.:biggrinbounce2:



Let me guess, you and rope are gonna jump me tonight? That's cool, I can handle 2 losers. You call that thing a pole? You know those are called lips....be sure to take your midol.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 19, 2007)

*the Rumble: part One*



2000ssm6 said:


> Let me guess, you and rope are gonna jump me tonight? That's cool, I can handle 2 losers. You call that thing a pole? You know those are called lips....be sure to take your midol.



Better watch it now my man Brian,
When Manual's done you'll be cryin',

When his mighty Jonsered speaks,
Those Stihl of yours will spring leaks,

In the log you'll be put to shame,
Husky kicks is the rightful claim,

Then all rep for you will turn to neg,
Cause your leak runs down your leg.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Better watch it now my man Brian,
> When Manual's done you'll be cryin',
> 
> When his mighty Jonsered speaks,
> ...




Awesome again!!!!!!I'm out of lead tonight buddy 

I have no fear for manny fresh, think I'm going to call him Johnny for now


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 19, 2007)

joatmon said:


> 'Twas yesterday toward the fall of night,
> When Cut4fun washed his hands of the site,
> 
> He said goodbye and wished us no harm,
> ...



Awesome Joat


----------



## romeo (Jul 19, 2007)

Yamaha's kick too
http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/captainstupid/?action=view&current=9daa28f7.flv


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

romeo said:


> Yamaha's kick too
> http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/captainstupid/?action=view&current=9daa28f7.flv



Cool video!

Kawasaki's kick also:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## romeo (Jul 19, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Cool video!
> 
> Kawasaki's kick also:biggrinbounce2:



Yup, I wanted to get some video of my father in laws kx250 but he already had it loaded for this weekends show in Southfork Colorado.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

romeo said:


> Yup, I wanted to get some video of my father in laws kx250 but he already had it loaded for this weekends show in Southfork Colorado.



Wow, I have a kx265(250) that would scream as a saw.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 19, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Awesome again!!!!!!I'm out of lead tonight buddy
> 
> I have no fear for manny fresh, think I'm going to call him Johnny for now


I have plenty of lead :looser: ya ichin to be famous?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 19, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Better watch it now my man Brian,
> When Manual's done you'll be cryin',
> 
> When his mighty Jonsered speaks,
> ...


Now thats poetic justice


----------



## joatmon (Jul 19, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Now thats poetic justice



That's why I'm here Sheriff.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

So what did ya go and scare off 2000 for I was hoping to give him some lessons oh well schools always open


----------



## manual (Jul 20, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Awesome again!!!!!!I'm out of lead tonight buddy
> 
> I have no fear for manny fresh, think I'm going to call him Johnny for now



Oh Now you want some of Jonny





Guess you never read the Ballad of Jonny:rockn:
You don't want a piece of him do Ya?opcorn:
Your better off staying in your spawn bed Stihl Head


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

To my comrades I must have lost my head,
while I created this most decent of threads,

But now found out that husky's and reds bread,
had the pup stihl to put in the shed!

Husky kicks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcorradi (Jul 20, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> To my comrades I must have lost my head,
> while I created this most decent of threads,
> But now found out that husky's and reds bread,
> had the pup stihl to put in the shed.
> ...


Then there was ropen 
that was stihl hopen
that his husky would kick ,
after that big boy stihl,
gave it a lick


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

There was a man with husky in hand,
sent the big boy stihl to the promised land,

They both fired up and started the cut,
The husky gave the big boy, a kick in the butt!

The stihl lay smokin in the sticks,
That is the way a husky kicks. 

 :sword:


----------



## bcorradi (Jul 20, 2007)

LOL that was pretty good. 

Then the stihl came out of the sticks 
fighting like a banshee looking for kicks, 
and noticed the husky missing a tick. 

Wheres home depot and lowes to get me a ficks? 
I'll just lay here in the weeds waitin for my kicks.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

After beating the stihl and short on time,
The husky cut three loads by nine,

The stihl cooled off and wanted another round,
The husky filled up and run the pup to the ground,

Now if you desire the truth to be told,
The husky kicked the stihl out cold,

Now that is late and I have to work at six,
I will retire and know that husky's kick.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 20, 2007)

*muahahahahahha*



ropensaddle said:


> I have plenty of lead :looser: ya ichin to be famous?



Who is gonna make me famous? You feeling lucky?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 20, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> LOL that was pretty good.
> 
> Then the stihl came out of the sticks
> fighting like a banshee looking for kicks,
> ...



Good one:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 20, 2007)

manual said:


> Oh Now you want some of Jonny
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found the book and dusted it off. I read about 3 pages and it fell apart, hope dem Johnny's preform better than that.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Who is gonna make me famous? You feeling lucky?


No luck needed you would be like a speed bump!


----------



## spacemule (Jul 20, 2007)

Do you come from a land of blunder?
Where Stihls blow and bang like thunder.
Can't you hear? Can't you hear the clunker?
It likes cheap gas and ugly colors. 

Ole Thal's a boy with clunker junkers.
But he says Stihls don't bang like thunder.
He's a rube and you can't help wonder
How many saps he fools and plunders.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 20, 2007)

*sorry Jack, the rats made me do it*

Ole Rope started a thread
Not sure what was in his head

A few questioned his thoughts
for many more Stihls have been bought

Now Rope said his claim was derailed
with a title like that something smells

Brian shot down some of his buds
while sippin on white suds

Trying to get back on his saddle
the mighty horse Stihl will not be dazzled

Stihl remains the King
others have not a chance I mean

He says what I have contributed to AS is lame
But our reps are the same


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 20, 2007)

*what what*



ropensaddle said:


> No luck needed you would be like a speed bump!



Those mean slow down or DANGER will occur


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Those mean slow down or DANGER will occur


They're over rated just like you boy now get back in school
I did not tell ya to leave. Come get ready for ya test. heheheh


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Who is gonna make me famous? You feeling lucky?


Wanna take a shot at the title well do ya kid eh!


----------



## joatmon (Jul 20, 2007)

*Thin skin? Ignore post!*

Space now your rhymes really don’t work,
Please post no more; you’d do better to lurk,

Bcorradi and I have professions the same,
His attempts at rhyming have really been lame,

And Brian did try with all that he had,
If given a rating it would have to be bad,

Now Ropen showed promise early this day,
He did made his points with what he did say,

If require you a rhyme; just ask it of me,
I ask not for compensation; I do it for free,

Imitation’s the sincerest form of flattery,
But imitation flattery matters not to me


----------



## manual (Jul 20, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I found the book and dusted it off. I read about 3 pages and it fell apart, hope dem Johnny's preform better than that.



Next time buy something off Craigs list that you don't have to dust off or have someone tune it for you.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 20, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Wanna take a shot at the title well do ya kid eh!



Go ahead, take a good aim though.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 20, 2007)

manual said:


> Next time buy something off Craigs list that you don't have to dust off or have someone tune it for you.:hmm3grin2orange:



Low blow there Johnny.......Is that all ya got?

You 2 really need to team up, might help even it out. Your 2 small brains against mine:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joatmon (Jul 20, 2007)

*the Rumble: part Two*



2000ssm6 said:


> Low blow there Johnny.......Is that all ya got?
> 
> You 2 really need to team up, might help even it out. Your 2 small brains against mine:hmm3grin2orange:



Manual, now Brian says you have a small brain,
But buyin’ a Jonny seems to make you so sane,

Ropen, now Brian says you have a small brain,
But buyin’ a Husky means your cutting will gain,

Brian, oh Brian, now tell if you will,
Did your brain tell you to buy that old Stihl?

Just another day in the live of this thread,
Come Manual and Ropen; a troll needs to be fed.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

Kid you are starting to be more fun than a barrel of :monkey:
I have got to hand it to ya you are a gluten for punishment better go talk to daddy mow or thall and get more than one liners. Your come backs show your intelligence and got to tell ya, you fall way short of me boy, but schools not out yet I told ya to get back here. Get back in here and listen to ya teacher!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 20, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Kid you are starting to be more fun than a barrel of :monkey:
> I have got to hand it to ya you are a gluten for punishment
> better go talk to daddy mow or thall and get more than one liners.
> Your come backs show your intelligence and got to tell ya, you
> ...



Don't wanna play? I'm all fun. Are you serious now? I will leave you guys alone if needed....


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Don't wanna play? I'm all fun. Are you serious now? I will leave you guys alone if needed....


Get back here 2000 
I aint done with ya I'm starting to like ya but I will understand If your out matched as we know husky kicks.


----------



## manual (Jul 20, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Manual, now Brian says you have a small brain,
> But buyin’ a Jonny seems to make you so sane,
> 
> Ropen, now Brian says you have a small brain,
> ...




Looks to me like Brian has had enough.
I don't think he is able to digest anymore.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Let's go*



ropensaddle said:


> Kid you are starting to be more fun than a barrel of :monkey:
> I have got to hand it to ya you are a gluten for punishment
> better go talk to daddy mow or thall and get more than one liners.
> Your come backs show your intelligence and got to tell ya, you
> ...



Look back at your posts blind man, you are posting one liners too 

I have not read any of your come backs that are better, least manny and space do have a few 

I'm sure Tom and Mow would say I can handle myself without any help


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 20, 2007)

manual said:


> Looks to me like Brian has had enough.
> I don't think he is able to digest anymore.



LOL good one. Looks like he has room for one more pile of crap, a big ole red saw.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 20, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Get back here 2000
> I aint done with ya I'm starting to like ya but I will understand If
> your out matched as we know husky kicks.



Your not so famed Husky is fixin to kick the bucket


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Look back at your posts blind man, you are posting one liners too
> 
> I have not read any of your come backs that are better, least manny and space do have a few
> 
> I'm sure Tom and Mow would say I can handle myself without any help


I think they would spank ya for embarrassing
them! It is what is said in a one liner that counts and I have more in store for ya but you keep runnin now get back here boy I did'nt tell ya to leave hel? I'm thinking of adopting ya!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

I might just call ya ropen son he he he


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 20, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I think they would spank ya for embarrassing
> them! It is what is said in a one liner that counts and I have more in store for ya but you keep runnin now get back here boy I did'nt tell ya to leave hel? I'm thinking of adopting ya!



I doubt it:monkey:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 20, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I might just call ya ropen son he he he



Don't think so. If you want to get close just to use a decent saw, just holla. I will send you any of my slooooow Stihls to keep your job going. Just ask, I will send you a saw


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Don't think so. If you want to get close just to use a decent saw, just holla. I will send you any of my slooooow Stihls to keep your job going. Just ask, I will send you a saw


Brahahahahahahah I don't need a son no how, especially one that can't tell a saw from chit ya missed ya chance at inheriting some good dawgs there feller. Keep using those slow stihl's and I will use the ones that kick


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Brahahahahahahah I don't need a son no how, especially one that can't tell a saw from chit ya missed ya chance at inheriting some good dawgs there feller. Keep using those slow stihl's and I will use the ones that kick



Rope, doe's that Husky kick because
It's on it's last leg.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Rope, doe's that Husky kick because
> It's on it's last leg.


Why heck mow, last time I checked I still had three now ya done got me worried hehehehe .


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Why
> heck mow last time I checked I still had three now ya done
> got me worried hehehehe .



be afraid, be very afraid :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)

Tom, I see you lurking below


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Tom, I see you lurking below



Calm before the storm ole boy,LOLOL


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Calm before the storm ole boy,LOLOL



Yea, I been waiting for 2000 to show up to see how he handles them Husky pups tonight.opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Calm before the storm ole boy,LOLOL


Probably laughing so hard can't type


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Calm before the storm ole boy,LOLOL



Taked to RiverRat2 today and I am going to try and find him a carb for an 056 something that he picked up.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 20, 2007)

The fight i mean fun can start now i'm here.lol


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Taked to RiverRat2 today and I am going to try and find him a carb for an 056 something that he picked up.



River called me this morning about that 3120 he is buying from my buddy up here. River has the saw fever BAD!!!, poor feller.....


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> The fight i mean fun can start now i'm here.lol



Watch it Squirt  
I've been keeping an eye on you (the one I poked out of Spaces face) since you have been back. Doing some good things and stihl doing some of your old things. Keep trying to toe that good line and you will be allright.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> The fight i mean fun can start now i'm here.lol



Fight, fun, blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Did you go by Johns today and pick any pointers from the ole pro himself???


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> River called me this morning about that 3120 he is buying from my buddy up here. River has the saw fever BAD!!!, poor feller.....



He is a fella on a mission. He wants to get more saws than we have.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 20, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Watch it Squirt
> I've been keeping an eye on you (the one I poked out of Spaces face) since you have been back. Doing some good things and stihl doing some of your old things. Keep trying to toe that good line and you will be allright.



Just here to have some fun not to tick anyone off.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Just here to have some fun not to tick anyone off.



All I am saying is, just stay on the proper path


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)

2000 must be out Poaching tonight. He said something about chasing does.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Probably laughing so hard can't type




Have to admit Rope I have been watching yaw go back and forth and I can't help but wonder who's having the most fun, this thread is a hoot to watch for sure....


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Fight, fun, blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Did you go by Johns today and pick any pointers from the ole pro himself???



No I havent been to John's for awhile.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Have to admit Rope I have been watching yaw go back and forth and I can't help but wonder who's having the most fun, this thread is a hoot to watch for sure....



Tom, reading this thread I have come to the conclusion that Husky kicks




























































































What's even better is that STIHL kick's azz :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Have to admit Rope I have been watching yaw go back and forth and I can't help but wonder who's having the most fun, this thread is a hoot to watch for sure....


Yeah I started out trying to be a good boy 
but it is more fun being arnry it is all in fun


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Just here to have some fun not to tick anyone off.




The only person your allowed to tick off is me and thats only cause I'm your paw and I have to overlook ya cause of maw. If not for her I'd take in the ring and show ya what the old man has but maw tells me funerals we can't afford so your safe with me boy,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah I started out trying to be a good boy
> but it is more fun being arnry it is all in fun



True true, hell if ya can't have alittle fun playing around ya may as well be working. I like to come on here and play around. This thread though, you and 2000 are providing all the entertainment so I don't need to type anything, I get a kick at watching yaw sparring back and forth. Hell its been going on for days now, good show indeed....


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> The only person your allowed to tick off is me and thats only cause I'm your paw and I have to overlook ya cause of maw. If not for her I'd take in the ring and show ya what the old man has but maw tells me funerals we can't afford so your safe with me boy,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


You have truly cleaned up his act but he knows husky kicks.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> You have truly cleaned up his act but he knows husky kicks.



LOLOL, I'm not done with him yet,LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Durn Mow*

Thats a huge gap in that last post of yours, whatcha trying to say,LOLOLOL


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 20, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> You have truly cleaned up his act but he knows husky kicks.



My 51 does just fine for right now until I get my 3120. I gotta one hand it in a tree when I get it.lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Thats a huge gap in that last post of yours, whatcha trying to say,LOLOLOL


Passed out at the wheel


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Thats a huge gap in that last post of yours, whatcha trying to say,LOLOLOL



I think he forgot.lol


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> No I havent been to John's for awhile.



Ya aint, well hell. Need to get overthere and learn from the ole feller, he'll show ya a thing or two ya don't know for sure....


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)

apparently you didn't read the bottom


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

Knock knock wake up mow and where in the help did 2000
go .


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> My 51 does just fine for right now until I get my 3120. I gotta one hand it in a tree when I get it.lol



I got a Husky 50 sitting on my bench now. Feller is selling it for 50.00. Ole thing runs pruty good but the gas tank leaks across the bottom and the on/off switch doesn't work. I may buy it myself and toss it in the shed, them 26 Stihl's haven't been fed this week,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> apparently you didn't read the bottom




Oh yes I did, I saw what it said, LOL. You was leading them on a surprize hunt with that post, you a sly one for sure,LOL


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I got a Husky 50 sitting on my bench now. Feller is selling it for 50.00. Ole thing runs pruty good but the gas tank leaks across the bottom and the on/off switch doesn't work. I may buy it myself and toss it in the shed, them 26 Stihl's haven't been fed this week,LOL



They might be hungry.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I got a Husky 50 sitting on my bench now. Feller is selling it for 50.00. Ole thing runs pruty good but the gas tank leaks across the bottom and the on/off switch doesn't work. I may buy it myself and toss it in the shed, them 26 Stihl's haven't been fed this week,LOL



I think space has a pullon that they could eat easier 
but a 50 is purty old


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Oh yes I did, I saw what it said, LOL. You was leading them on a surprize hunt with that post, you a sly one for sure,LOL



Yeah, I almost had Rope agreeing with me.
Kinda like putting him on a tight rope :jawdrop:


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I think space has a pullon that they could eat easier
> but a 50 is purty old



Pullon, Huskie
Tomato/tomato


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Yeah, I almost had Rope agreeing with me.
> Kinda like putting him on a tight rope :jawdrop:



Almost heck I agree husky kicks wood stihl kicks pockets.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)

Tom, want to see some pictures I took of some Stihl dealerships here in Texas that I took on a trip.


Sorry Rope, no dogs allowed


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> They might be hungry.



I got a big pile of logs I'm gonna saw up pruty soon, that will feed them ole boys. Reminds me Mow, had a 441 come back today, leaking inlet needle, nothing major but agervating. I replaced the carb and took that thing out to the log pile and that baby was hungry as hell, dayumm that saw cuts good, real good. I asked the feller other than the carb issue how did he like the saw. He said he loved that saw.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Tom, want to see some pictures I took of some Stihl dealerships here in Texas that I took on a trip.
> 
> 
> Sorry Rope, no dogs allowed



Hell shoot em in here. 2000 isn't here to take on Rope so for now I don't think anyone would mind. They can fuss later on, shootem in here, lets see em...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I think space has a pullon that they could eat easier
> but a 50 is purty old



That reminds me Rope, I was gonna toy with Space today and durn if he isn't banned, what happened with that. Space is funny and witty, surprized me to see he got banned..


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)

Can you see this


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)

I have to resize some, hang on


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Can you see this



Nope, need to resize ya pics to 500 x 300 so us slow dial uppers can enjoy the pics too.....


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Hey MOW*

I can't HEAR YOU


What are you trying to say??


Also.. NO CAFFINE - read the camera manual on "shake"


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Here's a real stihl man*

I count 5 Stihl ads. Damn, forgot the hat.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I got a big pile of logs I'm gonna saw up pruty soon, that will feed them ole boys. Reminds me Mow, had a 441 come back today, leaking inlet needle, nothing major but agervating. I replaced the carb and took that thing out to the log pile and that baby was hungry as hell, dayumm that saw cuts good, real good. I asked the feller other than the carb issue how did he like the saw. He said he loved that saw.



That ole boy'd flip out if ya let him run a 372.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I can't HEAR YOU
> 
> 
> What are you trying to say??
> ...


He is sayin got to unload this stuff because husky kicks ya done gone orange , mow
brahahahahah


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 20, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> He is sayin got to unload this stuff because husk kicks ya done gone orange , mow
> brahahahahah





He's sayin "ggggooooottttttooo uunnnnloooaddddd thiss stuufffffff..."

Gheeze Mow, lay of the coffee.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## newguy18 (Jul 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Ya aint, well hell. Need to get overthere and learn from the ole feller, he'll show ya a thing or two ya don't know for sure....



Maybe he could but for awhile he was always asking me to have him repair my saws and mowers.No one but me fixes anything for me except for me i would burn my stuff before someone else fixed it.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I count 5 Stihl ads. Damn, forgot the hat.



Good pic Lake. I already checked out that whole thread. You was sawing some big wood there. That 660 looked good sitting on that stump after the kill, good job ole feller....


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2007)

joatmon said:


> That ole boy'd flip out if ya let him run a 372.




He has a Husky 346 Joat and he likes it too but he likem that 441 ALOT,LOL

The 372 is interesting for sure. I hear that saw is Husky's top dog...


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Good pic Lake. I already checked out that whole thread. You was sawing some big wood there. That 660 looked good sitting on that stump after the kill, good job ole feller....


Yeah just love that notch what is that
called the get it done notch


----------



## joatmon (Jul 20, 2007)

Mow,

Everything's bigger in Texas!

Wait'll DoubleR sees those cute little price tags all lined up pretty on them creamsicles.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 20, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah just love that notch what is that
> called the get it done notch



Nope - the GOT IT DONE notch


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 20, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Mow,
> 
> Everything's bigger in Texas!
> 
> Wait'll DoubleR sees those cute little price tags all lined up pretty on them creamsicles.



What no poem for this thread joat?


----------



## joatmon (Jul 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> He has a Husky 346 Joat and he likes it too but he likem that 441 ALOT,LOL
> 
> The 372 is interesting for sure. I hear that saw is Husky's top dog...



Don't be callin' my saw a dog now!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Nope - the GOT IT DONE notch



Ok I see its all good just pokin fun!


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 20, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Don't be callin' my saw a dog now!





Na.. no dog... a MUTT


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 20, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Mow,
> 
> Everything's bigger in Texas!
> 
> Wait'll DoubleR sees those cute little price tags all lined up pretty on them creamsicles.



Stihl may be bigger in texas but husky is bigger everywhere else.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 20, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Stihl may be bigger in texas but husky is bigger everywhere else.



It's obvious you've spent a lot of time the the PNW:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 20, 2007)

Just Mow said:


>



WHATS WRONG WITH THIS PICTURE? There arent any huskys just those darn german saws what are they called again?poulan.lol


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Hey MOW*



Just Mow said:


>



O.K., so you seen stuff.. but where are the customers???


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 20, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> It's obvious you've spent a lot of time the the PNW:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:



Moving out there next year.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Don't be callin' my saw a dog now!


Hold your head up there joat you are a wolf
more than a dawg and ya know it cause husky's kick.
:angel::


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> It's obvious you've spent a lot of time the the PNW:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:



North
South
East
West
Sit down Husky boys
Cause
STIHL is the best


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 20, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> O.K., so you seen stuff.. but where are the customers???



Out buying huskys.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 20, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Moving out there next year.



Give me some advance notice.. I'll go south.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Mow,
> 
> Everything's bigger in Texas!
> 
> Wait'll DoubleR sees those cute little price tags all lined up pretty on them creamsicles.



Wait till RR see's this,LOLOLOLOLOLOL






He was making fun of a Stihl dealer having in house financing, looks like financing is a way of life for some,hehe


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 20, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> North
> South
> East
> West
> ...



You gotta quit listening to them rumors you hear on the street.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 20, 2007)

*for NewGuy*



newguy18 said:


> What no poem for this thread joat?



He's new; he's back; he doesn't shave,
He just needs to learn how to behave,

The jury's out; they've yet to decide,
But he's got daddy Tom by his AS side,

Life without paw had been hard enough,
Been on his own to learn saws and such,

But he's doing better by following his will,
Cause he's sportin' a Husky; rejected a Stihl.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 20, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> North
> South
> East
> West
> ...



Hmmmm... I can see the cheer leaders.... and the crowd roars in approval


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 20, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hmmmm... I can see the cheer leaders.... and the crowd roars in approval



THEYRE CHEERING THE HUSKY MEN ON NOT THE STIHL BOYS.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Don't be callin' my saw a dog now!



Didn't mean it that way Joat, I meant its suppose to be Husky's best ever, their top dog, I hear alot of good stuff about that 372 so chill ya old bones and calm down,LOL


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 20, 2007)

joatmon said:


> He's new; he's back; he doesn't shave,
> He just needs to learn how to behave,
> 
> The jury's out; they've yet to decide,
> ...



Thanks joat


----------



## joatmon (Jul 20, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Na.. no dog... a MUTT



Yep, Master Uv The Tree


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2007)

joatmon said:


> He's new; he's back; he doesn't shave,
> He just needs to learn how to behave,
> 
> The jury's out; they've yet to decide,
> ...



LOLOLOL, good one. Paw aint done with that boy yet. He'll be orange and white in time or he will be homeless, one or the utter,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 20, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> THEYRE CHEERING THE HUSKY MEN ON NOT THE STIHL BOYS.



Cheering them onto what??? Nobody cheers a bunch of middle aged hairy beerbellied dragon-breath dog-saw totting... oh, forget it...


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)

Now you see why STIHL rules in Texas and Husky plays at Lowe's and TSC/ :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joatmon (Jul 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> LOLOLOL, good one. Paw aint done with that boy yet. He'll be orange and white in time or he will be homeless, one or the utter,LOLOLOLOL



Way I figure it, next time a Demi DVD arrives in the mail, you'll forget that boy for another 18 years.

Note to NG: Hate it for you if you're just discoving this now for yourself. I kinda think you already knew it though.

Oh, Tommie, whose utter you talkin' about?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Didn't mean it that way Joat, I meant its suppose to be Husky's best ever, their top dog, I hear alot of good stuff about that 372 so chill ya old bones and calm down,LOL



Yep -they have one discontinued old dog to enter into the race....opcorn:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> North
> South
> East
> West
> ...


Stihl the best for the dealers they say,
Buy the stihl if your willing to pay,
But for work husky's the way,

Now the truth's out for saw men to see,
Husky before stihl hehehehe,


----------



## joatmon (Jul 20, 2007)

Tommie,

Where's your boy 1000 tonight. I'm callin' him 1000 cause I think he's half or less than he thinks he is.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 20, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Stihl the best for the dealers they say,
> Buy the stihl if your willing to pay,
> But for work husky's the way,
> 
> ...




I'd say something nice, but... here come Joat... you're on his turf..


----------



## manual (Jul 20, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> North
> South
> East
> West
> ...



Oh Look Mow came out with a new Cheer.
Now lets see you do a back flip.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 20, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Where's your boy 1000 tonight. I'm callin' him 1000 cause I think he's half or less than he thinks he is.



I got him down at the husky dealer demoing a real man's saw.I told him he aint allowed to come home until he buys at least 2 huskies or jreds.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 20, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Yep -they have one discontinued old dog to enter into the race....opcorn:



I'm keepin' the old dog. But I got the new dog, the 390. It went to obedience school in Washington.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 20, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Where's your boy 1000 tonight. I'm callin' him 1000 cause I think he's half or less than he thinks he is.



He'll alwasy be newpuss9 to me:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 20, 2007)

joatmon said:


> I'm keepin' the old dog. But I got the new dog, the 390. It went to obedience school in Washington.



I'm so sorry.. on all three counts...


----------



## joatmon (Jul 20, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I'd say something nice, but... here come Joat... you're on his turf..



Ole Rope's doin' pretty good. I'll do the heavy liftin' if needed. Doesn't look like it'll be needed tonight.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 20, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Cheering them onto what??? Nobody cheers a bunch of middle aged hairy beerbellied dragon-breath dog-saw totting... oh, forget it...



Like I said they are cheering on the husky men and not the stihl boys.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)

manual said:


> Oh Look Mow came out with a new Cheer.
> Now lets see you do a back flip.



I didn't go to cheerleading camp like you Mannie


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Now you see why STIHL rules in Texas and Husky plays at Lowe's and TSC/ :hmm3grin2orange:



Nice pics Mow, some fine showrooms there for sure. Here's a pic of the rack I sell off of.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 20, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Like I said they are cheering on the husky men and not the stihl boys.



*
"middle aged hairy beerbellied dragon-breath dog-saw totting... "*


I was talking about the Husky women... young fools are so easy...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Hey Newpuss... search an old 04ultra thread for the Husky girlie pics...


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I didn't go to cheerleading camp like you Mannie


Ya mean they did not have cheer class in yer girl scout troup


----------



## joatmon (Jul 20, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I'm so sorry.. on all three counts...



Don't be sorry. It'll just leave more Stihls for the guys that don't understand Huskys. Different strokes for different folks.

Sorry Tommie, this isn't aimed at you. Since they sent you that Brokeback movie instead of Demi by mistake, I know you've been quite sensitive.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 20, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> *
> "middle aged hairy beerbellied dragon-breath dog-saw totting... "*
> 
> 
> ...



I gotta go buy many more huskys.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Way I figure it, next time a Demi DVD arrives in the mail, you'll forget that boy for another 18 years.
> 
> Note to NG: Hate it for you if you're just discoving this now for yourself. I kinda think you already knew it though.
> 
> Oh, Tommie, whose utter you talkin' about?



When Demi DVD's come in the mail my boy isn't the only thing forgotton, chainsaws, what are they when Demi is on the screen, they are nothing,LOLOL


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2007)

*H*ow do I hide
*U*nder a tree
*S*o that I can
*K*eep people from seeing that I don't have as good of a saw as
*Y*ou do STIHL man.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Ya mean they did not have cheer class in yer girl scout troup



they must have offered it in yours


----------



## joatmon (Jul 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> *
> "middle aged hairy beerbellied dragon-breath dog-saw totting... "*
> 
> .....



Crap, I left the web cam on again .... where's the switch .... oh, wish I could see below my belly ..... there, off.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> *H*ow do I hide
> *U*nder a tree
> *S*o that I can
> *K*eep people from seeing that I don't have as good of a saw as
> *Y*ou do STIHL man.



Go eat your wonder bread and let the husky man talk.I don't recall telling you stihl boys you could speak.


----------



## manual (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I didn't go to cheerleading camp like you Mannie



Yea but I only go there to pick up on the chicks


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Thats it I gotta do to stihl what.....




Hey newpuss...

Don't go there... and your prior post gets you on dangerous grounds..


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 21, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Don't be sorry. It'll just leave more Stihls for the guys that don't understand Huskys. Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> Sorry Tommie, this isn't aimed at you. Since they sent you that Brokeback movie instead of Demi by mistake, I know you've been quite sensitive.




LOLOLOLOLOL, Joat your something else. Let me tell ya Joat when there's talk of Demi all I think about is MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, oh my what a woman. Husky, Stihl, handsaw or axe can't compete with Demi, no way. Hell I'd buy a 372 myself if Demi told me to, tats a fact....


----------



## joatmon (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> *H*ow do I hide
> *U*nder a tree
> *S*o that I can
> *K*eep people from seeing that I don't have as good of a saw as
> *Y*ou do STIHL man.




Well, since you asked and old Troll's not here. Don't take that FAT 441 under the tree if you're wantin' to hide.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Go eat your wonder bread and let the husky man talk.I don't recall telling you stihl boys you could speak.



You are very lucky that we let you speak. You better thank Manny for that.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey newpuss...
> 
> Don't go there... and your prior post gets you on dangerous grounds..



Dude its a joke lighten up.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 21, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Crap, I left the web cam on again .... where's the switch .... oh, wish I could see below my belly ..... there, off.



Ah... so you have bad case of "**** doo...." that's where the belly hangs out more than the **** do... 

damn, now I sound like Newpuss.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Well, since you asked and old Troll's not here. Don't take that FAT 441 under the tree if you're wantin' to hide.



Only reason I would take the 441 under the tree 
would be to put the tree and the Husky both out of their misery.:bang:


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Ah... so you have bad case of "**** doo...." that's where the belly hangs out more than the **** do...
> 
> damn, now I sound like Newpuss.



I though tyou changed your name to new puss.lol


----------



## joatmon (Jul 21, 2007)

*Tweet!*



newguy18 said:


> Go eat your wonder bread and let the husky man talk.I don't recall telling you stihl boys you could speak.



OK, 10 minutes for unnecessary roughness.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Dude its a joke lighten up.



Doesn't bother me, but there's many that will take offence of you keep going down that path.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

joatmon said:


> OK, 10 minutes for unnecessary roughness.



Let me at him.grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Thats it I gotta do to stihl what hitler did to the jews.



I hope all the Jewish people get together and piss all over you before they neg rep you off this site. 
I am not Jewish but I will be the first to hit you soon.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Ah... so you have bad case of "**** doo...." that's where the belly hangs out more than the **** do...
> 
> damn, now I sound like Newpuss.



Yep, but I could still hide behind the 441. Come on Troll. Back me up here. Quick, get a spec or something.


----------



## manual (Jul 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> *
> "middle aged hairy beerbellied dragon-breath dog-saw totting... "*
> 
> 
> ...



Just Remember Those are Ultra's Husky girlie pics.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I hope all the Jewish people get together and piss all over you before they neg rep you off this site.
> I am not Jewish but I will be the first to hit you soon.



And I was gonna rep you tomorrow.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I hope all the Jewish people get together and piss all over you before they neg rep you off this site.
> I am not Jewish but I will be the first to hit you soon.



His paw is being a worthless deadbeat dad AGAIN!!!

Tom, slap your damn kid.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> *H*ow do I hide
> *U*nder a tree
> *S*o that I can
> *K*eep people from seeing that I don't have as good of a saw as
> *Y*ou do STIHL man.


S sorry
T thought
I it 
H had
L lead

H husky's
U Up on
S Stihl
K kicking
Y yerazz


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> And I was gonna rep you tomorrow.



Damn, it let me hit you early















































made ya look, ha


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 21, 2007)

manual said:


> Just Remember Those are Ultra's Husky girlie pics.



No no no... those are *THE* ULTRA HUSKY GIRLIE pics:rockn: :rockn:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> And I was gonna rep you tomorrow.



With what, red guy????

I can take back that wad I gave you in a heatbeat.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> S sorry
> T thought
> I it
> H had
> ...



Ropensaddle
is that because they stihl have to tie you into the horsie ride in front of wally world so you don't fall out and hurt your huskie.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Nice pics Mow, some fine showrooms there for sure. Here's a pic of the rack I sell off of.



Nice looking display Tom


----------



## joatmon (Jul 21, 2007)

*OK, a break in the action*

Mow,

I saw Talladega Night's for the first time the other night. And I'm clueless about the movie. I wondered (no pun intended) why Ricky Bobby was dressed like Mow. Now my wife's wondering (no pun intended again) who Mow is.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Mow,
> 
> I saw Talladega Night's for the first time the other night. And I'm clueless about the movie. I wondered (no pun intended) why Ricky Bobby was dressed like Mow. Now my wife's wondering (no pun intended again) who Mow is.



All she needs to know is

*SHAKE AND BAKE BABY*


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> His paw is being a worthless deadbeat dad AGAIN!!!
> 
> Tom, slap your damn kid.



Huh, hold on, let me put the DVD on pause. Ok, whats that ya say, oh that boy acting up again. 

Boy if I have to pause Demi in Stripper again theres gonna be hell to pay. Play nice son, make ya pappy proud. Now go away, where in the hell is my remote, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, awwwwwwwwwwww there it is, push play, oh my look at them legs, them eyes, that behind, oh Demi call my number baby, wedogggggggggggggggggie.....


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Ropensaddle
> is that because they stihl have to tie you into the horsie ride in front of wally world so you don't fall out and hurt your huskie.:hmm3grin2orange:



Brahahahah purty funny coming from a baker chick!


----------



## joatmon (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Nice looking display Tom



Mow, it's not bad, but you should work with him on the hang tag thing.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Brahahahah purty funny coming from a baker chick!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


>



Confused eh man no offense but the wonder boy thingy 
kinda funny haha not haha funny You might look into it!


----------



## manual (Jul 21, 2007)

*Last time*



Just Mow said:


> You are very lucky that we let you speak. You better thank Manny for that.



I'm staying out of it. Like I said I would.
New guy is on his own, My Hopes are he stays out of trouble.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Confused eh man no offense but the wonder boy thingy
> kinda funny haha not haha funny You might look into it!



Ok, that was good.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 21, 2007)

Talon's here! Hide your saws.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 21, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Mow, it's not bad, but you should work with him on the hang tag thing.



Good eye Joat. We had a issue once with those hang tags. Had a guy switch tags and then demand the lower price on the switch he made. He got shown the door. Since them we have a stick on price sticker on each product in that rack. We use some hang tags but the sticker on the product rules. I think the guy we caught switching tags was RR. We heard a squeaking sound over by the rack before we caught him,LOLOL


----------



## manual (Jul 21, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Talon's here! Hide your saws.



Oh No don't tell me he has another tree job to do.












I could always use some parts off of big brutus


----------



## joatmon (Jul 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Good eye Joat. We had a issue once with those hang tags. Had a guy switch tags and the demand the lower price on the switch he made. He got shown the door. Since them we have a stick on price sticker on each product in that rack. We use some hang tags but the sticker on the product rules. I think the guy we caught switching tags was RR. We heard a squeaking sound over by the rack before we caught him,LOLOL



RR? You don't advertise LOW prices on the net, do ya?


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

The hitler thing is gone so no one will get poed.I gotta get a hold of the guy that does Mr. Frir's land clearing and introduce him to walter to see about a husky to replace his toys... i mean 310 and ht 100.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

Dang mow did not mean to shake ya up that much
at least ya changed it I know your not that way!


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> O.K., so you seen stuff.. but where are the customers???



Asked them to move while I take the pic


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 21, 2007)

Every time I see this thread title... I think of Husqvarna sellin' basketball shoes to inner city kids...

Gary


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> The hitler thing is gone so no one will get poed.I gotta get a hold of the guy that does Mr. Frir's land clearing and introduce him to walter to see about a husky to replace his toys... i mean 310 and ht 100.



Smart move, never talk about a entire race. Your doing good ole boy. You will fill my shoes just fine when I'm dead and gone. Yup that young hubby of Demi is gonna shoot me for sure, what a way to go, shot by a jealous husband, hot diggy dog,LOL


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> WHATS WRONG WITH THIS PICTURE? There arent any huskys just those darn german saws what are they called again?poulan.lol



Sorry Squirt, no dogs allowed


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 21, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Every time I see this thread title... I think of Husqvarna sellin' basketball shoes to inner city kids...
> 
> Gary


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Smart move, never talk about a entire race. Your doing good ole boy. You will fill my shoes just fine when I'm dead and gone. Yup that young hubby of Demi is gonna shoot me for sure, what a way to go, shot by a jealous husband, hot diggy dog,LOL



I gotta go in a few Demi is coming over for the night.hotdayum.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

No city here pard just miles of woods ticks chiggars
oh and the husky dealer ten miles as the crow flies!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep.. the kids learning... If he can get the Elvis stuff down, maybe, maybe, he can.. Wait.. there is that flywheel puller thing too...


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I gotta go in a few Demi is coming over for the night.hotdayum.



You mean she's gonna drive by? Certainly not going to stop.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

PROPS TO CHOWDOZER AND EVERYONE WHO REPPED ME AND GOT ME INTO THE GREEN AGAIN.


THANKS


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Every time I see this thread title... I think of Husqvarna sellin' basketball shoes to inner city kids...
> 
> Gary


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> No city here pard just miles of woods ticks chiggars
> oh and the husky dealer ten miles as the crow flies!



That make sense - you can find a Husky dealer by looking for a bunch of crows around the cacasses...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> PROPS TO CHOWDOZER AND EVERYONE WHO REPPED ME AND GOT ME INTO THE GREEN AGAIN.
> 
> 
> THANKS



I can "fix that"..


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> You mean she's gonna drive by? Certainly not going to stop.



She ain't drivin anyplace you better turn on the light
she is right here on my lap


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I gotta go in a few Demi is coming over for the night.hotdayum.




Boy if Demi comes over to your house tomorrow morning the paper will read:

FATHER KILLS SON IN A FIT OF PASSION. SHOT HIM 372 TIMES.

Don't you worry though boy, you won't be able to read the headlines, you'll be up in heaven looking down on ya paw with Demi riding into the sunset in a shiny new Caddy singing Oh Happy Days, hehehehehe


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> You mean she's gonna drive by? Certainly not going to stop.



2 WORDS FLAT TIRE....I laid out spike strips.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> That make sense - you can find a Husky dealer by looking for a bunch of crows around the cacasses...



Don't forget the smell when the wind picks up


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Boy if Demi comes over to your house tomorrow morning the paper will read:
> 
> FATHER KILLS SON IN A FIT OF PASSION. SHOT HIM 372 TIMES.
> 
> Don't you worry though boy, you won't be able to read the headlines, you'll be up in heaven looking down on ya paw with Demi riding into the sunset in a shiny new Caddy singing Oh Happy Days, hehehehehe



I got plenty of bullet proof vests.She's here hot dog.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I can "fix that"..


Take it easy on the kid he's just havin fun the champ takes purty good care of him ya know!


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 21, 2007)

This Demi chick must be hot...    HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I kill me!

Gary


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jul 21, 2007)

Never mind me, I'm just upping my post count.

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> This Demi chick must be hot...    HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I kill me!
> 
> Gary



Step away from the beer sir
Step away from the beer


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Don't forget the smell when the wind picks up




The blowing (wind) keeps the fly(s) down.... Oh.. sorry, I was in the Demi dvd thead.. :monkey:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I got plenty of bullet proof vests.She's here hot dog.



Be over in my tank in just a few minutes boy, I shoulda known I coulda trust my own blood around Demi, hell I couldn't trust the blood in my own veins around that woman,LOLOL


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 21, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> This Demi chick must be hot...    HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I kill me!
> 
> Gary



Hey - you're supposed to be out with the bar skank. Finished already???


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> That make sense - you can find a Husky dealer by looking for a bunch of crows around the cacasses...



Yeah come to think of it they had a bunch of stihl carcases
around back in the weeds did not know that though thanks!


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Be over in my tank in just a few minutes boy, I shoulda known I coulda trust my own blood around Demi, hell I couldn't trust the blood in my own veins around that woman,LOLOL



Thats alright we are finished tonight i die a happy man.I fixed her flat tire too.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah come to think of it they had a bunch of stihl cacuses
> around back in the weeds did not know that though thanks!



It took you nine minutes to reply.
What, were you trying to start your Huskie :jawdrop:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 21, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> This Demi chick must be hot...    HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I kill me!
> 
> Gary



Hot aint the word ole boy. Up at the shop I got a 3' by 5' poster of Miss Demi. The utter day some customer got too close and breathed on it. I saw it happen and had my men take him out behind the shop and whip him. How dare he breath on Demi, thats like committing sewie side in my shop,:angry2: :angry2: :angry2: :


----------



## manual (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Sorry Squirt, no dogs allowed



Only because Dogs belong out side where the action is.:biggrinbounce2:
Stihl Sets on racks
Husky Kicks


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> It took you nine minutes to reply.
> What, were you trying to start your Huskie :jawdrop:



No trying to start that stihl you sold him today.I had to bring my 141 over because that 441 wouldn't start.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> It took you nine minutes to reply.
> What, were you trying to start your Huskie :jawdrop:


Sorry on dialup and starting to get sleepy


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

Be back soon
gotta go take a squirt


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Thats alright we are finished tonight i die a happy man.I fixed her flat tire too.



According to what I'm hearing from her you had the "flat tire",LOLOLOLOLOLOL

Its ok boy, don't blame ya for trying ya luck but to get Miss Demi ya gotta have STIHL in your SHAFT boy, hahahahahahahaha


----------



## manual (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> It took you nine minutes to reply.
> What, were you trying to start your Huskie :jawdrop:



Mow, Mow 
Wake up, Arnt you the one trying to buy a stihl that has never started in 30 Years. Bahahahahahahahaaha


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Sorry on dialup and starting to get sleepy



I forgot, you were from Arkansas


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Thats alright we are finished tonight i die a happy man.I fixed her flat tire too.



Typical kid - all over in 15 seconds...


----------



## manual (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Be back soon
> gotta go take a squirt



Now we know where 2000 is.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

manual said:


> Mow, Mow
> Wake up, Arnt you the one trying to buy a stihl that has never started in 30 Years. Bahahahahahahahaaha



I'll take a saw that has not ever been started over a Huskiepoulanjohnseredmccullochhomelite saw anyday.


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 21, 2007)

manual said:


> Only because Dogs belong out side where the action is.:biggrinbounce2:
> Stihl Sets on racks
> Husky Kicks



You be hyping Husky saws with a Jonny avatar. Me guesses you got Stihl's in the shed.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Typical kid - all over in 15 seconds...




  good one!!!!!!


----------



## manual (Jul 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Typical kid - all over in 15 seconds...



Careful now New Guy is in the green,
Now he can neg you.



That was funny.


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I'll take a saw that has not ever been started over a Huskiepoulanjohnseredmccullochhomelite saw anyday.



Be careful Mow, say all those crappy saws in one mouthful and some of us are going to have to take you down and wash your mouth out with Stihl bar oil!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 21, 2007)

manual said:


> Careful now New Guy is in the green,
> Now he can neg you.
> 
> 
> ...





I can take a one point hit, and deliver a -65


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 21, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Be careful Mow, say all those crappy saws in one mouthful and some of us are going to have to take you down and wash your mouth out with Stihl bar oil!



HEY - if you do it here, BIO OIL - you're in THE GREAT PNW! If you do it in Texas, used engine oil will be fine...


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I'll take a saw that has not ever been started over a Huskiepoulanjohnseredmccullochhomelite saw anyday.


What ya don't know is I'm holden it for ransom
some one can't reveal sent me a pm said they would send it my way and to hold out on ya since I have no use for it it can set in the shed for years and years.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> What ya don't know is I'm holden it for ransom
> some one can't reveal sent me a pm said they would send it my
> way and to hold out on ya since I have no use for it it can set in the shed for years and years.



Damn it, you :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored: . You promised you wouldn't say anything...


Plan B...


----------



## manual (Jul 21, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> You be hyping Husky saws with a Jonny avatar. Me guesses you got Stihl's in the shed.



Er ahh, My stihl is in the back of the truck with the Jonny.:blush:
I was out cutting wood up to 10:00 tonight


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Damn it, you :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored: . You promised you wouldn't say anything...
> 
> 
> Plan B...



I guess I never will know what it will cost since nobody will shoot me a price.
I talked to RR2 today and he said you had it.
I thought we had a deal earlier with the train set and 40 hats.opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## manual (Jul 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Damn it, you :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored: . You promised you wouldn't say anything...
> 
> 
> Plan B...



LOL a new game eh.
Hide it "from" the weenie.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Damn it, you :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored: . You promised you wouldn't say anything...
> 
> 
> Plan B...


I know nothing of a name what saw 
mow who what


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 21, 2007)

manual said:


> Er ahh, My stihl is in the back of the truck with the Jonny.:blush:
> I was out cutting wood up to 10:00 tonight



AHA! So you use the Stihl in the dark so no one can see.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I guess I never will know what it will cost since nobody will shoot me a price.
> I talked to RR2 today and he said you had it.
> I thought we had a deal earlier with the train set and 40 hats.opcorn: opcorn:



RR is living up to his name. In any case, I think you missed a couple of zeros of the hats!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I know nothing of a name what saw
> mow who what




better... but mow's onto you... Don't tell him Double AGHHH was the "middle man".


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

manual said:


> LOL a new game eh.
> Hide the weenie. I play that game with Woodie all the time



Damn Manny, quit telling us about your sex life. :censored: :taped:


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> RR is living up to his name. In any case, I think you missed a couple of zeros of the hats!



It would be nice to have, but I guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

15 seconds with Demi my Paw wishes he could get that much.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> It would be nice to have, but I guess it wasn't meant to be.



If you were man enough to turn up in person, with wads of cash... you never know what may transpire..


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I guess I never will know what it will cost since nobody will shoot me a price.
> I talked to RR2 today and he said you had it.
> I thought we had a deal earlier with the train set and 40 hats.opcorn: opcorn:


Hey mow I can make a deal but it starts with
you sayin husky kicks and tellin the truth of 
them there stihl workin on it saws>


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> 15 seconds with Demi my Paw wishes he could get that much.



Now you gotta clean that stuff off the poster before he see's it.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> If you were man enough to turn up in person, with wads of cash... you never know what may transpire..



Hold that thought. I am gonna try and go with RR2 the next time he visits.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Hold that thought. I am gonna try and go with RR2 the next time he visits.



:rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Now you gotta clean that stuff off the poster before he see's it.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Hey mow I can make a deal but it starts with
> you sayin husky kicks and tellin the truth of
> them there stihl workin on it saws>



Not gonna happen. See post 785


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 21, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Now you gotta clean that stuff off the poster before he see's it.



Drool cleans up easy..


----------



## manual (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> It would be nice to have, but I guess it wasn't meant to be.



you better stop writing to 2000.
this an open thread. go take your squirt to the back room.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Now you gotta clean that stuff off the poster before he see's it.



shhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhh.



See that chick in Manual's avatar? That's Manual. Go for it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> See that chick in Manual's avatar? That's Manual. Go for it! :hmm3grin2orange:



Are you sure it aint mow with a wig on?


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Are you sure it aint mow with a wig on?



Naw, that's Manual alright. Just have a few more beers, everything will look much better.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

I guess my paw couldn't get his tank startedto come kill me.I told him to buy a husky tank but he had to buy a stihl tank.


----------



## manual (Jul 21, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> See that chick in Manual's avatar? That's Manual. Go for it! :hmm3grin2orange:



Now thats not me.
I told ya chicks dig A Jonsered Man.
See how she is making a "M" for Manual.


2000 makes a "S" for Stihl, by getting on his knees for Mow.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

manual said:


> Now thats not me.
> I told ya chicks dig A Jonsered Man.
> See how she is making a "M" for Manual.
> 
> ...



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: good one


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

manual said:


> Now thats not me.
> I told ya chicks dig A Jonsered Man.
> See how she is making a "M" for Manual.
> 
> ...



Better watch out.
Woodie is going to get jealous :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Better watch out.
> Woodie is going to get jealous :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


I don't do an s for anyone...... i did try an h once threw my back out.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I don't do an s for anyone...... i did try an h once threw my back out.



Did Manny like the H


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

Mow mow were did ya saw go,
I ain't telling even though I know,

You wonder wonder about that saw,
Even though husky has it all,

Now you ask what it will cost,
Then you said no and that is your loss,

That saw is old and will need some new tricks,
But always behind husky as husky's kick!

Now to all my friend and foes
I will tune in tommaro as the story goes.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Did Manny like the H



Did it at work trying to do 4 things at once.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Mow mow were did ya saw go,
> I ain't telling even though I know,
> 
> You wonder wonder about that saw,
> ...



g'nite


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> g'nite



Night all.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey - you're supposed to be out with the bar skank. Finished already???



Nope... just got home... we're off to bed...

Oh yeah... I got a good punch in the arm for the bar skank comment... and the "she never shuts up" comment too...

Actually... i'm bein' pulled by the ear right now... I'm a bad boy...:help: 

Later...

Gary


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

husky is the best much better than a  stihl.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> husky is the best much better than a  poulan.



Now youre talking


----------



## joatmon (Jul 21, 2007)

:hmm3grin2orange:


Lakeside53 said:


> Hey - you're supposed to be out with the bar skank. Finished already???



Ole Gary, finished? Yep, he's faster than Termite! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

Where oh where is 2000 today,
Why does he post and then run away,

Well I serched the site over an thought I found stihl boy
He tried a husky and pfatttt husky kicks on!!!!!

Blues despair and the brand huske e e e,
Made him go out and hide by the tree,,

Well I searched the site over and thought I found stihl boy,
He tried a husky an pfatttt husky kicks on,

Blues despair and the brand huske e e e,
Made him trade norris on a 372 xp p p p

He thought the chuck norris would out cut the husky,
But when he tried it he found Pfatttt he was wrong!


Thank you ,Thank you very much


----------



## joatmon (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Now youre talking



Own a Husky; treated like I have scurvy,
Don't own a Stihl, cause I'm not worthy,

Scurvy's prevented by a lemon and lime,
Stihl envy's prevented by the fastest cutting time.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Where oh where is 2000 today,
> Why does he post and then run away,
> 
> Well I serched the site over an thought I found stihl boy
> ...



Great! Take a bow there Rope (after making sure 1000's not around)


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Great! Take a bow there Rope (after making sure 1000's not around)


Thanks a little sleep does wanders!


----------



## joatmon (Jul 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Thanks a little sleep does wanders!



Have a good one Rope. Stopped in for a bite of lunch. Back to work. Might have to play with that ported 390 a little. I put a little premium mix in it last night and it growled good. Dog ya know?

Jack AKA Joat


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Have a good one Rope. Stopped in for a bite of lunch. Back to work. Might have to play with that ported 390 a little. I put a little premium mix in it last night and it growled good. Dog ya know?
> 
> Jack AKA Joat


Never tried one 395 close? Must pull a good bar as the 
big dogs kick have fun with your saw I want to port but 
still scared I will get too greedy on the grinder


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

Stihl envy's prevented by the fastest cutting time.[/QUOTE]

which is held by a husky.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Never tried one 395 close? Must pull a good bar as the
> big dogs kick have fun with your saw I want to port but
> still scared I will get too greedy on the grinder



I'm new to this stuff. Dean at WHS did the work.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Stihl envy's prevented by the fastest cutting time.



which is held by a husky.[/QUOTE]

Good on ya yungun.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I guess my paw couldn't get his tank startedto come kill me.I told him to buy a husky tank but he had to buy a stihl tank.



I took the wise mans approach, I sent Demi's great grand ma over to ya, how was she,LOL


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I took the wise mans approach, I sent Demi's great grand ma over to ya, how was she,LOL



I don't know I was to busy with Demi.How was your hand?


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

Rope was right husky kicks.....stihls butt.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I don't know I was to busy with Demi.How was your hand?



SLIPPERY, bet yours with ole granny wasn't,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Rope was right husky kicks.....stihls butt.



Boy the only Husky kicks butt at is pulling the sled, now go on outside and get ya paw the mail will ya, and remember its snowy out there, use the sled if ya want,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Austin1 (Jul 21, 2007)

I have to admit I once thought Stihls were over priced JUNK! But that was because I was exposed to abused homeowner Stihls, like 170s and such that all my neighbors and friends own. My first post on A.S was why does everyone hate Poulans? As for me I found them to be much better than the cheaper Stihls for the money. I have always owned a big mac still to me they are the KING!But Now when I look back and see that my little poulan was fed good fuel plus a muffler mod and a sharp, okay very sharp chain I can see why it Kicked Stihl but! I own two Classic Stihls a 041super and a 056mag I had a 044 but to be honest was not that impressed with it.But I Really like that 041 and 056 they feel like real saws to me! But if I had to pick a new saw it would be a Jred! They don't have a twisted handle on them like a husky they look better have the same motor what else could you ask for!
Plus my Jred dealer is the only honest dealer I have found. But I still have a soft spot for the older big Stihls at least I can get parts for em.
Thats my 2 cents on this post.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Stihl envy's prevented by the fastest cutting time
> which is held by a husky.



Not in all saw classes, but in some, and Dolmar beats them both in some also - extreme brand loyalty is just foolish......


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Where oh where is 2000 today,
> Why does he post and then run away,
> 
> Well I serched the site over an thought I found stihl boy
> ...


One more time


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> One more time



Man, as much as you and manny like to say my name I will start up a AA club for yall. You and manny bring your saws to the meeting, we will all sit in a circle and manny can be the pivot man I have a bunch of sweetgum he can use


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Man, as much as you and manny like to say my name I will start up a AA club for yall. You and manny bring your saws to the meeting, we will all sit in a circle and manny can be the pivot man I have a bunch of sweetgum he can use



Awww now there he is did ya like that 372 ?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Awww now there he is did ya like that 372 ?



Never ran one, can't say 'til I do. Seems to be one the best oranges though....


----------



## Austin1 (Jul 21, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Not in all saw classes, but in some, and Dolmar beats them both in some also - extreme brand loyalty is just foolish......


I gave you a Rep for that one! I really don't care what the brand is as long as I am happy with it and it makes a big pile of chips at my feet! I have been playing with a Poulan 306a lately and what a beast, But my hands tingle after a few cuts.But then again Jreds don't have a bent handle on them thats whats makes em better than Husky.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Hmmmmmmm*







$500.00 for the Stihl and sold. $50.00 for the Husky or best offer, still can't sell it, wait, wheres RR at,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Never ran one, can't say 'til I do. Seems to be one the best oranges though....


Well pard if ya ever make it near here I would be glad to show ya one and see if norris can take the heat is norris
a stock saw?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Well pard if ya ever make it near here I would be glad to show ya one and see if norris can take the heat is norris
> a stock saw?



Chuck is getting old for his days of cutting, he is on crutches now .stock.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> $500.00 for the Stihl and sold. $50.00 for the Husky or best offer, still can't sell it, wait, wheres RR at,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



I just about spit mac&cheese on the screen!!!!!!LOL


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> $500.00 for the Stihl and sold. $50.00 for the Husky or best offer, still can't sell it, wait, wheres RR at,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


Try setting a new dog beside the new stihl
and you may see a change in sales!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 21, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I just about spit mac&cheese on the screen!!!!!!LOL




Don't laff, it tant funny, I gotta get that dayumm ugly thing outta here,LOLOL BTW it comes with 2 extra chains. The 360 Stihl came with no bar or chain and sold it in 3 days. Whatcha say 2000, give me 25.00 for that Husky, come on man, do a guy a favor, that thing has to go,


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Try setting a new dog beside the new stihl
> and you may see a change in sales!



Awwwwwwwwww gotcha. That new Stihl is a 7 year old MS360. In fact its older than the Husky sitting beside it. Come on Rope buy that Husky, it runs good, for you $15.00 since you are a Husky man, whatcha say???


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

I do wish husky would be better on dealer incentives
and that seems to be the problem with the dealer interest.
As far as a saw goes they kick but have talked to local dealers
and they don't get a fair shake but husky's still kick!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwwwwwwwww gotcha. That new Stihl is a 7 year old MS360. In fact its older than the Husky sitting beside it. Come on Rope buy that Husky, it runs good, for you $15.00 since you are a Husky man, whatcha say???


Now thall you know I would jump on that deal
I am not stupid as that is a good saw and at would be a steal I would
not do ya that way.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Don't laff, it tant funny, I gotta get that dayumm ugly thing outta here,LOLOL BTW it comes with 2 extra chains. The 360 Stihl came with no bar or chain and sold it in 3 days. Whatcha say 2000, give me 25.00 for that Husky, come on man, do a guy a favor, that thing has to go,



Is the dumpster full out back? I'm diggin in my pockets now: I have 28 cent, 2 jaw breakers, and a pack of matches that have 1 more match left. Wanna trade?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Now thall you know I would jump on that deal
> I am not stupid as that is a good saw and at would be a steal I would
> not do ya that way.



I agree Rope, that saw for 50.00 is a good deal indeed. I've have a few look at it and go naaaaaaaaaa, no thanks, I can't believe it. That MS360 was in great shape for its age but that Husky is in good shape too, its a steal for 50.00 but no bites yet but I'll getter sold....


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 21, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Is the dumpster full out back? I'm diggin in my pockets now: I have 28 cent, 2 jaw breakers, and a pack of matches that have 1 more match left. Wanna trade?



Hang onto the 28 cents. If I haven't sold it by next week we got a deal, 28 cents. No saw sits around here and not get sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I agree Rope, that saw for 50.00 is a good deal indeed. I've have a few look at it and go naaaaaaaaaa, no thanks, I can't believe it. That MS360 was in great shape for its age but that Husky is in good shape too, its a steal for 50.00 but no bites yet but I'll getter sold....



That was a very clean 360 indeed and that husky will sell I don't
have use for a small husky as have got used to wagging the 372
but a home owner would scrape it up here Quick.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Hang onto the 28 cents. If I haven't sold it by next week we got a deal, 28 cents. No saw sits around here and not get sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You might want the matches too. They are from Pure Gold and me and the buds saw a girl that looked like Demi! As I turned around in my chair(and about fell out) to tell a bud that I wish Tom wuz here. He said hell yeah and passed out, bad night for him.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> You might want the matches too. They are from Pure Gold and me and the buds saw a girl that looked like Demi! As I turned around in my chair(and about fell out) to tell a bud that I wish Tom wuz here. He said hell yeah and passed out, bad night for him.



Hey 2000 how you like that cs 346 I had a cs 300 for four years 
good cheap climber until I left it in the bucket and forgot rain gear
was totally submerged overnight dried it off and ran ok for two more
months then finally seized.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Hey 2000 how you like that cs 346 I had a cs 300 for four years
> good cheap climber until I left it in the bucket and forgot rain gear
> was totally submerged overnight dried it off and ran ok for two more
> months then finally seized.



I love it! It is very light and is a super limbing saw. It lacks grunt but still is a good saw, not bad for $140 new. I want a ms200 rear handle but can't afford it now


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I love it! It is very light and is a super limbing saw. It lacks grunt but still is a good saw, not bad for $140 new. I want a ms200 rear handle but can't afford it now


Yeah we agree as far as a climber
I want cheap if it falls and it prolly will It would be torture to see 600.00 smash into the ground. I did have a stihl climber that
had the clip thingy and thought it was a great idea but I will
not use any makers clip anymore as the one I used broke and
down went the saw. I now use a homemade lanyard with a ladder
snap at the end and snap on the handle much better!


----------



## joatmon (Jul 21, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I just about spit mac&cheese on the screen!!!!!!LOL



Who's Mac. And Cheese is a real funny name for a man. Must be from Wisconsin, eh?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 21, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Who's Mac. And Cheese is a real funny name for a man. Must be from Wisconsin, eh?



LOL, I don't think I can hang with you, not gonna try.....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 21, 2007)

*I use the hoe*



ropensaddle said:


> Yeah we agree as far as a climber
> I want cheap if it falls and it prolly will It would be torture to see 600.00 smash into the ground. I did have a stihl climber that
> had the clip thingy and thought it was a great idea but I will
> not use any makers clip anymore as the one I used broke and
> ...



Yeah, I agree. You won't see my arse in a tree, much less with a $600 saw.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> $500.00 for the Stihl and sold. $50.00 for the Husky or best offer, still can't sell it, wait, wheres RR at,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Is that husky one that you are selling?


----------



## joatmon (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Is that husky one that you are selling?



NewGuy,

OK, your paw is not always straight with ya. Look at that pic again.

1. Notice how the Husky's out front and all. There's a reason for that and you're smart enough to figure it out.

2. Notice how the Husky's been used and obviously cut wood. That Stihl's a showpiece, housed in a shed or perhaps mounted above the bed or the by the TV you've seen at paws with Demi on the screen. There's a reason for Husky looking like it's cut half of a National Forest and you're smart enough to figure it out.

Remember NewGuy, a picture says a thousand words.

OK, kid, now go and do good. Oh, don't forget to wash behind your ears and clean those fingernails before church in the morning.

Uncle Joat 

PS: No, I ain't no kin to your paw.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh K it was hot last nite guess something else is going on
anyway husky kicks just had to say it could not resist!


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah kinda slow tonight I think we made the stihl guys cry.
:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Yeah kinda slow tonight I think we made the stihl guys cry.
> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Just know there as out classed as there saws hehehehehe.
Be careful but get em newguy tried to rep ya your starting 
to get better at posting just be careful we don't want to
lose ya as it is easy to get carried away.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Just know there as out classed as there saws hehehehehe.



All to true man.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep, Rope, NewUn and ole Joat are here.

Game, Set, Match.

Night all and have a safe week. I'm going to play with the family at the beach this week. (Oh, right after church, NG. Have to set a good example for you, unlike that paw of yours.)

Joat


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Yep, Rope, NewUn and ole Joat are here.
> 
> Game, Set, Match.
> 
> ...


Yeah good to set right example to follow gn


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 21, 2007)

I'll be back in about an hour gotta let the whiners on.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I'll be back in about an hour gotta let the whiners on.




You already are!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

Guess every one stayed up too late last night
and are pumpkins tonight well at least they're
orange the kickin color brahahahahahah!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 21, 2007)

The two-tone guys are relaxing over few cold packs.. job done. The mono-tone (baby poop color) sawyers are still sweating the little stuff


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> The two-tone guys are relaxing over few cold packs.. job done. The mono-tone (baby poop color) sawyers are still sweating the little stuff


Job done has more than one perspective but purty funny 
lake I will be rested soon and have a better come back.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok newguy I'm gonna leave them with ya get em boy
I,m out of steam and my lady,s wantin well just make us
proud I know you got it in ya I will be back to check on ya
just be careful like we said earlier!


----------



## joatmon (Jul 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> The two-tone guys are relaxing over few cold packs.. job done. The mono-tone (baby poop color) sawyers are still sweating the little stuff



Two points Andy:

1. Creamsicles are build to take a lickin'.

2. Creamsicles are for kids.

Cheers and Happy Felling,

Joat


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

Well heck everyone left to go buy huskys.


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 22, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Well heck everyone left to go buy huskys.



Nowhere here to buy Husky's. They don't sell them here. The trees are too big.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 22, 2007)

From what I see on tv there are no trees fires take them
but husky's kick and the 3120 xp will handle what your
talkin bout I'm sure.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 22, 2007)

Stihl working on it,
stihl behind husky,
stihl trying to get this stupid thing started,
Stihl think I,m # 1,
stihl is like should ,
Should have bought a husky as they kick


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Stihl working on it,
> stihl behind husky,
> stihl trying to get this stupid thing started,
> Stihl think I,m # 1,
> ...



+1


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 22, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Nowhere here to buy Husky's. They don't sell them here. The trees are too big.



Yeah those willows can be rough on one of those dogs :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Yeah those willows can be rough on one of those dogs :hmm3grin2orange:



Even harder on a stihl.I don't think an 880 would handle it.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 22, 2007)

:taped:


newguy18 said:


> Even harder on a stihl.I don't think an 880 would handle it.



Until you run one your standard reply should be "No Comment"  

I forgot Squirt, you probably couldn't even lift an 880


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> :taped:
> 
> Until you run one your standard reply should be "No Comment"
> 
> I forgot Squirt, you probably couldn't even lift an 880



If i was even slightly intrested in useing one i could go up to john's lawn equipment and try one.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 22, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> If i was even slightly intrested in useing one i could go up to john's lawn equipment and try one.



Well get on up to Johns and have him lift it up to the log and then let you hold it and cut a cookie


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 22, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Well get on up to Johns and have him lift it up to the log and then let you hold it and cut a cookie



Bout all it would cut if and only if ya got it started


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 22, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Bout all it would cut if and only if ya got it started



Trying to break the Squirt in. It's what he is used to cutting with his dog.:rockn:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 22, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Trying to break the Squirt in. It's what he is used to cutting with his dog.:rockn:


How ya know he is a squit any how
he may be able to one hand the real dawg 3120 you know the one that
makes the 880 go and hide on race day!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 22, 2007)

Well now I don't have to say it it's in my sig but oh well
hear go's are ya ready






















































Husky kicks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Well get on up to Johns and have him lift it up to the log and then let you hold it and cut a cookie



It aint saw enough for me.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 22, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> It aint saw enough for me.



I know, it's way more than you can handle.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I know, it's way more than you can handle.



No its just a little thing.it can't compete with my 51.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 22, 2007)

This tread has got *really boring*, time to close it down??????  opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 22, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> This tread has got really boring, time to close it down??????  opcorn: opcorn:



have another beer


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> have another beer



You need to quit drinking so much beer so you can see that husky is superior.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 22, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> You need to quit drinking so much beer so you can see that husky is superior.



HUSKY Sucks
It REALLY, Really sucks

(Chorus)
Husky sucks, it really really sucks it sucks it sucks it sucks
Husky Sucks

HUSKY Sucks
It REALLY, Really sucks

(Repeat Chorus)
Husky sucks, it really really sucks it sucks it sucks it sucks
Husky Sucks






























































Sorry, couldn't help myself


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> HUSKY Sucks
> It REALLY, Really sucks
> 
> (Chorus)
> ...



How drunk are you?oh wait i just tripped over a few empty cases of german beer.That explains your love of stihl.


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 22, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> You need to quit drinking so much beer so you can see that husky is superior.



Are you talking about Poulan Husky's, Jonsered Husky's, Partner Husky's, or McCulloch Husky's?

You need to narrow it down a little there. Husky's got so many brands I can't keep them straight.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm about to use a stihl to cut a huge log........stihl pullin......stihl pullin....checking to make sure switch is on has gas oil brand new saw....stihl pullin.I give up


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 22, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Are you talking about Poulan Husky's, Jonsered Husky's, Partner Husky's, or McCulloch Husky's?
> 
> You need to narrow it down a little there. Husky's got so many brands I can't keep them straight.



Hey Chow you forgot, RedMax Husky's and Homelite Husky's.


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 22, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I'm about to use a stihl to cut a huge log........stihl pullin......stihl pullin....checking to make sure switch is on has gas oil brand new saw....stihl pullin.I give up



Husky makes a Pullon just for guys like you.


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 22, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Hey Chow you forgot, RedMax Husky's and Homelite Husky's.



oops! It's just one big happy family I guess. When you can't beat #1, you gotta buy your way to the top. That Stihl didn't do it. :deadhorse:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 22, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> have another beer



Thank you, I did.....:rockn:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 22, 2007)

We are going to find out tomorrow as I have found a stihl nazi to race
and I think I will still say husky kicks!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 22, 2007)

It is a 044 walkerized vrs work modded 372
I will let ya know tomorrow night!


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 22, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Thank you, I did.....:rockn:



Have two more then...  
I'll have a Miller lite for you!

Tastes great! Less filling!


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 22, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> It is a 044 walkerized vrs work modded 372
> I will let ya know tomorrow night!



And we are supposed to believe you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 22, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Have two more then...
> I'll have a Miller lite for you!
> 
> Tastes great! Less filling!



Hey, I am drinking with you as well


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 22, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> It is a 044 walkerized vrs work modded 372
> I will let ya know tomorrow night!



Who did that Husky - it is pretty important to know! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 22, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> And we are supposed to believe you :hmm3grin2orange:


I am goin to try to get pics vidieo
I am honest


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 22, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Who did that Husky - it is pretty important to know! :greenchainsaw:


me


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 22, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I am goin to try to get pics vidieo
> I am honest



opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 22, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> me



Well, then it is not possible to judge which saw likely gained the most from the mods, as you are sort of an "unknown quantity".......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 22, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Well, then it is not possible to judge which saw likely gained the most from the mods, as you are sort of an "unknown quantity".......:greenchainsaw:



:hmm3grin2orange: :notrolls2: :hmm3grin2orange:   :bang:


----------



## sperho (Jul 22, 2007)

What is "Husky" and what does "kicks" mean? I'm not sure I get it.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 22, 2007)

sperho said:


> What is "Husky" and what does "kicks" mean? I'm not sure I get it.



It's just some fantasy that Rope dreamed up. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 22, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I'm about to use a stihl to cut a huge log........stihl pullin......stihl pullin....checking to make sure switch is on has gas oil brand new saw....stihl pullin.I give up


 Obviously operator error. Put some gas in it already and make sure it has two stroke oil properly mixed. It goes in the tank at the back. The saw will run with out it but their is a tank at the front for bar and chain oil which lubricates the chain and increases the life of the bar and chain. My 066 fire right up and rips with its 41 inch bar. The saw can't run itself. I mite look at a husky but my three shops are home depot, home depot or 35 miles to the lawn mower shop.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 22, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :notrolls2: :hmm3grin2orange:   :bang:




I didn't mean to be rude, just meant to point out that we have no referense to his abilities as a "saw builder", compared to Walkers.........:greenchainsaw:


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 22, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> I didn't mean to be rude, just meant to point out that we have no referense to his abilities as a "saw builder", compared to Walkers.........:greenchainsaw:



I'd also guess that Walker has several levels of performance. Is it a muffler modded saw or full tilt boogie?


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 22, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> I'd also guess that Walker has several levels of performance. Is it a muffler modded saw or full tilt boogie?



As far as I know, Walkers do a good job, but never a very extensive one, compared to for instance EHP, DN, or WHS....

..some other "builders" have a more mixed reputation......


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> It's just some fantasy that Rope dreamed up. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Kinda like the fantasy that stihl is number 1.I wonder who dreamed that up or if it was a joke that went to far.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

bks044 said:


> Obviously operator error. Put some gas in it already and make sure it has two stroke oil properly mixed. It goes in the tank at the back. The saw will run with out it but their is a tank at the front for bar and chain oil which lubricates the chain and increases the life of the bar and chain. My 066 fire right up and rips with its 41 inch bar. The saw can't run itself. I mite look at a husky but my three shops are home depot, home depot or 35 miles to the lawn mower shop.



It has gas at 50 to 1 on switch is on it has chain oil in the front and it is brand new...oh wait i found the problem its a stihl.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 22, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Kinda like the fantasy that stihl is number 1.I wonder who dreamed that up or if it was a joke that went to far.



Not just number 1 Squirt

STIHL NUMBER 1 WORLDWIDE


Husky,still back of the pack


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Not just number 1 Squirt
> 
> STIHL NUMBER 1 WORLDWIDE
> 
> ...



hahahahahahahahahaha its even funnier a second time.


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 22, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha its even funnier a second time.



So do you run a Poulan Husky, a Mac Husky, a Redmax Husky, a Partner Husky, or a Homelite Husky? Or do you know?


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 22, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> It has gas at 50 to 1 on switch is on it has chain oil in the front and it is brand new...oh wait i found the problem its a husky.



I knew if we gave you some time you would figure it out.

What are we going to do without you when school starts back up :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I knew if we gave you some time you would figure it out.
> 
> What are we going to do without you when school starts back up :hmm3grin2orange:



I dropped out in eighth grade.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> So do you run a Poulan Husky, a Mac Husky, a Redmax Husky, a Partner Husky, or a Homelite Husky? Or do you know?


Don't know don't care it runs better than any stihl i ever used.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 22, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I dropped out in eighth grade.



Never to late to go back. You will just be a very old eighth grader.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 22, 2007)

Yall are a trip, have a case on me


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Never to late to go back. You will just be a very old eighth grader.


I ain't going back.I dropped out because i wanted to go to work and learn all kinds of trades which i have done.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Yall are a trip, have a case on me



I can't drink yet.  oh well you gys can keep a secret.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 22, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I ain't going back.I dropped out because i wanted to go to work and learn all kinds of trades which i have done.



Yeah but you left too early. They were getting ready to go over grammar and s


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Yeah but you left too early. They were getting ready to go over grammar and s


Yeah you are probably right i did leave to early but I would go crazy doing paper work all day and even crazier learning spanish.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 22, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I can't drink yet.  oh well you gys can keep a secret.



I now can offer some good advice......don't start!!!!


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 22, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I dropped out in eighth grade.



Go back to school. As you become older, it will become more important.


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 22, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Yeah you are probably right i did leave to early but I would go crazy doing paper work all day and even crazier learning spanish.



The reality is the Spanish population is increasing faster than all other ethnic groups. In Florida, I would guess even more so. Learn Spanish.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Go back to school. As you become older, it will become more important.



Idroped out 4 years ago.It was to late to go back after i started working and enjoyed learning how to build and fix things.


----------



## sperho (Jul 22, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Go back to school. As you become older, it will become more important.



Just like wearing hearing protection. Too much :rockn: without cutting the dBs leads to :monkey: waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too soon. Just had to get that in there...  

Oh, and Husky LICKS!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 22, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> The reality is the Spanish population is increasing faster than all other ethnic groups. In Florida, I would guess even more so. Learn Spanish.



Not that I have anything against the other groups but here it looks as if Americans will be the minority soon...


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 22, 2007)

Nerwguy, if you only take one thing away from this thread, take this.

There are people much older than you here, they have lived and learned. They have made mistakes, they have had to overcome their mistakes. You have an oppurtunity for free advice from many different people, some of them are extremely wise people. Listen to them. They were in your shoes once. Don't think you know better than they do. You don't. Ignorance is a hindrance of the youth. Wisdom comes from making mistakes. Learn from the mistakes the folks here have made so that you don't have to repeat the same mistakes.


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 22, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Not that I have anything against the other groups but here it looks as if Americans will be the minority soon...



Yes.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 22, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Nerwguy, if you only take one thing away from this thread, take this.
> 
> There are people much older than you here, they have lived and learned. They have made mistakes, they have had to overcome their mistakes. You have an oppurtunity for free advice from many different people, some of them are extremely wise people. Listen to them. They were in your shoes once. Don't think you know better than they do. You don't. Ignorance is a hindrance of the youth. Wisdom comes from making mistakes. Learn from the mistakes the folks here have made so that you don't have to repeat the same mistakes.



Yea, what he said


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Nerwguy, if you only take one thing away from this thread, take this.
> 
> There are people much older than you here, they have lived and learned. They have made mistakes, they have had to overcome their mistakes. You have an opportunity for free advice from many different people, some of them are extremely wise people. Listen to them. They were in your shoes once. Don't think you know better than they do. You don't. Ignorance is a hindrance of the youth. Wisdom comes from making mistakes. Learn from the mistakes the folks here have made so that you don't have to repeat the same mistakes.



I have considered getting a ged but i ain't going back to school.As for mistakes i had a job offer recently from Asplunduh that if I started out on the ground for a month then climbed for 2 months that the would give me a crew to supervise while i climbed.The only reason i haven't took it is because it is line clearance and if i do tree work which i want to do i want to be a tree surgeon and care for trees not butcher them.


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 22, 2007)

When I was in my early 20's, I knew a guy that was in his mid 80's. I talked to him often. I had just gotten into investing. He gave me some advice that I didn't follow up on. I wish I would have.

His advice was, "There is a finite amount of land in the world. The number of people is not getting smaller." I could have afforded to buy land then. If I had bought land in several select areas, I would be retired now at 45 years old. The stupid thing is, I knew where to buy land then.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 22, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I have considered getting a ged but i ain't going back to school.As for mistakes i had a job offer recently from Asplunduh that if I started out on the ground for a month then climbed for 2 months that the would give me a crew to supervise while i climbed.The only reason i haven't took it is because it is line clearance and if i do tree work which i want to do i want to be a tree surgeon and care for trees not butcher them.



Get your GED.


----------



## Bowtie (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry, but number one, I aint learning spanish...this is America, our language is ENGLISH.

number two, over half the mexicans entering this country in the past 5 years are illegal aliens. Hell with conforming to that.

im not racist, but something has to be done, or we may well be Spanish America in the furure.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 22, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I have considered getting a ged but i ain't going back to school.As for mistakes i had a job offer recently from Asplunduh that if I started out on the ground for a month then climbed for 2 months that the would give me a crew to supervise while i climbed.The only reason i haven't took it is because it is line clearance and if i do tree work which i want to do i want to be a tree surgeon and care for trees not butcher them.




No way Aslpunduh is giving you a crew after 3 mos. You need to go through an apprentice program that is longer than that!!!


Get your GED..............you willl regret it if you don't!!!


Just out of curiousity..............what did your parents think of you quitting in the 8th grade???


As the father of a 5 th and 9th grader............no way in hell are they quitting school..............college is a definite too!!!


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> No way Aslpunduh is giving you a crew after 3 mos. You need to go through an apprentice program that is longer than that!!!
> 
> 
> Get your GED..............you willl regret it if you don't!!!
> ...



They didn't like it at first but then saw there was no way i was going and if i did i would just yell the teachers to :censored: off when they handed me work.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> No way Aslpunduh is giving you a crew after 3 mos. You need to go through an apprentice program that is longer than that!!!
> 
> 
> Get your GED..............you willl regret it if you don't!!!
> ...



That is what the owner of Asplunduh said as my mom used to work for the company that supplied thier insurance he also mentioned something about a shortage of climbers in the area.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 22, 2007)

Get yer popcorn, get yer popcorn, hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeopcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 22, 2007)

Newguy18.................


It is one thing to be perceived as a........take your pick of words here boys!!!!


It is another to post on the web and remove all doubt!!!


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 22, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I have considered getting a ged but i ain't going back to school.As for mistakes i had a job offer recently from Asplunduh that if I started out on the ground for a month then climbed for 2 months that the would give me a crew to supervise while i climbed.The only reason i haven't took it is because it is line clearance and if i do tree work which i want to do i want to be a tree surgeon and care for trees not butcher them.



Ok, it's easy to get a job like hat when you're young. When you approach retirement age, the retirement age is going to be 70+ years old. Talk to some of the 50 year old tree climbers on here about climbing at that age. See what they think.

Plan for your future. It will mean you'll have to do some things you don't want to do. Oh well. Get over it because they're important. Maybe not important to you now... but it's not about you, it's about how the rest of the world see's you and what they believe about you and how qualified you are. You may look at a HS diploma as just a piece of paper. Really, that's all it is. But lots of employers are going to want to see it.


----------



## clearance (Jul 22, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I have considered getting a ged but i ain't going back to school.As for mistakes i had a job offer recently from Asplunduh that if I started out on the ground for a month then climbed for 2 months that the would give me a crew to supervise while i climbed.The only reason i haven't took it is because it is line clearance and if i do tree work which i want to do i want to be a tree surgeon and care for trees not butcher them.



Yeah, right, whatever, put down the crack pipe. I know guys who work for Asplundh and you are on crack, a troll.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 22, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> You may look at a HS diploma as just a piece of paper. Really, that's all it is. But lots of employers are going to want to see it.




I never had one employer ask for my diploma.................but still quitting school is just plain asinine!!!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 22, 2007)

Anyone out there know exactly how long you go through an apprenticeship and journeyman before you can become a crew leader???


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 22, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Anyone out there know exactly how long you go through an apprenticeship and journeyman before you can become a crew leader???



Longer than three months


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 22, 2007)

In the 5 or so years I have participated on AS I have seen some real winners come through here...........Newguy18 you take the cake!!!!


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 22, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> I never had one employer ask for my diploma.................but still quitting school is just plain asinine!!!



Many times a diploma is used for a screening device. If there are alot of applicants for a position, an employer can eliminate many of the applicants just asking for a diploma. Anymore, it's not something you can lie about as they do check.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

clearance said:


> Yeah, right, whatever, put down the crack pipe. I know guys who work for Asplundh and you are on crack, a troll.



Whatever i don't expect you to believe it because the reputation the internet has but i am an honest to the core person.


----------



## clearance (Jul 22, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> That is what the owner of Asplunduh said as my mom used to work for the company that supplied thier insurance he also mentioned something about a shortage of climbers in the area.



He said this huh? Asplun duh? Like I said, a troll. The owner of Asplundh, yeah, whatever, let me guess, his name was Mr. Asplundh, right?


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 22, 2007)

clearance said:


> He said this huh? Asplun duh? Like I said, a troll. The owner of Asplundh, yeah, whatever, let me guess, his name was Mr. Asplundh, right?



No he runs asplunduh here in live oak and wether or not he was for real that is what he said.I aint gonna bs nobody over anything period.If you don't believe it thats fine I personally don't know if the guy was for real or not but that is what he told me.


----------



## clearance (Jul 22, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> No he runs asplunduh here in live oak and wether or not he was for real that is what he said.I aint gonna bs nobody over anything period.If you don't believe it thats fine I personally don't know if the guy was for real or not but that is what he told me.



He runs it, ok. "Whether or not he was for real", you said he runs Asplundh in Live Oak, so what do you mean you don't know if he is for real or not? Asplundh, not Asplunduh. Give it up.


----------



## Madsaw (Jul 22, 2007)

I am glad I got my knee boots for the farm. With this newguy around it sure gets deep!!


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 22, 2007)

Madsaw said:


> I am glad I got my knee boots for the farm. With this newguy around it sure gets deep!!



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: SQUISH


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

Show down been doing last minute touch ups checking everything
in order gonna be a good race results tomorrow husky's kick!


----------



## Madsaw (Jul 23, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: SQUISH



But, the more I think about him. I think chest wadders are more in line for when he is around.
Bob


----------



## manual (Jul 23, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> In the 5 or so years I have participated on AS I have seen some real winners come through here...........Newguy18 you take the cake!!!!



Remember the 046kid or was it the 056kid?
Cutting down the wrong big trees.


----------



## manual (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Show down been doing last minute touch ups checking everything
> in order gonna be a good race results tomorrow husky's kick!



This should be good.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

I am fixin to load up now race set at 700 pm my time
should put me back in town by 830 or 9 saw sounds
great can't wait husky's kick.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I am fixin to load up now race set at 700 pm my time
> should put me back in town by 830 or 9 saw sounds
> great can't wait husky's kick.



Good luck and make us husky people proud.


----------



## Sprig (Jul 23, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Longer than three months


Or six, or a year. As you (Mow) so wisely stated before, finish up da schoolin', no foolin'. I ejected outta my last year (family stuff) highschool, still wish I'd stuck with it though I have managed to learn a heck of a lot over the years but that 'stupid piece o' paper' would have headed me in different directions me thinks. I have never, ever, stopped learning and, one of these weekends when I'm real bored, I'll do my GED, just because I need to set a good example for my kid if nothing else. Hm, maybe time for a doughnut I think 

(I hated math btw, better now than I ever was too  )



Serge

(AND, get reading kiddos! Put that silly vid game away and actually learn something!)


Sheesh!




I go now.


----------



## clearance (Jul 23, 2007)

manual said:


> Remember the 046kid or was it the 056kid?
> Cutting down the wrong big trees.



056, you nailed it Manual. Good one.


----------



## bcorradi (Jul 23, 2007)

Good post sprig.


----------



## Madsaw (Jul 23, 2007)

manual said:


> Remember the 046kid or was it the 056kid?
> Cutting down the wrong big trees.



Yeap 056kid was the handle. Yes he done cut down the wrong trees and bragged about it. Then he got stompped by th estate.
Bob


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

*Husky Stinks*

Well I am through with darn husky's I got smoked today
and too embarrassing to even talk times my saw done it's
best and was blown away by the stihl now I wish I could
sell The pos and buy a stihl


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Well I am through with darn husky's I got smoked today
> and too embarrassing to even talk times my saw done it's
> best and was blown away by the stihl now I wish I could
> sell The pos and buy a stihl



It cuts. Use it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

Too darn embarrassed to look at it


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

Bad part his saw was only mild mod muffler and mild porting
or at least what he said It did not sound like a heavyweight!


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Too darn embarrassed to look at it



Cutting trees isn't a race unless you want it to be. I may thrash Husky's alot, but only because I have excellent Stihl support.

Run whatcha brung. Even if it's a Pullon.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Well I am through with darn husky's I got smoked today
> and too embarrassing to even talk times my saw done it's
> best and was blown away by the stihl now I wish I could
> sell The pos and buy a stihl



You traitor.I am truley ashamed with you.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> You traitor.I am truley ashamed with you.



Not as bad as I am I can only say husky stinks pos
saws and I will sell every dern one I have and drive to
the stihl dealer soon!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Well I am through with darn husky's I got smoked today
> and too embarrassing to even talk times my saw done it's
> best and was blown away by the stihl now I wish I could
> sell The pos and buy a stihl



It seems your 372 cuts good, no need to make it faster if it preforms to your standards....He may have been "packing" more...


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Not as bad as I am I can only say husky stinks pos
> saws and I will sell every dern one I have and drive to
> the stihl dealer soon!



What you talking bout Willis


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Not as bad as I am I can only say husky stinks pos
> saws and I will sell every dern one I have and drive to
> the stihl dealer soon!



You better not or i will have to come out there and out cut every stihl you own even if you buy an 880.


----------



## fuzzle (Jul 23, 2007)

I got a Husky I'll sell ya ropen?


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Well I am through with darn husky's I got smoked today
> and too embarrassing to even talk times my saw done it's
> best and was blown away by the stihl now I wish I could
> sell The pos and buy a stihl



Better watch what you say. That a-hole TreeCo might neg rep you.
He is such a puss.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

Heck mine was big bored and muf modded mild porting intake and ex
his was the same and blowed my pos away


----------



## fuzzle (Jul 23, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> You better not or i will have to come out there and out cut every stihl you own even if you buy an 880.



With what? A 51?


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 23, 2007)

fuzzle said:


> With what? A 51?



Thats all it would take to take down an 880.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

fuzzle said:


> I got a Husky I'll sell ya ropen?



I got four of the pos I will sell you I want stihl they beat me!


----------



## fuzzle (Jul 23, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Thats all it would take to take down an 880.



ok then.... you wearing your tinfoil hat again?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 23, 2007)

fuzzle said:


> ok then.... you wearing your tinfoil hat again?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 23, 2007)

fuzzle said:


> ok then.... you wearing your tinfoil hat again?:hmm3grin2orange:



No you are if you think other wise.Husky kicks


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

I was same way on chevy's had a mustang beat my 69 chevelle 
next day I sold the pos and owned fords now!


----------



## clearance (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Bad part his saw was only mild mod muffler and mild porting
> or at least what he said It did not sound like a heavyweight!



Rope, keep the faith, c'mon buddy, Huskies are great. I have been using them for over 20 years, slashing under powerlines, juvenile spacing, landclearing, etc. 266xp, 288xp, 2101xp, some of the best saws ever made. Today I bought a 2171 Jonsered, a Husky 372, with different colors.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

Husky's stink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 23, 2007)

clearance said:


> Rope, keep the faith, c'mon buddy, Huskies are great. I have been using them for over 20 years, slashing under powerlines, juvenile spacing, landclearing, etc. 266xp, 288xp, 2101xp, some of the best saws ever made. Today I bought a 2171 Jonsered, a Husky 372, with different colors.



Yes we need to snap him out of it.He is obviously in denial.


----------



## fuzzle (Jul 23, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> No you are if you think other wise.Husky kicks




opcorn: opcorn: 
Buuuuurp!


----------



## fuzzle (Jul 23, 2007)

I got a Husky newguy. That's all I got.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 23, 2007)

*joke........*

Rope, I'm calling your bluff:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 23, 2007)

fuzzle said:


> opcorn: opcorn:
> Buuuuurp!



Oh great you ate your tinfoil hat.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 23, 2007)

fuzzle said:


> opcorn: opcorn:
> Buuuuurp!



Slide over and let me on the log:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone want dawg chit pU me !


----------



## fuzzle (Jul 23, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Oh great you ate your tinfoil hat.



No, I vaporized it. Toxic gas. Here, pull my finger.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

2000 husky stink


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Anyone want dawg chit pw me !



Intold you that Stihl kicks the dogs rear.


----------



## fuzzle (Jul 23, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Slide over and let me on the log:biggrinbounce2:



Ok, but don't pull my finger. That's newguy's job and he does it well. 

Keep pullin newguy!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Not as bad as I am I can only say husky stinks pos
> saws and I will sell every dern one I have and drive to
> the stihl dealer soon!




Rope who ya fooling. Reading all your posts its obvious your pulling the wool over everyone. Now spill the real beans. What model Husky was you using and how did it REALLY do you lying sucker,LOL


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 23, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Intold you that Stihl kicks the dogs rear.



Your not making it any better mow.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

Stihls rock and smoke husky make the hide under the porch!


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Rope who ya fooling. Reading all your posts its obvious your pulling the wool over everyone. Now spill the real beans. What model Husky was you using and how did it REALLY do you lying sucker,LOL



Paw he already posted that a few pages back.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> 2000 husky stink



Spill em!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fuzzle (Jul 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Rope who ya fooling. Reading all your posts its obvious your pulling the wool over everyone. Now spill the real beans. What model Husky was you using and how did it REALLY do you lying sucker,LOL



Yeah, he ain't a good liar. Notice how fast he changed his sig?


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 23, 2007)

fuzzle said:


> Yeah, he ain't a good liar. Notice how fast he changed his sig?


You would to if your husky got out cut by an amatuer's saw.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Rope who ya fooling. Reading all your posts its obvious your pulling the wool over everyone. Now spill the real beans. What model Husky was you using and how did it REALLY do you lying sucker,LOL


I was using a mild ported intake and exaust 372xpp
and he had the same ported and muf modded 044
we cut gum 12 inch one down one up and one down
he was done when mine started the last down cut
my chain was sharp drags filed no excuses.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Stihls rock and smoke husky make the hide under the porch!



Rope come on now, what was you using and running againsit. Enuff fun now you, spill da beans, the real ones!!!


----------



## fuzzle (Jul 23, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> You would to if your husky got out cut by an amatuer's saw.



Sounds like ropen let you in on the gig. You changed your tune real quick.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I was using a mild ported intake and exaust 372xpp
> and he had the same ported and muf modded 044
> we cut gum 12 inch one down one up and one down
> he was done when mine started the last down cut
> my chain was sharp drags filed no excuses.



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm still aint buying it, Rope your up to no good,LOL


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 23, 2007)

fuzzle said:


> Sounds like ropen let you in on the gig. You changed your tune real quick.



I am just trying to snap him out of his obvious denile.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 23, 2007)

I got to sleep Rope, let it outtttttttttttttttt


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm still aint buying it, Rope your up to no good,LOL



I figured as much as well


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

I am glad to tell ya this has been a test of the emergency
stihl bullchiten nazi group as husky's kick azz


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 23, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I got to sleep Rope, let it outtttttttttttttttt



What is sleep?


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I am glad to tell ya this has been a test of the emergency
> stihl bullchiten nazi group as husky's kick azz



HAHAHA hes back and husky kicks.


----------



## fuzzle (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I am glad to tell ya this has been a test of the emergency
> stihl bullchiten nazi group as husky's kick azz



Good that you came clean after we all figured it out.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 23, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> HAHAHA hes back and stihl kicks.



It sure does jr


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I am glad to tell ya this has been a test of the emergency
> stihl bullchiten nazi group as husky's kick azz



Yep, I knew it. What were the real results?:jester:


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 23, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Yep, I knew it. What were the real results?:jester:



A ported BB 372 against a ported 044? Let me guess.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

I just though a little fun would be in order and am missing Andy
hope you guys enjoyed yes newguy knew something was up
I should have said a 066


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 23, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> It sure does jr



Yep stihl kicks the bucket i couldn't agree with you more uncle mow.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

I want to get into a race saw event and thinking of
starting a gtg here in Hot Springs wonder if I could
get any takers?


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I want to get into a race saw event and thinking of
> starting a gtg here in Hot Springs wonder if I could
> get any takers?



I might stop and see you on my way out to california next year.


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I want to get into a race saw event and thinking of
> starting a gtg here in Hot Springs wonder if I could
> get any takers?



If I were local to Arkansauce, I'd love to. But alas, that's a little to far.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 23, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Yep stihl kicks the bucket of rust husky i couldn't agree with you more uncle mow.



I keep telling you Squirt. Clean those ears out.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 23, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I keep telling you Squirt. Clean those ears out.



You are obviously related to my paw.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

GTG Hotsprings Ar at the beutifull Owa????a lake
run what you have mod class stock class models
by ccs


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 23, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> You are obviously related to my paw.



Carefull how you talk to your UNCLE MOW,LOLOLOLOLOL

Hey brother Mow how ya doing,LOLOL


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 23, 2007)

I got a Pull-on and I'm painting orange so it will go faster. Anyone have any Husqvarna stickers?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

Just hypothetical but would be fun owa????a lake is beautiful
and I could probably round up sponsors for the event take
a while but doable


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 23, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> I got a Pull-on and I'm painting orange so it will go faster. Anyone have any Husqvarna stickers?



No just some crappy stihl stickers.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> I got a Pull-on and I'm painting orange so it will go faster. Anyone have any Husqvarna stickers?



Chow it probably would as husky's kick


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 23, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> No just some crappy stihl stickers.



Ha! Those won't work cuz Stihl doesn't rebadge any of their saws. Besides, it's easier just to paint the Pull-on all orange.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Carefull how you talk to your UNCLE MOW,LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Hey brother Mow how ya doing,LOLOL



I'm doing good my friend. Trying to get over that neg from Dan.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 23, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> I got a Pull-on and I'm painting orange so it will go faster. Anyone have any Husqvarna stickers?



Take some from the saws at sears


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 23, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I'm doing good my friend. Trying to get over that neg from Dan.



I'm workin it Mow. I'm workin it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the rep 2000 you must have thought I was a stihl man
bannt wrong again!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 23, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I'm doing good my friend. Trying to get over that neg from Dan.




You don't seem to be my boys favorite uncle Mow,LOLOLOL You would think you and me being brothers and all that boy of mine would show you more respect. Gotta have a long talk with that boy,LOLOL


Hell don't pay no mind to TreeCo, he's messing with ya.


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Thanks for the rep 2000 you must have thought I was a stihl man
> bannt wrong again!



Me and Mow can take his rep back if you think it's not deserved? opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Me and Mow can take his rep back if you think it's not deserved? opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


Well I think it was fun do what ya must mow already
hit me but wth!


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> You don't seem to be my boys favorite uncle Mow,LOLOLOL You would think you and me being brothers and all that boy of mine would show you more respect. Gotta have a long talk with that boy,LOLOL
> 
> 
> Hell don't pay no mind to TreeCo, he's messing with ya.



Me and the Squirt have an understanding and it is working out pretty good.

I could care less about Dan. 

Hey I lost your phone number


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Well I think it was fun do what ya must mow already
> hit me but wth!



Rope they are gonna hit ya, its all in good fun. So how many Husky's ya got Rope?


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Well I think it was fun do what ya must mow already
> hit me but wth!



Mow did you hit him???  
I would too but I have to wait a few days.:bang:


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 23, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Me and Mow can take his rep back if you think it's not deserved? opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:



Yes we could. But we won't because yall are actually turning out to be pretty good blokes.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Rope they are gonna hit ya, its all in good fun. So how many Husky's ya got Rope?



2 372's and a 2101 and 334xp I don't count the142


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> 2 372's and a 2101 and 334xp I don't count the142



Those 372's stock or modded??


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> HUSKY KICKS my butt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Stihl blows the paint off 'em



What's with your new sig?


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 23, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> What's with your new sig?



:rockn: :rockn: :rockn: Chow


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

I also have and old olympic climb saw project
but parts can,t find and a stihl basket case
needs alot but good case.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> What's with your new sig?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> If I were local to Arkansauce, I'd love to. But alas, that's a little to far.


Yeah but central toTexas Missorri,Loisianna,
Ok would be a good gtg for midwest!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

I am married but lots of women at the lake 
beautiful location and horsetrack alot going on!


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 23, 2007)

Why do you suppose this isn't selling? He's had it on Craigslist for a week. Suppose it's how Husky's sell in Stihl territory?

I'm selling a Husqavarna 385 xp chainsaw for $400.00 OBO I paid 700.00 for it three years ago. It's in great condition, and come's with an extra bar. If interested call...360-xxx-xxxx. ask for Jason.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Why do you suppose this isn't selling? He's had it on Craigslist for a week. Suppose it's how Husky's sell in Stihl territory?
> 
> I'm selling a Husqavarna 385 xp chainsaw for $400.00 OBO I paid 700.00 for it three years ago. It's in great condition, and come's with an extra bar. If interested call...360-xxx-xxxx. ask for Jason.



Sounds pretty good I gave more for a used 372 but caught up in bidding
liked my first one wanted one to play with and mod now wondering if 
I want to give it alcohol!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

Gosh slow tonight I may have to go wake the neighbors and fire up the 2101!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 24, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Gosh slow tonight I may have to go wake the neighbors and fire up the 2101!



So tell me Rope about those 372's, are they screamer's or torquer's?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> So tell me Rope about those 372's, are they screamer's or torquer's?



Leave the Husky girls out of this:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> So tell me Rope about those 372's, are they screamer's or torquer's?



One is stock the other bb mild porting intake and exhaust as still using
for a work saw but thinking of turning it on!


----------



## manual (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hey Thall*

You out there


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 24, 2007)

manual said:


> You out there



Me is here J-red man, what have you to say to Mr. Stihl????LOL


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 24, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Why do you suppose this isn't selling? He's had it on Craigslist for a week. Suppose it's how Husky's sell in Stihl territory?
> 
> I'm selling a Husqavarna 385 xp chainsaw for $400.00 OBO I paid 700.00 for it three years ago. It's in great condition, and come's with an extra bar. If interested call...360-xxx-xxxx. ask for Jason.



Musta been smuggled into the PNW never seen one here. Although I did get visual proof of a husky here in washington.




Guy at log is husky man and no he wasn't anywhere near best speeds.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

bks044 said:


> Musta been smuggled into the PNW never seen one here. Although I did get visual proof of a husky here in washington.



One good saw in the state man thats no fair


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

Man I gots to tell everyone as kicks this is more fun
than two demi's at a time well that may be stretching it a little.


----------



## manual (Jul 24, 2007)

*Your son is a negger*



rahtreelimbs said:


> In the 5 or so years I have participated on AS I have seen some real winners come through here...........Newguy18 you take the cake!!!!





manual said:


> Remember the 046kid or was it the 056kid?
> Cutting down the wrong big trees.



Check this out New guy Neg me.
On this reply I made to Rahtreelimbs.
I don't understand what he ment. 


He said" I said I was getting it in a few years"
That was the message I gt with a Neg.



Now what Am I going to do with your boy.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 24, 2007)

manual said:


> Check this out New guy Neg me.
> On this reply I made to Rahtreelimbs.
> I don't understand what he ment.
> 
> ...




:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: I trained that boy good didn't I, I tolds him , I says boy if ya want some grub tonite ya best go neg a Husky man or starve,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 24, 2007)

Other pic that proves existence of strange phenomenon.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

manual said:


> Check this out New guy Neg me.
> On this reply I made to Rahtreelimbs.
> I don't understand what he ment.
> 
> ...



Probably mistake!


----------



## manual (Jul 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: I trained that boy good didn't I, I tolds him , I says boy if ya want some grub tonite ya best go neg a Husky man or starve,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



I have had bugs bite me harder :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

bks044 said:


> Other pic that proves existence of strange phenomenon.


Chit thats just Gary :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 24, 2007)

Now that right there is just funny I don't care who you are.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 24, 2007)

manual said:


> I have had bugs bite me harder :hmm3grin2orange:



Well knowing he went and negged a Husky man all I can say is yup, he's my son,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

Must be done with the bar skank


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

manual said:


> I have had bugs bite me harder :hmm3grin2orange:



Manual go back several posts and check out the fun
I tried to pull the champ picked me off but still fun!


----------



## manual (Jul 24, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Chit thats just Gary :hmm3grin2orange:





bks044 said:


> Now that right there is just funny I don't care who you are.:hmm3grin2orange:



I can see why he don't need any ppe. But he should wear some cloths.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 24, 2007)

manual said:


> I can see why he don't need any ppe. But he should wear some cloths.:hmm3grin2orange:




He's a hairy critter, I'm gonna use my boy for bait and shoot that thing,LOL


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> He's a hairy critter, I'm gonna use my boy for bait and shoot that thing,LOL



Awww now you aren't stihl mad about the demi thingy
I figured you for an understanding papa


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 24, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Awww now you aren't stihl mad about the demi thingy
> I figured you for an understanding papa



Awwwwwwwwwww I'm not gonna shoot the critter untill after he has his last meal, the boy tied to the tree, naaaaaaaaaaaa its ok the boy got near my Demi, now he gotsa payyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok lady's calling me back to the bed says been too long
and I got to do my duty but see you'all soon!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww I'm not gonna shoot the critter untill after he has his last meal, the boy tied to the tree, naaaaaaaaaaaa its ok the boy got near my Demi, now he gotsa payyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:hmm3grin2orange:Good night safe sawin!


----------



## manual (Jul 24, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I am glad to tell ya this has been a test of the emergency
> stihl bullchiten nazi group as husky's kick azz





2000ssm6 said:


> Yep, I knew it. What were the real results?:jester:



HaHa Even 2000 Knows a husky kicks


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 24, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Ok lady's calling me back to the bed says been too long
> and I got to do my duty but see you'all soon!



Getttttttttttttttttttttttttter done ole feller, watch the hips, they get fragile as ya get older,LOL


----------



## manual (Jul 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> He's a hairy critter, I'm gonna use my boy for bait and shoot that thing,LOL



I gonna use your boy for my next roll of toilet paper.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 24, 2007)

manual said:


> HaHa Even 2000 Knows a husky kicks



Yup yup I been reading they kick. I'm almost inclined to snap my fingers and make a 372 appear in the hands of The Champ and give it a little test run. Oh hell I accidently snapped my fingers and low and behold a mircale has happened here,hehehehe

Tomorrow we see if they kick or get kicked,hehe I guess it depends on how I snap my fingers,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 24, 2007)

manual said:


> I gonna use your boy for my next roll of toilet paper.




Thats no way to treat your Husky brother but you have my blessing to do so,LOLOLOLOLOLOL

Nites


----------



## manual (Jul 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Yup yup I been reading they kick. I'm almost inclined to snap my fingers and make a 372 appear in the hands of The Champ and give it a little test run. Oh hell I accidently snapped my fingers and low and behold a mircale has happened here,hehehehe
> 
> Tomorrow we see if they kick or get kicked,hehe I guess it depends on how I snap my fingers,LOLOLOLOL



Break it in first. And do some thing different with your hair.
Like the demi bald look with sun glasses.
Ittttts show time. LOL
Night all


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 24, 2007)

manual said:


> HaHa Even 2000 Knows a husky kicks



Nah, I just knew something was up....


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Yup yup I been reading they kick. I'm almost inclined to snap my fingers and make a 372 appear in the hands of The Champ and give it a little test run. Oh hell I accidently snapped my fingers and low and behold a mircale has happened here,hehehehe
> 
> Tomorrow we see if they kick or get kicked,hehe I guess it depends on how I snap my fingers,LOLOLOLOL


Watch out champ you are in for a treat put on chaps and let her rip
safety glasses too it ain't gonna beat an 880 but you will like that
saw win lose or draw i promise that. Hmmm champ is up to somemm
:monkey:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 24, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Watch out champ you are in for a treat put on chaps and let her rip
> safety glasses too it ain't gonna beat an 880 but you will like that
> saw win lose or draw i promise that. Hmmm champ is up to somemm
> :monkey:



You must be thinking of a 440.....


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> You must be thinking of a 440.....



Gave up on dodge in the seventies when got a ford
427 side oiled


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 24, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> You must be thinking of a 440.....



No he said a 372.Stihl doesn't make a saw that good.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 24, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Gave up on dodge in the seventies



Something we can agree on


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 24, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> No he said a 372.Stihl doesn't make a saw that good.



LOL!


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 24, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Something we can agree on



Hey i have a jeep and they are from the same company.Its a fine truck.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh chit ya talking bout saws no 440 is not in my 
mind accept behind my azz on race day course
same for the dodge


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 24, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> No he said a 372.Stihl doesn't make a saw that good.



372's are all gone. Or are the back _again_? :deadhorse:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 24, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Hey i have a jeep and they are from the same company.Its a fine truck.



Jeeps ok I guess...The Cummings is the best thing going for a dodge.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 24, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> 372's are all gone. Or are the back _again_? :deadhorse:



They speak of the ones that will sit on the shelf for years as the 441 takes over


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> They speak of the ones that will sit on the shelf for years as the 441 takes over



We will find out soon as I do want a race for sure
was joke at first but If I could find a yellow stihl
man to race me I would do it.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 24, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> We will find out soon as I do want a race for sure
> was joke at first but If I could find a yellow stihl
> man to race me I would do it.



Yellow?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

I know one here that will do it but he has a 361
and un less I buy a 346 I have him too easy.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Yellow?


I asked a guy 044 he chickened out


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 24, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I asked a guy 044 he chickened out



Oh. I wish I were closer


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

I will find someone I know some stihl men here
that guy was yeller but someone will hopeful soon.


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 24, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> We will find out soon as I do want a race for sure
> was joke at first but If I could find a yellow stihl
> man to race me I would do it.



I'll race ya but ya have to come here.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Oh. I wish I were closer


+1


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

heck chow fuel cost more than saw but if we
were all honest we could time and get a close
idea!


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 24, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> heck chow fuel cost more than saw but if we
> were all honest we could time and get a close
> idea!



Finding identical wood wood be a problem.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

Me and the wifey went to washington state
park in southern ar today where original
bowie knife was forged and tried a crosscut
I have a new appreciation of all chainsaws!


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 24, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> They speak of the ones that will sit on the shelf for years as the 441 takes over



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA that slow thing....take over...hahahahahahahahahahahahhaha.Husky will have to come out with a saw smaller than a 346 to smoke that.


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 24, 2007)

Cool!
I went to work today.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Finding identical wood wood be a problem.



Yeah honesty too ,not me though:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 24, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Me and the wifey went to washington state
> park in southern ar today where original
> bowie knife was forged and tried a crosscut
> I have a new appreciation of all chainsaws!



Except stihl man.I cut down a tree about 3 foot thick once with an axe.Man did that suck.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Cool!
> I went to work today.



Yeah set up like old town interesting
gun collection worth millions sharps,
old,damascus doulble barrels,pepper box
blacksmith was cool


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

Going back in nov civil war reinactment


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 25, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Watch out champ you are in for a treat put on chaps and let her rip
> safety glasses too it ain't gonna beat an 880 but you will like that
> saw win lose or draw i promise that. Hmmm champ is up to somemm
> :monkey:



Me, up to something, no way,heheheh







I admit it, I do get around. I got me alittle Husky bastard son in Fla and now I got me a Husky bastard 372xp brand new. While you was a talking through this thread Rope I was one step ahead of ya, never mess with THE CHAMP,LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Love that blue box,mymymy*






My boss asked me what in the hell is that doing in this shop. I told him its mine. He goes have you lost your mind, I said YUP,LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 25, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> We will find out soon as I do want a race for sure
> was joke at first but If I could find a yellow stihl
> man to race me I would do it.




Welp if ya insist Rope I reckon I gotta introduce you to Big John and give one last chance to get the Husky critter out of my town, Stihl town that is. Run while ya can pilgrim, never mess with the DUKE!!!







Now you get that lil puppy outta my town before I cut loose the big dog on it,hahahaha


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Welp if ya insist Rope I reckon I gotta introduce you to Big John and give one last chance to get the Husky critter out of my town, Stihl town that is. Run while ya can pilgrim, never mess with the DUKE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehehehe now champ ya bringin out that is no 441 and hardly fair
but you are a fun sport I thought of racing my buddy's 361 but did
not want to upset the man as he has a great saw just out classed!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2007)

Are ya gonna mod that 372 and have ya tried it out?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Me, up to something, no way,heheheh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sure looks like sawtrolls saw !


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Hehehehehe now champ ya bringin out that is no 441 and hardly fair
> but you are a fun sport I thought of racing my buddy's 361 but did
> not want to upset the man as he has a great saw just out classed!



How did ya get that shelf to hold the weight and it must never 
had fuel in it good looking saw I do admit.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2007)

I gots to mod me a 3120 now see how much this site costs a man!
Now how not to get a divorce over it hmmmmm that will take some thought!


----------



## manual (Jul 25, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Me, up to something, no way,heheheh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well now That is one fine looking saw.
I'll bet I know who sold you that bar and chain.

Did you run that dog yet ?
I'll also Bet Mow is trying to recover from a heart attack knowing you got a husky.
LOL hey Mow your Next.


----------



## brncreeper (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey Thall, Looks like you’re getting serious now! Did you find the prince yet after it ran and hid?


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 25, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> That sure looks like sawtrolls saw !



Nope, mine is a xpg, and has the sleeker looking (and lighter) low filter cover/filter. 
It also don't have that over-heavy (but admittedly good-looking) GB bar.   :rockn:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 25, 2007)

manual said:


> .....
> I'll also Bet Mow is trying to recover from a heart attack knowing you got a husky.
> LOL hey Mow your Next.



No reason to, it was obvious already last fall that he played with the thought........:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 25, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Nope, mine is a xpg, and has the sleeker looking (and lighter) low filter cover/filter.
> It also don't have that over-heavy (but admittedly good-looking) GB bar.   :rockn:



It may not be yours but there is a big book in the picture............just full of specs waiting to be posted


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 25, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> It may not be yours but there is a big book in the picture............just full of specs waiting to be posted




Husky 372 "book" specs don't need to be posted, everyone knows them, anyway........ 

The _truth_ is another story.......


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 25, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> My boss asked me what in the hell is that doing in this shop. I told him its mine. He goes have you lost your mind, I said YUP,LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL



Looks like a box a toy would come in.
Oh yeah, that's right.I forgot it is.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Lol*



SawTroll said:


> Husky 372 "book" specs don't need to be posted, everyone knows them, anyway........
> 
> The _truth_ is another story.......



Can you handle the "truth"?:rockn:


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 25, 2007)

manual said:


> Well now That is one fine looking saw.
> I'll bet I know who sold you that bar and chain.
> 
> Did you run that dog yet ?
> ...



Next, not hardly. And speaking of knot's. look at the one on that ugly azz saw. I think Tom posted earlier that it wasn't any faster than a 441 so why bother. we all know the STIHL will last lunger.


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 25, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Me, up to something, no way,heheheh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sure is an ugly saw Tom. Looks like someone kept adding pieces together until they got a saw.


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 25, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Next, not hardly. And speaking of knot's. look at the one on that ugly azz saw. I think Tom posted earlier that it wasn't any faster than a 441 so why bother. we all know the STIHL will last lunger.



I think the 372 would look better if it had a spoiler and some LED lights. A fart can exhaust too.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

Why's everyone pickin on my 372,boooo on ya. I'm not playing with yaw no more till ya says ya sorry, come on, I can't hear yaw, whats that ya sayin, awwwwwwwwwwww now thats much better. Now where were we,LOLOLOL


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 25, 2007)

Here is mine;


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> I think the 372 would look better if it had a spoiler and some LED lights. A fart can exhaust too.



+1 spoiler as fast,+2 led as a star,+3fart fan as stihl bullchiten club is a 
getting smelly and no way that fine piece of equipment need be tainted!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 25, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> +1 spoiler as fast,+2 led as a star,+3fart fan as stihl bullchiten club is a
> getting smelly and no way that fine piece of equipment need be tainted!



Dayummmmmmmm it to hell Rope, I made a little vid yesterday of the 372 running with the 441 in some hard oak about 18 inches around. I made about 12 cuts with each saw but my little vid is too big to upload on Photobucket. I've been trying here for the last 1/2 hour and max vid size allowed is 5 minutes. I was having too much fun and went over 5 minutes. Anyway to make a long story short the two saws cut so close to each other I can't tell which is faster. They both were going through the log in about 10 seconds give or take a hair for each saw. Some cuts the 441 looks to be a tad faster and some cuts the 372 appears a tad faster. They are so close tant no kicking going on between those boys. With both tanks full of fuel out in the woods the 441 will get more wood cut because of re-fueling that 372, it likes fuel, the 441 is a gas mizer bigtime. Overall they both run fine. No reason anyone would not like the cutting ability of either saw, they both eat wood at the same rate. The 372 performed just fine and exactly like I thought it would, no complaints here. I heard someone say once they liked the 441 but it wasn't no 372. Well after running them both let me say I like the 372 but it aint no 441, da Prince of saws, LOLOLOL

All kidding aside anyone would be happy with either one, simple as that.......


----------



## Lou (Jul 25, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Dayummmmmmmm it to hell Rope, I made a little vid yesterday of the 372 running with the 441 in some hard oak about 18 inches around. I made about 12 cuts with each saw but my little vid is too big to upload on Photobucket. I've been trying here for the last 1/2 hour and max vid size allowed is 5 minutes. I was having too much fun and went over 5 minutes. Anyway to make a long story short the two saws cut so close to each other I can't tell which is faster. They both were going through the log in about 10 seconds give or take a hair for each saw. Some cuts the 441 looks to be a tad faster and some cuts the 372 appears a tad faster. They are so close tant no kicking going on between those boys. With both tanks full of fuel out in the woods the 441 will get more wood cut because of re-fueling that 372, it likes fuel, the 441 is a gas mizer bigtime. Overall they both run fine. No reason anyone would not like the cutting ability of either saw, they both eat wood at the same rate. The 372 performed just fine and exactly like I thought it would, no complaints here. I heard someone say once they liked the 441 but it wasn't no 372. Well after running them both let me say I like the 372 but it aint no 441, da Prince of saws, LOLOLOL
> 
> All kidding aside anyone would be happy with either one, simple as that.......



Thanks Tom for an honest UNBIASed report. You always give all saws a fair assessment. Your opinion carries a great deal of weight with me. Thanks again.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 25, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Dayummmmmmmm it to hell Rope, I made a little vid yesterday of the 372 running with the 441 in some hard oak about 18 inches around. I made about 12 cuts with each saw but my little vid is too big to upload on Photobucket. I've been trying here for the last 1/2 hour and max vid size allowed is 5 minutes. I was having too much fun and went over 5 minutes. Anyway to make a long story short the two saws cut so close to each other I can't tell which is faster. They both were going through the log in about 10 seconds give or take a hair for each saw. Some cuts the 441 looks to be a tad faster and some cuts the 372 appears a tad faster. They are so close tant no kicking going on between those boys. With both tanks full of fuel out in the woods the 441 will get more wood cut because of re-fueling that 372, it likes fuel, the 441 is a gas mizer bigtime. Overall they both run fine. No reason anyone would not like the cutting ability of either saw, they both eat wood at the same rate. The 372 performed just fine and exactly like I thought it would, no complaints here. I heard someone say once they liked the 441 but it wasn't no 372. Well after running them both let me say I like the 372 but it aint no 441, da Prince of saws, LOLOLOL
> 
> All kidding aside anyone would be happy with either one, simple as that.......


Fine now what do we argue about. Rename thread husky 372 Stihl441 don't kick each other.
But it should be called 441 kicks cause better fuel mileage.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 25, 2007)

bks044 said:


> Fine now what do we argue about. Rename thread husky 372 Stihl441 don't kick each other.
> But it should be called 441 kicks cause better fuel mileage.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:




Never fear - there is always something. We covered the big husky butt, the two dealers in the USA, the....

Hey... how about:

Your hands will get more mileage (less numbing) :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## fuzzle (Jul 25, 2007)

Now you guys done it. I want a 441. Think they'll trade for a Husky 281?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 25, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Never fear - there is always something. We covered the big husky butt, the two dealers in the USA, the....
> 
> Hey... how about:
> 
> Your hands will get more mileage (less numbing) :hmm3grin2orange:



LOLOLOL, Lake you aren't right,LOLOLOL. To give you a idea of how close these saws really are I just had two arborists sit here and watch the little video. One says I think the Husky is a tad faster. The other goes no way, that Stihl is faster. Looking at them its that hard to tell so it proves one thing, THE ARGUMENT WILL CONTINUE, hot diggy dog,LOLOL


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 25, 2007)

fuzzle said:


> Now you guys done it. I want a 441. Think they'll trade for a Husky 281?



Yeah... straight into the dumpster... LOL

Gary


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 25, 2007)

+1 on Lou's post!

Hey Tom send that video to Myth Busters for a final say so. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 25, 2007)

How about 575 verses 441 or is that a husky sore spot?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 25, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> +1 on Lou's post!
> 
> Hey Tom send that video to Myth Busters for a final say so. :hmm3grin2orange:




The dayumm vid is 5 min 43 seconds long, thats why I cant upload it. I was having too much fun . I made 18 cuts total, 9 for each saw and said well hell, I've wasted enuff wood playing. Both run good, both cut good and far as I'm concerend unless your using a stop watch down in the woods I think they cut about the same in stock form. If a mili second is the true test of a good saw then all I can say have at it and enjoy.
To me the true test is durability and reliability. Most any wood cutter will tell you its not how good a saw cuts that counts, its how long it cuts good that counts the most. That said LET THE ARGUMENT CONTINUE,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 25, 2007)

bks044 said:


> How about 575 verses 441 or is that a husky sore spot?



I was told the 575 is right on par with a 372. If so the 441 and the 575 will be sniffing each others behinds going through a log,


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 25, 2007)

Such little posting about 575 wasnt sure anybody had bought one yet.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 25, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> The dayumm vid is 5 min 43 seconds long, thats why I cant upload it. I was having too much fun . I made 18 cuts total, 9 for each saw and said well hell, I've wasted enuff wood playing. Both run good, both cut good and far as I'm concerend unless your using a stop watch down in the woods I think they cut about the same in stock form. If a mili second is the true test of a good saw then all I can say have at it and enjoy.
> To me the true test is durability and reliability. Most any wood cutter will tell you its not how good a saw cuts that counts, its how long it cuts good that counts the most. That said LET THE ARGUMENT CONTINUE,LOLOLOLOL




I just wanted the husky guys to watch the video on live TV, kinda like rubbing it in:biggrinbounce2: 

Both good saws, good comparision!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 25, 2007)

bks044 said:


> Such little posting about 575 wasnt sure anybody had bought one yet.



Spike spoke of how the 575 is doing at his shop. He said the customers have finally accepted it and like it. Spike is pretty balanced and very honest in my opinion so I believe him. He said they are doing well. I heard they are cold natured but hell thats such a minor issue it isn't worth talking about. True there hasn't been much posting about that saw. I think the real reason is on the Husky side everyone on this site is stuck on the 372. It does seem to be their favorite saw and with good reason, it tant bad, tant bad at all....


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok just tryin to stir the pot:biggrinbounce2: 
My dealer out here sell lotta logging saws to PNW loggers says that they are giving very positive feed back on the 441. This place has been ruled by 044/440 and 066/660 for so long took a bit to get em movin.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 25, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I just wanted the husky guys to watch the video on live TV, kinda like rubbing it in:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Both good saws, good comparision!!



Well I'll let you in on a little secret 2000. I have no clue what you got under the hood of that 440 you got but its a animal. Much stronger than my 044. If your 440 is stock its one of the best running 440's I've ever seen. That saw you got would give em both a fit for sure.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 25, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well I'll let you in on a little secret 2000. I have no clue what you got under the hood of that 440 you got but its a animal. Much stronger than my 044. If your 440 is stock its one of the best running 440's I've ever seen. That saw you got would give em both a fit for sure.



Muahahahhahahahahhahaha


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> LOLOLOL, Lake you aren't right,LOLOLOL. To give you a idea of how close these saws really are I just had two arborists sit here and watch the little video. One says I think the Husky is a tad faster. The other goes no way, that Stihl is faster. Looking at them its that hard to tell so it proves one thing, THE ARGUMENT WILL CONTINUE, hot diggy dog,LOLOL


Yeah they are both excellent saws as a pro saw is a pro saw
mine 4 years and counting had a hard life till I got to fooling
around on this site hard to type and cut too I knew there was
a reason mows saws look new lol.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Never fear - there is always something. We covered the big husky butt, the two dealers in the USA, the....
> 
> Hey... how about:
> 
> Your hands will get more mileage (less numbing) :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey how about your pockets will get less picking,
vasoline not needed :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## manual (Jul 25, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> +1 on Lou's post!
> 
> Hey Tom send that video to Myth Busters for a final say so. :hmm3grin2orange:



Go Ahead I'm way a head of you.





HUSKY WINS.......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 25, 2007)

*I don't see*



manual said:


> Go Ahead I'm way a head of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does the guy have "husky" on his shirt or something?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2007)

manual said:


> Go Ahead I'm way a head of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why yes who would expect different


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Husky's kick, I mean they rock nothing against the other saws
> but the dawgs kick!



First is always the best !


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 25, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> First is always the best !



Depending on who ya ask


----------



## Lou (Jul 25, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> First is always the best !



She gets pissed when I finish first!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2007)

Lou said:


> She gets pissed when I finish first!



I don't have that problem as I am a husky man


----------



## fuzzle (Jul 25, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Does the guy have "husky" on his shirt or something?



The guy must be a taxi driver cuz that's a taxi on the rack behind him.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 25, 2007)

fuzzle said:


> The guy must be a taxi driver cuz that's a taxi on the rack behind him.



I'm sure the girl knows that Stihl is #1


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 25, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I'm sure the girl knows that Stihl is #1



Thats just a false pickup line you use to get chicks in bars.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 25, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Thats just a false pickup line you use to get chicks in bars.



Gets em everytime. I used to say Husky but that had me getting smacked daily....


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 25, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Gets em everytime. I used to say Husky but that had me getting smacked daily....



Have you tried i wanna check you for ticks?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Gets em everytime. I used to say Husky but that had me getting smacked daily....


Me too smacked it right on me cause they dig husky men!


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 25, 2007)

Lou said:


> She gets pissed when I finish first!



That is as it should be, never "finish" first!!!!!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 25, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Me too smacked it right on me cause they dig husky men!



I'm not talking about hotdogs.......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I'm not talking about hotdogs.......:greenchainsaw:


Me either I am talking about the fuzzy little thing
that drives men to war and to spend all there money.





















































Cotton candy you sick bastid


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 25, 2007)

*oh hell yeah*



ropensaddle said:


> Me either I am talking about the fuzzy little thing
> that drives men to war and to spend all there money.
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't think your kind had a sense of humor, that was f-ing funny!!!! And also very true!!!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 25, 2007)

*Sell ya an Outboard clutch for 100 dollars*



ropensaddle said:


> Hey how about your pockets will get less picking,
> vasoline not needed :hmm3grin2orange:


To me the 100 buck is not significant when I have made 25-30,000 dollars with my 044 ok so I only made 24,900-29,900with it cause I didn't buy the husky. Don't know weather its true or not but guys around here always gave the edge for reliablility to Stihl. Will never know for sure cause I didn't run a husky side by side hour for hour with the 044. Just happy to get that kinda return on my 600 bucks.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 25, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah they are both excellent saws as a pro saw is a pro saw
> mine 4 years and counting had a hard life till I got to fooling
> around on this site hard to type and cut too I knew there was
> a reason mows saws look new lol.









Well I use my saws way more than you think. I just choose to keep them clean and in top running condition which is important.


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 25, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=54778&stc=1&d=1185413154{/IMG]
> 
> Well I use my saws way more than you think. I just choose to keep them clean and in top running condition which is important.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 4 top handles eh? Edward chainsawhands? :cheers:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 25, 2007)

yall need to check out the 460 thread:jawdrop:


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 25, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> 4 top handles eh? Edward chainsawhands?



I can sculp with the best of em


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=54778&stc=1&d=1185413154{/IMG]
> 
> Well I use my saws way more than you think. I just choose to keep them clean and in top running condition which is important.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I can sculp with the best of em



Pics please did you learn to trim from lake :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 25, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I keep them running air filters clean cylinder fins clean
> and plug clean all maintenance but too much work too little
> time plastic cleaned not as impotant. I clean them when I can
> and keep razor sharp most impotant things first!



My clean saws will outrun your dirty dog saws anyday.
Know why?





























































































Because
STIHL KICKS
HUSKY LICKS


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 25, 2007)

I finally figured out what it is with you guys and your Huskie saws.

*Dogs can lick their Balls :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: *


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't mean to draw away from the fight but i just posted a funny video in the joke section.Please post a comment.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I finally figured out what it is with you guys and your Huskie saws.
> 
> *Dogs can lick their Balls :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: *



That makes stihl boys jealous!


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 25, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Pics please did you learn to trim from lake :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 25, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Pics please did you learn to trim from lake :hmm3grin2orange:



Actually, he did.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 25, 2007)

Just Mow said:


>



Obviously done with a husky.You just took the pics with the stihls to make them llok good.lol.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 25, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> That makes stihl boys jealous!





I can lick dog balls too - I just choose not to.:rockn: :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2007)

Just Mow said:


>



So that is you mow you carved that ?


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 25, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> So that is you mow you carved that ?



Sorry, thats my friend Doug. He is an awesome carver and a country music performer.

check out his site
dougmoreland.com


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 25, 2007)

Man i really hate my job.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh man i think i ruptured something watching all those spoofs.I havent laughed that hard since the other day the spicket broke at the office and i didn't have a shut off the boss said get something to plug it up and i told him to stick his???? in it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Sorry, thats my friend Doug. He is an awesome carver and a country music performer.
> 
> check out his site
> dougmoreland.com



Well at least you come clean nice work!


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jul 25, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I finally figured out what it is with you guys and your Huskie saws.
> 
> *Dogs can lick their Balls :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: *



Tried to rep you for that but I have to spread it around first.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah oh but at least they have balls unlike ms441


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 25, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah oh but at least they have balls unlike ms441



Sorry rope, the 441 has *NUTS    *


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 25, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah oh but at least they have balls unlike ms441



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Sorry rope, the 441 has *NUTS    *



Nuts droppin all the time typical of a pup!


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 25, 2007)

Okay seriously who all watched that video?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 26, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Okay seriously who all watched that video?



Newguy your video did not take you get nothing!


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 26, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Newguy your video did not take you get nothing!



It's there, look harder


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 26, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Newguy your video did not take you get nothing!



I tested it it works fine.


----------



## hornett22 (Jul 26, 2007)

*you'll have plenty of money for gas with the husky.*



bks044 said:


> Fine now what do we argue about. Rename thread husky 372 Stihl441 don't kick each other.
> But it should be called 441 kicks cause better fuel mileage.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



because you''l have alot less repairs than the stihl.

THALL,wait till the 372 is broken in.

oh,running the 24" bar on the 372 and the 12" bar on the 441 iasn't really fair but hey,the 372 still kept up right?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hornett22 (Jul 26, 2007)

*by the way,how long has the 372 been out?*

(we'll pretend there was no 371)

so how long did it take stihl to catch up?:hmm3grin2orange: 

actually Thall,i thought you gave an excellent comparo.were both saws broken in ? what type of chain? i run stihl chain on my saws.them germans can make i chain,i will admit.


----------



## hornett22 (Jul 26, 2007)

*i wanted to compaer my 372 to my buddies 441........*

but it's not broken in yet.just had a couple tanks of gas through it and it has a 25" chain.he ordered a 20" and then we'll see.i do like the 441 but i still like the 044 better.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 26, 2007)

Yer preaching to the wrong guy about stihl repairs thousands of hours and I finally had to replace a bearing seal wow so many repairs. Oh yea I rebuilt the carb on my used 066 so that could be considerd a major repair (10.00) Thats it for My 019t,032 had since 1980 044 and 066. How many hours you got on your Huskies hornet.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 26, 2007)

bks044 said:


> Yer preaching to the wrong guy about stihl repairs thousands of hours and I finally had to replace a bearing seal wow so many repairs. Oh yea I rebuilt the carb on my used 066 so that could be considerd a major repair (10.00) Thats it for My 019t,032 had since 1980 044 and 066. How many hours you got on your Huskies hornet.


I am not hornet but I have one that has way over 2000 hrs and purrs like new I am glad your saws do the same. I own and run a tree service and only used that 372 until this year it was used for brush chopping to reduce brush on trailer and climbing to piece large wood it got a lot of use in four years as it was my only big medium saw. Now that I got addicted to this site I purchased another and then another and one more I have
enough saws now that they would last the twenty years I will hope to keep working!


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 26, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Sorry rope, the 441 has *NUTS    *



At least they have fat azzes........:biggrinbounce2: :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 26, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> (we'll pretend there was no 371)
> 
> so how long did it take stihl to catch up?:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> actually Thall,i thought you gave an excellent comparo.were both saws broken in ? what type of chain? i run stihl chain on my saws.them germans can make i chain,i will admit.



You can't disregard the 371, as it was mainly the same saw.

I believe the 371xp appeared late 1995, and was replaced by the 372xp in 1999.

:rockn: :rockn:


----------



## romeo (Jul 27, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Cool video!
> 
> Kawasaki's kick also:biggrinbounce2:



Here is my father in laws kicken Kawasaki


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 27, 2007)

FFS... why won't this thread die? 

Gary


----------



## romeo (Jul 27, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> FFS... why won't this thread die?
> 
> Gary



Because its just like my old 2100


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 27, 2007)

romeo said:


> Because its just like my old 2100



HA! point taken...:hmm3grin2orange: :biggrinbounce2: :hmm3grin2orange: :help: 

Gary


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 27, 2007)

Nobody took me up on 100 bucks for the out board clutch option.:yoyo:


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 27, 2007)

*It's ALIVE

braahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaopcorn: opcorn: *


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 27, 2007)

Almost dead guess the huskies stopped kicken. Im done with this one.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 27, 2007)

bks044 said:


> Almost dead guess the huskies stopped kicken. Im done with this one.



I knew they couldn't hang.
STIHL Kicks


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 27, 2007)

romeo said:


> Here is my father in laws kicken Kawasaki



NICE!!!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 27, 2007)

bks044 said:


> Almost dead guess the huskies stopped kicken. Im done with this one.



Yep, they stopped a longggggggg time ago:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 27, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Yep, they stopped a longggggggg time ago:biggrinbounce2:



Go look at Kevin's thread in off topic.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 27, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Go look at Kevin's thread in off topic.



The cow/dog stuck in the door?


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 27, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> The cow/dog stuck in the door?



No the what happened to the thread. And do what we all did. Woodie explains it in his post.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I knew they couldn't hang.
> STIHL Kicks


Competition just weak got bored but remember that
































































HUSKY KICKS


----------



## badhabits (Jul 27, 2007)

Watch out where the huskys go and don't you eat that yellow snow.
:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 27, 2007)

badhabits said:


> Watch out where the huskys go and don't you eat that yellow snow.
> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah I gotta keep mine on a leash so it doesn't shame the stihls in my area.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2007)

I made a sign in my drive to my house beware of dawgs on a big chainsaw
shaped sign kinda cool!


----------



## hornett22 (Jul 28, 2007)

*nope,the huskies were just out working.*



2000ssm6 said:


> Yep, they stopped a longggggggg time ago:biggrinbounce2:



not being polished or sitting on a shelf above the headboard.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## joesawer (Jul 28, 2007)

The hot saw class at the Loggers Jamboree in Big Bear CA, today was full of 90 to 100cc saws. Stihl 660s and Husky 2100s I am running a Husky 395 and tied for first with a 2100 at 19.5 seconds there are several 2100s right behind us and the fastest 66 that I remember is in the 25 second range. Tomorrow we finish with round two. I don't know who will win but it is pretty safe that it will be a Husky. 
The poor king, is his crown a front only?
BTW I own some 66s but I will not race them against a 395 or a 2100.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 28, 2007)

joesawer said:


> The hot saw class at the Loggers Jamboree in Big Bear CA, today was full of 90 to 100cc saws. Stihl 660s and Husky 2100s I am running a Husky 395 and tied for first with a 2100 at 19.5 seconds there are several 2100s right behind us and the fastest 66 that I remember is in the 25 second range. Tomorrow we finish with round two. I don't know who will win but it is pretty safe that it will be a Husky.
> The poor king, is his crown a front only?
> BTW I own some 66s but I will not race them against a 395 or a 2100.



There ya have it husky kicks azz


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a 2101 do they mod them or are they stock?


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 28, 2007)

Aren't 395's and 2100's larger displacement than 066/660's?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 28, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Aren't 395's and 2100's larger displacement than 066/660's?


That would depend if it was Ms660 or Mr660


----------



## joesawer (Jul 28, 2007)

They are all modded.
The 2100 is 99cc, 395 is 94 cc, you tell me how many cc is the 66.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 28, 2007)

Joe how about 75 cc class what took it 372?


----------



## joesawer (Jul 28, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Joe how about 75 cc class what took it 372?



They only have three classes for chainsaws. Small stock, a provided 357, large stock, a provided 460, and hot saw, run whatcha brung and hope its enough.
I have one 44 and have had others but I wouldn't race them against a 372. I will race my ported 372 against a stock 66 for $100 (it costs to watch it do its thing).


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 28, 2007)

joesawer said:


> They only have three classes for chainsaws. Small stock, a provided 357, large stock, a provided 460, and hot saw, run whatcha brung and hope its enough.
> I have one 44 and have had others but I wouldn't race them against a 372. I will race my ported 372 against a stock 66 for $100 (it costs to watch it do its thing).


Man thats a statement I have two 372 one work modded and
may mod it more soon lite ported and muffler mod !
Are you burning alky


----------



## joesawer (Jul 28, 2007)

No, it is my falling saw.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 28, 2007)

hey joat see ya down there have a nice week?


----------



## hornett22 (Jul 29, 2007)

*i know Saw but the 371 seems a tad faster.*



SawTroll said:


> You can't disregard the 371, as it was mainly the same saw.
> 
> I believe the 371xp appeared late 1995, and was replaced by the 372xp in 1999.
> 
> :rockn: :rockn:



they are stihl nervous enough about the 372.i don't want to scare them any more than they are right now.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 29, 2007)

joesawer said:


> The hot saw class at the Loggers Jamboree in Big Bear CA, today was full of 90 to 100cc saws. Stihl 660s and Husky 2100s I am running a Husky 395 and tied for first with a 2100 at 19.5 seconds there are several 2100s right behind us and the fastest 66 that I remember is in the 25 second range. Tomorrow we finish with round two. I don't know who will win but it is pretty safe that it will be a Husky.
> The poor king, is his crown a front only?
> BTW I own some 66s but I will not race them against a 395 or a 2100.



wellwhoopdedoo :notrolls2: 

Get back to your other thread :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## manual (Jul 29, 2007)

joesawer said:


> The hot saw class at the Loggers Jamboree in Big Bear CA, today was full of 90 to 100cc saws. Stihl 660s and Husky 2100s I am running a Husky 395 and tied for first with a 2100 at 19.5 seconds there are several 2100s right behind us and the fastest 66 that I remember is in the 25 second range. Tomorrow we finish with round two. I don't know who will win but it is pretty safe that it will be a Husky.
> The poor king, is his crown a front only?
> BTW I own some 66s but I will not race them against a 395 or a 2100.





Just Mow said:


> wellwhoopdedoo :notrolls2:
> 
> Get back to your other thread :hmm3grin2orange:



Thanks Joe keep us informed.

Yea Mow Whoopdedoo, You can always count on the #1 topic of this thread HUSKY KICKS Stihls butt


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 29, 2007)

manual said:


> Thanks Joe keep us informed.
> 
> Yea Mow Whoopdedoo, You can always count on the #1 topic of this thread HUSKY KICKS Stihls butt



There ya are ya troll :notrolls2: 
Always sneaking in with useless jibber jabber
Way to go Mannie


----------



## manual (Jul 29, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> There ya are ya troll :notrolls2:
> Always sneaking in with useless jibber jabber
> Way to go Mannie



Ahhhhh, Come on now. Didn't any body tell you that Stihl gets there arses kicked more times than a husky.

Thats ok you chose the right side to be a cheer leader for:looser:


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 29, 2007)

manual said:


> Ahhhhh, Come on now. Didn't any body tell you that Stihl gets there arses kicked more times than a husky.
> 
> Thats ok you chose the right side to be a cheer leader for:looser:



I just couldnt bring myself to cheer for a Poulan.

And you dont need to use the loser smiley. We already know you are.


----------



## manual (Jul 29, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I just couldnt bring myself to cheer for a Poulan.
> 
> And you dont need to use the loser smiley. We already know you are.



Mow, Mow, Mow.
Your are about as sharp as a butter knife tonight.
I refuse to have a battle of wits when someone has a empty barrel.

So I bid you a fare well and a good night.

Sweat dreams of your new Husky. LOL


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 29, 2007)

manual said:


> Mow, Mow, Mow.
> Your are about as sharp as a butter knife tonight.
> I refuse to have a battle of wits when someone has a empty barrel.
> 
> ...



Cant handle the heat poulan boy :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 29, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Aren't 395's and 2100's larger displacement than 066/660's?



94, 99, and 91 - respectively.

I'd take the MS660 from those, but I don't care about racing.......:yoyo: :yoyo:


----------



## joatmon (Jul 29, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> hey joat see ya down there have a nice week?



Rope,

Yep, had a good one. Came back a day early to get caught up on things. See ya did the ole Rope-a-dope on 'em. Good for ya.

Thanks for you and Manny holdin' dowm the Husky camp. I might have to fire up the 390 and scare the trees a bit.

Remember, "chainsaws don't kill people",

Joat


----------



## joatmon (Jul 29, 2007)

Manny,

See that you're here. Have a good one.

Joat


----------



## manual (Jul 29, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Rope,
> 
> Yep, had a good one. Came back a day early to get caught up on things. See ya did the ole Rope-a-dope on 'em. Good for ya.
> 
> ...


Wasn't to hard to hold the fort down. I have been busy lately cutting fire wood and getting the food plots brush hogged. 
There was a sudden down pore two days ago while running the tractor.
So I headed for the camper and waited it out. As soon as the rain stoped, 
four fawns and one doe came out to eat.
Then came the turkeys, total of six, stripping the seed heads off the rye.
what a sight to see.
Well I have some chainsaw repair to start on before work so good seeing everybody playing well together.


----------



## joesawer (Jul 29, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> 94, 99, and 91 - respectively.
> 
> I'd take the MS660 from those, but I don't care about racing.......:yoyo: :yoyo:



Thanks, Troll. I kind of wanted him to research his saw. 4cc should not make a 25% difference in cut speed.
I don't understand the mentality of some one attacking something they don't seem to know anything about. 
A bunch of years ago I was using stock 064 and 044 as primary saws and loved them. Due to changes in local dealers I had to change to a Husky 268 and 394. I was very unhappy with them compared to the stihls. But now with a mild woods port I really like a 395 and a 372 is a huge improvement in the 70cc class. I like a 66 for cutting green timber,ported of course, but the dead, dry dusty stuff that I have been cutting stops up the filter on the Stihl really fast.
Why all this hate and trash talk? Does Mow have stock in Stihl. I learned a long time ago, not to run some ones decal on my car unless they paid me for it.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 29, 2007)

joesawer said:


> Thanks, Troll. I kind of wanted him to research his saw. 4cc should not make a 25% difference in cut speed.
> I don't understand the mentality of some one attacking something they don't seem to know anything about.
> A bunch of years ago I was using stock 064 and 044 as primary saws and loved them. Due to changes in local dealers I had to change to a Husky 268 and 394. I was very unhappy with them compared to the stihls. But now with a mild woods port I really like a 395 and a 372 is a huge improvement in the 70cc class. I like a 66 for cutting green timber,ported of course, but the dead, dry dusty stuff that I have been cutting stops up the filter on the Stihl really fast.
> Why all this hate and trash talk? Does Mow have stock in Stihl. I learned a long time ago, not to run some ones decal on my car unless they paid me for it.



We have a bingo! 

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Lou (Jul 29, 2007)

The ONLY way I see to resolve this is by pure stock (as delivered from the factory) testing by an independent testing agency. Even then the vested interests of repair people, dealers and individual preferences would cloud any results. This silly conflict will doubtless continue as long as there are trees to cut. 

Buy the saw that makes you happy and to HEL-CK with those flaming your decision. 

However, if you come here and ask an opinion...


----------



## badhabits (Jul 29, 2007)

After reading all of this what I would like to find out which saw Stihl or Husky holds up over the long haul. This arguement over a one half second here or there dosen't mean much when I want a saw that will keep on cutting year after year. I an not every day user but I cut firewood and do quite a bit of clearing and have a 12 year old 023 that I have been using and this thing just won't quit. I have since bought a MS361 but if some body could convince me that a Husky will hold up as long and as well as the Stihl I might consider it. 
What do you say.


:chainsawguy:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 29, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> How long a pro Husky or pro Stihl chainsaw last depends on the operator and the care taken of the saw.



I totally agree My 372 I purchased from my dealer has at or more than 2000hrs and performs like new if it layed down tomorrow I could not complain!
If I had all the wood brush and trees it has cut piled up in one spot it
I feel would be as high as the empire state building well you get the point!
I wish they could make cars so dependable and cost effective as the
saw pays for itself a hundred times over at least.


----------



## badhabits (Jul 29, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> How long a pro Husky or pro Stihl chainsaw last depends on the operator and the care taken of the saw.



I try to take care of my equipment even though I do not make a living with my saws that kind of investment warrants a good maintenance policy. What I want to know is in the middle of all this argument of which brand cuts faster and has a better weight to horsepower ratio which one with the proper care lasts will longer. I still can get parts for the 023 from my dealer what about parts for a 12 year old Husky.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 29, 2007)

badhabits said:


> I try to take care of my equipment even though I do not make a living with my saws that kind of investment warrants a good maintenance policy. What I want to know is in the middle of all this argument of which brand cuts faster and has a better weight to horsepower ratio which one with the proper care lasts will longer. I still can get parts for the 023 from my dealer what about parts for a 12 year old Husky.



I am not a Huskie man so can't really answer that. I would imagine that they are available for a good time as well. Seems both make saws that are around for a long time before major changes occur. I don't see you having a problem.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 29, 2007)

badhabits said:


> I try to take care of my equipment even though I do not make a living with my saws that kind of investment warrants a good maintenance policy. What I want to know is in the middle of all this argument of which brand cuts faster and has a better weight to horsepower ratio which one with the proper care lasts will longer. I still can get parts for the 023 from my dealer what about parts for a 12 year old Husky.



Usually after twelve years I am ready for a change but I have 
a twenty two year old husky I get parts for but not all parts
are easy to find for any vintage saw.


----------



## badhabits (Jul 29, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I wish they could make cars so dependable and cost effective as the saw pays for itself a hundred times over at least.



I was typing my reply when you answered I think that what you are saying is that if you buy something of quality to begin with, and take care of it then its really not a case of what brand you buy but how you use it. So in this both brands would be considered equal.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 29, 2007)

badhabits said:


> I was typing my reply when you answered I think that what you are saying is that if you buy something of quality to begin with, and take care of it then its really not a case of what brand you buy but how you use it. So in this both brands would be considered equal.



Yes thay both have their places. Main thing is how it feels to the user and dealer support.
That's why I run STIHL.


----------



## NYH1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I am not a Huskie man so can't really answer that. I would imagine that they are available for a good time as well. Seems both make saws that are around for a long time before major changes occur. I don't see you having a problem.


Good post! I tried to rep you but I gotta spread the love around!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 29, 2007)

badhabits said:


> I was typing my reply when you answered I think that what you are saying is that if you buy something of quality to begin with, and take care of it then its really not a case of what brand you buy but how you use it. So in this both brands would be considered equal.



Yeah most likely same or near but preference is what it is all about
for instance I shoot Mathews compound and a homemade long bow
someone else swears by bow tech and a recurve we are both right
as they are our preference. Sure we are gonna pick at each other it 
is only natural~


----------



## badhabits (Jul 29, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Yes thay both have their places. Main thing is how it feels to the user and dealer support.
> That's why I run STIHL.


 Huskys are sold mainly in big box around here and there are 2 full service Stihl dealers within 5 miles of where I live so that is the reason that I bought the MS361 that and the fact that is read Arboistsite.com.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 29, 2007)

badhabits said:


> Huskys are sold mainly in big box around here and there are 2 full service Stihl dealers within 5 miles of where I live so that is the reason that I bought the MS361 that and the fact that is read Arboistsite.com.



I don't have any Huskie dealers in my area. Just Sears, Tractor Supply, and Lowe's and Northern Hydraulics, etc,etc,etc...................................


----------



## badhabits (Jul 30, 2007)

Well there is another thing with the good luck that I am having with the 023 (yes its still running strong) one tends to stick with something that has worked well in the past.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 30, 2007)

badhabits said:


> Well there is another thing with the good luck that I am having with the 023 (yes its still running strong) one tends to stick with something that has worked well in the past.



I was in a dealer the other day who sells Stihl and Echo. Guy comes in and wants to repace a 15 yr old 023 and dealer shows him a 250 Stihl and an Echo. The guy asks which one would he recommend and before the dealer could answer I asked the guy if he really liked the years he got out of his Stihl and if so then why would you buy anything else. The guy left with an ms270.


----------



## joesawer (Jul 30, 2007)

*Just have to brag a little*

Well, I won the hot saw competition at Big Bear today. 
A piped 056 (90cc range) showed up today and he was faster But since he didn't run yesterday he only had one time.
The 395 held off the 2100s (by 1/10 second for the fastest 2100) and all the 66s today. It has a strong working port job. One of the 2100 saw builders claimed to have only 5 thousandths squish. I know it has a ton of compression. 
Most of the 66 entries did not even run today, I guess they didn't see the point in it.


----------



## clearance (Jul 30, 2007)

joesawer said:


> Well, I won the hot saw competition at Big Bear today.
> A piped 056 (90cc range) showed up today and he was faster But since he didn't run yesterday he only had one time.
> The 395 held off the 2100s (by 1/10 second for the fastest 2100) and all the 66s today. It has a strong working port job. One of the 2100 saw builders claimed to have only 5 thousandths squish. I know it has a ton of compression.
> Most of the 66 entries did not even run today, I guess they didn't see the point in it.



Wasn't it Mr. M. Ali who said "it ain't bragging if its true". Husky does kick ass, its true.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2007)

joesawer said:


> Well, I won the hot saw competition at Big Bear today.
> A piped 056 (90cc range) showed up today and he was faster But since he didn't run yesterday he only had one time.
> The 395 held off the 2100s (by 1/10 second for the fastest 2100) and all the 66s today. It has a strong working port job. One of the 2100 saw builders claimed to have only 5 thousandths squish. I know it has a ton of compression.
> Most of the 66 entries did not even run today, I guess they didn't see the point in it.


 good for you what did you win for your efforts?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 30, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah most likely same or near but preference is what it is all about
> for instance I shoot Mathews compound and a homemade long bow
> someone else swears by bow tech and a recurve we are both right
> as they are our preference. Sure we are gonna pick at each other it
> is only natural~




True champions shoot HOYT,LOL


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> True champions shoot HOYT,LOL



Ok tell that win ya see my Osage Orange with buffalo sinew longbow
I hand crafted like a eastern Indian


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 30, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Ok tell that win ya see my Osage Orange with buffalo sinew longbow
> I hand crafted like a eastern Indian



Post a picture. I bet it is nice.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 30, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Ok tell that win ya see my Osage Orange with buffalo sinew longbow
> I hand crafted like a eastern Indian



LOL, gotcha


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Post a picture. I bet it is nice.



I have not been able to post a pic I follow directions but to no avail>


----------



## clearance (Jul 30, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> LOL, gotcha



Thall old buddy what did ya think of my Ali quote? His old fights remind me of an XP Husky, revs up real quick and wham!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2007)

clearance said:


> Thall old buddy what did ya think of my Ali quote? His old fights remind me of an XP Husky, revs up real quick and wham!



Nooooooooooooooo don't ruin my saw by comparing to ali
I hated him as a kid wanted to hit him myself mouthyest sob
alive but best boxer without a doubt! Especially when Casious
Clay


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 30, 2007)

night all


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 30, 2007)

night John Boy...


----------



## sperho (Jul 30, 2007)

Sleep is overrated.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2007)

Tzed250 said:


> night John Boy...


night sue ellen


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 30, 2007)

clearance said:


> Thall old buddy what did ya think of my Ali quote? His old fights remind me of an XP Husky, revs up real quick and wham!



I saw that post of your and since ya memtioned Ali what can I say,LOL

This new 372 I just got revs up quick and cuts quick too, I like it. I surely won't give it a bad write up cause it runs and cuts good. I admit it doesn't get my panties all wet like you Husky guys but even so I like it,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 30, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Nooooooooooooooo don't ruin my saw by comparing to ali
> I hated him as a kid wanted to hit him myself mouthyest sob
> alive but best boxer without a doubt! Especially when Casious
> Clay



See there, all that time you been running a Ali,LOLOLOL Don't feel bad, look to the left,LOLOL


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2007)

:blob5:lol Champ
I am the greatest from here to siam even Joe Frassure
tell you I am I floats like a butterfly sting like a bee hehehe!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 30, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> :blob5:lol



Whatcha doing fool, you punch like a sissy,LOLOLOLOLOLOL

Remember Ali and Cosell, now they were hilarious together, awww the good ole days...........


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Whatcha doing fool, you punch like a sissy,LOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Remember Ali and Cosell, now they were hilarious together, awww the good ole days...........


Yeah they were that just did not know it at the time!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2007)

Late again got to sleep big azz elm dead over house to piece down in the
morn night all!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 30, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah they were that just did not know it at the time!




Awww don't feel bad, my oldest brother use to hate Ali just like you did and now he admires him. Ali's days are getting short. Last I heard he no longer talks at all. The ole boy is on his way out for good..


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 30, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Late again got to sleep big azz elm dead over house to piece down in the
> morn night all!




Niters Rope, sleep well...............


----------



## Sprig (Jul 30, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Nooooooooooooooo don't ruin my saw by comparing to ali
> I hated him as a kid wanted to hit him myself mouthyest sob
> alive but best boxer without a doubt! Especially when Casious
> Clay


Lol. Yep, the best 'fight' I saw him in was a little known event when his mouth talked him into a wrestling ring with (I think it was) 'Man Mountain', didn't last very long and good thing he was in shape. Caught a good many of his early fights when I was young, great fighter he was.


----------



## manual (Jul 30, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I am not a Huskie man so can't really answer that. I would imagine that they are available for a good time as well. Seems both make saws that are around for a long time before major changes occur. I don't see you having a problem.



We have a winner......
It won't be long now Mow.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2007)

*picture bow*



Just Mow said:


> Post a picture. I bet it is nice.



The P&Y I took with my mathews lol!


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 30, 2007)

Lou said:


> The ONLY way I see to resolve this is by pure stock (as delivered from the factory) testing by an independent testing agency. ........



KWF and DLG have done that for years, take a look at the "Referense links" tread ("sticky") - dyno tests are part of it......


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 30, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I saw that post of your and since ya memtioned Ali what can I say,LOL
> 
> This new 372 I just got revs up quick and cuts quick too, I like it. I surely won't give it a bad write up cause it runs and cuts good. I admit it doesn't get my panties all wet like you Husky guys but even so I like it,LOL



No saws get my panties wet (MS361 is still the closest one) - but like you I like most of the pro quality ones.........


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 30, 2007)

manual said:


> We have a winner......
> It won't be long now Mow.:greenchainsaw:



*BAM!!!!!!!
That's the sound of your bubble bursting.

Not gonna happen son*


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 30, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> The P&Y I took with my mathews lol!



Very nice


----------



## Lou (Jul 30, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> KWF and DLG have done that for years, take a look at the "Reference links" tread ("sticky") - dyno tests are part of it......



Niko; how many languages do you speak and write? There are days this one is beyond my capability.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jul 30, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> No saws get my panties wet (MS361 is still the closest one) - but like you I like most of the pro quality ones.........



Hey there SawTroll that is to much info on you and Thall.
We really didn't need to know that you wear panties!:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 30, 2007)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Hey there SawTroll that is to much info on you and Thall.
> We really didn't need to know that you wear panties!:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Thanks, now I can't get that image out of my mind.:censored: 

Scary isn't it


----------



## joatmon (Jul 30, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Thanks, now I can't get that image out of my mind.:censored:
> 
> Scary isn't it



OK, Mow, time for another session with Dr. Jack. 

Have a seat on the couch Mow. Comfy? OK, let's begin. Now, where did we leave this discussion .... oh, yes ....

Did you start thinking about panties as a child? Remember when you were but a wee lad running through the forrest when the panty wearing, Stihl laden men came storming through with their strange Norweigan chants? How did this make you feel? Mow, you with me there partner. You drifted off for a moment and started into those chants again. I know, I know, their chainsaws were all shiney and unused. And you really don't like me calling those chants strange. It's OK. Yes, I agree Mow, the two-tone creamsicle saws look so pretty next to their two-tone panties.

Now, Mow, let's move up to a more recent time. I know you have that great collection of creamsicle, shiney saws. Well, I'll let ole Troll be the judge as to your Norweigan chanting skills. OK, stop. That's enough. I do NOT want to see your creamsicle panties. Mow, stop. OK, this session is over.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 30, 2007)

joatmon said:


> OK, Mow, time for another session with Dr. Jack.
> 
> Have a seat on the couch Mow. Comfy? OK, let's begin. Now, where did we leave this discussion .... oh, yes ....
> 
> ...



Now Joat you are starting to worry me. First you play the part of a poet and now you are getting delusional trying to pretend to be a psychiatrist. That's scarier than Troll with panties on.
I knew this would happen sooner or later, with you hanging out with Mannie.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joatmon (Jul 30, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Now Joat you are starting to worry me. First you play the part of a poet and now you are getting delusional trying to pretend to be a psychiatrist. That's scarier than Troll with panties on.
> I knew this would happen sooner or later, with you hanging out with Mannie.:hmm3grin2orange:



Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 30, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Thanks for your concern.



Welcome, I guess we better keep an eye on you.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 30, 2007)

OK, I can't handle it. I confess. I stopped at Ace Hardware tonight to get some .... uh ... a new grill cover ... yeah, that's it .... honest .... and they stihl had a 440. I think I'd like to do the Tommie two-step™, you know, comparing the 440 and 372 back-to-back.

Good thing I didn't have the money in the truck or I'd be doin' some 'splainin' 'bout now.

Dreamin' of 440s,

Joat


----------



## J.Walker (Jul 30, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Now Joat you are starting to worry me. First you play the part of a poet and now you are getting delusional trying to pretend to be a psychiatrist. That's scarier than Troll with panties on.
> I knew this would happen sooner or later, with you hanging out with Mannie.:hmm3grin2orange:



Jack just needs some more Husky saws, they kick and that will bring him around.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 30, 2007)

J.Walker said:


> Jack just needs some more Husky saws, they kick and that will bring him around.



Dats what is wrong with him now, not enough Stihl in his diet:food: :smoking:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 30, 2007)

*watch out now, papa's got a brand new bag*

Changed my sig for some of you boys


----------



## joatmon (Jul 30, 2007)

*Public Service Advisement by Joat*



2000ssm6 said:


> Changed my sig for some of you boys



Remember: Smoking IS BAD for your health.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 30, 2007)

J.Walker said:


> Jack just needs some more Husky saws, they kick and that will bring him around.



Ding, ding, ding. Where's that Bailey's catalog? Sears, TSC, Lowes et al not presenting any interesting models. 

Ah, there we go .... look at these specs .... oh my .... that 3120 IS heavy ..... and the 395 is lots heavier than the 390.

Mr. S. Troll, paging Mr. S. Troll. What's them German spec/testing sites saying about those heavy Huskies?

What to do .....  ......


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 31, 2007)

You guys are haveing all the fun without me,because my husky is out cutting every stihl in the county.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 31, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> You guys are haveing all the fun without me,because my husky is out cutting every stihl in the county.


Yea what ever


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 31, 2007)

bks044 said:


> Yea what ever



Your just jealous that you ain't a husky man.Your a stihl boy.
















































Husqvarna is number 1














































































Hey stihl boy fetch my real mans saw for me.It might be to much saw for you.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 31, 2007)

# 1 where in your mind


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Hey NEWGUY*

How'd you like free ticket to WA? All you have to do is stand outside (you're not old enough to go inside) an Enumclaw tavern at 6pm with a sign that says "Husky kicks, Stihl sucks"... 


I'll provide the tar and feathers, and a video camera


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 31, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> How'd you like free ticket to WA? All you have to do is stand outside (you're not old enough to go inside) an Enumclaw tavern at 6pm with a sign that says "Husky kicks, Stihl sucks"...
> 
> 
> I'll provide the tar and feathers, and a video camera



That would be fun to watch he wouldn't need a plane ticket home I think some of them guys could throw him that far.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 31, 2007)

Of course they see huskies so rarely the sign mite not mean anything about husky but the Stihl sucks would I guess.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 31, 2007)

bks044 said:


> That would be fun to watch he wouldn't need a plane ticket home I think some of them guys could throw him that far.



Did I say PLANE ticket? I said *TICKET*. We'll raffle for that one   Short straw gets to pick him up, and hog tie him in the back of the F250 for the trip out here. He'll need to be gagged - yaps way tooooo much.

The only problem I see is what to do with him after the good 'ole boys have finished... Not sure Oregon will take him... maybe can take him up to the Peace Arch and throw him into Canada , eh?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 31, 2007)

bks044 said:


> Of course they see huskies so rarely the sign mite not mean anything about husky but the Stihl sucks would I guess.



Just covering both bases... I have the entire circulation list for "Husky Monthly" written on a postage stamp in my wallet - Figured we'd invite all three of them - moral support for the little guy, and to be "fair"..


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 31, 2007)

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: Now thats funny I don't care who you are. Except mite not make sense to the eastern husky guys.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 31, 2007)

bks044 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: Now thats funny I don't care who you are. Except mite not make sense to the eastern husky guys.



Heck, they don't even have long bars or full wrap... but we can explain it to them over real beer (they'll pay).


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jul 31, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Remember: Smoking IS BAD for your health.



Only when you pizz me off!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 1, 2007)

Ha ha ha I have a long midwestern bar I don't get this west
thing ego's inc. I would like the country as I like mountains and
such but don't know if the people would be friendly enough for
my liking. I like laid back humble type people that don't think
they are the chit! It is funny I have this buddy that is like
that and this ole boy thought he was weak and kept mistaken
kindness for weakness until my friend shed the light on him!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 1, 2007)

joatmon said:


> .... Mr. S. Troll, paging Mr. S. Troll. What's them German spec/testing sites saying about those heavy Huskies?
> 
> What to do .....  ......




Not much, on the current ones - the 394xp was the last one they tested.
.....umpkin2:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 1, 2007)

So who Stihl thinks that huskys kick?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 1, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> So who Stihl thinks that huskys kick?


Hey I know they kick! Just got done
with a forty eight inch elm and sure glad I had my dawg to
cut it or I would stihl be there instead of on my way to
the lake with my bass boat!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 1, 2007)

Amazing how many people can't figure out how to use a Stihl chainsaw. If you use the control lever thingy and the handle attached to the cord thingy and pull will start right up. I know its noisey but they cut a lot faster when they are running. And yes the run for ever check with lake on the condition of my 044 3000+ hours 1 bad bearing seal. Stihls Kick. I guess thats why they call huskies dogs guy normally take offense to anybody calling an engine a dog. But I guess the husky can get up to dog speed. Modem may run like a real chainsaw.


----------



## chowdozer (Aug 1, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Hey I know they kick! Just got done
> with a forty eight inch elm and sure glad I had my dawg to
> cut it or I would stihl be there instead of on my way to
> the lake with my bass boat!



Clint Eastwood owns a Stihl.


----------



## badhabits (Aug 1, 2007)

OK OK OK OK
Will somebody tell me the exact Husky equivalent of the ms361 is and I will go out and buy one and see for myself what all this about, and get back with you on what I find. ( It will be a good excuse to buy another saw anyway)


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 1, 2007)

badhabits said:


> OK OK OK OK
> Will somebody tell me the exact Husky equivalent of the ms361 is and I will go out and buy one and see for myself what all this about, and get back with you on what I find. ( It will be a good excuse to buy another saw anyway)



357XP


----------



## badhabits (Aug 1, 2007)

badhabits said:


> ( It will be a good excuse to buy another saw anyway)



Did I say that? This site has gone to my head.
:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 1, 2007)

The only thing I have against the northwest is the fact that you can't climb or fell the giant redwoodsa its a shame.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 1, 2007)

2101 xp cut the elm no problems dead elm that big is peta
but that 36 inch chain ate like a hungry wolf first time to
use it on a job not to be the last!


----------



## hornett22 (Aug 1, 2007)

*we'll,i'm sure they are strong enough.*



bks044 said:


> That would be fun to watch he wouldn't need a plane ticket home I think some of them guys could throw him that far.



after carrying around all that extra orange and white weight.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 1, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> after carrying around all that extra orange and white weight.


Yeah and turning them wrench's all the time is a workout
and they are carple bound


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 1, 2007)

Yea fixen the Lowes saws is a great side job


----------



## sperho (Aug 1, 2007)

Husky may kick (the bucket? the dog?), but Stihl BRAAAAPPPPPS!!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 1, 2007)

bks044 said:


> Yea fixen the Lowes saws is a great side job



I was referring to stihl working on it not with it stihl trying to get this 
thing runnin


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 1, 2007)

Didnt read my post 3000 hour 044 ask lake about it condition. If you count lakes house as a shop then it has been there. Changed bearing seal. Yep real hard to keep it runnin.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 1, 2007)

bks044 said:


> Didnt read my post 3000 hour 044 ask lake about it condition. If you count lakes house as a shop then it has been there. Changed bearing seal. Yep real hard to keep it runnin.



I can say the same of my 372 and be truth I believe you was just
replying to trash talk in previous post they are both excellent saws.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 1, 2007)

We interupt this thred to show you a new Stihl Boy. Born 5:45 pm last nite. Now I am a Gramps. His dad owns a 372 but well teach him right. Thats my step daughter, Mntngals daughter.


----------



## chowdozer (Aug 2, 2007)

bks044 said:


> We interupt this thred to show you a new Stihl Boy. Born 5:45 pm last nite. Now I am a Gramps. His dad owns a 372 but well teach him right. Thats my step daughter, Mntngals daughter.



Congrats. You need to feed that kid some PNW vegetables and get him growin'.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 2, 2007)

bks044 said:


> We interupt this thred to show you a new Stihl Boy. Born 5:45 pm last nite. Now I am a Gramps. His dad owns a 372 but well teach him right. Thats my step daughter, Mntngals daughter.



Congrats Brian!!! You should have gave the little guy a break by not puttin' his picture in this lame thread.

Congrats to you and your family!     

Gary


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 2, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> The only thing I have against the northwest is the fact that you can't climb or fell the giant redwoodsa its a shame.



Crawl back into your hole... and stay there.

Gary


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 2, 2007)

bks044 said:


> We interupt this thred to show you a new Stihl Boy. Born 5:45 pm last nite. Now I am a Gramps. His dad owns a 372 but well teach him right. Thats my step daughter, Mntngals daughter.



Congrats, Gramps


----------



## chowdozer (Aug 2, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> The only thing I have against the northwest is the fact that you can't climb or fell the giant redwoodsa its a shame.



LOL, and I guess the next best place to cut trees is in Florida?


----------



## Lou (Aug 2, 2007)

bks044 said:


> We interrupt this thread to show you a new Stihl Boy. Born 5:45 pm last nite. Now I am a Gramps. His dad owns a 372 but we'll teach him right. Thats my step daughter, Mntngals daughter.



Grandpas job to spoil junior and teach him to have an open mind. Many more possibilities that way. Congratulations are in order from this grandpa.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 2, 2007)

Figured would fix the thread to something worth while.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 2, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> The only thing I have against the northwest is the fact that you can't climb or fell the giant redwoodsa its a shame.



Go back to school and study geography. Since when is California in the PACIFIC NORTH WEST????


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 2, 2007)

bks044 said:


> We interupt this thred to show you a new Stihl Boy. Born 5:45 pm last nite. Now I am a Gramps. His dad owns a 372 but well teach him right. Thats my step daughter, Mntngals daughter.



Way to go!    

Make sure he gets a small wiff of 2 stroke oil (from your clothes) evey day... real important to lock in the "PNW" neural pathways for the first few months. You'll know if you've suceeded, 'cos at 5 he'll want a Stihl...

If you don't, he'll turn out like newguy..


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 2, 2007)

Should I use Dino or Ultra? Ultra has funny smell but thats what Im using now. Dino has the classic 2 stroke smell.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 2, 2007)

Take no chances... mix it all up. His Dad has those pesky husky jeans... got to stamp those out (not hard).


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 2, 2007)

Gotcha and thanks for the second gold bar. Will definantly engrain with fresh cut Cedar and Doug Fir 2 of my favorite smells.


----------



## Side Kick (Aug 2, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> You guys are haveing all the fun without me,because my husky is out cutting every stihl in the county.



Well a least we are having fun I can't believe the CHAMP hasn't taught you better than that. Husky out cutting a Stihl.:jawdrop:  Now I have to get on the Champ. lol lol :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hornett22 (Aug 2, 2007)

*congrats!*



bks044 said:


> We interupt this thred to show you a new Stihl Boy. Born 5:45 pm last nite. Now I am a Gramps. His dad owns a 372 but well teach him right. Thats my step daughter, Mntngals daughter.



hey,the kid comes from good genes.the stihls won't pacify him for long.


----------



## hornett22 (Aug 2, 2007)

*that is not an equivalent.*



2000ssm6 said:


> 357XP



357xp exceeds the ms361 easily.


----------



## hornett22 (Aug 2, 2007)

*gee,only lowes saw i ever bought was one of the last 55 ranchers.*



bks044 said:


> Yea fixen the Lowes saws is a great side job



and it has never given me any trouble.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 2, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> 357xp exceeds the ms361 easily.



Don't think so! The 357 is just a little slower but still a good saw.


----------



## ChuckinOhio (Aug 2, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Don't think so! The 357 is just a little slower but still a good saw.




They're all good, but if we didn't have nothin to grump and grouse about...........well you know. 

Chuck


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 2, 2007)

I guess I gotta smack John upside the head saturday and tell him to quit selling those toys i mean stihls.


----------



## hornett22 (Aug 2, 2007)

*slower?*



2000ssm6 said:


> Don't think so! The 357 is just a little slower but still a good saw.



keep dreaming ,LOL


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 2, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> keep dreaming ,LOL



Have you ever ran a 361?


----------



## NYH1 (Aug 2, 2007)

I've never ran either saw. I thought about getting a MS361 or a 357XP and spent a lot of time looking at them and asking questions. I went to three different dealers. 

The first dealer sells Stihl. He told how much better the MS361 was then the 357XP. He said how good could a 357XP be if I could buy it at Home Depot. I've never seen any Husky's at Home Depot. I've seen some homeowner (137, 142, 350, 455 Rancher and a 359, the 359 hasn't been at Lowe's in over a year) Husky's at Lowe's, but never an XP model. 

The second dealer sells Stihl, Husky and Jonsered. He told me the MS361, 357XP and CS2156C were all GREAT saws. He did say that once broke in a 357XP and CS2156C would cut a little faster then a MS361....in any size wood.

The third dealer sells Stihl and Jonsered. He pretty much said the same thing as the second dealer. Once broke in a CS2156C will cut a little faster then a MS361. 

I work with a guy that runs a residential tree removal company on the side. He has both a MS361 and 357XP and says the same thing. He also says his 371XP and 372XP cut faster then his MS440. With that said, he likes his Stihl's and Husky's about the same. He buys them both from the second dealer I mentioned.

I asked these guys this very question because it's talked about so much on this site.


----------



## NYH1 (Aug 2, 2007)

Here are some timed cuts!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 2, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> I've never ran either saw. I thought about getting a MS361 or a 357XP and spent a lot of time looking at them and asking questions. I went to three different dealers.
> 
> The first dealer sells Stihl. He told how much better the MS361 was then the 357XP. He said how good could a 357XP be if I could buy it at Home Depot. I've never seen any Husky's at Home Depot. I've seen some homeowner (137, 142, 350, 455 Rancher and a 359, the 359 hasn't been at Lowe's in over a year) Husky's at Lowe's, but never an XP model.
> 
> ...



Good post! 
I have not run any Johnnys so I can speak on them. I have had my hands on a 357 and it was close but no cigar. Maybe the husky was fixin to "kick" the bucket but it cut pretty good.......


----------



## NYH1 (Aug 2, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Good post!
> I have not run any Johnnys so I can speak on them. I have had my hands on a 357 and it was close but no cigar. Maybe the husky was fixin to "kick" the bucket but it cut pretty good.......


2000ssm6, I'm not knocking the MS361, not at all. I think Stihl and Husky (Jonsered is the same as Husky) make GREAT saws. I started out with Stihls. I just prefer the feel of the Husky's that's why I switched to them. It wasn't because I think Husky makes better saw then Stihl. I still have my little 021. If that ever needs to be replace, I'm going to replace it with a MS210!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 2, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> 2000ssm6, I'm not knocking the MS361, not at all. I think Stihl and Husky (Jonsered is the same as Husky) make GREAT saws. I started out with Stihls. I just prefer the feel of the Husky's that's why I switched to them. It wasn't because I think Husky makes better saw then Stihl. I still have my little 021. If that ever needs to be replace, I'm going to replace it with a MS210!



Thats cool. I hope to run Tom's 372 next time I go to training........


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 2, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Thats cool. I hope to run Tom's 372 next time I go to training........



Whats that in your avatar?Oh thats whats left of your stihl after my Paw's husky smoked it.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 2, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Whats that in your avatar?Oh thats whats left of your stihl after my Paw's husky smoked it.



LOL! The 440 started running rough today, I pulled the filter cover and there were 3 huskys laying at the bottom. I peacefully returned them back to Lowes and went on my way......


----------



## chowdozer (Aug 2, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Whats that in your avatar?Oh thats whats left of your stihl after my Paw's husky smoked it.



Hey newguy, you only run Husky's cuz there's no tree's to cut in Florida.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 2, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Hey newguy, you only run Husky's cuz there's no tree's to cut in Florida.



And because paw won't give him a real saw:lifter:


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 2, 2007)

I think you both are right


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 2, 2007)

*Well be OK*



Lakeside53 said:


> Take no chances... mix it all up. His Dad has those pesky husky jeans... got to stamp those out (not hard).



Robbies Dad works for the forest service so guess what he runs at work. Yup 440 Stihl. In 4-5 years hes only ran about 5gal through the husky so Stihl will have no problem bumping out his husky jeans.


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thats why I am getting a 3120 so when i move out to the northwest i can say i got a real saw and not a toy.


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 2, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Thats why I am getting a 3120 so when i move out to the northwest i can say i got a real saw and not a toy.



You will be laughed out of the forest :taped:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 2, 2007)

Yea sure the loggers will laugh at ya. Wonder why yor dragging that big old husky around while they are zippin away with their 460s and some 660s. I guess you figure its the only saw that can keep up. Then thell get an 880 to tear apart your 3120 and have a good laugh with the 090 cause husky never made anything in the ball park. They can also make a new class for the log show the "stock cold saw"


----------



## NYH1 (Aug 2, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Thats cool. I hope to run Tom's 372 next time I go to training........


My 365 is the 372's little brother. Same bottom end with a smaller bore. I love it. It pulls a 20" b&c extremely well in hardwood. I've never ran a 372. Let me know how it runs!


----------



## chowdozer (Aug 2, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Thats why I am getting a 3120 so when i move out to the northwest i can say i got a real saw and not a toy.



If you're coming to the PNW with a 3120, you'll pack it around for less than a half day before you put it down and don't pick it up again.

Bring any parts you need. Dealers are scarce.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 2, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> My 365 is the 372's little brother. Same bottom end with a smaller bore. I love it. It pulls a 20" b&c extremely well in hardwood. I've never ran a 372. Let me know how it runs!



Sure will, It could be months before I go back though


----------



## NYH1 (Aug 2, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Sure will, It could be months before I go back though


 That's fine, drop me a PM!


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 2, 2007)

If i only use it once i will just get a lighter husky.I just posted some funny videos in the joke forum.If you guys get a chance watch and let me know what you think.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 2, 2007)

Havin to much fun laughin at a boy from flat low elevation Floriday draggin a 3120 around the PNW hills back East the call em mountains. Beat to a pulp by guys that run up and down these hills with their Stihls thats if he survives his first day settin chokers cause ya think a smart azz Florida newbie is gonna be set loose on valuable timber with mismatched saw. I don't think so boy.


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 2, 2007)

bks044 said:


> Havin to much fun laughin at a boy from flat low elevation Floriday draggin a 3120 around the PNW hills back East the call em mountains. Beat to a pulp by guys that run up and down these hills with their Stihls thats if he survives his first day settin chokers cause ya think a smart azz Florida newbie is gonna be set loose on valuable timber with mismatched saw. I don't think so boy.



Ouch, you hurt his pride


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 2, 2007)

3120....     :newbie:   


Yeah... I have about 30 chokers he can set, and an operator that twiches way too much from caffine.. Hope newguy is quick on his pins..


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 2, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> 3120....     :newbie:
> 
> But,but,but, it's a Huskie :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 2, 2007)

Probably more in line than your 440 0r 660.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 2, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Ouch, you hurt his pride



Pride??? By what measure? Past successes? Crowd roar? :biggrinbounce2: 

Na.. it's all in his [pin] head.:newbie: :newbie: :newbie: :newbie:


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 2, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Pride??? By what measure? Past successes? Crowd roar? :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Na.. it's all in his [pin] head.:newbie: :newbie: :newbie: :newbie:



I don't need pride and If you ever meet me I am pretty laid back for a kid my age.I relize i don't know everything and don't plan to but I will continue to use what I like and I ain't looking at logging I am looking at starting a tree service.maybe climbing a redwood.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 2, 2007)

*Stihl Kicks In Pnw*

Nice to have self reseting target.





This is the closest I could find to Floridas 1/8 of a degree slopes. Look this show didn't even have any cliffs in it and its less than 3000 foot elevation. A couple miles from my front door. Watch the kid drag the 3120 up that hill which check with "TREESLINGER" this ones not that bad. Anybody seen slinger lately?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 2, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> ....maybe climbing a redwood Wwith Jerry b.



Then you'd better head south of the PNW... to CA...


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 2, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I don't eed pride and If you ever meet me I am pretty laid back for a kid my age.I relize i don't know everything and don't plan to but I will continue to use what I like and I ain't looking at logging I am looking at starting a tree service.maybe climbing a redwood Wwith Jerry b.



So your not gettin a 3120 and commin out here? AWE our loss.


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 2, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Then you'd better head south of the PNW... to CA...



Northern ca isn't considered part of the pnw?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 2, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Northern ca isn't considered part of the pnw?



*NO*

Southern Oregon is lucky to be allowed inopcorn:


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 2, 2007)

bks044 said:


> So your not gettin a 3120 and commin out here? AWE our loss.



Oh I will visit you guys and i am still getting the saw but it will be used as a felling saw for the most part.Maybe i will block down a tree with it.Maybe one hand it through a limb lol.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 2, 2007)

I dont know maybe Slingers and Bob Oaks corner.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 2, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Oh I will vivsit you guys and i am still getting the saw but it will be used as a felling saw for the most part.Maybe i will block down a tree with it.Maybe one hand it through a limb lol.



So is "VIVISIT" spelling you trembling from realities of PNW or a typo.

Seriously mellow a little learn a lot besta luck to your tree service and hope you have as much fun takin down trees as I do. Really I mean it


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 2, 2007)

By the way congrats on becoming a grandpa Bks.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 2, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> By the way congrats on becoming a grandpa Bks.



Yep +1 CONGRATS


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 2, 2007)

Thnx


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 2, 2007)

Yep I think on saturday me and john gotta have a chat.Selling them stihls has got to stop.I won't allow it in my town.He will quit if he wants his best costumers[all refered and had service done by me] to keep shopping there.hmmm.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Look twerp... if you really want a Husqvarna that will keep up with them loggin' boys out here. Get a 372XP... it's the only decent saw Husqvarna ever made. You might even find one or two of them in the woods. They are compareable (and that is stretchin' it) to a 440.

No need to pack a big heavy worthless saw around for the "cool" factor (3120 is a pig). You'll get laffed off the landing.

Gary


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 2, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Look twerp... if you really want a Husqvarna that will keep up with them loggin' boys out here. Get a 372XP... it's the only decent saw Husqvarna ever made. You might even find one or two of them in the woods. They are compareable (and that is stretchin' it) to a 440.
> 
> No need to pack a big heavy worthless saw around for the "cool" factor (3120 is a pig). You'll get laffed off the landing.
> 
> Gary



Its not about the cool factor or what it compares with as much as what i want.I really couldn't careless what anyone thinks of my saws \.I just like messing with you stihl guys.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 2, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I don't need pride and If you ever meet me I am pretty laid back for a kid my age.I relize i don't know everything and don't plan to but I will continue to use what I like and I ain't looking at logging I am looking at starting a tree service.maybe climbing a redwood.



Sounds like his logging ambition is over.


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 2, 2007)

bks044 said:


> Sounds like his logging ambition is over.



It was over when I started climbing almost 2 years ago.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 2, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Its not about the cool factor or what it compares with as much as what i want.I really couldn't careless what anyone thinks of my saws \.I just like messing with you stihl guys.



I could give a rip what saw you like. Don't hurt me none... But you need to match your saw to what you are doin'. If you want to show up with a Dolmar... I'd say 7900... Husqvarna... I'd say 372XP... Stihl... I'd say 460...

Just showin' up with the "biggest" saw is a joke.

Gary


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 2, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> I could give a rip what saw you like. Don't hurt me none... But you need to match your saw to what you are doin'. If you want to show up with a Dolmar... I'd say 7900... Husqvarna... I'd say 372XP... Stihl... I'd say 460...
> 
> Just showin' up with the "biggest" saw is a joke.
> 
> Gary



Don't get me wrong I will probably get a midsized saw later on and I appreciate your opinion but it will be a husky.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 2, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Don't get me wrong I will probably get a midsized saw later on and I appreciate your opinion but it will be a husky.



Good deal... make it a 372XP... you will thank me later. 

But I gotta ask... why start with a big a$$ saw that you will never need?

Gary


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sorry about the typos my back and hands are messed up.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 2, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Sorry about the typos my back and hands are messed up.



Cry me a river... 

Gary


----------



## NYH1 (Aug 2, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Good deal... make it a 372XP... you will thank me later.
> 
> But I gotta ask... why start with a big a$$ saw that you will never need?
> 
> Gary


GASoline71 is right. No need getting a saw you'll never use. For the price of a 3120, you could probably buy two 372XP's. Or a 372XP a 346XP and a lot of gear.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 2, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Sorry about the typos my back and hands are messed up.



and you want to tote around a 3120???? :monkey:


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 2, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> and you want to tote around a 3120???? :monkey:



Yes I do no pain no gain.


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 2, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Cry me a river...
> 
> Gary



Look i'm apologizing not looking for sympathy.Igot hurt because I did a lot of stupid????.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 2, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Yes I do no pain no gain.



Ignoring pain no brain. Real pain other than sore muscles can lead to permanant problems.Get it fixed.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 2, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I got hurt because I did a lot of stupid????.



Been there done that...

Gary


----------



## hornett22 (Aug 3, 2007)

*yes,more than one.*



2000ssm6 said:


> Have you ever ran a 361?



and that is why i don't own one.toooooo slow.


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 3, 2007)

Stihl is just a fancy name for wild thing.
HUSQVARNA IS NUMBER 1.
sTIHL IS NOTHING BUT TOYS.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 3, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> and that is why i don't own one.toooooo slow.



Suuuuuuure:monkey:


----------



## oldsaw (Aug 3, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Thats why I am getting a 3120 so when i move out to the northwest i can say i got a real saw and not a toy.



Listen to the old guys. A 3120 sounds really cool until you have to really run one. A 3120 (or 088/880 as well) are not designed for everyday "toting" through the woods. There is a reason that a 440/460/372 are the most frequently found saws in the woods, followed by an 066/660/395 for bigger stuff.

A 3120/880 outweighs a 660 by 8 lbs. I know I'm going to start sounding like SawTroll here, but that's a heck of a lot of weight to lug around when you really don't need it 99% of the time. You have some different notions of PNW logging than reality supports. Listen to the guys who do this for a living, there is a reason that they don't carry saws that big....they don't need it. Listen to these guys, they know what they are talking about....usually anyway. Okay, ignore the saw brand arguing, and listen to the other stuff.

I own a 3120, and when I was 18, I would have been dumb enough to want one. That was almost 30 years ago, and I have a lot more sense now, and a bad back. Mine is for milling use only. Way too heavy for daily use. My 066 is marginal for everyday use, but has had to fill in the slot. The 372 I'm building now, will be my real "user", but even that will have to share time with an even smaller saw, like an 026 eventually. Weight sucks. My 3120 only goes sideways in a log, although I have some plans to play with it the other way. I'm not carrying it as a "user"...unless the wood gets big and the 066 AND the 372 are broken.

Mark


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 3, 2007)

As I said before It will be a felling saw for a tree service i am starting and i will eventually buy a midsized pro saw like a 372 or 357.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 3, 2007)

He just won't listen.... 

Hey Newguy - clean the wax out of your ears - it's TOO big for a general felling saw. :bang: :bang: :bang: :bang: :bang: :bang:


----------



## romeo (Aug 3, 2007)

3120's are great felling saws. How big do the redwoods get in Florida anyway?



Honestly though, my father in law put one to work out in the woods for a day once (said he needed to justify owning it). After he was done "justifying" it, he decided it was a race-only saw. It made short work of a 44" doug fir but it made short work of him to.


----------



## ChuckinOhio (Aug 3, 2007)

*Not to bash on anyone*

The best advice I ever received as a youngster was-

" When around fellas who have been there and done that, it is best to close your mouth, open your ears and see what past experience can lend you. If you open your mouth, it had best be to ask a pertinent question, and then don't take the opinion you receive lightly."

Chuck


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 3, 2007)

This tread is getting really boring - why not just shut it down???  

I try to pick the best options in each class of saws, regardless of brand - but newer Jreds is *out *, because of the stupid streight-across handlebars........:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## fuzzle (Aug 3, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> This tread is getting really boring - why not just shut it down???
> 
> I try to pick the best options in each class of saws, regardless of brand - but newer Jreds is *out *, because of the stupid streight-across handlebars........:biggrinbounce2:



Tread:






more tread:






You responded to a _thread_. 

An Internet forum is a web application for holding discussions and posting user generated content. Internet forums are also commonly referred to as web forums, message boards, discussion boards, (electronic) discussion groups, discussion forums, bulletin boards, fora (the Latin plural) or simply forums. The terms "forum" and "board" may refer to the entire community or to a specific sub-forum dealing with a distinct topic. Messages within these sub-forums are then displayed either in chronological order or as *threaded discussions*.


----------



## oldsaw (Aug 3, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> As I said before It will be a felling saw for a tree service i am starting and i will eventually buy a midsized pro saw like a 372 or 357.



Get the 372 first, then a 353 or a 346. Then, get a MS200T, then a 395 (I'd buy a 660 myself, they don't make them much better IMHO). You are then done...well, on the needed stuff anyway.

A real 4 saw plan, and I bet you never really have to do the 395, but it makes a whole lot more sense than a 3120. Even to get started, I'd get a 359 and an MS200T. Both would set you back less than a 3120, and would actually make you money. The 3120 would never pay for itself.

Mark


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 3, 2007)

Even if the puke gets a 3120 and it kills him every day he uses it... he won't admit it here.

Waste of time... :taped: 

Gary


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a 141 which I curently climb with and a 51 which is mainly used on the ground but has been in a tree a couple times.I want to get a 338xp when I buy the 3120 and as I said before after I make some money and get started in tree service I will buy the 372.I am not arguing or foresaking your opinions but I seldomly if ever change my game plans.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 3, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I have a 141 which I curently climb with and a 51 which is mainly used on the ground but has been in a tree a couple times.I want to get a 338xp when I buy the 3120 and as I said before after I make some money and get started in tree service I will buy the 372.I am not arguing or foresaking your opinions but I seldomly if ever change my game plans.



Yup... you'll go far with that mentality... Not.

...seriously, skip the 3120 "felling" saw and go straight to a 372XP, or a 575XP. Something that was no kiddin' designed to be a pro felling saw.

Gary


----------



## oldsaw (Aug 3, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Yup... you'll go far with that mentality... Not.
> 
> ...seriously, skip the 3120 "felling" saw and go straight to a 372XP, or a 575XP. Something that was no kiddin' designed to be a pro felling saw.
> 
> Gary



Take your own advice, Gary....this one's a lost cause. If he was closer, I'd let him use mine for a while...3120 is a great limbing saw with a 14" bar

Mark


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 3, 2007)

oldsaw said:


> Take your own advice, Gary....this one's a lost cause. If he was closer, I'd let him use mine for a while...3120 is a great limbing saw with a 14" bar
> 
> Mark



Thanks Mark...  

I officially make this my last post in this thread.:censored: 

Gary


----------



## romeo (Aug 3, 2007)

Listen to these guys newkid. There isn't a tree in the entire state of Florida that warents the use of a 120cc saw, if even a 70cc saw. If you want one so bad, buy a real work saw and when you have made enough to buy a toy then get your lead baloon.

Besides, you can cut through those Florida pecker poles faster with a small saw anyway.


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 3, 2007)

romeo said:


> Listen to these guys newkid. There isn't a tree in the entire state of Florida that warents the use of a 120cc saw, if even a 70cc saw. If you want one so bad, buy a real work saw and when you have made enough to buy a toy then get your lead baloon.
> 
> Besides, you can cut through those Florida pecker poles faster with a small saw anyway.



Dude I am moving out to northern california and it will be paid for in a few months.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 3, 2007)

I have avoided this thread for a lot of reasons:monkey: 

Tonight, in my stupor, I unwisely chose to read it:monkey: :monkey: 

Ok newguy, you are acting like a TROLL, AGAIN!!!! YOU DON'T LIKE STIHL, WE GET IT ALREADY!!!!!!!!

But running a 3120 for everday felling????????? Hell, there are days I don't like picking up my 046!!!! Yeah, I get young and stupid, I am stupid a lot, bu one day of running that thing bucking, and well, IT WON"T MATTER HOW FAST IT GOT PAID OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Buy a Husky, I don't care, good saws in my opinion, but work up to, and have the need for a saw that size!!! There is a bit of difference between a 141 and 3120!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 3, 2007)

Finally, he figured out he wasn't welcome in the PNW!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 3, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 3, 2007)

"You'll shoot you're eye out!!"

Has become:

"You'll cut you're leg off!!"

:deadhorse: :deadhorse:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2007)

Well I can't comment on florida but last week I cut a 48 inch elm
and a 36 inch pine while they may not be redwoods they are big.
I recently bought a 2101 just to use in these cuts as I want a saw
big enough to do directional notch without cutting on both sides!
the 2101 was cheaper than the 3120 and the amount of time I will
use the saw should last a good while but if I could have afforded the
3120 at the time I would have bought it and probably will at some point
as I have this A.S. bug!!!!!!


----------



## oldsaw (Aug 3, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> "You'll shoot you're eye out!!"
> 
> Has become:
> 
> ...



:jester: :jester: :jester: :jester: :jester: :jester: 

It's just a flesh wound.

Mark


----------



## oldsaw (Aug 3, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Well I can't comment on florida but last week I cut a 48 inch elm
> and a 36 inch pine while they may not be redwoods they are big.
> I recently bought a 2101 just to use in these cuts as I want a saw
> big enough to do directional notch without cutting on both sides!
> ...



And there we have the 100cc class saw, which is big enough for "the big ones".

Mark


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 3, 2007)

He's got another leg, maybe...


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 3, 2007)

Ah heck a leg aint to hard for me to reattach.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 3, 2007)

you could try sticking it in your ear


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 3, 2007)

Naw I can stitch it back together and duct tape the bone....maybe graft it.lol.Ya'll lets get off this I'm sticking to my plan so lets get back to important matters like the thread I started to get johomo out of hiding.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 3, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Ah heck a leg aint to hard for me to reattach.



Thats what they said about my thumb, it's still gone.


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 3, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Thats what they said about my thumb, it's still gone.



How'd it happen?


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 3, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> How'd it happen?



Mitre Saw.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 4, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Yup... you'll go far with that mentality... Not.
> 
> ...seriously, skip the 3120 "felling" saw and go straight to a 372XP, or a 575XP. Something that was no kiddin' designed to be a pro felling saw.
> 
> Gary



You got that right!   

...but where in that setup is the MS361????????


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 4, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> You got that right!
> 
> ...but where in that setup is the MS361????????



Defenitly not in my setup.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 4, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Defenitly not in my setup.



Boy the day Husky makes a saw as reliable as a 361 you will probly be a real old man by that time and ya pappy will surely be up in chainsaw heaven. Now go fetch me the paper will ya....


----------



## oldsaw (Aug 4, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Defenitly not in my setup.



Dude, quit being a tool. The 361 is a great saw by any possible measurement. Start moving more thought processes to the larger head and start developing a clue. You are an adult now, start thinking and acting like one.

You are in the midst of hundreds of man years of knowledge, with some guys who have forgotten more than you will ever know. Yet, you overlook all this experience and knowledge in order to make a complete fool of yourself. Instead of letting these guys show you how to build a fire, you prattle on about the great fire you are going to build...as you freeze your dingles off.

If you were looking for a 60cc class saw and came across a deal on a 361, and didn't buy it, you would be an idiot. I was looking for a 70cc class saw, really wanting an 046, but found a 365 in need of an upgrade. I got the Husky. Didn't even think about the politics. The downside for me is dealer support...I really don't have any. Parts are a pain, I can't just go to the Stihl dealer 2 miles away and order them. But, I can work around that, the saw is worth the effort. If I would have found a Dolmar, there would be a Dolmar on my workbench as we speak. A good saw is a good saw, no matter what color it is, or the brand name on it. I bought my 3120 because 1) it was a good saw, 2) it came from a reputable AS member, 3) I could get an adapter to use the bars I had been using on my 066. I was originally looking for an 084 or 088, but couldn't find one that wasn't trashed or overpriced. It's actually very likely that the 088/880 is a better saw than my 3120, but not in any way that will affect my life or the fact that I chose the 3120. I needed a big milling saw, and I'm very happy with it. Perfect for what I need it for. Don't much care if an 880 can get through a log 20 seconds faster, or whatever, I just needed something faster and more capable in big logs on the mill than my 066, and I got that.

BMW used to have a great motorcycle ad. It stated that you should forget 0-60 times, and buy the one that was best from 0-100,000...miles. Life isn't about the little things, it's about living and learning to live better using your experience and the experience of others. Its about the trip, not about the next stoplight.

Mark


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 4, 2007)

oldsaw said:


> Dude, quit being a tool. The 361 is a great saw by any possible measurement. Start moving more thought processes to the larger head and start developing a clue. You are an adult now, start thinking and acting like one.
> 
> You are in the midst of hundreds of man years of knowledge, with some guys who have forgotten more than you will ever know. Yet, you overlook all this experience and knowledge in order to make a complete fool of yourself. Instead of letting these guys show you how to build a fire, you prattle on about the great fire you are going to build...as you freeze your dingles off.
> 
> ...



Good post there. The boy is young and his need for speed is at all time high. You know how it is Mark. When ya young ya love muscle wants those flashy women but as ya get older you'd rather have have someone that can cook. The boy is getting there but a mights slow,LOL


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 4, 2007)

I've said it before...


If you are gonna be dumb, you gotta be tough.


----------



## Sprig (Aug 4, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Good post there. The boy is young and his need for speed is at all time high. You know how it is Mark. When ya young ya love muscle wants those flashy women but as ya get older you'd rather have have someone that can cook. The boy is getting there but a mights slow,LOL


+1 on the post there Mark, and Thall, that'd be 'cook & cuddle', as fer the boy, you been beatin' him with that there paper? He's being rather well behaved of late (jk jk ng) 

  

opcorn:


----------



## chowdozer (Aug 4, 2007)

oldsaw said:


> Life isn't about the little things, it's about living and learning to live better using your experience and the experience of others. Its about the trip, not about the next stoplight.
> 
> Mark



I vote oldsaw for quote of the year!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 4, 2007)

*What He said!!!!!!!! +1*



chowdozer said:


> Originally Posted by oldsaw
> Life isn't about the little things, it's about living and learning to live better using your experience and the experience of others. Its about the trip, not about the next stoplight.
> 
> Mark
> ...



Yep!!!!!!


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 4, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> I vote oldsaw for quote of the year!



Look I am not saying anything against a smaller saw as i will get one evetually but it will be paid for in a few months anyway so why stop now?btw grear post old saw and paw.Paw the papers in ya chair.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Sometimes you need to change your gameplans,, in order to survive!!!*



newguy18 said:


> I have a 141 which I curently climb with and a 51 which is mainly used on the ground but has been in a tree a couple times.I want to get a 338xp when I buy the 3120 and as I said before after I make some money and get started in tree service I will buy the 372.I am not arguing or foresaking your opinions but I seldomly if ever change my game plans.



R U feeling OK New Guy?????


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 4, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Look I am not saying anything against a smaller saw as i will get one evetually but it will be paid for in a few months anyway so why stop now?btw grear post old saw and paw.Paw the papers in ya chair.



Thankya son. Now if ya wanna go out and get some Huskie's WITHOUT ya paw's blessing a 346 for limbing and a 372 for felling will pretty handle all the tree work you will come across. That big 3120 ya after is a saw you won't use hardly at all unless ya got some helluva big wood to cut. Now remember there aint no more room in the shed for anymore dayumm saws so build ya own shed and stop highjacking my mix oil and bar oil, thought I didn't know didn't ya, :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 4, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Thankya son. Now if ya wanna go out and get some Huskie's WITHOUT ya paw's blessing a 346 for limbing and a 372 for felling will pretty handle all the tree work you will come across. That big 3120 ya after is a saw you won't use hardly at all unless ya got some helluva big wood to cut. Now remember there aint no more room in the shed for anymore dayumm saws so build ya own shed and stop highjacking my mix oil and bar oil, thought I didn't know didn't ya, :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



I will build my own shed but the girl down the lane wont give me none unless i buy the saw.


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 4, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> R U feeling OK New Guy?????



Just fine.


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 4, 2007)

I believe I said awhile back to forget about what I'm buying and lets get back to important matters.
Class is now in sesion I am your teacher Mr. Howe and today kids we are gonna learn that husqvarna is better than stihl.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 4, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I believe i said awhile back to forget about what i'm buying and lets get back to important matters.
> Class is now in sesion I am your teachermr howe and today kids we are gonna learn that husqvarna is better than stihl.







Teachers I know can spell....:notrolls2: :notrolls2: :notrolls2: :notrolls2: :notrolls2: :notrolls2:


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 4, 2007)

Come on man its a saturday night just trying to get everyone in here to have some fun.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 4, 2007)

I've already had a few, and there wil be a few more before the night is out. You, on the othre hand, need to wait a couple of years..:rockn: 


Now listen up... It's Saturday night ... you're 18... and being glued to the computer so a bunch of old guys can beat on you isn't healthy. Go out, jog a few miles, have a chat with your mom/dad, cook them desert, call up an old friend and chat, mow the neignbors lawn, or whatever, but get the heck away from the screen.


When I was 18... I was only interested in a few things... and they all worked nicely together.... I suspect my love of beer, women and cars all started about then.


----------



## joatmon (Aug 4, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I've already had a few, and there wil be a few more before the night is out. You, on the othre hand, need to wait a couple of years..:rockn:
> 
> 
> Now listen up... It's Saturday night ... you're 18... and being glued to the computer so a bunch of old guys can beat on you isn't heathy. Go out, jog a few miles, have a chat with your mom/dad, cook them desert, call up an old friend and chat, mow the neignbors lawn, or whatever, but get the heck away from the screen.
> ...



Yep, when I was young, I spent most of my money on liquor, fast women and fast cars.  I wasted the rest of it.


----------



## sperho (Aug 4, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Now listen up... It's Saturday night ... you're 18... and being glued to the computer so a bunch of old guys can beat on you isn't heathy. Go out, jog a few miles, have a chat with your mom/dad, cook them desert, call up an old friend and chat, mow the neignbors lawn, or whatever, but get the heck away from the screen.



Best advice evah.

Signed,
Old Guy. (OK, not _that_ old, but twice your age so that should count as old for you.)


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm sorry that I wanna have some fun on the week ends on the computer and sorry that I am working my butt of all week long to fund my trip out to northern california so i can live my dream and start a tree service where I am the climber and buy the tools that I see fit for me.I am also sorry that i am more intrested in those things than going out on dates and getting drunk and flying around in a fast car.I am not saying Those things arent appealing but they will just have to wait.I am not saying anything against anyone here but that is how i'm doing things.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 4, 2007)

umpkin2: Some more advice - *you can't wait*. Do them now or the next chance will be when you are 50...


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 5, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I've already had a few, and there wil be a few more before the night is out.
> When I was 18... I was only interested in a few things... and they all worked nicely together.... I suspect my love of beer, women and cars all started about then.




Hmmm??? I wonder how that happend,,, Ya know NewGuy18??? Me thinks da Lake Meister may be on ta sumptin :monkey: 

You otter be ouwwwt Catchin fuzz,,, Bumpin Fuzz,,,, or in general Explorin the ???? countryside??? What Up?????


----------



## hornett22 (Aug 5, 2007)

*i'm a big a husky fan as they come but..............*

you are wasting your money on a 3120.my partner has one and it sits.maybe gets used once a year if lucky.just to run it or see if it still does.ran my 395 against it through a red oak log and the 395 smoked it.

you can do all you'll ever need and more with a 394/395xp.even they don't get used enough in my opinion but they are faster and lighter than the 3120.

99% of the time,the 372 is more than enough with a 20" bar.ocassionally i use the 24 inch bar.use your mind and you won't need more than the 372.

these guys know what they are talking about.if you still intend to keep talking to impress,your not.stop wasting our time and yours.


----------



## Lou (Aug 5, 2007)

Bill:
When I was your age I could legally drink beer (3.2 sort of beer) in the Great State of Ohio. I had a brand new 68 Javelin. It took me about 3 months of her getting me home on autopilot before I realized there was no one I'd met in the bar that I wanted a lasting relationship with. I changed my hunting ground to a Frische's Drive-In (Elias Bros, Big Boy) in Northwood OH. My bank account recovered, I met a bunch of people I still call friend (married one). How long has it been since you roller skated? Paint balled? hung out in the produce aisle (see Animal House)? Bud you have to do something to enjoy your youth... old is FOREVER!!!


----------



## matty f (Aug 5, 2007)

*I also love huskys*

but im afraid i would never own another 3120 again biggest pile of junk ive ever used, a 262xp would out cut it .......it was honestly one of the worst saws ive ever had the privalige of using, badly balanced and too heavy and was glad to see it finally seize.

I think ...some one correct me if im wrong but this saw was brought out in the mid 80's and it really shows atleast stihl changed from the 84 a bit and came up with the 88 wich in comparison having spent many hours-and grueling days on both saws that is the only stihl i would chose over a husky.........
395 though.yep every time its got the high husky revs and the balance and weight.........if you did buy the 3120 over that saw it would be well its up to you dude...dont evan know why im bothering wasting my time.


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> umpkin2: Some more advice - *you can't wait*. Do them now or the next chance will be when you are 50...



Then 50 it is.Ask anyone who really knows me knows I would much rather go work than go out on dates or fly around town all night and party.Those things just don't work for me.As for getting laid Gasoline 71 won't happen til i get married as I am a christian.


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lou said:


> Bill:
> When I was your age I could legally drink beer (3.2 sort of beer) in the Great State of Ohio. I had a brand new 68 Javelin. It took me about 3 months of her getting me home on autopilot before I realized there was no one I'd met in the bar that I wanted a lasting relationship with. I changed my hunting ground to a Frische's Drive-In (Elias Bros, Big Boy) in Northwood OH. My bank account recovered, I met a bunch of people I still call friend (married one). How long has it been since you roller skated? Paint balled? hung out in the produce aisle (see Animal House)? Bud you have to do something to enjoy your youth... old is FOREVER!!!



I do things to enjoy my youth I rec climb,work like a dog,and go to church.When I got it running again I will play with my 4 wheeler again.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 8, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> As for getting laid Gasoline 71 won't happen til i get married as I am a christian.



You might be the exception to the rule... I know lots of "christians" that don't seem to mind...

Good luck kid... "all work and no play", is well... not a very fun life.

Frig that...

Gary


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just looking for page 100opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 8, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Just looking for page 100opcorn: opcorn:



Give it time.Btw thanks for all the rep yall gave me.It means a lot.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 8, 2007)

*wat what*



newguy18 said:


> Give it time.Btw thanks for all the rep yall gave me.It means a lot.



Anytime bud:chainsawguy:


----------



## J.Walker (Aug 8, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Stihl is just a fancy name for wild thing.
> HUSQVARNA IS NUMBER 1.
> sTIHL IS NOTHING BUT TOYS.



Nice work Newguy.

Husky Kicks...


All most at 100


----------



## J.Walker (Aug 8, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Husky's kick, I mean they rock nothing against the other saws
> but the dawgs kick!



Great Post Opensaddle



Husky's Kick.... Oh ya..


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 8, 2007)

J.Walker said:


> Great Post Opensaddle
> 
> 
> 
> Husky's Kick.... Oh ya..



See my sig............


----------



## ChuckinOhio (Aug 8, 2007)

Page 100 yet??????????

Chuck


----------



## ChuckinOhio (Aug 8, 2007)

Dang missed it.

Chuck


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 8, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> See my sig............



Did you see my post about smoking and second rate stihl saws????
Quit now.I just care about your health and pride.


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 8, 2007)

ChuckinOhio said:


> Page 100 yet??????????
> 
> Chuck



SOON Chuck soon.
Just in case this starts it yay.


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 8, 2007)

Daaayuuummm it still no 100.Oh wait this is 100 yay.


----------



## J.Walker (Aug 8, 2007)

ChuckinOhio said:


> Dang missed it.
> 
> Chuck



Here it is...100


----------



## J.Walker (Aug 8, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Daaayuuummm it still no 100.Oh wait this is 100 yay.



You do it Bill


----------



## ChuckinOhio (Aug 8, 2007)

New guy gets the Kewpie Doll  

Chuck


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 8, 2007)

:hmm3grin2orange:


ChuckinOhio said:


> New guy gets the Kewpie Doll
> 
> Chuck



Don't give me 2000's doll he needs it to go with his stihl playset he bought from wally world yesterday.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## chowdozer (Aug 8, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Don't give me 2000's doll he needs it to go with his stihl playset he bought from wally world yesterday.:greenchainsaw:



The truth comes out.  
You talk about Stihl's more than you talk about Husky's.


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 8, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> The truth comes out.
> You talk about Stihl's more than you talk about Husky's.



Just warning people about the dangers of wasting money on underpowered junky stihls.


----------



## J.Walker (Aug 8, 2007)

*Husky's Kick*



newguy18 said:


> Just warning people about the dangers of wasting money on underpowered junky stihls.



Just as I was going to give you. I got a 338xp and never used the Stihl again.

Husky's Kick...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 8, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Just warning people about the dangers of wasting money on dem muskypulloncrapsmen saws.




I fixed it for ya


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 8, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I fixed it for ya



There wasn't nothing wrong with it.I'm telling my paw.


----------



## chowdozer (Aug 8, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Just warning people about the dangers of wasting money on underpowered junky stihls.



I have Stihl's older than you.
Are you underpowered and junky too?


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 8, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> I have Stihl's older than you.
> Are you underpowered and junky too?



My names not stihl.


----------



## chowdozer (Aug 9, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> My names not stihl.



You're crying because your names not Stihl. 
I'm sorry. 
I didn't know that was a sensitive area.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 9, 2007)

He might be cryin cause a couple husky lovers are bashing his beloved 3120


----------



## hornett22 (Aug 9, 2007)

*hold on now!*



bks044 said:


> He might be cryin cause a couple husky lovers are bashing his beloved 3120




i'd run a 3120 if i had a caddy.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 9, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> i'd run a 3120 if i had a caddy.



I'd fire the caddy, part out the 3120, and buy and 880.. Oh... I already have one


----------



## joatmon (Aug 9, 2007)

*Game, Set, Match*

It’s with regret that I must come to this site,
And report what happened at Mr. Hall’s last night,

Now Tommie came home and found sonny in bed,
And Demi was with him and her face was red,

Then Demi said to sonny, “Oh, I prefer thee”,
“Compared to your paw, you’re mighty Husky”,

Tommie was angry and NewGuy was told,
“I’ll take over now cause I’m not that old”,

Now Tommie heard the meanest words there’s ever been,
When Demi said, “My dear Tommie, is it Stihl in?”,

But know that things are not as they seem,
Cause Tommie awoke from this dreadful dream.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 9, 2007)

Huhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh







































Skiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssssssssssss



































kickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Stachura01 (Aug 9, 2007)

everyone I work with knows to never touch my 395xp. they'd hurt themselves


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 9, 2007)

joatmon said:


> It’s with regret that I must come to this site,
> And report what happened at Mr. Hall’s last night,
> 
> Now Tommie came home and found sonny in bed,
> ...


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 9, 2007)

i'm with rope hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhh????????


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 9, 2007)

joatmon said:


> It’s with regret that I must come to this site,
> And report what happened at Mr. Hall’s last night,
> 
> Now Tommie came home and found sonny in bed,
> ...



What a nitemare it was, to think Demi took a walk on the utter side, yikesssssssssssssssssssssssss,LOLOL


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 9, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> What a nitemare it was, to think Demi took a walk on the utter side, yikesssssssssssssssssssssssss,LOLOL


Sorry but she tells me she is opps has done it more than once.
I, whoo stop it, tryin to type come on demi quit, I can't type with ya doing that! Oh well forget typing!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 9, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Sorry but she tells me she is opps has done it more than once.
> I, whoo stop it, tryin to type come on demi quit, I can't type with ya doing that! Oh well forget typing!



 , I awake from a nitemare and there you are fallen asleep dreaming,LOL


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 9, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> , I awake from a nitemare and there you are fallen asleep dreaming,LOL



Atleast he is having sweet dreams and not the nightmares that huskies give you...........:jawdrop:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 9, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Atleast he is having sweet dreams and not the nightmares that huskies give you...........:jawdrop:


Hahaha only give stihl men nightmares


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 9, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Hahaha only give stihl men nightmares



I have to admit them Humpbacks are kinda hard on the eye, LOLOL


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 9, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I have to admit them Humpbacks are kinda hard on the eye, LOLOL



I don't mean to derail but if you are a stihl guy go to the joke page and see where youm go if you don't give up yer toys and switch to huskys.


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 9, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I don't mean to derail but if you are a stihl guy go to the joke page and see where youm go if you don't give up yer toys and switch to huskys.



Ain't gonna happen so why watch


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 9, 2007)

Did you watch your fate mow?


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 21, 2007)

Getting close to xmas and feelin giddy and
was wonder n what the stihl heads were thinking
about no more internet husky's and to just say






















Husky kicks merry christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 21, 2007)

I think the boys waited to late. They are known for a mail order saw. However, they will need a miracle/act of God to catch up with Stihl. I don't see that happin'


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 21, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I think stihl boys waited to late. They are known for
> junk saw. However, they will need a miracle/act of God to catch up with husky. I don't see that happin'



A convert did not know you had it in ya


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> A convert did not know you had it in ya



LOL, I gotta get Tommy. How dare you edit my post.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Getting close to xmas and feelin giddy and
> was wonder n what the stihl heads were thinking
> about no more internet husky's and to just say
> 
> ...



Leaks ya say, yup,LOL


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Leaks ya say, yup,LOL



Yeah the new blower leaks air a lot of it out the tube


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah the new blower leaks air a lot of it out the tube



It does, well I would take it back,LOL


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> It does, well I would take it back,LOL



I have not had a problem with it yet and really do not
expect one I do take care of it.


----------



## J.Walker (Dec 23, 2007)

*Husky Kick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ropensaddle said:


> Husky's kick, I mean they rock nothing against the other saws
> but the dawgs kick!



Ropensaddle
I'll be using a 75cc, 372xp soon! Just another fine Husky!

Husky Kick!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 23, 2007)

J.Walker said:


> Ropensaddle
> I'll be using a 75cc, 372xp soon! Just another fine Husky!
> 
> Husky Kick!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Why you becha it is one mean dog


----------



## J.Walker (Dec 23, 2007)

*Husky Kick!!!!!!!!!*

Just used the 346xp last night to cut a Christmas tree!

Husky Kick!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 29, 2008)

I was just going back over this ole thread man it was fun!

















































































Husky kicks


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 29, 2008)

Kicked the bucket??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 29, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Kicked the bucket??:hmm3grin2orange:



Come to think about it I was in the bucket yesterday and got
a slight kickback and it shook the bucket!


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 29, 2008)

Stihl kicks Husky butt


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 29, 2008)

Lol I would expect better coming outta number one ho, ya know, mow!
Last time I saw it the 441 mrs had the fat bottom


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 29, 2008)

Its so great to see a good thread coming back up to the top.


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey, the old gangs back


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 29, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Hey, the old gangs back



You know your a rep ho.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 29, 2008)

Let get this ole thread res erected cmon mow you know those
stihls can't hold a candle to the big dawgs!


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 29, 2008)

Stihls are like the runts in the husky litter


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 29, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Stihls are like the runts in the husky litter





Most say the runt is the best.........


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 29, 2008)

Most that is that don't know a thing about dogs.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 29, 2008)

Pure breads are one color not cremesicle :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 29, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Most that is that don't know a thing about dogs.


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 29, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Pure breads are one color not cremesicle :hmm3grin2orange:





So the Jreds suck too........There not purebreads....Must be Muts...


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 29, 2008)

04ultra said:


> So the Jreds suck too........There not purebreads....Must be Muts...



No those are the second tier dog just not the alpha like husky.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 29, 2008)

Half breeds don't suck unless they're green they just are not
a dawg and don't kick!


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 30, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> No those are the second tier dog just not the alpha like husky.






Thats going to leave a mark on the Jred boys ....


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 30, 2008)

My dawg had a tick that was orange and white :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chainshawman (Apr 30, 2008)

I had to shoot my husky! kept running off and killing the neabors chickhens


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Here we go again!!!!!*

LOLOL!!!!!!!! 

*If husky kicks,,,,,,*

*Then STIHL RIPS!!!!!*


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 30, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> LOLOL!!!!!!!!
> 
> *If husky kicks,,,,,,*
> 
> *Than STIHL RIPS!!!!!*



That would be "THEN" STIHL ....


----------



## chainshawman (Apr 30, 2008)

Long live STIHL!!!!! long live the best.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 30, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> That would be "THEN" STIHL ....



I wouldnt have it any other way Andrew,,,,

Thank Ewe for correcting Me ,,,,, Again!!!!:monkey:


----------



## spacemule (Apr 30, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> LOLOL!!!!!!!!
> 
> *If husky kicks,,,,,,*
> 
> *Then STIHL RIPS!!!!!*



If by "rips" you mean "blows" then I wholeheartedly agree!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 30, 2008)

spacemule said:


> If by "rips" you mean "blows" then I wholeheartedly agree!



Rips are more manly:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 30, 2008)

Husky kicks, stihls rip, and mow hoes 
I gotta grind a 100 stumps in the am so gotta
get some shut eye but will be back tomorrow
for the fun!


----------



## chainshawman (Apr 30, 2008)

Have you ever lit a rip ? it exsplodes just like a stihl.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 30, 2008)

chainshawman said:


> Have you ever lit a rip ? it exsplodes just like a stihl.



I will certainly think of that tomorrow, if I fart while cutting stumps lower with my modded 372! I am sure it will make me smile


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 30, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Husky kicks, stihls rip, and mow hoes
> I gotta grind a 100 stumps in the am so gotta
> get some shut eye but will be back tomorrow
> for the fun!



Das Good one Rope!!!!! tried to rep but you know!!!! :angry2: :bang: :bang:


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 30, 2008)

chainshawman said:


> Have you ever lit a rip ? it exsplodes just like a stihl.



I could show you how to self implode.:jawdrop:


----------



## chainshawman (Apr 30, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> I could show you how to self implode.:jawdrop:



No thanks old lady fed me beans for supper tonight people may think atomic bomb went off.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 30, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> ....
> 
> Last time I saw it the 441 mrs had the fat bottom



Right!



04ultra said:


> So the Jreds suck too........There not purebreads....Must be Muts...



So is the 441 - remember the story of the King and the Queen breeding..........


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 30, 2008)

Huskys Kick, Oh-yes they do!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stevethekiwi (Apr 30, 2008)

so i was reading the results of the last world logging champs... had to scan well down from the top of the list before i found a stihl... all dogs and dogs in red clothing at the top.

find me a pot and ill stir it

oh, and who is the worlds largest saw manufacturer.

yip. husky definately kicks something!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 30, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> oh, and who is the worlds largest saw manufacturer.



Elux? Pullon? Oh, I know!

Stihl!


----------



## PB (Apr 30, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Elux? Pullon? Oh, I know!
> 
> Stihl!



2000 I am a little disappointed. That is the best you could come up with? Did you have any coffee yet this morning? Feeling a little sick? Get better soon. 

_*GO JRED!!!!!!*_


----------



## stevethekiwi (Apr 30, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Elux? Pullon? Oh, I know!
> 
> Stihl!



i recall a topical thread debating this... didnt go down well for stihl


----------



## spacemule (Apr 30, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> 2000 I am a little disappointed. That is the best you could come up with? Did you have any coffee yet this morning? Feeling a little sick? Get better soon.
> 
> _*GO JRED!!!!!!*_



Hey, take it easy on the poor boy. You can't expect a lot from Stihl folks. Don't ask too much of him or you'll ruin the boys spirit.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 30, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> 2000 I am a little disappointed. That is the best you could come up with? Did you have any coffee yet this morning? Feeling a little sick? Get better soon.  ....



He  is pretty slow with catching up what is going on - just bear with the poor guy......opcorn:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Apr 30, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> He  is pretty slow with catching up what is going on - just bear with the poor guy......opcorn:



good point troll. lets lighten up a bit, maybe we should type a bit slower so the stihl fans can keep up:monkey:


----------



## PB (Apr 30, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> good point troll. lets lighten up a bit, maybe we should type a bit slower so the stihl fans can keep up:monkey:



One word per post perhaps? Uh oh, 3 "p" words in a row! I am not sure 2000 can handle it, his head might explode.


----------



## Lou (Apr 30, 2008)

There are good Huskies, Stihls, Dolmars, and even a Poulan or 2. This argument is old and serves no useful purpose... unsubscribing!


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 30, 2008)

Lou said:


> There are good Huskies, Stihls, Dolmars, and even a Poulan or 2. This argument is old and serves no useful purpose... unsubscribing!




*Very True Lou*.......   



Kinda like .......Is Husqvarna manufactured chain as good as Stihl manufactured chain.......



.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 30, 2008)

Lou said:


> There are good Huskies, Stihls, Dolmars, and even a Poulan or 2. This argument is old and serves no useful purpose... unsubscribing!




Cool to see you around!!!


----------



## PB (Apr 30, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Very True Lou*.......



...and I also think everyone posting here knows and will admit to that. Just a thread to BS with people. The argument of which saw BRAND is better, served no useful purpose from the beginning.


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 30, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> ...and I also think everyone posting here knows and will admit to that. Just a thread to BS with people. The argument of which saw BRAND is better served no useful purpose from the beginning.






*+1*


----------



## stevethekiwi (Apr 30, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> The argument of which saw BRAND is better served no useful purpose from the beginning.




+1 I love my ryobi



:jawdrop:


----------



## Lou (Apr 30, 2008)

Just have to add the #1 Stihl (MS361) is a Husky clone!!!


----------



## PB (Apr 30, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Very True Lou*.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can buy "Husqvarna" chain at almost every saw shop in the country. How about Stihl?


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 30, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Kinda like .......Is Husqvarna manufactured chain as good as Stihl manufactured chain.......
> 
> 
> 
> .



I have never heard of a Husky manufactured chain....LOL....


----------



## stevethekiwi (Apr 30, 2008)

Lou said:


> Just have to add the #1 Stihl (MS361) is a Husky clone!!!



lol 

ive seen that in someones sig... cant remember who


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 30, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> I can buy "Husqvarna" chain at almost every saw shop in the country. How about Stihl?




Yep, but they are rebadged Oregons all the way........


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 30, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> I can buy "Husqvarna" chain at almost every saw shop in the country. How about Stihl?




Husqvarna buys there chain....They dont manufacture there own...Smoke and mirrors.......







SawTroll said:


> I have never heard of a Husky manufactured chain....LOL....





I agree


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 30, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> lol
> 
> ive seen that in someones sig... cant remember who



Old story, it is the Husky that Husky forgot to make when they discontinued the 262xp........


----------



## PB (Apr 30, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Husqvarna buys there chain....They dont manufacture there own...Smoke and mirrors.......



So does every other manufacturer, except Stihl. I really like the JRed chain though. It seems to last longer than Oregon or Husqvarna chain.


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 30, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> So does every other manufacturer, except Stihl. I really like the JRed chain though. It seems to last longer than Oregon or Husqvarna chain.





  ................................opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## PB (Apr 30, 2008)

04ultra said:


> ................................opcorn: opcorn:



See, you got that. I am curious if 2000 will pick up on it. opcorn:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Apr 30, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Old story, it is the Husky that Husky forgot to make when they discontinued the 262xp........



lol yeah i know... was trying to remember who had it in their sig?


i have an old 262xp in the shed. I was going to get it running, paint it, and sell as a stihl. get a bit more $$$ for it!


----------



## Lou (Apr 30, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> lol yeah i know... was trying to remember who had it in their sig?
> 
> 
> i have an old 262xp in the shed. I was going to get it running, paint it, and sell as a stihl. get a bit more $$$ for it!



Manual... Ask him where he got the idea.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 30, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> See, you got that. I am curious if 2000 will pick up on it. opcorn:



Surely not - he has a lump of concrete, where other people usually have something else.......


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 30, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Surely not - he has a lump of concrete, where other people usually have something else.......



How much does that "lump" weigh? Is it nimble?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 30, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> See, you got that. I am curious if 2000 will pick up on it. opcorn:



I know you are very limited in the "got sense" department, hence your liking of pullonjreds, but that was funny. 

Gotta run and saw/snap a few pics............be back on 2night.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 30, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> i have an old 262xp in the shed. I was going to get it running, paint it, and sell as a stihl. get a bit more $$$ for it!



The paint won't make up for the lost power or quality, so buy cheap paint.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Apr 30, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> The paint won't make up for the lost power or quality, so buy cheap paint.



opcorn: lime green and purple you reckon?


----------



## PB (Apr 30, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> I know you are very limited in the "got sense" department, hence your liking of pullonjreds, but that was funny.
> 
> Gotta run and saw/snap a few pics............be back on 2night.



I still don't think he gets it. opcorn:


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 30, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> opcorn: lime green and purple you reckon?





The *WildThingy* was the best Jonsered ever built....


----------



## stevethekiwi (Apr 30, 2008)

04ultra said:


> The *WildThingy* was the best Jonsered ever built....



im still a firm believer that the husky [email protected] saws are better than the stihl [email protected] saws...


any other takers?


----------



## PB (Apr 30, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> im still a firm believer that the husky [email protected] saws are better than the stihl [email protected] saws...
> 
> 
> any other takers?



I am with you. Mass market the Stihls in box stores and see how they hold up.


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 30, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> im still a firm believer that the husky [email protected] saws are better than the stihl [email protected] saws...
> 
> 
> any other takers?





*Long live Poulan*


----------



## Woodie (Apr 30, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> So does every other manufacturer, except Stihl. I really like the JRed chain though. It seems to last longer than Oregon or Husqvarna chain.



My dealer is Carlton-only, and I know his supplier is Tilton. I wonder if all Jreds in the Tilton network come with Carlton?


.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Apr 30, 2008)

Woodie said:


> My dealer is Carlton-only, and I know his supplier is Tilton. I wonder if all Jreds in the Tilton network come with Carlton?
> 
> 
> .



lol my jreds came out of box with husky chain...


----------



## PB (Apr 30, 2008)

Woodie said:


> My dealer is Carlton-only, and I know his supplier is Tilton. I wonder if all Jreds in the Tilton network come with Carlton?
> 
> 
> .



My two most recent JReds had Oregon and Windsor chain. Total chain can be rebadged Windsor or Carlton. 

I think all of the smaller saws are shipped from the factory with the bar and chain already, while the larger saws are set up at the dealer. I could be wrong on this though.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 30, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> opcorn: lime green and purple you reckon?



No they are already taken by the huskwildthang.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Apr 30, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> How much does that "lump" weigh? Is it nimble?



Now THAT was funny


----------



## PB (Apr 30, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> No they are already taken by the huskwildthang.



You must have had a hard day so I will let this one slide.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 30, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> Now THAT was funny



His "weight" comments come like clock work, LOL. If I had a dollar for everytime he mentioned a saw "weights" .0764lbs. more than the other, I would be rich!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 30, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> You must have had a hard day so I will let this one slide.



Yeah but I'm still alive and hope to see tomorrow. 

I'm out of rep for ya and Huskyman, tried.........


----------



## spacemule (Apr 30, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> His "weight" comments come like clock work, LOL. If I had a dollar for everytime he mentioned a saw "weights" .0764lbs. more than the other, I would be rich!



$10 ain't rich where I come from.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Apr 30, 2008)

spacemule said:


> $10 ain't rich where I come from.



+1

I'd need 150 weight comments just to fill up the car with gas


----------



## chainshawman (May 1, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a good old homlite xl 12 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevethekiwi (May 1, 2008)

chainshawman said:


> Nothing wrong with a good old homlite xl 12 !!!!!!!!!!!



agreed, unless you are about talking parts supply, performance, weight, and colour.

but definately a keeper in my future CAD museum...

once again the pot is stirred!


----------



## SawTroll (May 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> The paint won't make up for the lost power or quality, so buy cheap paint.



A good 262xp will beat any saw that Stihl has come up with in the 60cc class - it is the true Queen of that class! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawTroll (May 1, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> ...and I also think everyone posting here knows and will admit to that. Just a thread to BS with people. The argument of which saw BRAND is better, served no useful purpose from the beginning.




*+2000! *


----------



## stevethekiwi (May 1, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> A good 262xp will beat any saw that Stihl has come up with in the 60cc class - it is the true Queen of that class! :greenchainsaw:



yeah... love that 262.


id rather reco a 262 that use most others!

how interesting it would be if there was a 365xp...........................................


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 1, 2008)

*A Good 262? Lol*



SawTroll said:


> A good 262xp will beat any saw that Stihl has come up with in the 60cc class - it is the true Queen of that class! :greenchainsaw:



There is not a saw on earth that can come close to a 361, I thought you knew that. It was sent down from Heaven, the Stihl Gods put all the makers(Elux) in thier place. 

People have been hit with lighting say such comments...........


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 1, 2008)

*2K shakes his head...........*



spacemule said:


> $10 ain't rich where I come from.



Well out of his 16,065 posts, I would say 15,000 contained a weight comment(I won't include how "nimble" the 346 is comments). So while $15,000 is not quite rich to some, I would sure take it quick.

:monkey:


----------



## Engineeringnerd (May 1, 2008)

Love my 372. I think its great that this saw is still a contender after all these years. Mine screams with a 20" bar, works well with a 24" full comp or 32" skip if I don't lean heavy on the dogs. That's a pretty wide range. I usually pick up the 346 once I get into sub 10" lumber. 346/372 is a great combo!

I'd like to try the 7900 some day, hear it has a little more punch. but dealer support is weak out hear and I hear the filtration and fit/finish isn't as good as Husky or Stihl.


----------



## SawTroll (May 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> There is not a saw on earth that can come close to a 361, I thought you knew that. It was sent down from Heaven, the Stihl Gods put all the makers(Elux) in thier place.
> 
> People have been hit with lighting say such comments...........



That lump of concrete (LOL-sorry) is wrong again, the 262xp sure _will_ beat the 361 - Just look at Huskymans sig......

The power to weight is about the same, but the 361 sure is a nicer built saw, with inboard clutch etc....


----------



## SawTroll (May 1, 2008)

engineeringnerd said:


> Love my 372. I think its great that this saw is still a contender after all these years. Mine screams with a 20" bar, works well with a 24" full comp or 32" skip if I don't lean heavy on the dogs. That's a pretty wide range. I usually pick up the 346 once I get into sub 10" lumber. 346/372 is a great combo! ....




Yep, but you need a 361 or 262xp for the 10-18" logs......LOL


----------



## PB (May 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> There is not a saw on earth that can come close to a 361, I thought you knew that. It was sent down from Heaven, the Stihl Gods put all the makers(Elux) in thier place.
> 
> People have been hit with lighting say such comments...........



The Stihl gods? They may have been the titans, but their day has passed the new Chainsaw gods have taken over mount Olympus. Remember the titans? Who the f were the titans!


----------



## Just Mow (May 1, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> The Stihl gods? They may have been the titans, but their day has passed the new Chainsaw gods have taken over mount Olympus. Remember the titans? Who the f were the titans!



The titans were a football team that a movie was made of.


----------



## PB (May 1, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> The titans were a football team that a movie was made of.



LOL! 

http://edweb.sdsu.edu/people/bdodge/scaffold/GG/titan.html


----------



## SawTroll (May 1, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> LOL!
> 
> http://edweb.sdsu.edu/people/bdodge/scaffold/GG/titan.html




"Gaea is the Earth goddess. She mated with her son Uranus to produce the remaining Titans. Gaea seems to have started as a neolithic earth-mother worshipped before the Indo-European invasion that eventually lead to the Hellenistic civilization. "


...reminds me about what was exposed in Austria recently - a man put his doughter in the cellar, and had 7 children with her......:censored:


----------



## PB (May 1, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> "Gaea is the Earth goddess. She mated with her son Uranus to produce the remaining Titans. Gaea seems to have started as a neolithic earth-mother worshipped before the Indo-European invasion that eventually lead to the Hellenistic civilization. "
> 
> 
> ...reminds me about what was exposed in Austria recently - a man put his doughter in the cellar, and had 7 children with her......:censored:



That is real bad, really bad. I won't even make a stihlhead reference to that. But oh how I want to.


----------



## Woodie (May 1, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> ...reminds me about what was exposed in Austria recently - a man put his doughter in the cellar, and had 7 children with her......:censored:





PlantBiologist said:


> That is real bad, really bad. I won't even make a stihlhead reference to that. But oh how I want to.



Early word is that he ran a 441...

_Lord I apologize fer dat right der..._



.

.


----------



## Just Mow (May 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Early word is that he ran a 441...
> 
> _Lord I apologize fer dat right der..._
> 
> ...



And liked it


----------



## PB (May 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Early word is that he ran a 441...
> 
> _Lord I apologize fer dat right der..._
> 
> ...



Thanks Woodie! I couldn't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Hugenpoet (May 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Early word is that he ran a 441...
> 
> _Lord I apologize fer dat right der..._
> 
> ...



Hard to believe he was just a one saw man.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> There is not a saw on earth that can come close to a 361, I thought you knew that. It was sent down from Heaven, the Stihl Gods put all the makers(Elux) in thier place.
> 
> People have been hit with lighting say such comments...........



But, but ,but what happened when they gots to the filter and piston?
That dern quality control guy was sleeping at his post! Of course I
don't have too much use for dinky saws


----------



## ropensaddle (May 1, 2008)

I am moving slow today 127 stumps yesterday and the 372 kicked
all day for the 25000 th time! The guy said he would have
cut them lower if he had my saw but all he had was a stihl
ms. 361 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stevethekiwi (May 1, 2008)

Hugenpoet said:


> Hard to believe he was just a one saw man.



well obviously he was focusing on other addictions...:jawdrop: 



man, what a sicko that guy is. Looks bad for Austria too, there has been a similar case like that recently. 


Makes me laugh though, they always interview the neighbours, and they always say ... "he was a loner, kept to himself..." 

you bet your a$$ he was a loner. 

"........ but he was one hell of a handy man, always renovating the house"



just sick


----------



## SawTroll (May 1, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> That is real bad, really bad. I won't even make a stihlhead reference to that. But oh how I want to.



Sorry to say, it is no surprice that it happened in Austria - that is where ol' Adolf came from.......


----------



## stevethekiwi (May 1, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Sorry to say, it is no surprice that it happened in Austria - that is where ol' Adolf came from.......



lol... thats quite a stereotype there troll!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 1, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> But, but ,but what happened when they gots to the filter and piston?
> That dern quality control guy was sleeping at his post! Of course I
> don't have too much use for dinky saws



Ask Tommy about husky's quality control, but be prepared...........

Dinky would be a "good" word to use, you don't want to see a "bad" word.


----------



## stevethekiwi (May 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Ask Tommy about husky's quality control, but be prepared...........
> 
> Dinky would be a "good" word to use, you don't want to see a "bad" word.



und now, ze gas


----------



## SawTroll (May 1, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> lol... thats quite a stereotype there troll!




Well, lots of things happen in Austria......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle (May 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Ask Tommy about husky's quality control, but be prepared...........
> 
> Dinky would be a "good" word to use, you don't want to see a "bad" word.



Does not matter what he thinks of it, what matters to me is;
over 25000 days and still kicks. Yes in that time period a coil
did go bad but before I joined this site, I used the saw all day
sometimes 15 hr days and never a big problem. I give my seal
of approval in the trenches not from shelves! They are both
great saws, it is just a fact husky kicks.


----------



## spacemule (May 1, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Does not matter what he thinks of it, what matters to me is;
> over 25000 days and still kicks. Yes in that time period a coil
> did go bad but before I joined this site, I used the saw all day
> sometimes 15 hr days and never a big problem. I give my seal
> ...


Go easy on him Ropen.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Ask Tommy about husky's quality control, but be prepared...........
> 
> Dinky would be a "good" word to use, you don't want to see a "bad" word.



It does not matter to me what he thinks of husky's quality. I give
them my seal of approval outta the trench of constant over work.
I promise you I have nothing to gain as; " I" am not a dealer and
my saws do not look as good as many do in the pics on this site,
they are usually dirty and hot! I will say less than they used to
be, before getting addicted to as! I have had one coil go bad
on a saw with many hours of getting the job done no matter
what in more than 1000 working days usually 12 hours minimum. 
I only wish anything else I own had near the durability!


----------



## stevethekiwi (May 1, 2008)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Hugenpoet (May 1, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Well, lots of things happen in Austria......:greenchainsaw:



Other than Julie Andrews singing Edelweiss from the top of a sun drenched Alpine hill?
I'm shocked.


----------



## Hugenpoet (May 1, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Sorry to say, it is no surprice that it happened in Austria - that is where ol' Adolf came from.......



Brings to mind the famous line from The Producers

"Ah, the Fuhrer... now there was a painter! He could paint an entire apartment in ONE afternoon! TWO coats!"


----------



## J.Walker (May 1, 2008)

*Husky Kicks!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This Power Ported 357xp never fails to bring a smile to my face while bucking logs for firewood.






[/URL][/IMG]



HUSKYS KICK!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*some more the others!


----------



## ropensaddle (May 1, 2008)

J.Walker said:


> This Power Ported 357xp never fails to bring a smile to my face while bucking logs for firewood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin dawg kinda rough and ready look! 












husky is the best!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 1, 2008)

*yup.........*



ropensaddle said:


> It does not matter to me what he thinks of husky's quality. I give
> them my seal of approval outta the trench of constant over work.
> I promise you I have nothing to gain as; " I" am not a dealer and
> my saws do not look as good as many do in the pics on this site,
> ...



He knows that saw should not have slipped into a store but everyone can't be perfect, unless it's Stihl, haha. You boys will hear that story for years, LOL. 

Sounds like they work for you, if that's the case, I'm happy to hear it! Whatever brings home the bacon eh?


----------



## chainshawman (May 1, 2008)

I had a 2100 husky once! Best darn boat anchor I ever had!!!! So big, So heavy, got caught on everything under the water! I can just amagine what it would get caught on trying to use it in the woods!


----------



## Jacob J. (May 1, 2008)

In the late 70's/early 80's the Husky 2100 was king of the Pacific Northwest big timber....


----------



## ropensaddle (May 1, 2008)

Jacob J. said:


> In the late 70's/early 80's the Husky 2100 was king of the Pacific Northwest big timber....



I can see why I have one of the torque monsters a little heavy
but I got used to it lol! Power it was not lacking or any pro husky
king of saws I have used. Husky's kick azz!


----------



## BIGBORE577 (May 2, 2008)

Jacob J. said:


> In the late 70's/early 80's the Husky 2100 was king of the Pacific Northwest big timber....



Perhaps amongst Huskies.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 2, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Perhaps amongst Huskies.



That is all there is husky's and wannabees cause they kick! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BIGBORE577 (May 2, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> That is all there is husky's and wannabees cause they kick! :hmm3grin2orange:



I never claimed a Husky was not a wonderful saw, especially the 2100 and I'm certaily not a wannabee. My point is, any claim that one saw or another *ruled* any place like the PNW, especially for the time frame stated is simply absurd.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 2, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> I never claimed a Husky was not a wonderful saw, especially the 2100 and I'm certaily not a wannabee. My point is, any claim that one saw or another *ruled* any place like the PNW, especially for the time frame stated is simply absurd.



Yeah Ill go that and raise you today especially nationwide!


----------



## ropensaddle (May 2, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> He knows that saw should not have slipped into a store but everyone can't be perfect, unless it's Stihl, haha. You boys will hear that story for years, LOL.
> 
> Sounds like they work for you, if that's the case, I'm happy to hear it! Whatever brings home the bacon eh?



Yeah I have a story too about a basket case stihl in my shed not worth
the parts to repair does not run! I may see what it will bring on the bay
I have no use for it.


----------



## stevethekiwi (May 2, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah I have a story too about a basket case stihl in my shed not worth
> the parts to repair does not run! I may see what it will bring on the bay
> I have no use for it.



ill buy it from you. i need something heavy to weigh down the paperwork 


:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 22, 2009)

A bump for the :newbie: to see the fun that was had lmfao


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 23, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> A bump for the :newbie: *to see the fun that was had* lmfao



Ain't that the truth. Now it's all sad news, layoffs at the huskapullon plants, falling numbers, more chicom husky stuff. Ya'll really need a "pick-me-up".:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 23, 2009)

stevethekiwi said:


> ill buy it from you. i need something heavy to weigh down the paperwork
> 
> 
> :monkey:



BTW, what ever happened to this guy????


----------



## parrisw (Nov 23, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Ain't that the truth. Now it's all sad news, layoffs at the huskapullon plants, falling numbers, more chicom husky stuff. Ya'll really need a "pick-me-up".:hmm3grin2orange:



Stihl has had a china plant for a long time. LOL, 

Stihl finally got it right, and copied Husky. Just look at the new lineup. LOL LOL. Stihl king of the CHICOM garbage.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Ain't that the truth. Now it's all sad news, layoffs at the huskapullon plants, falling numbers, more chicom husky stuff. Ya'll really need a "pick-me-up".:hmm3grin2orange:



Seems the only chitcom I can remember is the one a few months back on a supposedly pro model stihl 026<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020473.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## parrisw (Nov 23, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Seems the only chitcom I can remember is the one a few months back on a supposedly pro model stihl 026<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020473.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Ya LOL LOL, from what I've heard Stihl has had a Chicom plant since 1984. ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Ya LOL LOL, from what I've heard Stihl has had a Chicom plant since 1984. ha ha ha ha ha



I got to going through this old thread funny starting around the 24 page or so it got heated lol just too much fun. Brads post was the chicom I remembered it is different when it is in pro saws I expect it in homeowners


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2009)

For the bored in the room lol


----------



## parrisw (Nov 23, 2009)

Where is all them Stihl Heads.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Where is all them Stihl Heads.



I think they must be a hidin in thalls shed lmfao


----------



## parrisw (Nov 23, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I think they must be a hidin in thalls shed lmfao



ha ha. The sore bum shed?


----------



## joatmon (Nov 23, 2009)

The StihlHeads you say? They're busy trying to make the degree sign °.

ole joat


----------



## parrisw (Nov 23, 2009)

joatmon said:


> The StihlHeads you say? They're busy trying to make the degree sign °.
> 
> ole joat



°°°°°°°°


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Joat hold my tea and watch this #### lol


















































[size=+75] ° [/size]


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2009)

[size=+100]°[/size] °°°


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 23, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Where is all them Stihl Heads.



Believe it or not, they're out buying up all the Huskies, as long as they will soon be collectors items. I'm sure they can make a handsome profit since, there's a sucker born every minute.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 23, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> [size=+100]°[/size] °°°



Ol rope is getting tricky on us now.


°°°


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Ol rope is getting tricky on us now.
> 
> 
> °



<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000201C8.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>

LOL


----------



## joatmon (Nov 23, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000201C8.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>
> 
> LOL


ole Rope,

Is that you tryin' to figure out the "flippy cap" mystery?

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°

ole joat


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 23, 2009)

Joat Man! Now that's funny!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2009)

joatmon said:


> ole Rope,
> 
> Is that you tryin' to figure out the "flippy cap" mystery?
> 
> ...



Hey everyone ole jacks back lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203BB.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Hey everyone ole jacks back lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203BB.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



He brought yankee doodle dandy with him too<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000200A9.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 23, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> He brought yankee doodle dandy with him too<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000200A9.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Wrong picture, that's a red neck.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 23, 2009)

stevethekiwi said:


> ill buy it from you. i need something heavy to weigh down the paperwork
> 
> 
> :monkey:





2000ssm6 said:


> BTW, what ever happened to this guy????



I would have liked to know that as well, he was a valuable member!


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Wrong picture, that's a red neck.



My bad the red coats are comin lol


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 23, 2009)

parrisw said:


> ha ha. The sore bum shed?





<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020337.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 23, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> My bad the red coats are comin lol



Bring em,LOL

<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203D8.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Bring em,LOL
> 
> <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203D8.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Lol yup gotcha back in that case lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203D6.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 23, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol yup gotcha back in that case lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203D6.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



When you leave here your gonna look like this time I'm done with ya,hehe

<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020080.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> When you leave here your gonna look like this time I'm done with ya,hehe
> 
> <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020080.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Yup well at least it won't be the usual way you leave acquaintances that like husky's lmao<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202C0.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 23, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Yup well at least it won't be the usual way you leave acquaintances that like husky's lmao<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202C0.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Don't know whatcha talking about,LOLOL


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Don't know whatcha talking about,LOLOL



Meant I may be beat up but not stump broke <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 23, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Meant I may be beat up but not stump broke <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Oh, ok. Here's all I got to say bout that:



<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002028A.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## parrisw (Nov 23, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020337.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



LOL, where u been sticking that finger!


----------



## Freyboy23 (Nov 23, 2009)

O Man I love my husky Saws! nothing but the best!! 



ropensaddle said:


> Husky's kick, I mean they rock nothing against the other saws
> but the dawgs kick!


----------



## TommySaw (Nov 23, 2009)

Is it odd that today I felt a small urge to hug my lil' organge guys?:love1:


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 23, 2009)

TommySaw said:


> Is it odd that today I felt a small urge to huge my lil' organge guys?:love1:



It depends on your definition of "lil' *organge* guys".
"Huge" and "in the Buff" may complicate matters


----------



## TommySaw (Nov 23, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> It depends on your definition of "lil' *organge* guys".
> "Huge" and "in the Buff" may complicate matters



whooops, ment hug but too late now


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2009)

Well was out giving mine a workout again lol and yes the still kick<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 23, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Well was out giving mine a workout again lol and yes the still kick<a ="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



"the still kick", is that opposed to a moving kick? Interesting concept. However, would it really be a kick at all?


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh well don't expect a yankee to understand me anyway.
















































husky's kick ass


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2009)

TommySaw said:


> whooops, ment hug but too late now



He can't help it he is a fart speller <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020158.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 23, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Oh well don't expect a yankee to understand me anyway....



No problem! I understand you way better than you would like to believe anyway. It's really pretty easy.


----------



## edisto (Nov 23, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> "the still kick", is that opposed to a moving kick? Interesting concept. However, would it really be a kick at all?



We can find out...stand still while I kick you.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> No problem! I understand you way better than you would like to believe anyway. It's really pretty easy.



Yeah, well whatever lol. Ya'all are easy to understand too after taking away the ego<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002045D.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 23, 2009)

edisto said:


> We can find out...stand still while I kick you.



Now, why would you want to do that? Have I offended you in some manner? Or perhaps, you're just practicing some of your Stihl Fu Kata?


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 23, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah, well whatever lol. Ya'all are easy to understand too after taking away the ego<a ="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002045D.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Perhaps, but at least there would be something left.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Perhaps, but at least there would be something left.



Well yeah a huge monitor lmfao


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2009)

joatmon said:


> I don't think ole Rope's gonna answer the bell for the second round. Yep, 1st round TKO. Oops
> 
> 
> 
> He stumbles out at the bell and collapses into a miserable heap.



Brahahahahahah ole joat don't know much about rope then lmfao


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Pick yourself up and I'll see if I can get you another fight. The pretty nurse will stitch you up.



Joat ole pal, first; I must be knocked down and that has not happened. Hell your ready to give up before the battle, when a whole war would be necessary.


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 23, 2009)

Dang Rope, they are being awful tough on you tonight. When they're through with you not gonna be anything left.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 23, 2009)

barneyrb said:


> Dang Rope, they are being awful tough on you tonight. When they're through with you not gonna be anything left.



It's going to take more than Rope to keep the pullon gang afloat. We have been busting them boy's groins for 40+ years.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 23, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> It's going to take more than Rope to keep the pullon gang afloat. We have been busting them boy's groins for 40+ years.



<div style="width:220; height:255"><object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0"id="wp" width="220" height="225" align="top"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain" /><param name="movie" value="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/sweetim_wink.swf?ContentURL=http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cp/icons/0001089B.swf&StageW=220&StageH=225&XScale=35&YScale=35&LPURL=http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp&LPVER=3&LPREF=14&StopFRM=20&Mode=2" /><param name="loop" value="false" /><param name="menu" value="false" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="scale" value="exactfit" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff" /><embed src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/sweetim_wink.swf?ContentURL=http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cp/icons/0001089B.swf&StageW=220&StageH=225&XScale=35&YScale=35&LPURL=http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp&LPVER=3&LPREF=14&StopFRM=20&Mode=2" loop="false" menu="false" quality="high" scale="exactfit" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="220" height="225" swLiveConnect=true id="wp" name="wp1" align="top" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" ></embed></object><br/><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?lpver=3&ref=14" target="_blank">Get yours at SweetIM.com</a></div>

Yup


----------



## edisto (Nov 23, 2009)

joatmon said:


> ropensaddle said:
> 
> 
> > Well yeah a huge monitor lmfao
> ...



C'mon joat...I thought that was pretty funny.

Of course...I've watched Ali-Liston II a number of times, and still never have seen the "anchor punch".

Maybe I'll go back and read it in slow motion.


----------



## edisto (Nov 23, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> <div style="width:220; height:255"><object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0"id="wp" width="220" height="225" align="top"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain" /><param name="movie" value="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/sweetim_wink.swf?ContentURL=http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cp/icons/0001089B.swf&StageW=220&StageH=225&XScale=35&YScale=35&LPURL=http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp&LPVER=3&LPREF=14&StopFRM=20&Mode=2" /><param name="loop" value="false" /><param name="menu" value="false" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="scale" value="exactfit" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff" /><embed src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/sweetim_wink.swf?ContentURL=http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cp/icons/0001089B.swf&StageW=220&StageH=225&XScale=35&YScale=35&LPURL=http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp&LPVER=3&LPREF=14&StopFRM=20&Mode=2" loop="false" menu="false" quality="high" scale="exactfit" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="220" height="225" swLiveConnect=true id="wp" name="wp1" align="top" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" ></embed></object><br/><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?lpver=3&ref=14" target="_blank">Get yours at SweetIM.com</a></div>
> 
> Yup



I think that baby just made a Stihl dealer...


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> It's going to take more than Rope to keep the pullon gang afloat. We have been busting them boy's groins for 40+ years.



Why shoot boy I remember it all different why there were all your boyz in at this time watching me school your ass lol remember?



Where oh where is 2000 today,
Why does he post and then run away,

Well I searched the site over an thought I found stihl boy
He tried a husky and pfatttt husky kicks on!!!!!

Blues despair and the brand huske e e e,
Made him go out and hide by the tree,,

Well I searched the site over and thought I found stihl boy,
He tried a husky an pfatttt husky kicks on,

Blues despair and the brand huske e e e,
Made him trade norris on a 372 xp p p p

He thought the chuck norris would out cut the husky,
But when he tried it he found Pfatttt he was wrong!


Thank you ,Thank you very much


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 24, 2009)

LMAO... the ultimate Husqvarna troll... revives his own thread. 

Gary


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

barneyrb said:


> Dang Rope, they are being awful tough on you tonight. When they're through with you not gonna be anything left.



Heck don't fret it, was not enough to even wake me up. I was napping through the whole event.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> LMAO... the ultimate Husqvarna troll... revives his own thread.
> 
> Gary



Hey its petro gary wazzup:monkey:


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 24, 2009)

HA!!!



Gary


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 24, 2009)

edisto said:


> I think that baby just made a Stihl dealer...



No, thats a future Stihl dealer passing a biology professor, LOL


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

Ding ding hey everyone thats the sound of a new champ in town, its ok Tommy we all gets old pal. You can only be near the top for a short while, but hey it was fun while it lasted. Now #2 ain't half bad Tom, it just means you have to get some new caps, maybe copy air filtration
put the fat ##### 441 on a diet is all. There is still time friend, hate to see ya fall much further down the scale, just some ideas for ya friend.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 24, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Ding ding hey everyone thats the sound of a new champ in town, its ok Tommy we all gets old pal. You can only be near the top for a short while, but hey it was fun while it lasted. Now #2 ain't half bad Tom, it just means you have to get some new caps, maybe copy air filtration
> put the fat ##### 441 on a diet is all. There is still time friend, hate to see ya fall much further down the scale, just some ideas for ya friend.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Whatcha talkin bout Rope, the view from the back is always the same isn't it, I mean I wouldn't know, yaw should have it memorized after 40 years,


<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002006E.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Whatcha talkin bout Rope, the view from the back is always the same isn't it, I mean I wouldn't know, yaw should have it memorized after 40 years,
> 
> 
> <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002006E.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Now Tom it ok if your suffering denial issues. It is not going to help your cause to look through rose colored glasses though.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## spacemule (Nov 24, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Whatcha talkin bout Rope, the view from the back is always the same isn't it, I mean I wouldn't know, yaw should have it memorized after 40 years,
> 
> 
> <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002006E.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



I don't mind the view from the back, so long as I have my trusty bean flipper.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 24, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Now Tom it ok if your suffering denial issues. It is not going to help your cause to look through rose colored glasses though.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Rope after 40 years I would get tired of looking at this, 

<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203C8.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>

how do you stand it,LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Freehand (Nov 24, 2009)

THIS is the view from the back:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 24, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> THIS is the view from the back:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



LOLOLOLOL, good one............


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Rope after 40 years I would get tired of looking at this,
> 
> <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203C8.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>
> 
> how do you stand it,LOLOLOLOLOL



Tom your denial is worse than I thought Dr. joat has misdiagnosed you we are going to have to load you down with Thorazine to cope with your paranoid schizophrenia. We may have to let you keep your hallucinations for now as they seem less serious than the underlying issues of inadequacy you suffer from.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000201E7.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 24, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Tom your denial is worse than I thought Dr. joat has misdiagnosed you we are going to have to load you down with Thorazine to cope with your paranoid schizophrenia. We may have to let you keep your hallucinations for now as they seem less serious than the underlying issues of inadequacy you suffer from.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000201E7.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>




Well Rope all I gotta say is you run them ole Huskies and I'll run them ole Stihl's. Just don't be coming around my neck of the woods and I won't have to do this to ya,

<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002039F.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>
Niters Rope, you sleep well ya hear and remember when your eyes are closed you won't see this but only in your dreams,
<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203C8.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Well Rope all I gotta say is you run them ole Huskies and I'll run them ole Stihl's. Just don't be coming around my neck of the woods and I won't have to do this to ya,
> 
> <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002039F.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>
> Niters Rope, you sleep well ya hear and remember when your eyes are closed you won't see this but only in your dreams,
> <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203C8.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Ahhhh that not good just what I expected now delusions of grandeur complicates matters. Take two of the pink pills thall and see demi on the way out she will make you snap out of your epidermic necrosis call me at noon pal<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000201DD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## edisto (Nov 24, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> No, thats a future Stihl dealer passing a biology professor, LOL



I know you are but what am I? Tommy, you are slipping. Get a good nights rest.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 24, 2009)

edisto said:


> I know you are but what am I? Tommy, you are slipping. Get a good nights rest.



I figured you would like that post Ed, yes whats good for the gander is indeed good for the goose,haha


----------



## edisto (Nov 24, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> I figured you would like that post Ed, yes whats good for the gander is indeed good for the goose,haha



I take it they don't have sex education in your neck of the woods...


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Ed,
> 
> You sound like a graduate of Banjo U.
> 
> ole joat



Oh joat quit yer squealing :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

joatmon said:


> No tellin' where your rope has been ......... and that saddle .... disgusting.



Lmao u know you love it pig boy <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Freehand (Nov 24, 2009)

Watch it fellers.....might do something you'll regret in the morning:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 24, 2009)

edisto said:


> I take it they don't have sex education in your neck of the woods...



Whatcha talking about Ed, looks like you just got a lesson, enjoy....


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 24, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Whatcha talking about Ed, looks like you just got a lesson, enjoy....



Yeppers Tom. I guess in the old days, we could figure it out on our own.


----------



## edisto (Nov 24, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Ed,
> 
> You sound like a graduate of Banjo U.
> 
> ole joat



If she ain't good enough for her family, she ain't good enough for ours.



BIGBORE577 said:


> Yeppers Tom. I guess in the old days, we could figure it out on our own.



I've heard that "figuring it out on your own" can lead to vision problems...



THALL10326 said:


> Whatcha talking about Ed, looks like you just got a lesson, enjoy....



You just keep on goosing those ganders Tommy.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 24, 2009)

edisto said:


> If she ain't good enough for her family, she ain't good enough for ours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do Ed, :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 24, 2009)

edisto said:


> .....
> I've heard that "figuring it out on your own" can lead to vision problems...
> QUOTE]
> 
> Speaking of vision, this explains a few things.


----------



## edisto (Nov 24, 2009)

joatmon said:


> So ..... that's your justification for marriage ..... within the family.



Not mine, but when in Rome...


----------



## edisto (Nov 24, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Speaking of vision, this explains a few things.



I'm certain your optometrist can sort it out for you.


----------



## edisto (Nov 24, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Fixed



Does that mean you'll stop spraying the couch now?


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 24, 2009)

edisto said:


> I'm certain your optometrist can sort it out for you.



No need really, better than 20/20 already, thanks for the suggestion though, I know you meant well. However, it's best to stay on a topic you know something about. Perhaps you do?


----------



## edisto (Nov 24, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> No need really, better than 20/20 already, thanks for the suggestion though, I know you meant well. However, it's best to stay on a topic you know something about. Perhaps you do?



I suppose I'll have to concede your expertise on the topic. If it hasn't hurt your eyes by now, it probably isn't going to.


----------



## edisto (Nov 24, 2009)

joatmon said:


> If the flea infestation is gone and you're happy, I'll consider my job finished and be on my way.



Fleas are gone, dog is gone, and the couch is gone!

Toss in a train and the aforementioned banjo, and we've got a country song!


----------



## spacemule (Nov 24, 2009)

edisto said:


> Fleas are gone, dog is gone, and the couch is gone!
> 
> Toss in a train and the aforementioned banjo, and we've got a country song!



Don't forget a regression analysis of any relevant data points. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 24, 2009)

edisto said:


> I suppose I'll have to concede your expertise on the topic. If it hasn't hurt your eyes by now, it probably isn't going to.



All hope for you, is not lost. I'm glad you recognize superior intellect, even through your clouded vision. For a moment, I was fearing for the NEA.


----------



## edisto (Nov 24, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> All hope for you, is not lost. I'm glad you recognize superior intellect, even through your clouded vision. For a moment, I was fearing for the NEA.



Maybe you do need to see the optometrist.

I'll concede your mastery at baiting, but I don't recall intellect being a prerequisite.

I'll also concede the extraordinary appropriateness of your username.

The soporific quality of your posts makes Ambien look like a stimulant.


----------



## edisto (Nov 24, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Don't forget a regression analysis of any relevant data points. :hmm3grin2orange:



I think there is plenty of regressing on this thread already.


----------



## edisto (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm starting to think you _could_ quit your day job!

How did you know I prefer canoes to johnboats?


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 24, 2009)

edisto said:


> Maybe you do need to see the optometrist.
> 
> I'll concede your mastery at baiting, but I don't recall intellect being a prerequisite.
> 
> ...



Rather sophomoric for a self proclaimed professor. Even I thought you could muster up something better than this.


----------



## edisto (Nov 24, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Rather sophomoric for a self proclaimed professor. Even I thought you could muster up something better than this.



I don't remember "proclaiming" anything. I did, however, list what I do for a living in my profile.

I must say, for someone with an aversion to sophomoric posts, you are spending a lot of time in this thread. I'm guessing you're not disappointed at all...just angry about having to open a dictionary.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

I think people that think they are smart for using large words are the funniest sob's on this site<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> No one really uses that #### unless in academic facilities it is soooooo lame imo. It goes real well with over inflated ego's and very large monitor's <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020471.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## edisto (Nov 24, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I think people that think they are smart for using large words are the funniest sob's on this site. No one really uses that #### unless in academic facilities it is soooooo lame imo. It goes real well with over inflated ego's and very large monitor's



I'm actually overcompensating for an excessively small monitor, but there are places in the US where English is spoken. I just don't happen to live in one of them.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 24, 2009)

Rope, I hate to break the news to ya but, anything under four letters is not considered a big word.


----------



## woodbooga (Nov 24, 2009)

edisto said:


> I'm actually overcompensating for an excessively small monitor, but there are places in the US where English is spoken. I just don't happen to live in one of them.



One compensatoin technique I've seen used to great effect is posting comments in rhyming couplets.


----------



## Freehand (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## 056 kid (Nov 24, 2009)

Thats a good pic!


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Rope, I hate to break the news to ya but, anything under four letters is not considered a big word.



Well your prompt assumptions are almost on cue. It would be a shame if you found your speculation's incoherent within the spectrum of reality. It always amazes me the depths at which a person will delve to build up self esteem, usually by attempting to bludgeon others.
Anyway, it is my hypothesis nothing more, nothing less and now; I will go back to being a dumb redneck, not because I have to but because; I feel more in tune with the people that I chose to associate and spend my time with.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 24, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Well your prompt assumptions are almost on cue. It would be a shame if you found your speculation's incoherent within the spectrum of reality. It always amazes me the depths at which a person will delve to build up self esteem, usually by attempting to bludgeon others.
> Anyway, it is my hypothesis nothing more, nothing less and now; I will go back to being a dumb redneck, not because I have to but because; I feel more in tune with the people that I chose to associate and spend my time with.



If you only had a clue.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> If you only had a clue.



And you had a smaller monitor lmao


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 24, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Well your prompt assumptions are almost on cue. It would be a shame if you found your speculation's incoherent within the spectrum of reality. It always amazes me the depths at which a person will delve to build up self esteem, usually by attempting to bludgeon others.
> Anyway, it is my hypothesis nothing more, nothing less and now; I will go back to being a dumb redneck, not because I have to but because; I feel more in tune with the people that I chose to associate and spend my time with.



I know your tiny brain didn't make that. Where did ya copy it from?

Today, did any of your huskies kick?the bucket


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 24, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> And you had a smaller monitor lmao



Brother, I'll have to disagree with you on that one too. I don't think this monitor could possibly be misconstrued as being large. It was never state of art and quite possibly an electronic antique to boot.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds like I have missed quite a battle.


you guys can take your cocks out of your gas tanks now...


Stihl & husqv are both fine saws...


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Brother, I'll have to disagree with you on that one too. I don't think this monitor could possibly be misconstrued as being large. It was never state of art and quite possibly an electronic antique to boot.



Ok then explain to this dumb #### red neck why your ####ing posts roll the hell off the screen?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002013F.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 24, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Ok then explain to this dumb #### red neck why your ####ing posts roll the hell off the screen?<a ="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002013F.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



I'll make it really easy. Your's must be even smaller.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> I'll make it really easy. Your's must be even smaller.



Now why did I know you were going to say some #### like that lmao. Anyway my monitor is about the size of a small tv so's your prolly right.
It is old school Ibm e74


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 24, 2009)

056 kid said:


> Sounds like I have missed quite a battle.
> ...



No, not really. Just a minor league skirmish amongst friends.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 24, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> I'll make it really easy. Your's must be even smaller.



Oh!!!! Stick a fork in Rope, that man is done.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Oh!!!! Stick a fork in Rope, that man is done.



Son, no one asked for the peanut gallery and if I am done, then how the #### am I typing?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020473.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 24, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Now why did I know you were going to say some #### like that lmao. Anyway my monitor is about the size of a small tv so's your prolly right.
> It is old school Ibm e74



Next time I'm in town, let's meet up at the Purity. I have a hankering for some of their BBQ. Good stuff, unless you know of better. Used to be a better place, closed now, can't remember the name.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 24, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Now why did I know you were going to say some #### like that lmao. Anyway my monitor is about the size of a small tv so's your prolly right



Rope mine is a 22 inch flat screen Dell. Why do I need such a monitor, I'll tell ya, I can't see worth a dayummm, I need them big letters, next one is gonna be a 30 incher. Getcha a big monitor Rope, then you'll be able to see this without walking in the wall,LOL:

<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002037F.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Sparky8370 (Nov 24, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Ok then explain to this dumb #### red neck why your ####ing posts roll the hell off the screen?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002013F.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



It's because he needs to edit his sig and put some returns in there so his posts won't be so wide.

But anyway, thought this was gonna be a thread about huskys. Do all the threads around here turn into pissing matches? There was even one meatball jumping on me about my "Durajap" Duramax.
Really? I know I came here because every time I searched a chainsaw I was looking at, this site came up with what appeared to be very knowledgeable folks.
If this "fight" started because of brand preferences you :monkey:s should find more productive outlets for your frustrations.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Next time I'm in town, let's meet up at the Purity. I have a hankering for some of their BBQ. Good stuff, unless you know of better. Used to be a better place, closed now, can't remember the name.



Lol the best I know of is burls smoke house but its a piece out by the lake but damn fine eating. Purity is good to but it gave the wife the ####s lol.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Rope mine is a 22 inch flat screen Dell. Why do I need such a monitor, I'll tell ya, I can't see worth a dayummm, I need them big letters, next one is gonna be a 30 incher. Getcha a big monitor Rope, then you'll be able to see this without walking in the wall,LOL:
> 
> <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002037F.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



I see yours just fine, Big Bore's I can only see half and have to scroll over to finish reading. I may have read more of his posts if it were not for that. I thought it might be format or something. I am not real good with puter #### lmao


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 24, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol the best I know of is burls smoke house but its a piece out by the lake but damn fine eating. Purity is good to but it gave the wife the ####s lol.



By Hamilton I presume? Not much on the others.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> By Hamilton I presume? Not much on the others.



No, actually out on ouachita near Mt Ida


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

Sparky8370 said:


> It's because he needs to edit his sig and put some returns in there so his posts won't be so wide.
> 
> But anyway, thought this was gonna be a thread about huskys. Do all the threads around here turn into pissing matches? There was even one meatball jumping on me about my "Durajap" Duramax.
> Really? I know I came here because every time I searched a chainsaw I was looking at, this site came up with what appeared to be very knowledgeable folks.
> If this "fight" started because of brand preferences you :monkey:s should find more productive outlets for your frustrations.



Really I don't feel like I been in no fight maybe a difference of opinion's amongst friends but hardly a fight. Big bore I believe is on my friend list and I don't think I have ever neg repped him. Chain saw men bicker poke fun but we all have a common denominator our saws rock.
I do compliment you for your foresight to get back on topic and I used a saw today but it was a stihl my 200t. My husky's got a break today,anyway I think all pro saws kick but I do likes my husky's and they have made my living for quite some time now.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 24, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> No, actually out on ouachita near Mt Ida



The big, Big lake. Supposed to have even better Stripers than Hamilton, so I've been told. Never been on it.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 24, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> ... I used a saw today but it was a stihl my 200t....



Ain't that ironic, I was using my 2100CD, go figure.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> The Big, big lake. Supposed to have even Stripers than Hamilton, so I've been told. Never been on it.



Yeah it is a good sized lake my bass boat go's through some fuel out there lol. I have never seemed to catch them strippers running yet but they catch a lot of nice ones there.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Ain't that ironic, I was using my 2100CD, go figure.



Well then your probably a little more sore than I lol.


----------



## Sparky8370 (Nov 24, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Really I don't feel like I been in no fight maybe a difference of opinion's amongst friends but hardly a fight. Big bore I believe is on my friend list and I don't think I have ever neg repped him. Chain saw men bicker poke fun but we all have a common denominator our saws rock.
> I do compliment you for your foresight to get back on topic and I used a saw today but it was a stihl my 200t. My husky's got a break today,anyway I think all pro saws kick but I do likes my husky's and they have made my living for quite some time now.


Yeah ya know what, I think I am still irritated about that guy from the other day. I started going back and forth with him figuring it would be friendly banter like on thetruckstop.us- it's an all brand site with a very similar make-up to this one- then I realized that he actually believed the crap he was spewing and wasn't doing so for fun. 
Well, anyways I guess I'm like the nosey neighbor sticking their nose where it doesn't belong. Just excited to check out another huskys thread- I got another one, a 359- that makes 3 huskys and an AS membership in a week. No doubt it would have been one husky had I not joined and realized it's perfectly acceptable to go overboard on chainsaw purchases. Holy crap, I am freezing my ass off and just started a sentence and never finished.
(Laptop is doing virus scan and got hot so I am using my truck as a heat sink.)
So I got excited for another husky thread and thought I saw more brand bickering. 
Sorry, I should have clicked back a few pages. Actually, I should avoid this kind of thing until I am pretty well acclimated to this site. That's kind of why I haven't gotten involved with the P&R posts yet!


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

Sparky8370 said:


> Yeah ya know what, I think I am still irritated about that guy from the other day. I started going back and forth with him figuring it would be friendly banter like on thetruckstop.us- it's an all brand site with a very similar make-up to this one- then I realized that he actually believed the crap he was spewing and wasn't doing so for fun.
> Well, anyways I guess I'm like the nosey neighbor sticking their nose where it doesn't belong. Just excited to check out another huskys thread- I got another one, a 359- that makes 3 huskys and an AS membership in a week. No doubt it would have been one husky had I not joined and realized it's perfectly acceptable to go overboard on chainsaw purchases. Holy crap, I am freezing my ass off and just started a sentence and never finished.
> (Laptop is doing virus scan and got hot so I am using my truck as a heat sink.)
> So I got excited for another husky thread and thought I saw more brand bickering.
> Sorry, I should have clicked back a few pages. Actually, I should avoid this kind of thing until I am pretty well acclimated to this site. That's kind of why I haven't gotten involved with the P&R posts yet!



Well I would think you have not messed up just gotta see through the bs a little. Its all good and congrats on your saws.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 24, 2009)

Sparky8370 said:


> Yeah ya know what, I think I am still irritated about that guy from the other day. I started going back and forth with him figuring it would be friendly banter like on thetruckstop.us- it's an all brand site with a very similar make-up to this one- then I realized that he actually believed the crap he was spewing and wasn't doing so for fun.
> Well, anyways I guess I'm like the nosey neighbor sticking their nose where it doesn't belong. Just excited to check out another huskys thread- I got another one, a 359- that makes 3 huskys and an AS membership in a week. No doubt it would have been one husky had I not joined and realized it's perfectly acceptable to go overboard on chainsaw purchases. Holy crap, I am freezing my ass off and just started a sentence and never finished.
> (Laptop is doing virus scan and got hot so I am using my truck as a heat sink.)
> So I got excited for another husky thread and thought I saw more brand bickering.
> Sorry, I should have clicked back a few pages. Actually, I should avoid this kind of thing until I am pretty well acclimated to this site. That's kind of why I haven't gotten involved with the P&R posts yet!



Welcome aboard Sparky. Don't let one experience with a chuckle-head get ya down. They're gonna show everywhere taken pot shots at ya unprovoked. I also know how hard it is to just walk away. I just got into this fracas a little more than I should of myself. I just took a step back and figured it just isn't worth the time, effort or aggravation but, most of all I didn't want to spew things I'd regret. It just isn't worth it. Old Rope and I have been going back and forth for years and as you may have read, if we're ever in the same area we'll meet up and enjoy the time as friends. Again, welcome aboard, pull up a chair, enjoy the show and most of all the camaraderie.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 24, 2009)

+1000!! All in good fun.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> +1000!! All in good fun.



Yup if he went back way back he would have thought we meant to kill each other but thats not really the case at all lol stihlhead


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok now that the group <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002020B.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> is over stihl sucks<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020473.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 24, 2009)

Shhhh! Keep it a secret, I'm really a closet Husky guy. I have way more than are in my signature or would care to admit. I just didn't want anyone to know.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 24, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Ok now that the group <a ="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002020B.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> is over stihl sucks<a ="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020473.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



You're right, it's kinda making me nauseous and having the same affect the Purity does with your poor wife.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 24, 2009)

Them thar Beavers can chew through wood faster that one of them thar husky dogs.


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 24, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah it is a good sized lake my bass boat go's through some fuel out there lol. I have never seemed to catch them strippers running yet but they catch a lot of nice ones there.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

04ultra said:


>



Lmfao yup close


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 24, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Shhhh! Keep it a secret, I'm really a closet Husky guy. I have way more than are in my signature or would care to admit. I just didn't want anyone to know.



Tell you what you sure gots a lot of saws way more than I can dream of lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 25, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> You're right, it's kinda making me nauseous and having the same affect the Purity does with your poor wife.



nova lol


----------



## Freehand (Jan 22, 2010)

Husky stihl kicks:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:














Just givin' Rope something to do......









You know,when he's through gathering tires.......:deadhorse::yourock:


----------



## billmartin (Jan 22, 2010)

Back to huskys  My new to me 262xp should be here in a matter of hours!!! Come on George(ups driver). I'm very ready to see what the hype is all about. Of course I won't be able to get any play time in till sunday


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL, Ya tryin to rile the rope are ya.


----------



## woodbooga (Jan 22, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Ya tryin to rile the rope are ya.



Not too hard to do. I think ole rope's in a constant state of being half riled. Just takes a little nudge to knock him over the edge. 

Usually.

Don't think he'll get to twisted this time. I mean he smoked your plug-in homelite at the gtg, ending all doubts. Case closed.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 22, 2010)

woodbooga said:


> Not too hard to do. I think ole rope's in a constant state of being half riled. Just takes a little nudge to knock him over the edge.
> 
> Usually.
> 
> Don't think he'll get to twisted this time. I mean he smoked your plug-in homelite at the gtg, ending all doubts. Case closed.


Aww heck, I let him win.:monkey:


----------



## Billy Jack (Jan 22, 2010)

I prefer my Huskys (and my Sachs-Dolmar) to the two Stihls I previously owned. The Stihls were (I think) a 024(?)Wood Boss, and a 038. Both cut great when they would run correctly, but I had constant carburetor problems with both of them. They would run fine, then when they were warm, they would lose all the guts they started with. Both were checked out by a very competent Stihl mechanic, several times. The 038 was the better of the two, as the 024(?) Wood Boss was a tempermental little cuss!

At the same time I owned those two, I had a Husqvarna 50 Special (later stolen). The "fifty" was an absolute joy compared to the two Stihls. It would start easy, run consistent, and run a 20" bar with reasonable speed. In the defense of the two Stihls, they were used and the fifty was purchased new, but I dumped money into both of them for new filters, lines, plugs, carb kits, and in the WB case, a new carburetor. It could be I just had two Stihl lemons, but they still didn't make good lemonade. 

Running "correctly", I thought that comparable displacement Huskys and Stihls were so close in performance that it was a tie, however I have always preferred the Husky's air induction system (overall) as superior.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 22, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Ya tryin to rile the rope are ya.



Naw,the old man just repped me so I trolled up one of his favorite threads to say thanks.... and just for kicks LOL


----------



## billmartin (Jan 22, 2010)

UPS has arrived! un boxed my 262xp:jawdrop: I like it alot GD :censored: work I wanna go out and play. Btw got this saw from a site member.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 22, 2010)

262's are the cat's meow.....I had the privilege of running one for a couple of years as my main saw.....possibly one of the best firewood saws of all time.Congrats.


----------



## Buffhunter (Sep 27, 2011)

That 262 should be a great saw. Im getting my 3rd husky today a simonized 372xp to go along with my simonized 385xp and my 357xp. Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 27, 2011)

Omg this thread brought back from da dead We all had so much fun on this lol many are not here no more I guess it could be called a classic now.


Husky still kicks too :monkey:


----------



## parrisw (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Rope!! How's things, haven't seen ya around in a while. 

Will


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 28, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Omg this thread brought back from da dead We all had so much fun on this lol many are not here no more I guess it could be called a classic now.
> 
> 
> *Husky still kicks too* :monkey:



Ya,,, Rope,,,,,,, Husky Kicks!!!!!



parrisw said:


> Hey Rope!! How's things, haven't seen ya around in a while.
> 
> Will


 
Ya!!!!!!


----------



## colorada (Mar 30, 2012)

hi, would anyone have a sevice manual for a husky 350? thanks ,i checked @ manual's thread no luck!


----------

